# Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2



## golf548

Does anybody think that Tesco or Asda will be doing a special offer like they did with Fifa 10???


----------



## KingEdward

It'll only take one of them to cut the price & they'll all be at it
I've put a preorder in at Asda (haven't paid anything upfront) which they have to keep available for 3 days after release. I'll wait to see their price before deciding whether to use them or Toysrus @ £39.99


----------



## buckas

golf548 said:


> Does anybody think that Tesco or Asda will be doing a special offer like they did with Fifa 10???


exactly what I'm hoping, hah :thumb::thumb:

it's £38 at "coolshop" http://www.coolshop.co.uk/catalog/product/58724-modern-warfare-2-(call-of-duty)--for-x360 but i've never heard of them


----------



## Fordy_ST500

i dont really mind 
im going straight to HMV to buy my prestige edition xD


----------



## buckas

Fordy_ST500 said:


> i dont really mind
> im going straight to HMV to buy my prestige edition xD


is that the one with night vision goggles? :driver:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

buckas said:


> is that the one with night vision goggles? :driver:


yes


----------



## TeZ

Hope you pre ordered it


----------



## buckas

Fordy_ST500 said:


> yes


nice  let us know if they work well :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

TeZ said:


> Hope you pre ordered it


have done


----------



## Fordy_ST500

buckas said:


> nice  let us know if they work well :thumb:


im sure i will do


----------



## KingEdward

buckas said:


> exactly what I'm hoping, hah :thumb::thumb:
> 
> it's £38 at "coolshop" http://www.coolshop.co.uk/catalog/product/58724-modern-warfare-2-(call-of-duty)--for-x360 but i've never heard of them


don't forget Quidco :thumb:


----------



## col85

i got a tesco pre order offer agessssssss ago

£30


----------



## buckas

KingEdward said:


> don't forget Quidco :thumb:


nice call 5% http://www.topcashback.co.uk/retailerdetailCoolshop.htm :thumb:

£36.08 after that, hoping tesco/asda will do it for 35


----------



## kryten14

Keep your eye on Morrisons as well, they often on release weekend for 3 days or so do £24.99 on big releases


----------



## [email protected]

looks like they have shot em'selves in the foot no dedicated servers you may even have to pay to play.

http://games.slashdot.org/story/09/...Servers-For-emCoD-Modern-Warfare-2em?from=rss

http://bashandslash.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=745&Itemid=111

DEFO will not be buying this for PC.


----------



## Eddy

I can't tell you what price it will be but I can tell you ASDA will be cheap.

I work there and one of the bosses have told me she guarantee's we WILL be the cheapest supermarket price. But then I was told the same with fifa 10, when we heard tesco were doing it for 29 odd quid, we then went down to 28 odd quid. Tesco then went down again but we didn't follow so make of that what you will.

Still, I can tell you we will be releasing it at midnight on the monday and the price will be competetive..

I'm not a boss at asda or anything trying to do any advertising I'm just a regular bog standard collegue, hope I'm not breaking any rules.


----------



## *MAGIC*

Pre ordered mine at Gamestation complete with Goggles.

Roll on the 10th.

Robbie


----------



## silverback

*MAGIC* said:


> Pre ordered mine at Gamestation complete with Goggles.
> 
> Roll on the 10th.
> 
> Robbie


your the second person i know who is getting the goggles.when the hell do you plan on using them ? :lol:


----------



## stupidmonkfish

silverback said:


> your the second person i know who is getting the goggles.*when the hell do you plan on using them* ? :lol:


Probably when its dark :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## KingEdward

stupidmonkfish said:


> Probably when its dark :thumb:
> 
> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Edward101

Just ordered a copy , we should organise a match when its out


----------



## chopper602

Well that settles it then - I'll have to visit our local Asda at about midnight on the 10th then !!


----------



## kryten14

Eddy said:


> I can't tell you what price it will be but I can tell you ASDA will be cheap.
> 
> I work there and one of the bosses have told me she guarantee's we WILL be the cheapest supermarket price. But then I was told the same with fifa 10, when we heard tesco were doing it for 29 odd quid, we then went down to 28 odd quid. Tesco then went down again but we didn't follow so make of that what you will.
> 
> Still, I can tell you we will be releasing it at midnight on the monday and the price will be competetive..
> 
> I'm not a boss at asda or anything trying to do any advertising I'm just a regular bog standard collegue, hope I'm not breaking any rules.


Seriously keep your eyes on Morrisons, i work for them and with Fifa i was all ready to stop off at Asda on my way home to get a copy, and then found we were selling it at £24.99. There won't be any adverts online though which is a drawback.

Edit: Deffo not advertising on their behalf, i do refits not selling lol


----------



## [email protected]

stupidmonkfish said:


> Probably when its dark :thumb:
> 
> :lol:





silverback said:


> your the second person i know who is getting the goggles.when the hell do you plan on using them ? :lol:





KingEdward said:


> :lol:


ROFL :lol:


----------



## mouthyman

is morrisions open 24hrs?

a new ones just opened up near me, and the local asda is about a 45 min drive


----------



## Elliott19864

This couldn't be coming out at a worse time! I want it so badly but wont have the time to play on it for the next few weeks!

I suppose I could get rid of the mrs so I don't have to keep her happy and carry on my rebuild with the car....


----------



## Fordy_ST500

stupidmonkfish said:


> Probably when its dark :thumb:
> 
> :lol:


im a manager of a bar and we have xbox parties after we finish in the early hours on sunday morning every week...all of us are getting the goggles and we're gonna get out bb guns, turn the lights off and have fun when we get them


----------



## Planet Admin

Probably. Everything tesco does they lower the price on when it first comes out.

I remember buying a phone in there when it first came out. I had about £10 off. Which wasn't bad.:thumb:


----------



## Leemack

Click here to see all new weapons in MW2


----------



## Eddy

ooh were getting close now aren't we!!

I am seriously excited about this game, I'm really hoping it isn't a disappointment, I'm sure it won't be but I just hope we all haven't got ourselves over-hyped. Lets face it, cod4 is probably just about the hardest game to follow you could ask for.

Reckon we should organise a game for the tuesday evening as most of us will of had a bash on the monday night.


----------



## dal84

I'm pretty excited about this game!!! Does anyone know if we will be able to put a silencer on a sniper rifle? I love sniping


----------



## [email protected]

dont get the night vision for pc unfortunately


----------



## [email protected]

dal23 said:


> I'm pretty excited about this game!!! Does anyone know if we will be able to put a silencer on a sniper rifle? I love sniping


They shouldnt hear you from that far away, someone asked me today while playing cod4 had i ever tried grenading a helicopter i said no but id try when it lands


----------



## dal84

It's not the being heard, it's the fact that when im playing hardcore and i've got UAV jammer on, the enemy still won't be able to find me when i fire the sniper rifle like they do now on COD4 :thumb:


----------



## tubbs

i'm hopefull it will £27ish at asda/similar just like CODWAW, hoever for anyone interested gamestation have an offer on, trade in any 2 titles from a list of about 10 and get MW2 for just 4.99, say COD 4 and halo 3. but heres the next bit, overlord2 is on that list, and is currently available at play.com for £10, buy two of those and trade them in, i've already asked in the shop and they no reason why u cant do that, so you get MW2 for £24.99


----------



## buckas

tubbs said:


> i'm hopefull it will £27ish at asda/similar just like CODWAW


same :thumb:


----------



## John74

Team deathmatch action , just skip the first 2 minutes and ignore the kid that dont shut up, carnt wait for this :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

my mates had it on his 360 for about 3 days now, says it pretty dam good :lol:


----------



## John-R-

Some nice looking maps :thumb: also like

Scavenger Perk 
+50 for a headshot 
Moveable chaingun 

Glad I've got a PS3 so I don't have to listen to that ned at the start.

Is this a Beta or has it been released early in the US or something???

John


----------



## [email protected]

Still trying to get 100% in all weapons on cod 4but would also like to know peoples thoughs on best weapon and perk setup for free for all


----------



## silverback

Eddy said:


> ooh were getting close now aren't we!!
> 
> I am seriously excited about this game, I'm really hoping it isn't a disappointment, I'm sure it won't be but I just hope we all haven't got ourselves over-hyped. Lets face it, cod4 is probably just about the hardest game to follow you could ask for.
> 
> Reckon we should organise a game for the tuesday evening as most of us will of had a bash on the monday night.


i just booked tuesday and wednesday off work  im also getting hype now its close :lol:


----------



## Edward101

Video looks amazing, glad I pre ordered it now; I ordered it from Tesco so will it come to me on the 11th or do they dispatch it then so I get it a day or two later?

But I swear you can sprint ridiculously fast, looks like its been fast forwarded slightly lol


----------



## mouthyman

I really want to know how much Asda will be charging for this


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Got my email from HMV, my prestige edition is on it's way.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

http://www.justin.tv/jhgjhguygjkl

Live streaming of the game, take it down mods if you want.


----------



## Leemack

I want this game


----------



## John74

More video, team deathmatch






AC130 gunship


----------



## the_prophet

that looks awesome. even better than in previous vids i think!!!


----------



## pooma

I want this game, not normally into FPS but I fancy this one if I can get it at a good price. Just been looking around and no signs of big discounts in the supermarkets, anyone got an idea as to whether I'm going to be able to bag a bargain.


----------



## buckas

won't be big discounts instore until it comes out fella, last year asda sold cod:waw for £28 when i came out, hoping they'll (or competitor) will do the same


----------



## paddyirishman

Im getting a PS3 for Xmas and was wanting this game for it. Would i be better pre-ordering it now?


----------



## Eddy

To be honest you'll only need to pre order if you want it on launch, by xmas most places will of re-stocked a few times I reckon and all the people who were desperate for it would of bought it by then.


----------



## smoki1969

I have held off pre-ordering in the hope of picking up a bit cheaper at the likes of Morrisons / Asda or Tesco.....

Looks like it will be a goodun where ever u get it :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

mouthyman said:


> I really want to know how much Asda will be charging for this


Mate I will spread the word the second I find out how much were gonna charge for it, but they normally wait till 48 hours before we find out how much were gonna charge for competitive reasons I imagine


----------



## Eddy

smoki1969 said:


> I have held off pre-ordering in the hope of picking up a bit cheaper at the likes of Morrisons / Asda or Tesco.....
> 
> Looks like it will be a goodun where ever u get it :thumb:


to be honest I still think you'll need to pre-order it, I know my local asda and tesco have both got their allocations pretty much accounted for already.

I believe were only selling to people who have pre-ordered on monday night, and are expecting queues out of the door.


----------



## Wozza

If you are planning on getting the PC version, you might want to read this first: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...e-2-its-much-worse-than-you-thought.ars#reply


----------



## mouthyman

Eddy said:


> Mate I will spread the word the second I find out how much were gonna charge for it, but they normally wait till 48 hours before we find out how much were gonna charge for competitive reasons I imagine


thanks.I had been told Asda wouldnt know till 30 mins before sale, I tried to pre order but missed out on the pre order deadline by around an hour because i live around 50 mins away from my local asda

may try there anyway at midnight if the price is good, otherwise i will look at my local morrisons who have guaranteed they will have it, and open at 7am


----------



## [email protected]

yeh apparently its going to use steam not punkbuster anymore, q and e keys disabled, still getting it though


----------



## Eddy

Right the price came in last night, technically I'm not allowed to know but I do, I can't say the exact price but I can tell you that if you go with £35 on Monday then you will walk out with the game and change in your pocket :thumb:

Also due to insane demand I'm told we have ordered another 500% on top of our original order of copies of the game:doublesho


----------



## pooma

How much change:lol:


----------



## who45

me being lazy ordered it from the hut.com, and it arrived today


----------



## Leemack

who45 said:


> me being lazy ordered it from the hut.com, and it arrived today


You got it today :doublesho


----------



## [email protected]

think i paid 34 ish at play.com


----------



## dal84

How many of you have pre ordered it from asda or tesco? I am just going to turn up and hope i get a copy, i hope im not disappointed :lol:


----------



## pooma

^^^
That's my plan of action too, fingers crossed. Alarm will be set pretty early as well because I'll have to be up, out and back before the wifey leaves for work.


----------



## Leemack

Im ordering it from Gamestation now.

Get it monday by upgraded courier


----------



## Lloyd71

Mine was ordered through Play.com and was listed as 'Packing' on the 5th. I hope it arrives on time.


----------



## who45

> You got it today


sure did - the hut.com are very quick at posting - i had the confirmation at 6pm last night and it arrived at 9am - to be honest it was more than likely sent thursday evening i expect:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## declanswan

who45 said:


> sure did - the hut.com are very quick at posting - i had the confirmation at 6pm last night and it arrived at 9am - to be honest it was more than likely sent thursday evening i expect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


What a wan**r, i hate you !!!!!!


----------



## pooma

Well done that man, what's it like then?


----------



## mouthyman

Eddy said:


> Right the price came in last night, technically I'm not allowed to know but I do, I can't say the exact price but I can tell you that if you go with £35 on Monday then you will walk out with the game and change in your pocket :thumb:
> 
> Also due to insane demand I'm told we have ordered another 500% on top of our original order of copies of the game:doublesho


thanks :thumb:

so does this mean that there is a decent chance of getting the game from Asda even if you didnt manage to pre order it?


----------



## who45

> What a wan**r, i hate you !!!!!!


hope there was sarcasm in that



> Well done that man, what's it like then?


disc goes in and after a sytem and game update were offf......presentation.......stunning, its like a film score when u hit campaign, music - awesome......................bit like a michael bay film - goes thru the end of the last modern warfare and 5 years later................ day 1, 15.30 - training camp, then into the game - awesome - no other word esp in 50" hd surround sound








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## pooma

Thanks fella, now stop wasting your time on here and get playing.

As I've said before i'm not normally a FPS player but I've enjoyed a couple and am looking forward to this one.


----------



## *MAGIC*

How can they pre release it?

EDIT: God I cant wait till midnight monday

Or does anyone know where I can get it early.


----------



## mouthyman

*MAGIC* said:


> How can they pre release it?
> 
> EDIT: God I cant wait till midnight monday
> 
> Or does anyone know where I can get it early.


some places released earlier because of the anticipated problems with postage,
although the servers will be reset at midnight on the 9th to ensure everyone has the same scores and equal starts


----------



## IanG

My copy was dispatched by Game on 5th November so hopefully might get it on Monday?


----------



## Leemack

OMG i am like a bloody kid at xmas about this game

30 yrs old and posting on a public forum that i am excited about a computer game 


:lol: at myself


----------



## pooma

the_knight said:


> OMG i am like a bloody kid at xmas about this game
> 
> 30 yrs old and posting on a public forum that i am excited about a computer game
> 
> :lol: at myself


Got you beat there fella, I'm 35. Anyone older or am I the biggest kid here waiting for this.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It will be £26 in Sainsburys...


----------



## Leemack

pooma said:


> Got you beat there fella, I'm 35. Anyone older or am I the biggest kid here waiting for this.


:lol:

Any advances on 35 ???


----------



## pooma

RussZS said:


> It will be £26 in Sainsburys...


Is that definite, how reliable is your source. That is a feckin' bargain at that price.


----------



## dal84

£26 in sainsburys!!!! is that for real?


----------



## rtjc

No way, you got it before release day. Not fair i want a shot  Early morning shopping for me on tuesday


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It's been posted on Hot UK Deals with proof, but it was removed for some reason... 

I'm sure it will be up again soon though


----------



## pooma

the_knight said:


> :lol:
> 
> Any advances on 35 ???


I know, I'm waiting for the day I mature and stop getting giddy about silly things like this, and TBH I hope it never happens. I'll not sleep monday night, I'm the same the night before a car change as well, at least I know it's not only me, my cousin is 4 months younger than me he's exactly the same:thumb:


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Well, i pre-ordered mine a few weeks back off HMV and am now awaiting its arrival. Only down side, I turned on my Xbox the other day to play MW1 only to discover the red ring of death 

So, probably wont get to play it straight away


----------



## shredder1uk

Coolshop games usually have not for uk sale on the boxes but work fine.


----------



## mouthyman

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/518958/call-duty-modern-warfare-2-xbox-360?page=18

looks like 3 or 4 sainsburys employees have confirmed £26


----------



## splash

Think i win the "Biggest Kid " award 54:doublesho


----------



## eddie bullit

John-R- said:


> Some nice looking maps :thumb: also like
> 
> Scavenger Perk
> +50 for a headshot
> Moveable chaingun
> 
> Glad I've got a PS3 so I don't have to listen to that ned at the start.
> 
> Is this a Beta or has it been released early in the US or something???
> 
> John


I'm glad I've got Xbox..rather than the super unreliable **** station 3:thumb:


----------



## eddie bullit

pooma said:


> Got you beat there fella, I'm 35. Anyone older or am I the biggest kid here waiting for this.


36 and itching to have a play with this..I received mine from coolshop today and the mrs has put away for xmas:lol: even treated like a kid


----------



## pooma

^^^
I'm sorry but I wouldn't stand for that.


----------



## eddie bullit

pooma said:


> ^^^
> I'm sorry but I wouldn't stand for that.


Don't mind actually mate.. I suggested it tbh. But that was well before it dropped through the letter box:lol: thought I'd have something to look forward to on xmas morning. Bugger!:lol:


----------



## pooma

Wishing you hadn't suggested it now?


----------



## eddie bullit

pooma said:


> Wishing you hadn't suggested it now?


Yep


----------



## Leemack

eddie bullit said:


> 36 and itching to have a play with this..I received mine from coolshop today and the mrs has put away for xmas:lol: even treated like a kid


NO WAY

Get it and play it man !!!


----------



## eddie bullit

what have I done??


----------



## Leemack

eddie bullit said:


> what have I done??


You have right royally ****'ed it my son 

I get mine Monday and there is NO WAY on gods earth SWMBO is touching it.

Week off work FTW


----------



## mouthyman

eddie bullit said:


> even treated like a kid


act like a kid then and unwrap it when shes asleep :lol:


----------



## eddie bullit

the_knight said:


> You have right royally ****'ed it my son
> 
> I get mine Monday and there is NO WAY on gods earth SWMBO is touching it.
> 
> Week off work FTW


yeah but you'll have nothing to look forward to on xmas morning like me!! Is my justifying the royal [email protected] up working? thought not:thumb:enjoy the game mate I'll have to make do with cod4


----------



## Brazo

Actually last Christmas morning I enjoyed 'Pwning' the noobs for half an hour whilst teh Mrs got ready


----------



## Eddy

mouthyman said:


> thanks :thumb:
> 
> so does this mean that there is a decent chance of getting the game from Asda even if you didnt manage to pre order it?


Yup, you SHOULD be fine as we ordered a crap load more due to demand.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Sounds like there's going to be plenty around - the queues for PES2010 and Forza 3 were crazy in Asda, Walsall. Some kids were being bullied to go home because they only had 20 or so copies and the queue was larger... nice!


----------



## Brazo

Got my pre order from shopto.net coming tues am, can't be arsed to queue up at midnight or fight others in the shops, although am paying £42.99!


----------



## silverback

not to put a negative on this game but is anyone else worrying about how bad online is going to be when the masses try to get multi player going ?


----------



## the_prophet

its gona be carnage in my eyes. i hope they released this when setting up the servers. be interesting to see. i already decided im going to do the campaign first before i get addicted to the mp online, didnt even end up doing waw campaign......


----------



## pooma

I must admit I'll be doing the campaign or the thick end of it before going online, to get practice in and to avoid the chaos.


----------



## [email protected]

Well im 41 and cant wait, mrs is dreading it i think


----------



## silverback

im going straight online (servers willing lol) and will probably have a quick go on the single player later on.i still to this day havent played more than ten minutes of WAW single player.I AM ALL ABOUT THE MP


----------



## Leemack

Im getting mine tomorrow all being well and i'm getting straight onto MP.

1 and 1/2 months practise and learning the maps before xmas day PWNAGE lol

Hoping to double prestige before xmas


----------



## stupidmonkfish

Has anyone else seen the tv advert for MW 2 yet??

There is a shot of a space station orbiting the earth, it explodes and you then see the poor chap fly back into space, so it looks like there may be a space level lol, could be interesting.


----------



## Leemack

stupidmonkfish said:


> Has anyone else seen the tv advert for MW 2 yet??
> 
> There is a shot of a space station orbiting the earth, it explodes and you then see the poor chap fly back into space, so it looks like there may be a space level lol, could be interesting.


Yeah mate i caught this yesterday and i can say the kids faces lit up

Mine didn't, obviously


----------



## Leemack

Just tracked my copy :-

"Your order is currently being picked and packed."

:thumb:


----------



## DanSN117

For all that havnt ordered copies, blockbuster are opening at 12 midnight on monday night/tues morning, just go down and pay a two pound deposit and pick up that night.

Profit.

[WTB]


----------



## mouthyman

how much are blockbuster selling for?


----------



## DanSN117

44.50 i think, and aparently you get a £5 voucher with that.


----------



## Leemack

I paid 48 quid for mine but I don't care 

I just want the damn game


----------



## Mini 360

Got it allready.  Sent out early for £42 (inc next day recorded delivery via Ukmail) Its safe to say that its AWESOME!!!!! Havent played online yet as none of my mates have it yet but its stunning!


----------



## Leemack

Mini 360 said:


> Got it allready.  Sent out early for £42 (inc next day recorded delivery via Ukmail) Its safe to say that its AWESOME!!!!! Havent played online yet as none of my mates have it yet but its stunning!


Get online dude and let us know how good you think it is :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Im gutted, my PS3 has died last night and ive got COD 2 coming in a couple of days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiveWire88

Mini 360 said:


> Got it allready.  Sent out early for £42 (inc next day recorded delivery via Ukmail) Its safe to say that its AWESOME!!!!! Havent played online yet as none of my mates have it yet but its stunning!


When was it delivered?


----------



## Leemack

Go buy an Xbox Elite then Mark :thumb:


----------



## Dubbed

I shall be heading to Asda on my way to work on Tuesday!! You know what i may even get up a little earlier just to make sure i get a copy!!! 

I have set aside £50 for it so if its any less than that i will be happy!! My mate got hise copy on Saturday and keeps rubbing it in that he has it and that its amazing!!


----------



## [email protected]

the_knight said:


> Go buy an Xbox Elite then Mark :thumb:


I dont like them mate really, its got to be a PS3 for me.. I can not believ its only lasted me 2 years for a £500 machine!!!

Insane!!


----------



## Eddy

Dubbed said:


> I have set aside £50 for it so if its any less than that i will be happy!! My mate got hise copy on Saturday and keeps rubbing it in that he has it and that its amazing!!


we're doing it for less than £35 so you should be a happy man



autobrite-direct said:


> I dont like them mate really, its got to be a PS3 for me.. I can not believ its only lasted me 2 years for a £500 machine!!!
> 
> Insane!!


Yeah my 360 died last night too:devil:

oh well, only on my 5th console in 3 years:doublesho


----------



## Tom_the_great

i so cant wait ill be heading out to sainsburys or asda late Monday night  think they will sell them before 12 or will the first sale be at 12??? if i go hour early they wont sell out surely?


----------



## mouthyman

i will be heading to sainsurys, although mine closes at 10pm and opens at 7am so i may have to go in the morning of tuesday


----------



## rtjc

Im attacking the shops tuesday morning, i WILL find a copy


----------



## [email protected]

Eddy said:


> we're doing it for less than £35 so you should be a happy man
> 
> Yeah my 360 died last night too:devil:
> 
> oh well, only on my 5th console in 3 years:doublesho


%th consoles in 3 years!!!! Wow thats expensive!!! You not take them back at all?


----------



## Eddy

autobrite-direct said:


> %th consoles in 3 years!!!! Wow thats expensive!!! You not take them back at all?


yeah sorry all been sent off fro free repair and everytime I have had a replacement console.

not cost me anything but still is shocking for something which is so expensive.


----------



## Brazo

stupidmonkfish said:


> Has anyone else seen the tv advert for MW 2 yet??
> 
> There is a shot of a space station orbiting the earth, it explodes and you then see the poor chap fly back into space, so it looks like there may be a space level lol, could be interesting.


There won't be a space level it was just a cut scene showing a satelite explode, similar in cod4 iirc.


----------



## [email protected]

My play.com status shows posted pn the 5th :thumb:


----------



## John74

Oh shut up no fair mine still says packing


----------



## Eddy

oooh this time tomorrow we'll be damn close 

I really wanna jump into online straight away but the servers will be jammed as anything.

Who's up for a game wednesday evening?


----------



## beardboy

Mine was dispatched Weds last week!

Was hoping to get it Friday or Saturday latest but it's still not arrived!


----------



## mr kuryakin

i ordered mine form play it said it was sent on thursday i was hoping for a friday or saturday delivery but no joy.i hope it comes tomorrow they sent me an email that they have used a courier instead or royal mail i just hope the guy puts it through the letter box and not leasve a card so i have to go to the other side of town to collect it.i know its a bit sad but i just cant wait


----------



## Davemm

there is a lot of people playing this already


----------



## mouthyman

yes but its pretty pointless because their scores will be reset at midnight, and then the servers will be jammed :lol:


----------



## dal84

If the scores are reset does that mean they will lose all weapons they have acquired too?


----------



## mouthyman

not sure, guess so

they are doing it to make it fair for everyone so that must mean everyone starts at the same point


----------



## beardboy

Just checked my order on Parcelforce's website and it's now saying 'out for delivery' :thumb:


----------



## chopper602

My order from shopto.net says: Your Order has been dispatched!

So with UKMail as the courier, I should get it tomorrow

Bad news is that I'm working away from Monday until Thursday !!! :-(

BTW I'm 42 !! and runswick86 is my PSN name . . .


----------



## Bridges

pre0ordered and picking up from store, as soon as i get it im on it (ps3)
HEEEEEEMAN is my ps3 name if you want to add and join online :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

Mine is still showing as 'packing' and has been since the 5th. I don't think I'm going to get it for Tuesday


----------



## buckas

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/518958/call-duty-modern-warfare-2-xbox-360?

£26 @ sainsburys


----------



## IanG

Just checked mine and it's giving an expected date of delivery of 9/11


----------



## Davemm

hmm now do i wait and try and get a copy from sainsburys, and if not go and get it from gamestation anyhow, or jsut get it at midnight and pay the normal price, decisions


----------



## silverback

if the price of £26 is right i would imagine it will be a "round the block" situation at most sainsburys lol.


----------



## mouthyman

most sainsburys arent 24hr though, so you will need to go at 7am


----------



## Leemack

Mine says delivery date of 10/11/09 so i have to wait till Tuesday morning but hey - Who cares i got one coming :thumb:


----------



## pooma

Asda 32
Sainsburys 26
Tesco 25 when you buy another top 20 game.

Sainsburys it is then, but if the queue is rediculous there, you can spit on the Asda store if you stand outside of Sainsburys so I'll just pay the extra 6 quid and go there. Fingers crossed I don't regret not pre-ordering this.


----------



## buckas

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/523409/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-2-ps3-o?

my sainsbury's only a little one and about 15 miles away so not even sure they sell games

asda and tesco are on the way to work tomorrow so think i'll go with ASDA, opens at 8 as well so will be bang on, on time going to work  anyone reckon asda will match sainsburys price as the prices are pretty much leaked now?

any top 20 games at tesco costing a £1? :lol:


----------



## smoki1969

Will be checking Supermarkets myself.....

Mate got his copy on PS3 on Saturday morning....


----------



## John-R-

eddie bullit said:


> I'm glad I've got Xbox..rather than the super unreliable **** station 3:thumb:


Pot Kettle anyone


----------



## buckas

pooma said:


> Tesco 25 when you buy another top 20 game.


so if you buy another copy @ £39.70 (as it's a top 20)

then you're getting them both for £64.70 , which is £32.35 each - then flog one, could be worth it if asda/sainsburys sell out


----------



## pooma

@ John-r-
I know, I let it slide though as I've never had a jott of trouble with my PS3.

My mate has PS3 and a Xbox, he paps himself that the 360 will break yet gives the PS3 hours of hammer without a second thought. He's getting COD MW2 on the Playstation because of the amount of hours he's planning on spending on it.


----------



## EastUpperGooner




----------



## Gandi

buckas said:


> so if you buy another copy @ £39.70 (as it's a top 20)
> 
> then you're getting them both for £64.70 , which is £32.35 each - then flog one, could be worth it if asda/sainsburys sell out


I like the way you work:thumb:


----------



## col85

My mates prestige edition got attempted delivery, his GF was told to get up especially to sign for it, she didnt. Just stayed in bed

i fear for her life lol


----------



## buckas

col85 said:


> My mates prestige edition got attempted delivery, his GF was told to get up especially to sign for it, she didnt. Just stayed in bed
> 
> i fear for her life lol


LOL! he can use the NV Goggles to get her when it's dark :lol:


----------



## Davemm

looks good, but do they work?


----------



## beardboy

Woohooo - it's arrived but can't play it until i get home from work!


----------



## mouthyman

just spoke to my local sainsburys who said they still dont have a price released to anyone else except the managers.

I told her about the supposed price and she said thats probably why, my local store hasnt even advertised this, and she said they have lots of posters etc. but havent put them up as they are a smaller store and dont know what to do :lol:


----------



## Leemack

Just got mine and it is amazing although i have just been PWNED


----------



## col85

hahaha exactly!!


----------



## Leemack

Who else is online? Xbox??


----------



## Duke_Freedom

the_knight said:


> Who else is online? Xbox??


Hey I am but will be getting game on wed, my name: BORN 2 BRAKE

whats your name? i'll add you


----------



## Leemack

I'll add you mate cuz the kids have put X's and caps and i get it wrong - Ill add you in a sec :thumb:


----------



## John74

Aghhhhhhhhhhhh play still shows mine as packing, will give it until 4 then if that dont change or the courier dont turn im phoning to see what the hell is going on as im not interested in getting it a day or two late.


----------



## col85

John74 said:


> Aghhhhhhhhhhhh play still shows mine as packing, will give it until 4 then if that dont change or the courier dont turn im phoning to see what the hell is going on as im not interested in getting it a day or two late.


mines the same from tesco

doesnt even say dispatched, called them but they just say yeah it will be with you tomorrow.

Parcelforce have an automated COD msg saying that you will recieve it tomorrow lol


----------



## buckas

£26 online now @ coolshop > http://www.coolshop.co.uk/catalog/p...td_aff&tduid=cba4fcad0b618ff05a5ec6619c688faa

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/523607/modern-warfare-2-call-of-duty-ps3?

ordered!


----------



## mouthyman

buckas said:


> £26 online now @ coolshop > http://www.coolshop.co.uk/catalog/p...td_aff&tduid=cba4fcad0b618ff05a5ec6619c688faa
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/523607/modern-warfare-2-call-of-duty-ps3?
> 
> ordered!


offer has expired,

says £37.98


----------



## buckas

wow, it's expired now



> *Order #xxxxxxx (Done)*
> Order Date: Monday 09 November, 2009
> Order Total: £26.00 *
> Delivery Address*
> (Change delivery address)
> *Shipping Method* RoyalMail *
> Products* 1 x Modern Warfare 2 (Call Of Duty) /X360 £26.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Billing Information*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Billing Address*
> *Payment Method* Credit card Sub-Total: £26.00
> Total: *£26.00*


after reading some comments, the box says "not for sale in uk" - so cancelled order, may have troubles when flogging it 2nd hand


----------



## mouthyman

someone on the deal site checked though and its a PAL game


----------



## buckas

yeh it's a PAL game, but it's an EU game not UK


----------



## mouthyman

PS3 is region free though, unless u are getting it on 360

seen amazon are now selling for £32


----------



## KingEdward

For anyone with a Makro card

http://www.makro.co.uk/servlet/PB/menu/1153441/index.html


----------



## mouthyman

anyone think tesco will price match sainsburys?

if they do that will be ideal since tesco is alot closer to me and open 24hr


----------



## Eddy

I highly doubt it mate ^^


----------



## mouthyman

oh well, guess i will have to make the trip to sainsburys tomorrow morning then


----------



## golf548

Im there tonight at midnight.....then going to phone in sick for work tomorrow
pmsl


----------



## big ben

my local blockbuster is apparently doing it for £25!!!!!!!! preordered ages ago, going at midnight, and i booked the day off as i knew i would pull a sicky otherwise :lol:


----------



## ferret303

Ive been playing all morning awesome game !


----------



## Gandi

big ben said:


> my local blockbuster is apparently doing it for £25!!!!!!!! preordered ages ago, going at midnight, and i booked the day off as i knew i would pull a sicky otherwise :lol:


Does this apply to all stores, as iv got a pre order aswell lol


----------



## buckas

Ordered from Amazon for 32, free prime delivery as well 

drew


----------



## chr15rey

Missus has just texted me, mines turned up from HMV, i'm at work Booooo
Any one interested in a PS3 prestige edition?


----------



## Leemack

It is an amazing game but i'm finding it hard


----------



## [email protected]

mine never showed up today like i thought it might  oh well perhaps my raptor drive will be here the same time, double result if so


----------



## mouthyman

chr15rey said:


> Missus has just texted me, mines turned up from HMV, i'm at work Booooo
> Any one interested in a PS3 prestige edition?


how much?


----------



## GR33N

After being told by ShopTo.net on Saturday that my order had been dispatched next buinesss day before 12pm (so today before 12pm) it still hasnt arrived!

I have just been on ShopTO.net and have seen countless dissapionted reviews for ShopTO and a message saying that everyone will receive COD on tuesday! I have just spoken to someone at UKMAIL which convieniently is about 2miles from my house who say they have the order but cannot dispatch them until tomorrow!

Now my firend has ordered it from GAME and recieved it @ 9.10am this morning!!

Frankly I have a good mind to send my pre-ordered game back to ShopTO the second it arrives tomorrow! and then go and buy it from Sainsburys for £26


----------



## giarc

Marco are selling this for £20 apparently. Good deal if you've got a card!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Morrisons will be beating Sainsburys apparently...


----------



## mouthyman

I had heard that Morrisons would be very cheap, but no indication on price until tomorrow morning


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It will be £17.99 if you spend £25 in store on other stuff... not bad if you need some milk.


----------



## Gandi

RussZS said:


> Morrisons will be beating Sainsburys apparently...


Cheaper than £26


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I have a reliable source saying that the trade price on these is just under £30 per unit, so Sainsburys will be making a loss - they assume you will be buying more stuff whilst in store.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Im gonna buy a few more in sainsbury's tommorow, 15% discount ftw.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

EastUpperGooner said:


> Im gonna buy a few more in sainsbury's tommorow, 15% discount ftw.


You work there? It's a strict one per customer


----------



## mouthyman

just spoke to my local Tesco, they are selling it for £39, Morrisons said they dont have a price and Sainsburys said they dont either but it should be very cheap

spoke to another local sainsburys and tricked them by saying that I had already had a price given to me and just wanted to check in this store as I was passing by, and they confirmed £26 for definete


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'd be amazed if Tesco don't respond on price - they did with Fifa.

Morrisons have said they will undercut the other supermarkets.

Sainsburys is in the national press at £26. 200 copies for each format for larger stores.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It was in the Daily Express (IIRC) advert for Sainsburys at £26.


----------



## Gandi

RussZS said:


> I'd be amazed if Tesco don't respond on price - they did with Fifa.
> 
> Morrisons have said they will undercut the other supermarkets.
> 
> Sainsburys is in the national press at £26. 200 copies for each format for larger stores.


My local Sainsburys only has 60 cpoies for each format.
Im hopping blockbuster drop there price down for £44 so i can actually take adavantage of the fact iv reserved a copy with them.


----------



## mouthyman

I will be going to Sainsburys for 7am, if theres a problem then I will go to Morrisons for 8am and hope they are the same price


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm at work, so it's not ideal. For the sake of £6, I might just order it from Amazon


----------



## Gandi

RussZS said:


> I'm at work, so it's not ideal. For the sake of £6, I might just order it from Amazon


£32 on the 360, not sure about other formats


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Yeah, that's what I mean, I CBA messing around with Sainsburys at £26, when I can order it for £32.

The bullying when my mate went for PES2010 was shocking!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Does anyone know why the PC version isn't available tomorrow?

Steam says: This game will unlock in approximately 2 days and 8 hours


----------



## Gandi

RussZS said:


> Yeah, that's what I mean, I CBA messing around with Sainsburys at £26, when I can order it for £32.
> 
> The bullying when my mate went for PES2010 was shocking!


Iv ordered one from Amzon, but thats my Brother Inlaws birthday Prezzie, i would have got it there myslef, but im impatient and want it now so ill either pay £44 for it, Que up extra long at Asda or get up really early lol, and noooooooooooone best get in my way:devil:


----------



## mouthyman

Gandi said:


> Iv ordered one from Amzon, but thats my Brother Inlaws birthday Prezzie, i would have got it there myslef, but im impatient and want it now so ill either pay £44 for it, Que up extra long at Asda or get up really early lol, and noooooooooooone best get in my way:devil:


thats the only reason i havent bought if from amazon, because i am impatient.
I just hope i can get in and get one as soon as they open.
not sure what time to get there though because i dont know if there will be a queue


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

The WILL be a queue, I've never seen a thread like it on HUKD, it's madness.

Some people may opt to get it from Asda at Midnight though.

I don't even have my 360 yet! It's on its way to me from Amazon, best come tomorrow!


----------



## Gandi

mouthyman said:


> thats the only reason i havent bought if from amazon, because i am impatient.
> I just hope i can get in and get one as soon as they open.
> not sure what time to get there though because i dont know if there will be a queue


Im down at blockbuster when ever as i have it reserved, i may even try on the way home see if i can blagg it early


----------



## mouthyman

when I rang sainsburys earlier and spoke to the person in charge of the game section they said that i was the only person who had enquired about the game :lol:


----------



## Gandi

mouthyman said:


> when I rang sainsburys earlier and spoke to the person in charge of the game section they said that i was the only person who had enquired about the game :lol:


Hahaha, by the sounds of it your on to a winner


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm hoping the one near to my work will be an untapped resource, and it's a huuuuge store, so I should be able to get one.

Question is... 360 or PS3?


----------



## mouthyman

Gandi said:


> Hahaha, by the sounds of it your on to a winner


:lol: I hope so

would be great if im the only one there at 7am


----------



## [email protected]

RussZS said:


> Does anyone know why the PC version isn't available tomorrow?
> 
> Steam says: This game will unlock in approximately 2 days and 8 hours


Thats why they should have stayed with punkbuster more cheats with steam and harder to admin, I guess the steam change was due to punkbusters lack of support for windows 7 even though its easy to get around with a services tinker


----------



## buckas

LOL! £20 @ Makro if you can get it :thumb:










don't have a card myself or one near me

drew


----------



## John74

Oh well if mine does not turn up before lunch time tomorrow it will be the last time i order a game from play. Site still shows my status as packing so gave them a call and got through to some woman who could hardly speak a word of english who after giving me the run around said it was showing as dispatched on her system and will be with me in the morning.

Anyone want to take bets on when it will turn up ?


----------



## Eddy

John could you not go buy a copy tonight and cancel your play order?

Unless you got a real good price or something then I'd cancel, or buy a copy tonight, and if your play copy comes in the morning don't open it and send it back for a refund.

Just thinking out loud really..


----------



## Edward101

Hope my copy comes tomorrow, cant wait


----------



## IanG

Got my copy of the Hardened Edition was delivered at lunchtime


----------



## Brazo

Instand DW bans for all those playing today as mine doesn't come until tommorow


----------



## Lloyd71

Mine's not even been dispatched yet and play.com promised delivery on day of release 

If it doesn't turn up tomorrow I'll be ringing to cancel it, whether it's on it's way or not, since they were offering a guaranteed launch day delivery.

****ing retards.


----------



## beardboy

Brazo said:


> Instand DW bans for all those playing today as mine doesn't come until tommorow



:wave:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Brazo said:


> Instand DW bans for all those playing today as mine doesn't come until tommorow


Plenty of time to prepare for a a$$ kicking from me then :wave:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Roll on midnight baby


----------



## silverback

i cant believe my "Play.com" order is the dearest price about and i still dont have the bloody game  i will be going to "MAKRO" tomorrow to secure my £20 copy and play can have theres back :wave:


----------



## Doc

Do I go to Asda at midnight and pay £32 hmmmmmmmmmmmmm tempted, but I fly to Spain tomorrow so i would have to play all night


----------



## beardboy

Does anyone know what this means;

"Could not migrate host. Visit www.infinityward.com/hostmigration for more info."

I've tried going to that link and it doesn't work! I've played 1 online game and now when i connect, that comes up! Grrr


----------



## [email protected]

my ps3 is f*****!


----------



## Lloyd71

Is anyone in the Midlands going to Makro tomorrow? Is it limited to 1 copy per person? If so, any chance someone can get a friend or relative to get me one too? :lol:


----------



## mr kuryakin

i dont know what play are on i pre-ordered it and it said that mine was despacted on thursday happy days i thought it never came today and i got an email saying it was sent out today wtf.my mate got the same he phonned up and they told him its guarenteed to be here tomorrow.mine better be or they stick it. tempted to out tonight and get one for the PS3 asa i ordered an xbox one.also game are doing it half price if you tade in the COD4 so its not all bad


----------



## silverback

mr kuryakin said:


> i dont know what play are on i pre-ordered it and it said that mine was despacted on thursday happy days i thought it never came today and i got an email saying it was sent out today wtf.my mate got the same he phonned up and they told him its guarenteed to be here tomorrow.mine better be or they stick it. tempted to out tonight and get one for the PS3 asa i ordered an xbox one.also game are doing it half price if you tade in the COD4 so its not all bad


play emailed me about it going via courier not post and guaranteed day of release delivery so i wouldnt be to worried mate.
im more shocked by play not dropping there prices to get within a reasonable distance of everyone else.£45 when amazon are doing £32,asda and of course sainsburys.**** take imho from play.


----------



## Jim W

Checked Tesco earlier and it's been dispatched. Fingers crossed its here tomorrow.

A close friend has taken a week off work, so, lots of CoD action! :thumb:


----------



## Tiggs

Dont know if this a repost (dont care) but just saw a sainsbury ad for £26

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Doc

Tesco is just round the corner and the buggers wont price match, ANNOYING!


----------



## Leemack

I am loving this game.

Just unlocked a thermal scope for an automatic massault rifle.

You see the enemy via a heat source (Like the police helicopters)

The enemy shine up whit and you unleash a magazine on them so they stand no chance. Just got the attack heli and got a 14 kill streak - It truly is brilliant !


----------



## beardboy

Are you online?

I can't get on!

It sits there saying found 25 possible games, and won't connect me! Grrr

Had 1 game all evening!


----------



## Brazo

beardboy said:


> :wave:


Yeah PS3 baby mines on xbox!

Sound slike the PS3 servers are already down! Although to be fair it hasn't been officially released yet!


----------



## silverback

has anyone managed to get hold of one of the new controllers yet ? and are they worth it ?

surprise surprise the servers are ****ed lol.why is it the same EVERYTIME a big title comes out.once or twice i can understand the problem,but its happening far to often now.even more so for us on xbox that PAY for the service.


----------



## beardboy

I should have got it on Xbox, as loadsa mates told me today they got theirs on 360! Bastids.

Looks like i'll get it on both as i did with CoD 4 then.


----------



## karl_liverpool

just arranged my cousin to act as courier and pick me it up in asda at midnight for ps3. so everyone with or gettin it on the ps3 add me.
im like a kid at christmas how sad is that lol.

psn slimreaper_uk


----------



## bmw320i

*Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 - Sainsburys*

£26 tomorrow morning!


----------



## Chris_R

silverback said:


> has anyone managed to get hold of one of the new controllers yet ? and are they worth it ?
> 
> surprise surprise the servers are ****ed lol.why is it the same EVERYTIME a big title comes out.once or twice i can understand the problem,but its happening far to often now.even more so for us on xbox that PAY for the service.


Not sure what your beef is? I have been kicked maybe twice out of a hundred games (not keeping count but you get the idea that i have been playing it some  )
I expect it will be worse tomorrow, but then I remember what it was like when the Xbox service first launched and even with like 4 players you had lag everywhere.


----------



## Deanoecosse

silverback said:


> surprise surprise the servers are ****ed lol.why is it the same EVERYTIME a big title comes out.once or twice i can understand the problem,but its happening far to often now.even more so for us on xbox that PAY for the service.


the servers are being reset at midnight tonight so that will hopefully help


----------



## Leemack

Yeah they are.

Im at Rank 34 aswell lol.

Never mind, it is only fair :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

what times everyone going to sainsburys? Im guessing there will be queues but not sure what time to go


----------



## karl_liverpool

my cousin will be in asda just before midnight. our nearest sainsburys is miles away so asda it is


----------



## mouthyman

i was told to go and queue from an hour or more before 7am :doublesho 
that cant be right


----------



## Leemack

A few of my mates are there now and its very busy

(Walsall)


----------



## Elliott19864

I am so glad I am missing the mad rush for this by getting it in a few months or more. The suppense will kill me but I don't have the time for it at the minute


----------



## Eddy

I'm off to asda in 10 mins. cannot wait 

to the guy who has his cousin picking one up for him, its only 1 per customer so if he is planning on getting himself a copy than he won't be getting you one.


----------



## Tom_the_great

im going to asda in about half an hour and ill just wait an see !


----------



## karl_liverpool

he isnt getting it and offered to get it on way home from work. saves me goin out lol


----------



## Eddy

fair play, does he realise its not gonna be a 5 minute job   ??


----------



## mouthyman

I shall be leaving for sainsburys at about 5am i think, just to be sure :lol:

may end up sleeping in my car


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

the_knight said:


> A few of my mates are there now and its very busy
> 
> (Walsall)


Really? I was thinking of going. I guess I can wait for Sainsburys tomorrow.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Question!

Who is going to get the game come home and sleep ? option 1
who is going to get the game and play online when they get in ? option 2
and!
who is going to get the game and play single player ? option 3


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

4. I am going to get the game and stroke it until my XBox hopefully turns up from Amazon tomorrow.


----------



## mouthyman

im option 3, I want to finish the single player first, and i think this may also give the servers time to die down a bit


----------



## Leemack

I'm going to sit here and chill in the house with the fire on and play online, switch off at midnight, then start again and im gonna prestige by Saturday hehe :devil:


----------



## lpoolck

what time do you think the supermarkets will sell out...ones opening at 7am?


----------



## Leemack

10 ish


----------



## karl_liverpool

Eddy said:


> fair play, does he realise its not gonna be a 5 minute job   ??


not untill he gets there he wont lol:devil::devil::lol:


----------



## lpoolck

the_knight said:


> 10 ish


cool so should be fine getting down for 8-8:30ish then! Thanks:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

the_knight said:


> 10 ish


im not so sure, I was told by my local store that they have around 150 copies, i would think that would sell out with the first wave of people, especially since this is tipped to be the one of the biggest mass buys that supermarkets have seen in the last few years


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

The queues reported on HUKD on over 100 tonight at Asda and Tesco, who aren't even that cheap, and haven't advertised on TV.

Sainsburys tomorrow will be chaos.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

I am just getting my shoes on for my reserved copy at Blockbuster. They open at midnight on special ocassions


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

How much is it at Blockbuster?

I have a BB, 3 x Tesco, 3 x Asda all within 8 miles of me... 

Morrisons is the best bet I reckon.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Asda Wolverhampton has more people in the queue than stock... :lol:


----------



## lpoolck

I am thinking the queues will be smaller for the 7am stores, as most 'true gamers' will be going to the 24 hr stores. So hopefully when I got at 8am it isn't to bad... wishful thinking??


----------



## mouthyman

I wish Morrisons had given a price, sainsburys for me is the opposite way to sainsburys and opens an hour later, either i go to sainsburys and dont make it back to morrisons before it opens if there is a problem, or i go to morrisons and risk a higher price


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

mouthyman said:


> I wish Morrisons had given a price, sainsburys for me is the opposite way to sainsburys and opens an hour later, either i go to sainsburys and dont make it back to morrisons before it opens if there is a problem, or i go to morrisons and risk a higher price


Everyone is saying Morrisons will be cheaper, but <£1 cheaper. It should be quieter though as they aren't all over the TV, but it's 2 per customer, as opposed to 1 like Sainsburys.

It's only a game... chaos, lol.


----------



## BerraST

I'll be heading to ASDA shortly, I hope the queue isn't too long as I'll turn away.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Best to go about 12:30 I reckon, rather than stand around for nothing


----------



## mouthyman

just seen this, this is the queue for oxford sainsburys :doublesho


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

mouthyman said:


> just seen this, this is the queue for oxford sainsburys :doublesho


A blatant wind up... lol


----------



## Leemack

Lol

wind up


----------



## Mark M

Got two copies dispatched by Amazon today, should be delivered and waiting for my amusement when I return from work tomorrow 

That's if RM don't f*ck up!


----------



## BerraST

**** ME! No word of a lie, I've never seen ASDA so packed. They couldn't have had enough stock for the amount of people queing! I didn't even attempt to que.


----------



## Janitor

RussZS said:


> A blatant wind up... lol


Ah, but is it..?

I love a good game, but all this makes me chuckle

Still, what ever grabs your grapes eh :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

that HUKD forum is going mad now :lol: everyones trying to see if tesco are coming down on price. apparently its now £25 without the extra game needing to be bought,

although i rang my tesco who said £39 or £25 with game


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'll go Tesco in Willenhall if it is, but not til the BO geeks have gone


----------



## mouthyman

not confirmed and I doubt it will be that cheap, especially since they havent advertised it

wouldnt it be funny if the card servers failed now :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Tesco is defo £39 

Boo hiss.


----------



## karl_liverpool

the image could be right tho they are having a big opening like a holywood film in london


----------



## mouthyman

i had thoughts of the scene from jingle all the way with arnold schwacnegger (sp) with everyone running around ruining the store trying to get the last copies :lol:


----------



## Leemack

^^

:lol:

I remember that film lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

http://picfog.com/search/mw2


----------



## Lloyd71

It's getting a bit mental now;



> I arrived at asda walmart at 23:15 in Nottingham. The queue goes down the long side of the store, squiggles around sone tills, then up aisle 13 and 14 and rond the corner. Can't see the end. Must be 500+ here easy. Thought I'd be in and out in minutes. Glad I've got my iPhone and headphones...


----------



## karl_liverpool

check bbc news for a report on the release


----------



## Eddy

wow asda cambridge was mental. luckily I was numero uno in the queue and I only got there at eleven but there was a good 200 when I left.

oh well, I'm off to play a little campaign mode before hitting online before the americans join us and clog the servers


----------



## Eddy

Post up your times for the assault course thing. My best after 5 attempts is 46.5 seconds and recommended difficulty is "regular"

Gonna have a few more go's then crack on...

Edit:
got 41.something seconds now, just gonna hit it now, regular it is for me


----------



## Leemack

Sod the campaign

Lets get a clan match going on live 

Xbox


----------



## Cheesy231

My local asda was a joke. 9th in the queue at 1 minute past midnight they announce pre orders will be able to essentially push in, fair enough i though. waited in line till quarter to friggin 1 to be told over the tannoy that the xbox 360 versions had sold out. to say im angry would be an understatement. oh well. off to sainsburys nice and early


----------



## karl_liverpool

got mine yeeeeesssssssss. e got thee at midnight and cued for an hour and 20 mins for it.
still no psn access tho which is a pain


----------



## silverback

got my coupons printed and ready for makro at 7am  they have 55 copies in stock and with it being only one per customer (nice idea  ) and makro cards arent available to everyone i stand a good chance of getting "bargain of the year" :thumb: might even pick a second one up for £20 and take a friend


----------



## silverback

karl_liverpool said:


> cued for an hour and 20 mins for it.


now thats dedication :lol:


----------



## Leemack

I'd have been well pissed off if I'd have queued all that time and not managed to get a copy !!


----------



## *MAGIC*

WOW is all im saying Oh anh goodnight I will be back up at 7am

Robbie


----------



## mouthyman

i may have come a bit early :lol: Im currently sat in my car at sainsburys  at least im first


----------



## m3vert

Reading all this I am glad I preordered it and got the game on Saturday! Been playing it all weekend 
Ricky


----------



## Whitty_1811_d

how much are sainsburys charging?


----------



## stupidmonkfish

Just over an hour left at work then I'm off to pick my copy, then I got 3 days of.

NICE.


----------



## robj20

I would rather pay extra wait 12 hours and pay an extra £10 than waste my time going shopping at midnight.


----------



## dogs_basket

Whitty_1811_d said:


> how much are sainsburys charging?


Just picked one up at a city centre metro for £26. No queue at all ...


----------



## mouthyman

I was the first person to get COD this morning at my sainsburys, bit of a scary moment though as there was something wrong with the chip and pin machines and they wouldnt accept anyones Pins, luckily 3rd time it worked

was about 150 people when I left


----------



## macrostheblack

Grabbed mine this morning from Sainsburys, £26, no queue.

Morrisons selling for £25.99 if closer for anyone!


----------



## Deano

*the joys of being old.*

just got back from morrisons and a group of school kids grabbed the last few copies. So i followed them to the checkout where they where refused sale cos the games an 18. so i nabbed one off them.


----------



## Tom_the_great

i got mine last night from asda! arrived at half 11 already 80-100 people there finally walked out at half 12! with the que being well over 500 !!!!!!!!!!

game was awsome played till early hours now at work tho boo ill be on later if anyone fancys a game ???

and i got sub 40secs time an 80% accuracy on the course to say choose veteran difficulty (which i did) does anyone know what you have to get to unlock first pick achivement ???


----------



## Big Ells

How awsome is this game! I got 42 kill streak in one game! Level 24 already, as most at work now, roll on 5.30


----------



## mouthyman

just started playing, achevied a time of 34.3secs with 100% accuracy


----------



## Tom_the_great

mouthyman said:


> just started playing, achevied a time of 34.3secs with 100% accuracy


Did that unlock an achivement ?


----------



## mouthyman

ye think so, something popped up, havent looked at my trophys though so not sure what its called


----------



## silverback

mouthyman said:


> i may have come a bit early :lol: Im currently sat in my car at sainsburys  at least im first


:lol: Jesus another hard corer.

makro had about ten people tops waiting at the till when i got there and that was it.i did however have to laugh at some tool running past all the people on the way to the till whilst trying very hard not to look a complete ****.he failed lol.


----------



## silverback

Big Ells said:


> How awsome is this game! I got 42 kill streak in one game! Level 24 already, as most at work now, roll on 5.30


it sounds quite easy to kill people,no offence lol.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

sounds like it was a hectic night, i stumbled in our local asda at around 1 pi$$ed as a fart qued for 45 mins then realised i was a pound short for the game  damn the phrase "one more for the road"...in all honesty im pretty glad i never got it otherwise i WOULD NOT have been in work for the next few days...ill be buying at the weekend me thinks


----------



## pooma

Bloody hell, some nightmare midnight stories. Makes me glad I didn't stress and give up to the urge to go out at 1130 last night. 

Left the house at 7:30 this morning, kids had to be kicked out of bed and dressed, no breakfast and straight in the car. Got to Sainsburys at 7:50, had a bit of a chat with the lady in front of me (there were about 50 people already there), doors opened at 8 and it was very well organised, got my copy then picked up a few bits and pieces then back in the car and home before 8:30, can't be bad. Billy bargain too, £26, my mate pre ordered his from Toys R us for £40 and they aren't even delivering he has to go and pick it up.

Gonna wait until the big one goes to nursery this afternoon and the little one is down for her nap before cracking it on, can't wait.


----------



## TeZ

Not going to get it until xmas - else I'm sure my new GF will not be with me


----------



## buckas




----------



## pooma

Sh1t, a penny cheaper, I'm gutted now. Would've cost me an extra gallon in fuel to get to my nearest Morrisons though so glad I plumped for Sainsburys.

Bit gutted Makro is 20notes but I don't have a card, my cousin does but by the time I'd picked him up then drove to Makro the extra fuel would have negated any saving so happy with 26notes:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

well im fairly hardcore too, ive been queueing up inside my front door waiting for the posty since 09:20 and im first in the queue


----------



## pooma

[email protected] said:


> well im fairly hardcore too, ive been queueing up inside my front door waiting for the posty since 09:20 and im first in the queue


Just remember though, if posty dosen't have it then it's not really his fault and you're not allowed to smack him in the mouth. You are however allowed to lie on the floor, kick and stamp your feet while crying like a little baby. I hope posty has it for you:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

roflmao, i wouldnt dare shes lovely, but ill kick off at play.com as was promised day of release delivery


----------



## robj20

I seem to be the only one that couldnt care less when it turns up. Im probably the only one that hates online multiplayer.


----------



## col85

Anybody buy from Tesco Direct? i have no idea how its being delivered

Posty? Parcelforce or Tesco home delivery van are all rumours
I might just go to a shop now and then send the other back


----------



## smoki1969

Sent the misses off to Sainsbury's this morning and she managed to beat the scrum and pick me up a copy.

Nice one Love :thumb:


----------



## BENJY

Big Ells said:


> How awsome is this game! I got 42 kill streak in one game! Level 24 already, as most at work now, roll on 5.30


What no way! Im lucky to kill 2 in a row
What did a 24 kill streak get you? 
I did get bombed by a stealth bomber last night! Wonder how many that is


----------



## buckas

smoki1969 said:


> Sent the misses off to Sainsbury's this morning and she managed to beat the scrum and pick me up a copy.
> 
> Nice one Love :thumb:


She probably flashed the guys in the queue and just walked past them all :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse

TeZ said:


> Not going to get it until xmas - else I'm sure my new GF will not be with me


surely that would be a bonus then? you get MWII, the girlfriend walks out, you get peace to play this amazing game, life is good:thumb:


----------



## buckas

robj20 said:


> Im probably the only one that hates online multiplayer.


billy no mates :lol:


----------



## Dan_V6

i have my copy with me .... shame im at work... roll on 5.30!!! I have never played any of the other COD's (except a demo) this better be good! haha!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Dan_V6 said:


> i have my copy with me .... shame im at work... roll on 5.30!!! I have never played any of the other COD's (except a demo) this better be good! haha!


if it isnt. il eat my hat


----------



## Leemack

robj20 said:


> I seem to be the only one that couldnt care less when it turns up. Im probably the only one that hates online multiplayer.


Yep 

:tumbleweed:


----------



## [email protected]

Clunk thwack, oooh theres my letterbox YESSSSSSSSSSSSS its arrived sweeeeeeeeeeeet, slept till nine stayed warm, dry and used no fuel, result


----------



## Tiggs

Just got mine from Asda £32...

Now stuck at work until 5:30 








.


----------



## karl_liverpool

robj20 said:


> I seem to be the only one that couldnt care less when it turns up. Im probably the only one that hates online multiplayer.


i think you must be mate. best part of the games


----------



## John74

Both my local asda's were sold out when i tried at 4am after i finished work.


----------



## buckas

just arrived at work from amazon for 32

good job i work for a games company, shall be on the xbox with all the guys for the rest of the day


----------



## BENJY

buckas said:


> just arrived at work from amazon for 32
> 
> *good job i work for a games company, shall be on the xbox with all the guys for the rest of the day*


Lucky sod

I was tempted to bring my PS3 into work today though


----------



## Tom_the_great

*COD6 MW2: Battle Night*

Whos on tonight and up for a DW party ???

add names and times below say 6pm start ?

Skillz Tom (xbox 360)

Add me !!!!:wave:

ps Im online now ! if anyone fancys a game!


----------



## Leemack

Xbox Or PS3?


----------



## Tom_the_great

xbox 360 !


----------



## Leemack

buckas said:


> just arrived at work from amazon for 32
> 
> good job i work for a games company, shall be on the xbox with all the guys for the rest of the day


Can i come and work there please?


----------



## robj20

I tried online with COD4, i would be shooting someone clip after clip and nothing then somone would run at me at do something and i would die, gave this about 5 goes and got bored.


----------



## theshrew

I ordered mine off internet it didnt come yesterday so went to Tesco last night then had a play for a bit mmmmmmm. 

Ring ring hello boss im gonna be late today my car wouldnt start see you asap. back to sleep for a bit :wave:

Only played TDM so far to sum it up = QUALITY simples cant wait to get home and get Mrs in bed so i can have another bash


----------



## Maggi200

With the misses or the game?


----------



## theshrew

Xbox = Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :tumbleweed:

:wave:


----------



## BENJY

Ill be at 7 onwards on a PS3 though 
Username-St7cks


----------



## theshrew

Can i have both ? :thumb:


----------



## shredder1uk

Installing now.


----------



## [email protected]

steam is taking its time blimey, forgot how slow it is


----------



## Leemack

theshrew said:


> Xbox = Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :tumbleweed:
> 
> :wave:


:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## jamest

Need to bring back dedicated servers.


----------



## smoki1969

buckas said:


> She probably flashed the guys in the queue and just walked past them all :thumb:


Hey if it gets me the game for £26 then who am I to complain :wave:


----------



## phillyctr

got mine from morrisons in tamworth for £26 had loads of 360 and ps3 copys.


----------



## [email protected]

wow this thing really is taking a long long time to install


----------



## Eddy

this game is insanely good online, I'm blown away....and I was expecting a lot!!


----------



## smoki1969

Eddy said:


> this game is insanely good online, I'm blown away....and I was expecting a lot!!


Dead jealous.....

Why won't work end quicker today....

Do they not realise I have a game waiting for me


----------



## spyk3d

Got mine today. Sold my preorder one for £38 which i bought for £35 then went to Morrisons and picked one up for £26 then used a mates staff discount. Final Price £23.39 RESULT!!!


----------



## Eddy

can anyone whos played loads of online say weather there are any maps similar to "shipment" in cod4?

loves that small grenade-fest of a map


----------



## [email protected]

What the hell am i doing wrong with a pc install, after 2hours it feels like steam is downloading the whole game, i thought the game would be on the dvd


----------



## smoki1969

Not played yet matey but have to say still love Shipment....

Total kill fest....

You need to be on your metal in that map :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

WTF?










I have the dvds why do i want to spend 12 hours downloading it


----------



## Dubbed

Ahhhhhhhh why is work taking so long today!!! I still have an hour and a half train ride home. I think i shall be leaving a little early tonight!! :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

sending this crap back, stitched up royally


----------



## mouthyman

ive now completed the full campaign on single player.

gonna try multiplayer in a bit


----------



## Eddy

You;ve completed it already??? have you been playing since midnight straight???


----------



## Eddy

ok can someone explain the best way to use the riot shield, its great to beat people to death with but when I want to pull a weapon out it takes a good two seconds by which time I'm dead...


----------



## M.M

im buying it 
how much for the night goggle's one


----------



## BENJY

Eddy said:


> ok can someone explain the best way to use the riot shield, its great to beat people to death with but when I want to pull a weapon out it takes a good two seconds by which time I'm dead...


WHAT! I didnt know you can use it to beat people with:doublesho

I just left it on my back and used it to stop people shooting me from behind. As i was having the same problem as you and just couldnt get my gun out quick enough.


----------



## mouthyman

Eddy said:


> You;ve completed it already??? have you been playing since midnight straight???


nope, bought it at 7am, then played for an hour before having to go out and came back and completed it,

has taken me 4 hours to complete from start to finish on Regular, and i will probably play it again on veteran and Hardened so i can unlock the all difficulties trophy



Eddy said:


> ok can someone explain the best way to use the riot shield, its great to beat people to death with but when I want to pull a weapon out it takes a good two seconds by which time I'm dead...


Dont shoot with the shield, I found the best thing to do either run to a point of cover and swap over, or just hit them with the shield.
the shield is only any help to push through when under heavy fire


----------



## M.M

i cant find anyone selling it with the night vision goggles can anyone help?


----------



## Eddy

hmv mate:

http://www.joystiq.com/2009/07/18/modern-warfare-2-prestige-edition-exclusive-to-hmv-in-uk-gamest/


----------



## mouthyman

just played online and it is amazing.


----------



## M.M

yass!
i can now hunt in the dark!


----------



## [email protected]

still waiting for it to install, any pc users out there?


----------



## M.M

yeah not got it yet though 
by the looks of things i should buy it for my xbox
though steam is usaly good


----------



## John74

Just spent best part of 3 hours playing this online and im loving it, mainly playing free for all and kicking butt with the RPD. Got a 16 kill streak in just my 3rd game and went on to win 30 kills to 3 deaths 

Leaving the story mode for the weekend.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

It's an amazing game, love this story mode (playing it on veteren like a real man tho) and the multiplayer is also fantastic, some of the new weapons are a great addition.

Need a break now, nearly six hours straight is bad for the eyes ha ha.


----------



## Leemack

I've had to come off it - Had it yesterday morning and already up to 13 hours gameplay :doublesho


----------



## stupidmonkfish

Anouther thing i found interesting was at the very start it gives you the option to skip a level that may cause some disturbance,i thought that was strange.

Fast forward to the airport level and i understood why lol, that was just crazy and a little close to the wire, i however really enjoyed so i must be a bit screwed up i the head.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

the_knight said:


> I've had to come off it - Had it yesterday morning and already up to 13 hours gameplay :doublesho


Your a true warrior :thumb:


----------



## dean j

What you playing it on Monkfish?

If xbox, add me mate.

DeanR32 :thumb:


----------



## stupidmonkfish

dean j said:


> What you playing it on Monkfish?
> 
> If xbox, add me mate.
> 
> DeanR32 :thumb:


Xbox mate, ill add you next time im on

:thumb:


----------



## dean j

Good man. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I bought it from Sainsburys for the 360 for £26, and bought it on PS3 from Asda, as my 360 doesn't come until Friday.

I want the PC version now though - I really can't get my head around using a controller, it's just not accurate enough  Has anyone else made the transition from PC to console? Does it get easier in time?


----------



## jamest

RussZS said:


> I bought it from Sainsburys for the 360 for £26, and bought it on PS3 from Asda, as my 360 doesn't come until Friday.
> 
> I want the PC version now though - I really can't get my head around using a controller, it's just not accurate enough  Has anyone else made the transition from PC to console? Does it get easier in time?


You get used to it, I had to when going from Counter Strike to Halo/GOW.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I think the 360 pad will be better, I hate where the analogue stick is on the PS3 pad... 

Good job GT5 is coming and I still have Uncharted 2 to play, else I'd be getting rid.


----------



## Jim W

This game is the breasts.

Add me if u want a game in ten mins (just having tea )

Gamertag - Jimm3h


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

jamest said:


> You get used to it, I had to when going from Counter Strike to Halo/GOW.


It still feels a bit dumbed down though, with the assisted aiming etc... oh well, PC gaming seems to be on its knees 

Shame, I miss BF2 and 2142.


----------



## Jim W

RussZS said:


> It still feels a bit dumbed down though, with the assisted aiming etc... oh well, PC gaming seems to be on its knees
> 
> Shame, I miss BF2 and 2142.


those were the days..

did u ever get the BF2 add-on, Russ? Desert Combat.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Jim W said:


> those were the days..
> 
> did u ever get the BF2 add-on, Russ? Desert Combat.


I don't think so, I seem to remember a couple of official ones - one where you were the SAS and another with loads of tanks.

Was DC the hardcore type add on?


----------



## Jim W

RussZS said:


> I don't think so, I seem to remember a couple of official ones - one where you were the SAS and another with loads of tanks.
> 
> Was DC the hardcore type add on?


Erm, yeah. It was the 'modern warefare' version. The latest guns, planes, tanks etc etc.. spent houuuurs online with friends on that. The possibilities were endless!


----------



## John-R-

Eddy said:


> can anyone whos played loads of online say weather there are any maps similar to "shipment" in cod4?
> 
> loves that small grenade-fest of a map


The is one, its like a oil rig in the middle of the desert, a small square set-up, total grenade fest :thumb:

John


----------



## Eddy

stupidmonkfish said:


> Fast forward to the airport level and i understood why lol, that was just crazy and a little close to the wire, i however really enjoyed so i must be a bit screwed up i the head.


I can't wait for this, so what is the warning for? do you see some real sick stuff or something?


----------



## Eddy

John-R- said:


> The is one, its like a oil rig in the middle of the desert, a small square set-up, total grenade fest :thumb:
> 
> John


good man, can't wait for a go one this map.


----------



## mouthyman

has anyone else completed the campaign yet and seen the museum?


----------



## stupidmonkfish

Eddy said:


> I can't wait for this, so what is the warning for? do you see some real sick stuff or something?


You will see soon enough, it was a bit of shock :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

is it quite early on? ^^


----------



## [email protected]

dammit, being trying all day to get this toopid piece of crap to install, dam infinity and steam, why did they have to mess with the original format, emailing play asap


----------



## Leemack

^^

Why won't it install?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It's because they sacked PunkBuster off I think

I really don't like the PS3 controller. Meh. Going to get it on the PC. Will you be playing online [email protected]?


----------



## [email protected]

i will if i can get the fekkin thing to install, even steams down right now, amateurs


----------



## sanchez

I've ad this game sitting infront of me for the last 3hrs but im unable to play it as SWMBO is watching friends!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

sanchez said:


> I've ad this game sitting infront of me for the last 3hrs but im unable to play it as SWMBO is watching friends!!!


That's painful.


----------



## [email protected]

well steams down now lol, best 34quid ive spent to just sit and stare at


----------



## sanchez

RussZS said:


> That's painful.


The bad thing is it's a repeat!!! I even know the words to this episode!!!


----------



## sanchez

She's going in the bath!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooohooo!!!


----------



## jamest

[email protected] said:


> well steams down now lol, best 34quid ive spent to just sit and stare at


Steam is working fine for me at the moment.


----------



## robj20

I havent taken mine out of the wrapping yet, enjoying DJ Hero too much.


----------



## jamest

robj20 said:


> enjoying DJ Hero too much.


Never expected to hear that.


----------



## Chris_Foci

Anyone having problems setting up a Private Match with thier mates? Me and a friend keep trying to invite each other to a private match but it keeps coming up with some error message, I have tried this with other friends and get the same error message. Any Ideas?


----------



## jamest

[email protected] said:


> i will if i can get the fekkin thing to install, even steams down right now, amateurs


If you are still having problems I have had 2 friends with similar problems. You need to close steam, delete all of the COD files from the SteamApps folder then open Steam and try again.


----------



## [email protected]

im kind of hoping its hard drive issue now i have a raptor on order to try


----------



## beardboy

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - PS3*

Nearly all of my mates have purchased the game on the Xbox 360, but i got it on the PS3 for now.

If you've got it on PS3, add me (beardboy69) to the game :thumb:

This is also a place to request people adding you if you have it on PS3.

Mods: If this is a duplicate, due to the PSN/360 Gamertags threads, i apologise and you can delete it. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Right update, downloaded steam from steam and now its finally working only 13 hours after i received, none of this namby pamby plug n play console rubbish for me :sigh:


----------



## Lloyd71

This game is so damn epic. Multiplayer is brilliant, as expected, and seems to be a bit more tactical than usual. The maps are more complicated with various levels to shoot from and various routes around each one, but the only thing that annoys me is the streak rewards. At times there are too many going on at once, earlier on we had 2 choppers on the go with constant airstrikes and missiles. It gets frustrating after a while.

The single player is very good too though, which is nice. The airport level is absolutely insane, I've never seen so many people running about looking genuinely terrified.


----------



## mouthyman

I love the AC130 and Harrier airstrikes, you can get so many kills its unbeliavable


----------



## Greg

Got my copy last friday, been on it every second I can, bloody work in between. Currently Lv42, but getting some right abuse from people because of that LOL.


----------



## Leemack

Lol

We hit level 34 today and i couldnt care less what they say !


----------



## mouthyman

what who say?


----------



## Leemack

See post 412


----------



## mouthyman

i saw that, but i still dont know who


----------



## silverback

mouthyman said:


> i saw that, but i still dont know who


the haters :lol: i am only on level 15 but the amount of moaning *******s i have bumped into in the lobby is hilarious "level 30 you sad *******" etc etc.loving this game though,its absolutely rapid the speed it runs at


----------



## mouthyman

:lol: havent come across that yet


----------



## Chris_R

[email protected] said:


> well steams down now lol, best 34quid ive spent to just sit and stare at


It does that a lot when big games come out. I remember the joy of trying to play HL2 when it came out. Fun!

Those getting nagged about what level you are on? I just have it all on mute now. Saves me getting wound up by people with annoying accents and voices that haven't yet broken.


----------



## [email protected]

its daft, i got steam from the website rather than the dvd then bang disc 1 installs 2/4 then bang freezes again


----------



## Lloyd71

[email protected] said:


> its daft, i got steam from the website rather than the dvd then bang disc 1 installs 2/4 then bang freezes again


This is why I stick to console gaming. No need to keep upgrading your computer all the time either!

What's everyone's highest killstreak so far? I managed 11 last night using the SCAR-H with the machine pistol as a side arm (But it goes through ammo too quickly!)


----------



## silverback

using the famas at the minute.fully auto guns are killing my accuracy (that and the fact im a **** shot and trigger happy lol) but high streak is 7 :lol:


----------



## Ric

[email protected] said:


> its daft, i got steam from the website rather than the dvd then bang disc 1 installs 2/4 then bang freezes again


Maybe cus the steam release isnt available until the 12th, therefore blocking your installation?


----------



## col85

Chris_Foci said:


> Anyone having problems setting up a Private Match with thier mates? Me and a friend keep trying to invite each other to a private match but it keeps coming up with some error message, I have tried this with other friends and get the same error message. Any Ideas?


yep, heard some yanks saying the same thing so the must have issues with joining friends

annoying!! 10 of us online last nite and couldnt get in the same party


----------



## BENJY

Hi mate
Im on PS3 also

Ill add you when i get home from work tonight or add me (ST7CKS)


----------



## mantis147

Think i will get this when i get paid on ps3


----------



## Dan_V6

we didnt have too much of a problem, we have 6 in our party and it all went pretty smoothly, had a problem with it lagging at one point and that was it! Quality game!!!


----------



## Ric

Win for me 

I love work internet


----------



## Leemack

Is anyone on XBL ATM


----------



## DanSN117

Got my copy at midnight monday night, stayed up till about three blatting multiplayer.

Really, really impressed, i wasnt expecting much but its such an amazing peice of software.

Im still waiting for my +25 kill streak for the NUKE.

[WTB]


----------



## mainsy

mainsyj :wave:
feel free to add


----------



## who45

st200rich - is me


----------



## sanchez

Yet again a thread with PSN's

Theres a sticky christ sake!!!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

went scooting for my copy after work last night after scabbing around for money for it.... asda, morissons, sainsbury's, tesco, blockbuster, currys all sold out, they had 1 left in currys which i snapped their hands off for it 
44.99.. told them i couldnt be botherd waiting till delivery in saino's on fri to get it for £26, the guy in the shop said we can do it for 26 quid if you want....i had to think for a whole second about that question....

multiplayer is amazing, level 18 with a stonking 42 kill streak


----------



## buckas

Fordy_ST500 said:


> went scooting for my copy after work last night after scabbing around for money for it.... asda, morissons, sainsbury's, tesco, blockbuster, currys all sold out, they had 1 left in currys which i snapped their hands off for it
> 44.99.. told them i couldnt be botherd waiting till delivery in saino's on fri to get it for £26, the guy in the shop said we can do it for 26 quid if you want....i had to think for a whole second about that question....
> 
> multiplayer is amazing, level 18 with a stonking 42 kill streak


currys policy is price match AND 10% extra, go back for your £2.60 

drew


----------



## Ric

buckas said:


> currys policy is price match AND 10% extra, go back for your £2.60
> 
> drew


The place been price matched has to have the item in stock though.....


----------



## sanchez

Fordy_ST500 said:


> ...
> 
> multiplayer is amazing, level 18 with a stonking 42 kill streak


42:doublesho:doublesho

Im lucky to get 8


----------



## Fordy_ST500

buckas said:


> currys policy is price match AND 10% extra, go back for your £2.60
> 
> drew


thanks for that, will do.....im skint


----------



## Fordy_ST500

sanchez said:


> 42:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Im lucky to get 8


just have to camp then as soon as you get your helicopter it just breaks loose from there 

what are your best times on the training at the begining of campaign?

Dom


----------



## Gandi

Fordy_ST500 said:


> just have to camp then as soon as you get your helicopter it just breaks loose from there
> 
> what are your best times on the training at the begining of campaign?
> 
> Dom


My training time was soooo poor thay suggested i play on noob level lol but i decided against that


----------



## sanchez

41 seconds, not really done it much though


----------



## buckas

carbonangel said:


> The place been price matched has to have the item in stock though.....


correct, but he did get a price match


----------



## dal84

Disaster! i can't get online! It is saying, fetching playlists, updating ranks and unlocks, connecting to matchmaking server.

Anyone else got this problem?


----------



## Eddy

My highest killstreak is 5 

I am LOVING online though, even though I haven't managed to really get used to the maps yet so I'm just running and gunning 100% of the time.

Who's gonna be the first on here to prestige then?


----------



## sanchez

dal23 said:


> Disaster! i can't get online! It is saying, fetching playlists, updating ranks and unlocks, connecting to matchmaking server.
> 
> Anyone else got this problem?


Its doing the same for me now!!


----------



## mouthyman

dal23 said:


> Disaster! i can't get online! It is saying, fetching playlists, updating ranks and unlocks, connecting to matchmaking server.
> 
> Anyone else got this problem?





sanchez said:


> Its doing the same for me now!!


me to


----------



## Leemack

Eddy said:


> My highest killstreak is 5
> 
> I am LOVING online though, even though I haven't managed to really get used to the maps yet so I'm just running and gunning 100% of the time.
> 
> Who's gonna be the first on here to prestige then?


Me :thumb:

Level 40 now


----------



## mouthyman

anyone played the bonus mission after the campaign, in the Musuem

hit the red bell on the desk, and make sure you have some decent weapons


----------



## dal84

the_knight - Is your online working now? Mine is still not


----------



## Eddy

the_knight said:


> Me :thumb:
> 
> Level 40 now


flipping heck, fair play mate


----------



## BENJY

sanchez said:


> 42:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Im lucky to get 8


Im lucky to get 2!!!!


----------



## LiveWire88

Fordy_ST500 said:


> just have to camp then as soon as you get your helicopter it just breaks loose from there
> 
> Dom


I find camping so boaring, Id rather run and gun and get involved in the game..(not bothered by stats) Plus when I get killed buy a Camper I just run to the same place toss a stun grenade in, then proceed and stab the camper in the head! lol

PSN; livewire68 (not that invites work at the moment anyway )


----------



## Eddy

ooh I've only just noticed something very cool which annoyed me about cod4, if you get to your 5 kill streak and use it without using you UAV, you still keep your UAV and can use if afterwards whereas in cod4 you would use your airstrike and instantly lose you UAV if you hadn't used it.


----------



## mouthyman

my online still doesnt work


----------



## mouthyman

Eddy said:


> ooh I've only just noticed something very cool which annoyed me about cod4, if you get to your 5 kill streak and use it without using you UAV, you still keep your UAV and can use if afterwards whereas in cod4 you would use your airstrike and instantly lose you UAV if you hadn't used it.


i noticed that, Its a much better idea


----------



## Eddy

yup, so whats wrong with your online? you on 360 or ps3??

sorry if its on one of the previous pages already..


----------



## dal84

Yep and if you die you still have your kill streak that you can use . That as well was lost on COD4 once you died.


----------



## mouthyman

Eddy said:


> yup, so whats wrong with your online? you on 360 or ps3??
> 
> sorry if its on one of the previous pages already..


im on PS3, when i try to find online games it just says fetching playlists, updating ranks and unlocks, 
but doesnt go past this


----------



## Eddy

dal23 said:


> Yep and if you die you still have your kill streak that you can use . That as well was lost on COD4 once you died.


wait, what do you mean?



mouthyman said:


> im on PS3, when i try to find online games it just says fetching playlists, updating ranks and unlocks, connecting to matchmaking server.
> but doesnt go past this


hmm wish I could help but no idea what this means, has it worked at all since you bought it or is this a new problem?


----------



## Paul_W

So is online worth buying and renewing my expired live subscription then?


----------



## Eddy

Paul_W said:


> So is online worth buying and renewing my expired live subscription then?


yes yes and yes, its stunning


----------



## mouthyman

Eddy said:


> wait, what do you mean?
> 
> hmm wish I could help but no idea what this means, has it worked at all since you bought it or is this a new problem?


yep was on it yesterday and this morning, but for some reason this evening its not. hopefully it will work later


----------



## dal84

Eddy - If you have a UAV to call in but die, you still have it when you respawn. On COD4 im pretty sure you lost it when you died.

EDIT: It seems we are not alone mouthyman. http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-197326-modern-warfare-2-online-cant-find-matchs-whyy


----------



## beardboy

sanchez said:


> Yet again a thread with PSN's
> 
> Theres a sticky christ sake!!!


I know there is, hence the disclaimer part at the bottom of my original post 

This is specifically for CoD MW2 on the PS3.
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

RRRussUK - come own my crap ass


----------



## mouthyman

thanks, at least i know its not me

although it looks like it was the update that has mucked things up, and since i downloaded the update at around midday ive also had the problem:wall:


----------



## Eddy

dal23 said:


> Eddy - If you have a UAV to call in but die, you still have it when you respawn. On COD4 im pretty sure you lost it when you died.


Ah I thought you still kept it on 4, I know with helicopters you kept them as I was a cheeky boy and used to get 7 kills on shipment, then make sure I die, then go sit in one of the box things and call in my chopper, then that would always get me an airstrike minimum, which I would then use to get a chopper, then I'd go die and repeat :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Added all of the above, except Benjy - says your PSN doens't exist, so add me :beardboy69 :thumb:


Russ - invite me to a game or something, as mine is just saying;

"ONLINE STATUS
Fetching Playlists
Updating Ranks and Unlocks
Connecting to Matchmaking Server"

That's as far as it'll go.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm just trying to get my headset working mate

It wouldn't connect me to a game earlier - similar message


----------



## beardboy

Did you do the 1.02 update too?

They better not have screwed it! Grr.

I'll get my headset on too then


----------



## dal84

Ahh infact i think your right, you did keep them on 4. Ignore me im chatting rubbish haha.

Damn i wish i could get back online


----------



## beardboy

mouthyman said:


> me to


me too.

Did the 1.02 update and now it's all ***£ed!


----------



## rinns

Whoa russ your a proper geek with a head set ! 
I need to get one myself . Add me jrinns or rinns i'll be online once ive finished waxing some new alloys. The misses is not impressed with them in the house


----------



## jamest

Glad I didn't buy it even more now. 

They pissed off the modding community and will end up pissing everyone else off.


----------



## Eddy

are you guys not able to un-install this update which is causing problems?

james, what did they do to annoy you?


----------



## sanchez

Is was buggered before the update, There was to many people online and they have crashed the servers...supposedly!!!


----------



## Eddy

too many people online?!? surely they must of known the kind of demand this game would get?

so what has this update done then? stopped people going online to free up the servers :lol:

Sorry, I shouldn't laugh


----------



## jamest

Eddy said:


> james, what did they do to annoy you?


Removed dedicated servers to use their own servers which means that there can be no mods whatsoever. The community of PC gamers which has had a great set up of servers for people to play on with custom maps etc has gone.

You are limited to your friends best connection rather than a dedicated server which has it's own internet connection, much better than all the users.

No lean in game as it would make it "un-balanced".

Maximum of 18 players per map...great fun with 42 players in the older games.


----------



## LiveWire88

dal23 said:


> Ahh infact i think your right, you did keep them on 4. Ignore me im chatting rubbish haha.
> 
> Damn i wish i could get back online


Not rubbish mate, what you ment (I think) is on COD4 you could use your UAV in and get shot straight after using it and when you respawn the UAV had gone.

On MW2 if you call it in and die straight after when you re spawn you still have UAV doing its thing (for the 30 seconds) on the map! cool because I use to hate it on COD4 when youd call it in and get killed whilst the dam radio was in your hand lol!! no more


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

jamest said:


> Removed dedicated servers to use their own servers which means that there can be no mods whatsoever. The community of PC gamers which has had a great set up of servers for people to play on with custom maps etc has gone.
> 
> You are limited to your friends best connection rather than a dedicated server which has it's own internet connection, much better than all the users.
> 
> No lean in game as it would make it "un-balanced".
> 
> Maximum of 18 players per map...great fun with 42 players in the older games.


Totally agree.

I've been a relatively hardcore PC gamer for the past 3-4 years, but with the lack of new releases and things like this, I've lost most of my interest.


----------



## mouthyman

anyone wanna add me, mine is Mouthymatt

I will be online as soon as it lets me, (error message aswell)


----------



## mouthyman

RussZS said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> I've been a relatively hardcore PC gamer for the past 3-4 years, but with the lack of new releases and things like this, I've lost most of my interest.


same here, I was a Hardcore PC gamer to, recently built a gaming PC, but havent played a game on it since Crysis, all of my games are on PS3 now and the computer is used mainly for Photoshop


----------



## Janitor

With Morrisons at £26, Sainsburys at £26 (although out of stock), Amazon etc around £30 - £38 and Tesco at £39, are GAME selling any of theirs at £45 (Xbox 360)..?


----------



## rtjc

Todays 15mb update has rendered multiplayer void on PS3. They are working on a solution but no word of when it will be, "hopefully tonight" though ive been told. Friday will see a release of an update for the frend invites, which will be nice. But multiplayer needs to be fixed first!!


----------



## mouthyman

rtjc said:


> Todays 15mb update has rendered multiplayer void on PS3. They are working on a solution but no word of when it will be, "hopefully tonight" though ive been told. Friday will see a release of an update for the frend invites, which will be nice. But multiplayer needs to be fixed first!!


so you mean no fixed update till tomorrow?


----------



## rtjc

mouthyman said:


> so you mean no fixed update till tomorrow?


sorry, but where did i say tomorrow?  Word is there may be a fix tonight, but i wouldnt take that as gospel. Hopefully we get it before friday and not bundled with that days scheduled update.

Now its talk of it just being overloaded servers. But it happened for many players AFTER the update, we shall see


----------



## mouthyman

sorry, i meant friday

i would have thought that all they needed to do was re-release version 1.0


----------



## sanchez

It wasn't the update that messed it up!!!!!!

It was too many people being inline and crashing the servers!


----------



## Eddy

Ok this post contains a spoiler, text is in white, if you want to read it just highlight it, it is in regards to the mission "escape the favela":

Just finished this mission, WOW!!!!, when you fall and have to run and try get up high so you can get to the chopper and escape. Absolutely amazing. I've never felt so tense playing a game, all those people chasing you!!!

Flipping amazed with this game so far


----------



## kendall

damm game just started to get in to it


----------



## chopper602

I've got two copies of the game, as I ordered one on-line and managed to get a cheap copy from Asda (£32). So I'm going to send the on-line one back for a refund.

Worse than that though, was whilst I was away Monday and Tuesday, I had a phone call to say my PS3 has the yellow light (ARRGH!!) and won't work. 

I'm currently downloading all my on-line content onto a new 120Gb slim PS3 from Sainsburys (£199.99 - the last one they had too!)

I *MIGHT* got a chance to try this game sometime soon !!


----------



## rtjc

sanchez said:


> It wasn't the update that messed it up!!!!!!
> 
> It was too many people being inline and crashing the servers!


Easy with the exclamation marks. For your information even Infinity Ward stated that it was indeed the update that had caused the multiplayer crash, some peoples sytems were crashing on the main menu when multiplayer was selected after the update, aswell as the prevously stated server connection issues (or lack of). It also caused the PSN itself to throw a hissy fit. Its now since been blamed on server overload alone. However, they may be covering their own asses


----------



## beardboy

I'm in!

Looks like it's fixed, until the next time! :lol:


----------



## Brazo

beardboy said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Looks like it's fixed, until the next time! :lol:


Mark I saw your invite the other day but I don't think Sony/MS cross invites work just yet


----------



## sanchez

Im still not getting online.


----------



## dal84

No joy for me either


----------



## mouthyman

nor me


----------



## dal84

Mouthyman are you mouthymatt on psn?


----------



## mouthyman

dal23 said:


> Mouthyman are you mouthymatt on psn?


yep:thumb:


----------



## dal84

I thought it was you on my list lol. What rank you up to?


----------



## Lloyd71

I just got up to rank 11 tonight using the SCAR-H, the automatic side arms are awesome at times, and the Favela is my favourite multiplayer map at the minute. Sniping with a silencer sucks though, I've removed that and kept my .50 cal completely standard. :thumb:

Xbox Live has been 100% fine tonight, all of my games were very smooth.


----------



## mouthyman

dal23 said:


> I thought it was you on my list lol. What rank you up to?


not sure for definete because i still cant get on, but i think when i was on last i was up to 15 or there abouts, i think i was a Sergeant I

long way off Prestige, you now have to go to Level 70 before you can get prestige


----------



## Eddy

You know the warning about missions may be disturbing etc that you have to choose to skip or play when you first start the campaign, is this only relating to the airport mission early on or is the other bits in the campaign?

Hope that doesn't make me sound too sick


----------



## Leemack

dal23 said:


> the_knight - Is your online working now? Mine is still not


Yeah mate its all good.

A couple of slight issues but there was over a million on Xbox live at the time.

There are sooo many challenges to unlock.

Gonna get to rank 50 by tomorrow and hopefully prestige by Sunday. :thumb:

Got work on today so no play till later


----------



## mouthyman

Eddy said:


> You know the warning about missions may be disturbing etc that you have to choose to skip or play when you first start the campaign, is this only relating to the airport mission early on or is the other bits in the campaign?
> 
> Hope that doesn't make me sound too sick


:lol: just the airport mission I think, I have completed the campaign and thats the only mission I could see that may need a warning.

what mission are you on at the moment?


----------



## mouthyman

im finally back online


----------



## sanchez

I cant believe the ending, It just leaves you hanging


----------



## mouthyman

sanchez said:


> I cant believe the ending, It just leaves you hanging


like COD4 :lol:


----------



## pooma

mouthyman said:


> :lol: just the airport mission I think, I have completed the campaign and thats the only mission I could see that may need a warning.
> 
> what mission are you on at the moment?


I am where 2 different teams go for Makarov think I was in Afghanistan, as someone who has finished it how far would you say I am through the campaign. Will probably dive into online once I've finshed the campaign and I get my router sorted out.


----------



## mouthyman

pooma said:


> I am where 2 different teams go for Makarov think I was in Afghanistan, as someone who has finished it how far would you say I am through the campaign. Will probably dive into online once I've finshed the campaign and I get my router sorted out.


if you are on the mission to find Makarov in his safe house. it is on the Georgian/Russian border, and you have 3 more missions to complete


----------



## Phil H

Just bought it today!!


----------



## mouthyman

anyone else tried to get the care packages, they are very accurate when dropping 

i have used them and had at least 3 being dropped off the map was i cannot get to them :lol:


----------



## Leemack

Yeah lol

You have to watch where you drop them otherwise they go on top of planes, buildings etc


----------



## mouthyman

I dropped when in a fairly good spot and it dropped it miles off the map 

and i also saw someone call for a package and when it dropped, it bounced and fell on top of him:lol:


----------



## Goodfella36

loveing this lvl 31 ps3 now very addictive


----------



## mouthyman

anyone else got the EMP yet? its awesome, all electronics died, enemy UAV jammed and their helpicopters crashed :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

I've just played a bit more on Live and it currently just seems to be 13 year old campers whoring the FAMAS playing. It's diabolical, you can't play a good game because they can kill you waaay before you've even damaged them if they use the FAMAS.

The killstreak rewards are also absolutely ridiculous. I haven't played a game so far without worrying about a heli or plane hovering above me and killing me as I spawn. It's not as fun as CoD4 at the minute, I'm hoping that will change with time.


----------



## mouthyman

anyone tried multiplayer in the 3rd person view, its very different


----------



## Brazo

mouthyman said:


> anyone else got the EMP yet? its awesome, all electronics died, enemy UAV jammed and their helpicopters crashed :lol:


LOL yeah had my red dot sight dissapear and I was shooting through a 'hoop' lol! With zero accuracy!


----------



## Brazo

mouthyman said:


> anyone tried multiplayer in the 3rd person view, its very different


Probably slower and more tactical is it?


----------



## Deano

Lloyd71 said:


> I've just played a bit more on Live and it currently just seems to be 13 year old campers whoring the FAMAS playing. It's diabolical, you can't play a good game because they can kill you waaay before you've even damaged them if they use the FAMAS.
> 
> The killstreak rewards are also absolutely ridiculous. I haven't played a game so far without worrying about a heli or plane hovering above me and killing me as I spawn. It's not as fun as CoD4 at the minute, I'm hoping that will change with time.


have to agree. seems infinity ward have switched it from cod4. the single player on mw2 is better but the multiplayer is too arcade like at the mo. but i'm reserving judgment til i unlock hardcore mode.


----------



## mouthyman

Brazo said:


> Probably slower and more tactical is it?


ye. pretty stange but i quiete liked it


----------



## Lloyd71

Crystal Finish said:


> have to agree. seems infinity ward have switched it from cod4. the single player on mw2 is better but the multiplayer is too arcade like at the mo. but i'm reserving judgment til i unlock hardcore mode.


I just tried again to see if it was just me having a few bad games and it was even worse. I was playing on the Derailment level and we couldn't advance as the entire opposing team were camped out in impossible to hit areas with sniper rifles. I even threw a grenade at someone on a roof, it exploded basically in his face but he survived it and shot me.

It's dire. Even WaW was better than this.


----------



## dal84

I unlocked hardcore mode earlier and it is much better! I preferred hardcore mode on COD4 and i do on this too.


----------



## mouthyman

Lloyd71 said:


> I just tried again to see if it was just me having a few bad games and it was even worse. I was playing on the Derailment level and we couldn't advance as the entire opposing team were camped out in impossible to hit areas with sniper rifles. I even threw a grenade at someone on a roof, it exploded basically in his face but he survived it and shot me.
> 
> It's dire. Even WaW was better than this.


I haven had to much of a problem yet with campers or a stupid amount of airstrikes, I prefer MW2 over COD4 at the moment, and i loved COD4


----------



## Lloyd71

Every single game I've played so far has gone like this;

Spawn
Get killed by camper
Spawn
Get killed by sniper while trying to find someone to kill
Spawn
Kill sniper, get shot in the back by someone with a FAMAS
Spawn
Get killed by someone who has inevitably found a camping spot near your spawn point. Repeat about 5 times until your spawn changes
Get killed by heli
Get killed by missile
Get killed by AC130

Repeat until game ends. It's just ****, it really is. I was fairly competent at CoD4 with almost all of the guns but this one has the most ridiculous maps and out of balance weapons I've ever encountered. Even WaW had more balance than this.


----------



## mouthyman

must be something about 360 players :lol:

maybe there are more younger 360 players than PS3


----------



## Lloyd71

Judging by the voices I've been hearing on voice chat you might be right. I'm hoping they'll get bored of it after a few weeks.


----------



## beardboy

Has anyone managed to play a private game on PS3 yet, or invite friends in to play?

Says i can't connect whenever i try, as the lobby no longer exists! GRR


----------



## ross-1888

maybe your just not as good as the players you are playing against. i find the same thing happens to me in some games its generally campers but they do have a pretty good shot lol


----------



## Lloyd71

ross-1888 said:


> maybe your just not as good as the players you are playing against. i find the same thing happens to me in some games its generally campers but they do have a pretty good shot lol


Well that would make me the worst player in the world then, which I know I'm not from playing Cod4 so much and being fairly decent at it. My aim is spot on but when you can't even pop out to aim in the first place it's kind of hopeless :wall:


----------



## mouthyman

beardboy said:


> Has anyone managed to play a private game on PS3 yet, or invite friends in to play?
> 
> Says i can't connect whenever i try, as the lobby no longer exists! GRR


im having the same problem, tried inviting and being invited by 3 different friends and no luck with any

including you i think?


----------



## mouthyman

Lloyd71 said:


> Well that would make me the worst player in the world then, which I know I'm not from playing Cod4 so much and being fairly decent at it. My aim is spot on but when you can't even pop out to aim in the first place it's kind of hopeless :wall:


i would think it is more than likely its the noob kids playing, once you get your score up and play the harder core matches they wont be on there


----------



## pooma

Woohoo, just finished the campaign. I'm a complete noob to COD so was on easiest level, will crank it up a notch and finish it again then into online once my router is sorted.


----------



## mouthyman

just increased my killstreak by 3, now have a killstreak of 13


----------



## M7 ATW

mouthyman said:


> just increased my killstreak by 3, now have a killstreak of 13


I just got my best killstreak so far on de-railment. I got a 19 killsreak with a final score of 20:1. I was gutted as the score limit was reached at that point before i could get anymore.

I'm currently around 8500 in the world!!!


----------



## mouthyman

M7 ATW said:


> I just got my best killstreak so far on de-railment. I got a 19 killsreak with a final score of 20:1. I was gutted as the score limit was reached at that point before i could get anymore.
> 
> I'm currently around 8500 in the world!!!


nice, the best score i have got so far was 36:4


----------



## LiveWire88

Lloyd71 said:


> My aim is spot on but when you can't even pop out to aim in the first place it's kind of hopeless :wall:


I agree with what you are saying, IMO its down to lag.
Sometimes its bad sometimes its not.

Just enjoy playing, stats dont mean a thing TBH.


----------



## [email protected]

M7 ATW said:


> I just got my best killstreak so far on de-railment. I got a 19 killsreak with a final score of 20:1. I was gutted as the score limit was reached at that point before i could get anymore.
> 
> I'm currently around 8500 in the world!!!


They only sold 8499 copies 

:lol::lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

I just played a night full of Ground War games with some good friends, we were all communicating with each other and using proper tactics and we won almost every game! This game seems to suit proper tactics and Ground War due to the larger maps, it's much more enjoyable that way, especially with friends chatting.

We played a game on Terminal where 6/9 of us used Riot Shields in a circle and the others stood behind us with heavy weapons, and we kicked the **** out of the other team! At one point we completely sealed the plane off, grenades bouncing off the shields and people gunning others down through the windows. Simply awesome.

I know now what it's all about. Ground War.


----------



## Leemack

That's a superb tactic dude

ROBBED


----------



## mouthyman

i wish i knew enough people to do that, or the people i do know were controlled enough to follow the tactics :lol:

last time i tried tactics in a team was on operation flashpoint 2, we started ok until i issued a command to my team and when i looked around they had all run off to do their own thing and left me, needless to say they all got killed


----------



## silverback

i have bumped into a few riot shields pussys myself,annoying as **** imho.a full clip from an RPD and nothing.only way to beat them is to aim for the legs boys :thumb:

all joking aside,its only annoying when your fighting against the shields lol.im more of a tearup,run and gun guy than a tactics one.my stats will prove that :lol:


----------



## BENJY

Im getting annoyed with this game now the amount of airstrikes really annoy me plus lastnight i emptied a clip into some guy and he did not die he then took one shot and killed me. 

Plus all last night none of my freind invites would work or i could not connect to any of my freinds games beardboy this is why i couldnt connect to your lobby i wasnt being ignorant lol! Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Defined Reflections

They are trying to fix the invite system on ps3,you can get into a freinds game if you invite yourself in (great idea) but you will only get in if there is room,ive done this a few times
It is a little anoying the amount of airsupport you can have,if the other team get 3 sets of planes and choppers out its a nightmare! 
Riot sheilds are great for headquarters 
Add me retro_al (ps3)


----------



## Jim W

Best.Kill.Ever.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Jim W said:


> Best.Kill.Ever.
> 
> YouTube- MW2-AMAZING Knife Throw- Modern Warfare 2


sucks to be that guy haha what a kill


----------



## John-R-

Jim W said:


> Best.Kill.Ever.
> 
> YouTube- MW2-AMAZING Knife Throw- Modern Warfare 2


:doublesho:lol::lol:


----------



## buckas

haha amazing!


----------



## LiveWire88

Hell of a fluke, but :doublesho


----------



## col85

i hit someone running towards me straight in the face with a throwing knife, 100% fluke

but man was i happy  haha


----------



## col85

dunno if this has been posted but here is a PS3 workaround for the friend invite

Send the invite
Don’t accept it, press PS button, go to account management, press triangle and choose to log out
Log back in
Accept the invite
You will join the party


works everytime


----------



## BENJY

Jim W said:


> Best.Kill.Ever.
> 
> YouTube- MW2-AMAZING Knife Throw- Modern Warfare 2


Bloody hell that is one lucky shot:doublesho

One question how is he getting 500 points per kill? Im only getting 100max


----------



## mouthyman

so when are we having a DW team match? I remember playing a COD4 DW match and it was good


----------



## BENJY

As soon as the freind invites start working again

Ill be on later 8-8.30ish if anyone fancies a game?


----------



## mouthyman

not sure if its fixed now, I couldnt get on this morning with some of my other mates, but i did manage to join a game with Beardboy this evening


----------



## Brazo

Loving the Airport, Highrise and Favelas maps


----------



## kendall

up for that


----------



## Eddy

Brazo said:


> Loving the Airport, Highrise and Favelas maps


yes, yes and YES!

Favela's is incredible


----------



## Pandy

I have finally got this 

Put the 360 downstairs on the 42" plasma and it kicks my 32" more expensive LCD to the floor and gives it pink-eye


----------



## Goodfella36

whats everyones game name on ps3 thats playing mulitplayer alot


----------



## karl_liverpool

GoodFella33 said:


> whats everyones game name on ps3 thats playing mulitplayer alot


slimreaper_uk here on ps3 every day (well when the network is up lol) im so addicted to this game its unreal, and it has pushed the boundasries of these games to a whole new level


----------



## Brazo

Jim W said:


> Best.Kill.Ever.
> 
> YouTube- MW2-AMAZING Knife Throw- Modern Warfare 2


Is it just me or was that an entire rifle throw and not just a knife!!!


----------



## LiveWire88

I tell you one thing, I have been playing this game so much my "eyes are bleeding"

Litrally I have very bloodshot eyes!! my misses is trying to stop me from playing but I aint having any of it.. ready for a HQ marathon soon!!


----------



## Eddy

This game just keeps getting better, spent the last few days doing the special ops with a mate on veteran, just mind blowing.


TOO MUCH FUN


----------



## Deano

i've unlocked hardcore and its much much better. radar jammer and a silenced 50 cal sniper rifle are perfect for sneaky gits like me.


----------



## mouthyman

just be sent this by a mate, another crazy emo kid, apparantly mad because he accidently deleted his save game after 17 hours, he definetly has something wrong with him :doublesho

*NSFW does have some swearing


----------



## Lloyd71

I thought he was just mad because he ended up not enjoying it after 17 hours? (EDIT: Apparently not, I didn't see that bit before)

He needs to get a life really, I've been known to lose my temper with the online at times but nothing like that. I think he needs actual psychological help.


----------



## Eddy

guys is it me or do kills via your helicoper and sentry guns etc not count?

I got my 5 kills, got the sentry gun and set it up perfectly which got about 4-5 kills. It didn't give me a helicopter, so I grenaded a HQ and got the 2 more kills and went a hid for a minute while my heli kicked some A$$. I ended up getting 30 odd kills in that game but my highest streak is still 7!??!

And how come it didn't give me a helicopter after my sentry gun killed all those people? I like how they seem to of made it harder but if these sorts of kills don't count than its gonna be damn hard to get a 20 kill perk or something.


----------



## mouthyman

Eddy said:


> guys is it me or do kills via your helicoper and sentry guns etc not count?
> 
> I got my 5 kills, got the sentry gun and set it up perfectly which got about 4-5 kills. It didn't give me a helicopter, so I grenaded a HQ and got the 2 more kills and went a hid for a minute while my heli kicked some A$$. I ended up getting 30 odd kills in that game but my highest streak is still 7!??!
> 
> And how come it didn't give me a helicopter after my sentry gun killed all those people? I like how they seem to of made it harder but if these sorts of kills don't count than its gonna be damn hard to get a 20 kill perk or something.


I wondered this, I think that it does count kills but unsure about adding them onto a killstreak, Im sure i beat my current killstreak using a helicopter and harrier


----------



## farz020589

this might seem like a daft question i have completed the game on medium diffuculty and want to do it on hardened how do i change the dificullty level. if i go to start new game it says i will lose all my progress so far. and also what is the museum mission all about.


----------



## mouthyman

farz020589 said:


> this might seem like a daft question i have completed the game on medium diffuculty and want to do it on hardened how do i change the dificullty level. if i go to start new game it says i will lose all my progress so far. and also what is the museum mission all about.


the museum mission is not a real mission, its just a bonus level that you can explore, it has little displays of every level and all of the weapons/vehicles
try pressing the red bell on the desk


----------



## Leemack

Eddy said:


> guys is it me or do kills via your helicoper and sentry guns etc not count?
> 
> I got my 5 kills, got the sentry gun and set it up perfectly which got about 4-5 kills. It didn't give me a helicopter, so I grenaded a HQ and got the 2 more kills and went a hid for a minute while my heli kicked some A$$. I ended up getting 30 odd kills in that game but my highest streak is still 7!??!
> 
> And how come it didn't give me a helicopter after my sentry gun killed all those people? I like how they seem to of made it harder but if these sorts of kills don't count than its gonna be damn hard to get a 20 kill perk or something.


Kills from care packages dont count towards a streak.

Also You can only unlock 3 streak perks so what have you already unlocked?


----------



## farz020589

anyone know how to change the difuculty level after completing on medium? pressed the red bell and after a few attempts managed to survive them all


----------



## Eddy

I believe you need to start a new campaign then it gives you the choice after doing the assault course.


----------



## Eddy

the_knight said:


> Kills from care packages dont count towards a streak.
> 
> Also You can only unlock 3 streak perks so what have you already unlocked?


ah I see, gonna be a lot tougher getting the big streaks now.

Not sure what I have unlocked to be honest


----------



## Leemack

Eddy said:


> ah I see, gonna be a lot tougher getting the big streaks now.
> 
> Not sure what I have unlocked to be honest


lol

There are sooo many challenges which is why IMO this game is so much better than its predecessor


----------



## dal84

Yes so many more challenges to do on this game. I am loving hardcore team deathmatch. It is pretty much the only game i play.

I like that you can have 2 attachments as well. At the moment i am using red dot sight and silencer


----------



## silverback

RPD,grip and silencer "say hello to my little friend" :lol:


----------



## patbhoy

To many posts to read them all, just where is the cheapest place to buy it?


----------



## mouthyman

patbhoy said:


> To many posts to read them all, just where is the cheapest place to buy it?


sainsburys was £26 and Morrisons £25.99 on release

not sure if prices are still the same, but if they are then these will be the cheapest


----------



## mouthyman

anyone else havign trouble signing into playstation network, I havent been able to sign in for the past 2 days.

I have reset my router, and checked all settings, they seem to be fine and the internet connection is working fine. Although it keeps failing to connect to the PS network


----------



## dal84

Mine is fine matt. Only problem is the invite still but no idea when that will be fixed


----------



## Lloyd71

Sniping on Derail is amazing, I was sniping from the tall building earlier and moved away to reload when someone shot a .50 cal through the window, the noise it made was immense! I crept back to the window next to it which was frosted from being shattered, saw someone moving in the distance and saw him duck behind a barrel.

I held my breath, aimed where his head would be and when he popped up... BOOM! He was down in an instant, smashing the window in front of me in the process.


----------



## dal84

Haha i love sniping too! What game mode do you play? I always play hardcore team deathmatch.


----------



## Brazo

What does everyone think of the holographic sights?

Don't see the point myself given the red dot already exists!


----------



## dal84

I agree brazo. Red dot sight is what I always choose. I love that you can now have 2 attachments, red dot sight and silencer


----------



## mouthyman

dal23 said:


> Mine is fine matt. Only problem is the invite still but no idea when that will be fixed


k thanks, I hope i can get this sorted, I need to play :wall:

i know the invites have been having problems on and off, but i did manage to play a few decent games with beardboy


----------



## Brazo

dal23 said:


> I agree brazo. Red dot sight is what I always choose. I love that you can now have 2 attachments, red dot sight and silencer


At the expense of stopping power though is it?  A slot 2 perk?


----------



## dal84

No stopping power is perk 2. The 2 attachments is perk 1. I play hardcore all the time so stopping power is not needed as a couple of bullets kills the enemy .

I always get your invites matt but when i accept it says game is no longer valid. Hope you get back online soon as the game is immense!


----------



## robj20

I still prefer Unreal Tournament faster pace.
Its not as bad as i thought though, still seems to chuck me (lv8) in with people much higher and so they have loads of better perks.
Single player is shockingly short i feel ripped off to be honest i only got around 4 hours out of it on Regular.


----------



## mouthyman

dal23 said:


> No stopping power is perk 2. The 2 attachments is perk 1. I play hardcore all the time so stopping power is not needed as a couple of bullets kills the enemy .
> 
> I always get your invites matt but when i accept it says game is no longer valid. Hope you get back online soon as the game is immense!


i hope so to think its a router fault
i think when i played with beardboy i managed to join is lobby, and then when he was in a game I could also join the session myself.
whats your username again, I will try to join or invite you as soon as i can get on


----------



## dal84

My username is dallewis. Have you got UPNP enabled on your router? I think that has to be enabled for online play.


----------



## mouthyman

oh ye, should have guessed from your username :lol:

i think UPnP is enabled, but im having trouble getting into the router to check, and the PS3 wont tell me since it stops at PS network on the test

weird because i have been playing online for ages and it only stopped yesterday


----------



## dal84

Do you use a cable or wireless? If cable then all settings should be done for you from router, if wireless maybe you can try putting the encryption key in again?


----------



## mouthyman

its wireless, i have tried putting all details back in and still no luck


----------



## dal84

Is it possible to plug a cable in? Just to see if it works then you know its a problem with the wireless connection/details.


----------



## mouthyman

ye may have to try that, although it would mean disabling my desktop pc :lol:

i cant believe i get this problem just as im getting into MW2 online

*Just checked all settings again, i can get online and all statuses are fine, but still wont connect to playstation network, with or without UPnP on


----------



## dal84

No one likes to be without MW2 online!!! Yeah give it a go, if it works then at least you know what the problem is. If needs be you can always buy a lead to plug the PS3 in or I can make you one up and post it.


----------



## mouthyman

only problem is with a wired connection is I only have one wired connection into my room for my desktop PC


----------



## Brazo

dal23 said:


> No stopping power is perk 2. The 2 attachments is perk 1. I play hardcore all the time so stopping power is not needed as a couple of bullets kills the enemy .
> 
> I always get your invites matt but when i accept it says game is no longer valid. Hope you get back online soon as the game is immense!


Excellent news ta!


----------



## mouthyman

Im finally back on 
got annoyed and unplugged the router then plugged it all back in and it now works

guess i will be on now after Top Gear


----------



## dal84

Good stuff! Once the invites are working we should get a private game going for the DW community!


----------



## mouthyman

dal23 said:


> Good stuff! Once the invites are working we should get a private game going for the DW community!


ye definetly, will you be online later?


----------



## dal84

I'm online now :lol: I will be on all night


----------



## mouthyman

dal23 said:


> I'm online now :lol: I will be on all night


great, will have to see if we have any luck with invites then later:thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

BENJY said:


> Bloody hell that is one lucky shot:doublesho
> 
> One question how is he getting 500 points per kill? Im only getting 100max


play search & destroy, bomb planting you get 1000 for but there are rounds and no respawning...more tactical


----------



## Fordy_ST500

50 cal with thermal scope & silencer & blue tiger camo 
or m4a1 with acog & silencer & red tiger camo 

im a domination man myself, or FFA 
cg bronson > il teach you a thing or two if you want


----------



## karl_liverpool

my weapons are the scar h with holo sight and silencer attatchment. and scrambler perk
mg42 with holo scope and side arms i go for the machine pistol i think its the p2000

nd gotta love the sticky nades they are great


----------



## BENJY

Yeah im getting quite into free for all myself. But whats the score with domination?


----------



## karl_liverpool

BENJY said:


> Yeah im getting quite into free for all myself. But whats the score with domination?


domination is hold all flags as long as possible.
i prefer ground war for how hectic it gets. the ability to spawn where you die is a very nice touch too


----------



## buckas

finally completed single player, superb game - why does it say 51.4% completion on single mission?

need to do special ops mode now


----------



## KingEdward

buckas said:


> finally completed single player, superb game - why does it say 51.4% completion on single mission?
> 
> need to do special ops mode now


i think you need to complete it on the other difficulty levels to increase the %


----------



## Eddy

KingEdward said:


> i think you need to complete it on the other difficulty levels to increase the %


Correct :thumb:

Bit off topic but I am now level twenty something and I have not once been killed by a claymore yet!!! in cod 4 half of my deaths were probably from claymore's.


----------



## Leemack

^^

I think it's because they are not as powerful and you only get one when its unlocked.

Ive planted 30 odd and only got 1 kill now with Cod4 and the bettys in 5 i got loads


----------



## Fordy_ST500

the claymore's are alot more visible & much much bigger than the ones on cod4 its probably only if your blind you get killed by one..."ive not been killed by one either, im level 40"


----------



## John74

Eddy said:


> Correct :thumb:
> 
> Bit off topic but I am now level twenty something and I have not once been killed by a claymore yet!!! in cod 4 half of my deaths were probably from claymore's.


Playing free for all i have claymores in most of my classes and get 3 or 4 kills a game with them if i stay alive long enough but strangely i don't fall victim to them that often though.


----------



## LiveWire88

Im trying to have a night off MW2 tonight, its proving quite difficult!! 

Sad I know....


----------



## EastUpperGooner

LiveWire88 said:


> Im trying to have a night off WAW2 tonight, its proving quite difficult!!
> 
> Sad I know....


Not out for another year I would have thought? lol


----------



## LiveWire88

EastUpperGooner said:


> Not out for another year I would have thought? lol


To tell the truth I have made this mistake calling it WAW2 far to many times in the last week!!! I have no excuse :wall:


----------



## mouthyman

the_knight said:


> ^^
> 
> I think it's because they are not as powerful and you only get one when its unlocked.
> 
> Ive planted 30 odd and only got 1 kill now with Cod4 and the bettys in 5 i got loads


I havent even come across any claymores yet on multiplayer :lol:


----------



## Leemack

I hope there's not going to be a WAW2


----------



## mouthyman

just seen that Russia isnt to happy with a certain level :lol:

and as a result have now banned MW2 in Russia and have recalled all copies


----------



## Leemack

Whoops


----------



## Miglior

I know which one that would be? The one in the airport? It is pretty shocking


----------



## John-R-

Ok a few things I've noticed;

Why do you only seem to get about 5/6 maps in FFA mode???

Good things so far;
Throwing knifes
Silenced Sniper Rifles :thumb:

Bad things;

Only 1 Claymore 
Way too many camping spots on some maps 

John


----------



## tubbs

JPC said:


> I know which one that would be? The one in the airport? It is pretty shocking


not noticed whats the crack?


----------



## pooma

In the airport you just walk in and start spraying bullets into the civilian crowd. Some may find it disturbing, I personally saw it for what it was, pretendy bullets being shot at pretendy people on my telly.


----------



## tubbs

ah so the airport is in russia then? okay i only play online so not seen any levels in the single player game.


----------



## mba

John-R- said:


> Ok a few things I've noticed;
> 
> Why do you only seem to get about 5/6 maps in FFA mode???
> 
> Good things so far;
> Throwing knifes
> *Silenced Sniper Rifles *:thumb:
> 
> Bad things;
> 
> Only 1 Claymore
> *Way too many camping spots on some maps*
> 
> John


And if they have silenced rifles you cannot find the little feckers :lol:


----------



## silverback

here are some of my complaints (some already covered) 

1,i have no problem with someone using a sniper rifle sitting in the same place as thats what snipers do.but some **** laying down in a corridoor with an "RPD" waiting for any sign of movement pisses me off.

2,1 claymore ? 

3,Americans who have the drop on you as there connection is getting priority.

4,did we really need that many challenges ?

5,the majority of the maps are bloody massive.if you have a camping team you can be wandering around for a while and get taken out from nowhere,again and again,so what happens then ? well your team camps,no one moves and no one gets shot lol.

6,people still noob tubing from one end of the map as soon as you start up and wiping out the team.

7,the javelin :lol:


----------



## BENJY

John-R- said:


> Ok a few things I've noticed;
> 
> *Why do you only seem to get about 5/6 maps in FFA mode???*
> 
> Good things so far;
> Throwing knifes
> Silenced Sniper Rifles :thumb:
> 
> Bad things;
> 
> Only 1 Claymore
> Way too many camping spots on some maps
> 
> John


I think this has something to do with the numbers involved for example if there was ten per team on rust it would be pointless as the map is too small you would be walking over people etc.


----------



## sanchez

BENJY said:


> I think this has something to do with the numbers involved for example if there was ten per team on rust it would be pointless as the map is too small you would be walking over people etc.


But thats what i liked about mw1, I think it was called shipment, It was tiny and when you had massive teams it was carnage but great fun!!


----------



## Leemack

I still can't believe how many challenges ther eis


----------



## Eddy

Shipment is jsut about the most fun you can have on cod4. Just insane, and if you manage to get a heli then you are in for one hell of a big score!!!

But yeah I am loving MW2, I love the fact there is soo many challenges and the amount of stuff you can unlock. 

The campers are as bad as ever but that was to be expected, just let them be boring and don't keep going back to them. 

I am finding it much harder to get decent streak in this game, in cod4 I would get an airstirke probably every other game and they would lead to a heli probably most times. In MW2 I occasionally get a sentry gun but have only had 1 heli so far which is pretty shocking.

But all in all I LOVE this game and neither fifa or forza (which are both amazing) have not been in my xbox once since I bought MW2. And I never thought that would happen.


----------



## John74

Kill streaks are easy to get going then again i mainly play FFA and everyone you see is a target, best so far is 22.


----------



## Deano

loving the 3rd person team tactical. especially on capture the flag on favela.


----------



## mouthyman

i just played a game with only me and 1 other guy against 8 people, and we only lost by 200 points at the last minute.

i still managed to get the highest kills and beat the highest enemy kill by 14 :lol:


----------



## Dan_V6

im just totally getting my ass whooped! I think my best kill streak is 6.... The other team always manages to see and shoot me straight away, some how they even manage to draw their weapon faster and no matter how many times i shoot them they dont drop!! end of rant...


----------



## John-R-

silverback said:


> here are some of my complaints (some already covered)
> 
> 1,*i have no problem with someone using a sniper rifle sitting in the same place as thats what snipers do.but some **** laying down in a corridoor with an "RPD" waiting for any sign of movement pisses me off.*
> 2,1 claymore ?
> 
> 3,Americans who have the drop on you as there connection is getting priority.
> 
> 4,did we really need that many challenges ?
> 
> 5,the majority of the maps are bloody massive.if you have a camping team you can be wandering around for a while and get taken out from nowhere,again and again,so what happens then ? well your team camps,no one moves and no one gets shot lol.
> 
> 6,people still noob tubing from one end of the map as soon as you start up and wiping out the team.
> 
> 7,the javelin :lol:


Exactly my point, a silenced LMG :wall: hiding in a dark corner PITA.


----------



## Elliott19864

I am going to buy it this weekend. But is it me or has the price shot up!?

Asda is now £44??


----------



## mouthyman

the cheaper prices are only usually at release, so most places should now be up to that sort of price


----------



## Elliott19864

Ahh well, Argos has a few in so that's how my weekends going to be spent. Sitting in front of my new TV playing this


----------



## buckas

CupraElliott said:


> I am going to buy it this weekend. But is it me or has the price shot up!?
> 
> Asda is now £44??


still £32 @ amazon Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (Xbox 360): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games :thumb:


----------



## theshrew

Feck me this game is hard. Im getting splashed all over the show lol 

Getting a bit better now tho but im far far worse than i was at World at War

Having said that i love it


----------



## dal84

I finally complete my M4 gun challenge of 1000 kills! Do we really need the gun challenges to be this long though? it took forever!!!!


----------



## Kev_mk3

anyone play it on the pc?


----------



## LiveWire88

Not played for 2 days, just played for an hour and had to give up..:wall:

Getting raped on every game I play...dont even seem to get a chance to see the enemy before im shot dead!!! I think it is a case of so many people (mainly kids I reckon) playing the game every day since release...so for someone like me who plays it a few hours a night at the most, I aint got a chance anymore 

I will try and blame it on lag but I think I will have to accept I aint as good as the rest!! gonna stick to special opps for a bit.


----------



## dal84

I have games like that as well mate. Sometimes i can be killed 5-6 times without killing anyone and not even seeing anyone, really annoys me!


----------



## Brazo

LiveWire88 said:


> Not played for 2 days, just played for an hour and had to give up..:wall:
> 
> Getting raped on every game I play...dont even seem to get a chance to see the enemy before im shot dead!!! I think it is a case of so many people (mainly kids I reckon) playing the game every day since release...so for someone like me who plays it a few hours a night at the most, I aint got a chance anymore
> 
> I will try and blame it on lag but I think I will have to accept I aint as good as the rest!! gonna stick to special opps for a bit.


Some tips from someone who was(is) in the same boat!

Yes theres people out there with much faster reflexes than you/me! If your going head to head with a fat american kid high on e numbers and caffeine your going to lose every time!

Bet bet is to keep to the edges and spend a lot of time, crouched or prone. When turning corners walk slowly looking down your sites so if someone does appear you already have them lined up and its just a quick squeeze of the trigger and they are down.

Don't 'run and gun', don't rush out into the open but play a sneaky much more tactical game. All those places you got gunned down? Well try and think of where people will be walking past and hide out waiting. Some people may call it camping but tbh the alternative is to run out in the open (see above)

Only shoot when you know someone will go down! Every shot you fire, you will show on the enemys radar, they will come looking! So every time you shoot someone, be aware that your about to be hunted down - this can even be used to your advantage!

If you have shot a few people in the same place you will appear on their kill cam and they will come looking for you - MOVE!

When you do get shot watch the KILL cam! Its tempting to skip it but you will learn from your deaths by watching how you were killed!

If your getting shot at, move to a safe place and don't try and engage them -they have already reduced your health and will quickly kill you.

An assault rifle equipped with stopping power and red dot sight is as good as it gets really, deadly accurate even at long range and very powerful, equipped with slight of hand and your good to go!


----------



## 306chris

Just got a gold membership tonight and I cant belive how much fun xbox live is. I've only got to level 6 but like a lot of people on here I keep getting killed a lot and very quickly but I am leanring. Hope to see some of you on there my id is VWG 609Y if anybody wants to play.


----------



## Kev_mk3

ive put my copy on ebay as im bored already  (this is why i dont buy games often)


----------



## Elliott19864

I got it today and completed it in 6 or so hours. The gameplay was amazing, storyline great and the graphics were amazing.

A few things let it down though, especially how nearly every weapon sounds the same!

I am going to go get my **** kicked online now


----------



## Kev_mk3

Kev_mk3 said:


> ive put my copy on ebay as im bored already  (this is why i dont buy games often)


well i would but you cant as its via strem and your cant give your account details out


----------



## Elliott19864

I had a go online and it wasn't that bad, came 2nd in my second game with 14 kills and a few 3rd's. I see what you mean about being laggy, you just can't seem to fire as quick as them.


----------



## Leemack

Prestiged !


----------



## Fordy_ST500

im lvl 56 
should be soo much higher but i just havent got the time 
did bash it for 9hours tho yesterday, relaxing sunday playing cod in bed..that is the life i wish to live!


----------



## Leemack

I just got to prestige 1 rank 24

Prestige 2 by Saturday lol

Got 2 days at home this week sorting internet orders so should be able to squeeze in some COD action.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

im actually thinking of calling in sick for the rest of the week, i need to gain levels fast... roll on saturday and sunday atleast for some serious bashing 

the knight: whats you tag?


----------



## the_prophet

Fordy_ST500 said:


> im lvl 56
> should be soo much higher but i just havent got the time
> did bash it for 9hours tho yesterday, relaxing sunday playing cod in bed..that is the life i wish to live!


sounds similar to my saturday, up at 9, basically didnt move from the sofa until about 6.30 when i switched off the xbox :lol:

only toilet trips and fridge trips were allowed. house to myself helped.

i felt such a geek afterwards mind...


----------



## BENJY

So what happens when you prestige? Anything special?


----------



## LiveWire88

BENJY said:


> So what happens when you prestige? Anything special?


No, a new badge and you loose all the weapons/perks you have built up!! :wall:

I think I will just stick at level 70.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

thats boring, it resets and makes it more of a challenge to get back up, if you stick at 70 and you complete all the challenges, its just gona be boring for you to just play normally...i mean it would be for me, i like going into a game with a goal in mind


----------



## mouthyman

so do you get to chose if you go prestige or not?


----------



## BENJY

So at what level do you prestige?


----------



## Davemm

level 70 you can prestige.


----------



## mouthyman

BENJY said:


> So at what level do you prestige?


level 70


----------



## John74

Had the perfect 30-0 Free For All game today on my Mr Calor Gas account ( yes i have 2, long story ) now i must get round to unlocking that nuke ready for next time i go on a mega kill streak.


----------



## LiveWire88

John74 said:


> Had the perfect 30-0 Free For All game today on my Mr Calor Gas account ( yes i have 2, long story ) now i must get round to unlocking that nuke ready for next time i go on a mega kill streak.


Were you camping?


----------



## Jack

The Nuke is rubbish. I used it and all it does is end the game with you (free-for-all) or your team winning.


----------



## Phil H

just completed the game on regular tonight, awesome game! want to try and do it on veteran lol!


----------



## mouthyman

Jack said:


> The Nuke is rubbish. I used it and all it does is end the game with you (free-for-all) or your team winning.


does it kill all enemy team and add that to your kills?


----------



## Fordy_ST500

mouthyman said:


> does it kill all enemy team and add that to your kills?


yes, ive had 2 up to now, theyre amazing


----------



## John74

LiveWire88 said:


> Were you camping?


Carn't do much of that on rust lol.


----------



## sanchez

I think Rust has to be one of the best levels..reminds me of shipment


----------



## Planet Admin

Got it today. 
I played it when it first came out around my mates house. He was having problems with his Playstation 3 online.
I was going to buy it at game but £45 was to dear. I got mine off of Amazon for £32.
Which is quite a big price drop:thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88

John74 said:


> Carn't do much of that on rust lol.


All I can say is well done for the perfect score on Rust!! :thumb:


----------



## sanchez

There is one camping spot on Rust....


----------



## No_Fear

good game,but the multi sucks.


----------



## [email protected]

Im on now!! Anybody fancy a blast on MPlayer?

presty10


----------



## wedgie

autobrite-direct said:


> Im on now!! Anybody fancy a blast on MPlayer?
> 
> presty10


Mark are you on xbox or ps3??


----------



## Leemack

Im now rank 67 prestige 1.

Should be prestige 2 tomorrow :thumb:

TDM rules


----------



## LiveWire88

the_knight said:


> Im now rank 67 prestige 1.
> 
> Should be prestige 2 tomorrow :thumb:
> 
> TDM rules


Do you have a job?? :thumb:

(not playing this game that is) :lol:


----------



## Phil H

autobrite-direct said:


> Im on now!! Anybody fancy a blast on MPlayer?
> 
> presty10


will add you tonight, might be on later if you are

maximusvr46


----------



## Leemack

LiveWire88 said:


> Do you have a job?? :thumb:
> 
> (not playing this game that is) :lol:


Lol yes

work for myself but got someone in for me this week as i have had some pins removed from my leg so cod is being hammered till i can work again


----------



## Fordy_ST500

the_knight said:


> Im now rank 67 prestige 1.
> 
> Should be prestige 2 tomorrow :thumb:
> 
> TDM rules


first week in january im booking off, i need to keep up with that! 
how many kills have you got?


----------



## Edward101

jeez how many hours you clocked up already lol, I thought I was doing pretty well as im already at level 50, my K/D ratio is 1.70 though which is pretty good :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

im onto 1day 14 hours  lvl 60 now


----------



## Leemack

Im now Prestige 2 rank 43

Should prestige 3 tomorrow :thumb:

Ive got 10,000 kills and 5000 Deaths (there or there abouts)


----------



## sanchez

That's actually a bit sad


----------



## Leemack

sanchez said:


> That's actually a bit sad


Sits here not giving a crap.

Some people say its sad detailing a car but do you care???


----------



## Leemack

Im laid up and bored out of my brain and certainly aint watching daytime tv or reading.

If i sit here on DW, i get ideas and spend money so the only other alternative is COD :thumb:


----------



## sanchez

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## John74

For those that play free for all like myself you will be glad to know more maps have been added to the playlist, just had a match on wasteland which was good as i got to use the sniper how it should be used.


----------



## Eddy

No_Fear said:


> good game,but the multi sucks.


In my opinion its the greatest online game I have ever played, would you mind saying what you don't like about the online?


----------



## sanchez

That was a good few games tonight, I had to turn it off as SWMBO came downstairs!!!


----------



## EastUpperGooner

http://www.se7ensins.com/forums/modern-warfare-2-discussion/156444-callsigns-and-get-them.html

For anyone interested in the callsigns and how to get them.


----------



## dogs_basket

Eddy said:


> In my opinion its the greatest online game I have ever played, would you mind saying what you don't like about the online?


I wouldn't say that it sucks at all but I'm not bowled over because: 
I always thought that the samll maps on COD4 really made it. They're too large on MW2. 
Number of airstrikes\ choppers etc
Lack of hardcore games (although HQ now added)
Feels a bit 'arcady'. Kind of a cross between Farcry2 and Battlefield. Increased perks are good but things like P90 akimbo?!

On a plus side atleast they've nullified the advantage of modded controllers with secondary weapons system.


----------



## Leemack

Don't care who thinks im sad but just hit prestige 3 :thumb:

Going shopping in brum today and tomorrow so no xbox for a while now lol


----------



## Eddy

the_knight said:


> Don't care who thinks im sad but just hit prestige 3 :thumb:


thats insane mate, how do you find the time!?!? or did you get it before everyone else??

Also what do you et when you prestige, I'm sure they said there are some cool benefits to prestige-ing


----------



## Leemack

Eddy said:


> thats insane mate, how do you find the time!?!? or did you get it before everyone else??
> 
> Also what do you et when you prestige, I'm sure they said there are some cool benefits to prestige-ing


I've been laid up mate after a small op so ive had lots of time on my hands 

When you prestige you open up more challenges and thats pretty much it apart from the emblems and call signs.


----------



## Eddy

lucky man with the operation timing :lol:

ah ok thats cool. you on 360?


----------



## sanchez

Has there been more maps added or is it just me???


----------



## John74

All the maps are on the free for all playlist now rather than just the seven we had at the start if thats what you mean, Overall number of maps has not changed.


----------



## sanchez

There's a few maps that i've never played before then...Which i find strange.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

You've probably played rust by now, that wasn't an online multiplayer map in the first week.


----------



## sanchez

I played played rust, but there was a map called "rundown" and there was another one that i never played


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Played at rundown loads aswell, you play it alot in search and destroy anyway.


----------



## sanchez

I mainly play headquarters or TDM


----------



## John-R-

John74 said:


> All the maps are on the free for all playlist now rather than just the seven we had at the start if thats what you mean, Overall number of maps has not changed.


Quailty thats what I wanted to hear :thumb:  some MEGA maps for sniping action now 

John


----------



## Fordy_ST500

im going to go home on my lunch and try and get to 69 before i have to return, got my fall camo for the famas, m16a4 and the m14a1 now


----------



## Phil H

anyone else pushed the red button on the information desk in the museum level...lol


----------



## WopaDoBop

Have you checked the top of the leader boards recently?

One guy i was had about ~500 kill streak, another had a KD ratio of 92.0

92 kills for every death!

I'm lucky if i get 1 kill per death!


----------



## Eddy

WopaDoBop said:


> Have you checked the top of the leader boards recently?
> 
> One guy i was had about ~500 kill streak, another had a KD ratio of 92.0
> 
> 92 kills for every death!
> 
> I'm lucky if i get 1 kill per death!


500kill streak?!?!

surely thats impossible by the time restrictions, unless it wall all his friends and they kept running at him and purposely getting killed constantly, even so that a kill every couple of seconds!!


----------



## EastUpperGooner

It is a hack, the top person in the world is also the bottom person.


----------



## sanchez

Or there probably ranking up, the cheaters way to prestige!


----------



## KingEdward

they're boosters. if i remember right their GT starts Le2


----------



## *MAGIC*

Brazo said:


> Yes theres people out there with much faster reflexes than you/me! If your going head to head with a fat american kid high on e numbers and caffeine your going to lose every time!


PMSL :lol: But aint it the truth :lol:


----------



## Leemack

The ones at the top are boosters.

My son boosted with them on COD 4 and they play for like 9-10 hours per day and kill boost so the scores dont reflect ability on the game.

If you see BM Black Magic, he was prestige 10 in 4 days and i had him on my friends list for ages.

He is number 1 in the world for wins (Or was) - When i played with him Legit he wasn't great.


----------



## mouthyman

what does boosting mean? :lol:


----------



## buckas

WopaDoBop said:


>


like that :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

These massive kill streaks are cheated. Folk go into cage matches then agree to pwn only one person and they cant kill back. Thats how its done but seems kinda sad to me.......


----------



## Fordy_ST500

il be on tonight for a while, gonna prestige tonight...
cG BronsoN
i also give lessons on how to play as good as me  lol


----------



## Awol

I love this, PS3 man, awol555 if anyone feels like adding!

I seem to swing from great moments to being totally rubbish! I can play one game sniping and get great kill streak, then same map and get destroyed!

a lot of time I run and gun a bit lol, but I enjoy myself so ah well!


----------



## rockape

Awol said:


> I love this, PS3 man, awol555 if anyone feels like adding!
> 
> I seem to swing from great moments to being totally rubbish! I can play one game sniping and get great kill streak, then same map and get destroyed!
> 
> a lot of time I run and gun a bit lol, but I enjoy myself so ah well!


goes the same for me to


----------



## EastUpperGooner

My friends list is full but i can delete somebody, i'll add one person from here tonight and then you can add as many dw'ers as possible then we can do a ground war.

PS3 id is afc1988.


----------



## Eddy

Can I ask anyone that has used the EMP killstreak yet how it helps? I mean its a 15 kil streak so it should be damn good but I can't see how having the enemy electronics off helps apart from no radar or red dot sight?

Also does anyone else find the AC130 not that great considering how hard it is to get? I mean you should get minimum of 7-8 kills but I find it slow and you really have to predict where people are running and fire a few seconds before hand, whereas the gunship heli which I think is only an 11 killstreak or something is damn leathal, gets minimum 10 kills every single time. Maybe its just me.

One last thing, can I have some gamertags to add for people who play this game the majority of the time, I know there is a gamertag thread but I just want people who play this game so I can have more party games as I'm normally alone or with just one friend. I already have Moglet and Russkwil.


----------



## mouthyman

Eddy said:


> Can I ask anyone that has used the EMP killstreak yet how it helps? I mean its a 15 kil streak so it should be damn good but I can't see how having the enemy electronics off helps apart from no radar or red dot sight?
> 
> Also does anyone else find the AC130 not that great considering how hard it is to get? I mean you should get minimum of 7-8 kills but I find it slow and you really have to predict where people are running and fire a few seconds before hand, whereas the gunship heli which I think is only an 11 killstreak or something is damn leathal, gets minimum 10 kills every single time. Maybe its just me.
> 
> One last thing, can I have some gamertags to add for people who play this game the majority of the time, I know there is a gamertag thread but I just want people who play this game so I can have more party games as I'm normally alone or with just one friend. I already have Moglet and Russkwil.


EMP can be useful, I have used it before when alot of the enemy are using holgraphic sights, and it means they are then less accurate, also any enemy care packages that are called will not drop and planes/helicopters should crash.

I dont really like the AC130 because it is very slow to reload between shots, helicopter is much more useful

and finally you can add me if you like, my tag is mouthymatt


----------



## BENJY

Eddy said:


> Can I ask anyone that has used the EMP killstreak yet how it helps? I mean its a 15 kil streak so it should be damn good but I can't see how having the enemy electronics off helps apart from no radar or red dot sight?
> 
> Also does anyone else find the AC130 not that great considering how hard it is to get? I mean you should get minimum of 7-8 kills but I find it slow and you really have to predict where people are running and fire a few seconds before hand, whereas the gunship heli which I think is only an 11 killstreak or something is damn leathal, gets minimum 10 kills every single time. Maybe its just me.
> 
> One last thing, can I have some gamertags to add for people who play this game the majority of the time, I know there is a gamertag thread but I just want people who play this game so I can have more party games as I'm normally alone or with just one friend. I already have Moglet and Russkwil.


If your on PS3 im on almost every night St7ckz:thumb:


----------



## sanchez

I'm on it most nights - ranchopancho


----------



## Awol

I have only had ac130 once, and it is slow on the big guns but didnt thkn it was too bad on the big machine gun? i dont mean to insult but want to check you know you can change what your firing like on the cod4 mission?

also emp I find annoying when used against me, loose your map and lose your sight if on red dot/holographic?

its not a massive kill streak thing, but fairly useful tool?


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Ac130 is brilliant in a ground war, so many targets. lol


----------



## Fordy_ST500

EastUpperGooner said:


> Ac130 is brilliant in a ground war, so many targets. lol


id rather use the chopper gunner, quicker and many more kills


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Fordy_ST500 said:


> id rather use the chopper gunner, quicker and many more kills


yh, but you really want that on a hardcore game as you can just flash them with a couple of bullets, where as on normal you have to focus on them for a bit.

HC HQ is perfect.


----------



## Eddy

mouthyman said:


> you can add me if you like, my tag is mouthymatt


I tried and it said mouthymatt does not exist, is any of it uppercase?



sanchez said:


> I'm on it most nights - ranchopancho


Added:wave:


----------



## mouthyman

Eddy said:


> I tried and it said mouthymatt does not exist, is any of it uppercase?


are you on PS3 or 360?


----------



## Eddy

360 mate


----------



## sanchez

im ps3


----------



## Black-Cat

I went online last night for the first time...

I thought I'd do pretty well but good grief, I got shot to sh!t virtually all the time!  Bl00dy snipers!

Feel free to add me GK-24, I solomley swear to practise and improve :lol:

PS3 just in case you were wondering!


----------



## Eddy

sanchez said:


> im ps3


Then I have added a complete stranger :lol:

Ok I need some poeples gamertags please who play this game..

Oh and does the EMP last the rest of the game or only a minute or so, I just can't imagine many people chosing it over an AC130.


----------



## mouthyman

ah thats why then :lol: im ps3

the EMP lasts for a few minutes i think, its not the whole game, its around the same length as the UAV


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Eddy said:


> Then I have added a complete stranger :lol:
> 
> *Ok I need some poeples gamertags please who play this game..*
> 
> Oh and does the EMP last the rest of the game or only a minute or so, I just can't imagine many people chosing it over an AC130.


cG BronsoN

the emp lasts longer than the UAV, its a really good tool imo but i still dont use it in my killstreaks, i use... Care Package, Chopper Gunner & Tactical Nuke


----------



## John-R-

the_knight said:


> The ones at the top are boosters.
> 
> My son boosted with them on COD 4 and they play for like 9-10 hours per day and kill boost so the scores dont reflect ability on the game.
> 
> If you see BM Black Magic, he was prestige 10 in 4 days and i had him on my friends list for ages.
> 
> He is number 1 in the world for wins (Or was) - When i played with him Legit he wasn't great.


Yup cheaters 
I got into a lobby on COD4 a while back with a guy Crooked Lung, he was supposedly top 10 in the world, owned him totally and I wouldn't consider myself particulary good 

John


----------



## Fordy_ST500

has anyone done the javelin glitch...you can get banned for doing it now as infinity ward are not happy... i tried it out before and got 64 kills and 30 deaths  when you die the javelin explodes and kills people who are close enough to you.... search it on youtube


----------



## mouthyman

anyone played multiplayer on special ops, its great.

me and a mate tired it out last night and managed to get through Alpha, Bravo and Charlie getting 3 stars on every mission, and we plan to get Delta tonight


----------



## John74

Have to agree the special ops mode is good, just need to find players to team up with. Anyone on the 360 that would like to do the special ops mode over the weekend or during weekdays drop me a friends request ( John74 ) i have just had good clear out of my friendslist so plenty of spaces to fill now.


----------



## remal

bloody enhoying this but don't get much time to play with the family but up to rank 36 at the mo. 360 tag is knockedremal :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Im just about to hit 37 but im struggling with a 0.9 K/D Ratio. On WAW i was always around 1.3 with a round 1500 kills more than deaths. Ive played quite abit but last night still went on a map i hadnt seen! It was like a mine with pipes and conveyer belts and there was blowing dust obscuring your view. Great map but it was kill die kill die die die die alot :lol:
Im putting it down to the fact im playing it on the ps3 whereas ive always played on 360. Its the pad i find tricky as the sticks are way slacker than the 360 pad. Also the fact that the fire aim & both grenade bottons are opposite to the 360. Ive tried putting them the same but it doesnt feell right on the ps3 pad. Im loveing TAR 21 and the other day i picked up a W2000 sniper rifle blinged up with Thermal & Silencer which was awesome!
Loving the game all the same mind!:thumb:


----------



## John74

Throwing knife action anyone :doublesho got some nice kills myself but nothing like these


----------



## GIZTO29

Hes not too shabby is he! I think i'll stick to my guns :lol:


----------



## Black-Cat

Is there a DW team, clan or whatever you want to call it on PS3 :speechles

Just curious as there seems to be a lot of people from here playing MW2, could be interesting to find out how we perform against say other forums! 

Apologies if this has already been asked but 75 or so pages is a lot to go through to find an answer!


----------



## LiveWire88

MW2 online is no longer much fun to play due to so many people running round using the Javilin missile glitch!! I hope IW patch this soon.

I was also playing a game last night and came across 2 players in the corner of the map both on opposite teams, one was using a tactical insertion letting the other guy knife him over and over again till he had a 25 kill streak then out came the NUKE... pi**ed me right off.

Just going to stick to special ops till a patch is released.


----------



## rtjc

LiveWire88 said:


> I was also playing a game last night and came across 2 players in the corner of the map both on opposite teams, one was using a tactical insertion letting the other guy knife him over and over again till he had a 25 kill streak then out came the NUKE... pi**ed me right off.


Yep, saw this last night myself..... first time ive seen cheaters personally. Really ruined it for everybody


----------



## impster

Someone asked for a DW clan for PS3.

Is there already one for Xbox360 then?

How do these clans work? How do you join?

Cheers


----------



## LiveWire88

You dont need to join, just set your clan tag to DW and add as many DW members as you can, there you have it a DW clan :thumb:


----------



## impster

is there one already?


----------



## GIZTO29

I have to say im yet to see anyone cheating but theyre pr***s is all i can say. Modded controllers and all that just make me laugh. I mean why would you bother playing when youre cheating like that? Wheres the satisfaction?


----------



## dal84

Are there hidden challenges on MW2? Just now i nicked an enemy care package and it came up "challenge complete, hijack the enemy care package 10 times". I have searched through my challenges and it don't seem to be in the list?


----------



## Lloyd71

This game has been ruined by dual shotguns lately. It's a real shame as without them it would be great.


----------



## golf548

So what's everybody's favourite maps then....for me it has to be Afghan....and Favela's...

:wave::wave:


----------



## Leemack

I like Favela but my fave has to be high rise as its a bit like Dome on WAW so it's a killfest lol


----------



## Fordy_ST500

scrapyard is my favourite 
with the m16a4 and stopping power


----------



## GIZTO29

At 1st i was dissapointed with the maps but love them all now. One that cropped up after over a week of playing the other day was RUST. Its class! Very compact and a pure kill fest!:thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

GIZTO29 said:


> At 1st i was dissapointed with the maps but love them all now. One that cropped up after over a week of playing the other day was RUST. Its class! Very compact and a pure kill fest!:thumb:


rust can be annoying when people climb up the ladders and camp at the top of the map


----------



## Doc

John74 said:


> Throwing knife action anyone :doublesho got some nice kills myself but nothing like these


Pretty cool stuff there.
I tend to play games like that, normal weapons can get boring 
Played a good one the other night, unlimited sprint with extended melee and a shield really confuses the enemy


----------



## Leemack

Got my first Nuke today :thumb:

The abuse i got was unreal calling me a cheat and all sorts of crap but it was a genuine killstreak (Yes i did camp but i was sniping which i feel is what real snipers do)


----------



## [email protected]

I think its a awsome game, ive got a RPD gun at the moment it nothing lives!!
:lol:


----------



## Leemack

autobrite-direct said:


> I think its a awsome game, ive got a RPD gun at the moment it nothing lives!!
> :lol:


The LMG's are good but not very mobile.

I think my fave is the M4A1 as its mobile, does damage and with Sleight of hand reloads are quick as :thumb:

Although the Scar with Thermal scope and scavenger is pretty cool


----------



## [email protected]

Showshine said:


> The LMG's are good but not very mobile.
> 
> I think my fave is the M4A1 as its mobile, does damage and with Sleight of hand reloads are quick as :thumb:
> 
> Although the Scar with Thermal scope and scavenger is pretty cool


Haven't tried that one yet mate.Im just murdering everybody i see. ill have to try that one mate thanks.. When ive got a good gun i tend to stick to it, it was the same in CODMW when my baby was the MP5. Wow nothing could beat that!..

Whats your username on Ps3 network BTW? Ill add you and then kick some ass!:lol:


----------



## Leemack

^^

Xbox 360 man mate :thumb:

Yeah I do the same which is why i think i stick with a couple of my faves and not really use anything else


----------



## [email protected]

Showshine said:


> Got my first Nuke today :thumb:
> 
> The abuse i got was unreal calling me a cheat and all sorts of crap but it was a genuine killstreak (Yes i did camp but i was sniping which i feel is what real snipers do)


Good point, the ones that annoy the crap out of me are the unny hoppers, they want a realistic wargame of course all soldiers jump around like zebadee


----------



## EastUpperGooner

I love the ACR and AUG Hbar, I've got over 1500 kills with each gun.

My two favourite guns, I like the intervention with thermal for hardcore games.


----------



## LiveWire88

One thing I have noticed since I bought this game, 
Im having to charge my controller about 2 times a week... I think I need to lay of the PS3 for a while!!

My favorite class is;

AUG HBAR (Blue tiger) with silencer
Striker with Grip
Flash Bangs 
Semtex
Sleight of hand Pro
Stopping power Pro
Steady aim Pro
Final Stand as death streak

Killstreak perks;

Care pakage
Chopper gunner
Nuke (yet to get one)

I cant hit a barn door with a sniper rifle  *PSN: livewire68*


----------



## mouthyman

i need to get back to playing this, I havent played MW2 for ages


----------



## GIZTO29

autobrite-direct said:


> Haven't tried that one yet mate.Im just murdering everybody i see. ill have to try that one mate thanks.. When ive got a good gun i tend to stick to it, it was the same in CODMW when my baby was the MP5. Wow nothing could beat that!..
> 
> Whats your username on Ps3 network BTW? Ill add you and then kick some ass!:lol:


Hi mate, im on ps3 and my username is as my username on here. I made a thread regarding Gaming headphones the other day but noone has replied to it. Surely some of you guys must have phones? If not i highly recommend them for COD! Ive got Turtle Beach X4 and have just got a pair of Astro A40 today. Ive only had a quick blast of the Astro but theyre great quality and the TB X4 are great aswell. You can hear every sound and can locate opponents heading towards you from nearby meaning bad news for them normally when they turn a corner.:thumb: Your K/D definetely benefits!
Thanks Phil


----------



## John-R-

Showshine said:


> Got my first Nuke today :thumb:
> 
> The abuse i got was unreal calling me a cheat and all sorts of crap but it was a genuine killstreak (Yes i did camp but i was sniping which i feel is what real snipers do)


Thats not camping :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

My Favourite Class is:
Primary: M16A4 Fall Camo + Red Dot Sight
Secondary: Akimbo Ranger
Frag Grenade
Flash Grenade
Sight of Hand Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Scrambler Pro



beats anything with 1 burst


----------



## magnumsport

M16 ftw! :d


----------



## *MAGIC*

John74 said:


> Throwing knife action anyone :doublesho got some nice kills myself but nothing like these


Thats insane :thumb:


----------



## mr kuryakin

*MAGIC* said:


> Thats insane :thumb:


thats fantastic think im gonna have to go back to playing this.i want to throw knifes looks a good laugh


----------



## Leemack

Oh well im going to have to play this now - SWMBO has gone into Birmingham shopping so time for some Cod


----------



## silverback

John-R- said:


> Thats not camping :thumb:


correct.good snipers are horrible to play against lol.camping is someone laying down in the dark/grass etc with a light machine gun looking down his sights at a door or corridor waiting for any movement


----------



## GIZTO29

silverback said:


> correct.good snipers are horrible to play against lol.camping is someone laying down in the dark/grass etc with a light machine gun looking down his sights at a door or corridor waiting for any movement


Exactly. The whole point of a sniper is to pick a vantage point and wait for a target.....hitting it is another matter though  If the other side has a good sniper its painfull! 
On a nother note though ive just decided to try the FAM and have to say i was surprised at the damage it inflicts given its low damage stat compared to the other guns. i use it with stopping power pro and have found that one 3 bullet burst is enough to kill the enemy qas long as you dont shoot his toes:lol: I think my fav other guns are the TAR 21 and AUG HBAR with Grip. Its bloody lethal! Tend to stick with Sleight of hand with it and stopping power and scramble pro.


----------



## silverback

GIZTO29 said:


> Exactly. The whole point of a sniper is to pick a vantage point and wait for a target.....hitting it is another matter though  If the other side has a good sniper its painfull!
> On a nother note though ive just decided to try the FAM and have to say i was surprised at the damage it inflicts given its low damage stat compared to the other guns. i use it with stopping power pro and have found that one 3 bullet burst is enough to kill the enemy qas long as you dont shoot his toes:lol: I think my fav other guns are the TAR 21 and AUG HBAR with Grip. Its bloody lethal! Tend to stick with Sleight of hand with it and stopping power and scramble pro.


i love the aug with grip myself but i dont use the sleight of hand as its quite quick to reload (compared to say rpd an other guns in its class) so i go with grip and FMJ :thumb: if i hit you,you die,no assists :devil:


----------



## mouthyman

my favourite gun at the moment is the Famas, does me well in every game and ive even managed to decent long shots with it using the red dot sight

have used a sniper rifle a few times and always chosen the intervention which i find good, but i dotn really like waiting around as a sniper and the low kills in comparison to if you are running around


----------



## Leemack

I play quite alot TBH and i aint too bad (Prestige 3 rank 37)

Just had 2 games and they were shockers - I got owned and couldn't find any rhythm


----------



## John-R-

silverback said:


> correct.good snipers are horrible to play against lol.camping is someone laying down in the dark/grass etc with a light machine gun looking down his sights at a door or corridor waiting for any movement


I went 30 - 4 using a sniper rifle with thermal sights and the F93 thingy as a side weapon in a FFA match  (On the big grassy map with the central tunnel)
WAS2000 - Thermal Sights
F93 Three round burst thingy + FMJ
Claymore
Stun
Scavenger Pro
Hardline Pro
Steady Aim Pro

Scavenger is great, sneak round getting campers then resupply from their deaths = loads of claymores hidden everywhere 

John


----------



## GIZTO29

silverback said:


> i love the aug with grip myself but i dont use the sleight of hand as its quite quick to reload (compared to say rpd an other guns in its class) so i go with grip and FMJ :thumb: if i hit you,you die,no assists :devil:


For some reason i have a gun which i use for certain maps and always use the AUG on scrapyard. I find with the crip if im at one end and someones up at the window 2 blips of the trigger and their mince:lol: I was on fire last night and turned round my minus K/D Ratio finally and against mid level prestige players Onwards and upwards! 
PS, i hate the bloody akimbo shotgun runners! Cant wait till i unlock them badboys:lol: Oh, and im loving my Astro's!


----------



## Brazo

Beardboy, see you got this on the egg box now! Soz I couldn't join you earlier, was in a match with a mate!


----------



## ivor

i prefer using the ninja and cold blooded perks so you get past the heart monitors it's funny how many people rely on the monitors and don't look in front of them,Have you guy done domination on rust it's a nightmare


----------



## John74

Some interesting stuff to know on here


----------



## GIZTO29

Class! You'de be doing well to kill someone in off the board with a bazooka  I seen someone shoot the hydrant up last week and just stood looking at it thinking 'how good is that'........then i got blasted in the head! lol


----------



## Leemack

I am loving the WA200 Sniper rifle with Silencer and cold blooded. 

A good sniping place, 2-3 kills then move so you can see your old spot and watch them all come after you, another 3 kills and the same again. 23 kill streak doing this today and many more to come.

I love sniping on MW2


----------



## Janitor

How the feck does a newbie get into this..? It strikes me that one has no fekkin chance whatsoever with all the tricks and sneaky stuff that people can do... it's like playing the main mission on 'Way above advanced' level

Of course its all down to experience and skill, but I can't see the 'fun' in constantly getting hammered by people who do it in their sleep

Given the heavy slope on the playing field, I'm really struggling to find the attraction


----------



## GIZTO29

Janitor said:


> How the feck does a newbie get into this..? It strikes me that one has no fekkin chance whatsoever with all the tricks and sneaky stuff that people can do... it's like playing the main mission on 'Way above advanced' level
> 
> Of course its all down to experience and skill, but I can't see the 'fun' in constantly getting hammered by people who do it in their sleep
> 
> Given the heavy slope on the playing field, I'm really struggling to find the attraction


I have to say that most people find it all ab it daunting if theyre new to it! I know a few people whove bought it and played 1 round and then just went back to Gears :lol: The matchmaking is a bit strange but atleast when youre new you get to play against like wise people till you get to around rank 10 i think. Then its to the wolves :lol:


----------



## ivor

it's worth sticking with it then you get to find all the hiding places and get the good weapons if you use the standard setups you'll get some decent kit to get by on


----------



## GIZTO29

ivor said:


> it's worth sticking with it then you get to find all the hiding places and get the good weapons if you use the standard setups you'll get some decent kit to get by on


Agreed, the thing with any game like this is you need to know the maps to get anywhere. On certain maps its certain death if you run out in the open which is quite common for a newbie:lol: Say goodbye to ya heed!


----------



## Deano

anyone noticed a glitch everyones taking advantage of tonight? seem to be using grenade launchers with endless rounds and rapid fire. I've switched it off cos every game i join some idiots doing it.


----------



## Leemack

Crystal Finish said:


> anyone noticed a glitch everyones taking advantage of tonight? seem to be using grenade launchers with endless rounds and rapid fire. I've switched it off cos every game i join some idiots doing it.


Maybe they have scavenger on - Thats an endless supply of grenades and launchers etc etc


----------



## Black-Cat

I can't believe where the time goes when you start playing this!

When the soaps come on it's my cue to say to SWMBO "Right, I'm off upstairs for a bit shoot! I'll be down in an hour!" Next thing I know she's coming upstairs to bed as it's half ten! :doublesho

Great way to kill time though! Starting to think I'm a bit of an addict though!


----------



## John-R-

Still too many cheaters 
Got into a lobby last night, FFA game play, somebody won it with a 31-1 score, then all his mates started arguing about who was doing their nuke next 

John


----------



## Leemack

Yup there are loads of them doing it.

I find it funny though. Just put Sitrep on as perk 3 with a bit of cold blooded and silenced weapon then go seek them and spoil their kill streak :lol: They hate it.

(Sitrep detects their tactical insertion)


----------



## -ROM-

Ok so i was playing earlier on campaign mode and got so far, switched the xbox off and come back to it now and it hasn't appeared to have saved where i was. Have i done something wrong?


----------



## Janitor

Nope - happened to me too, but soon re-did the work :thumb:

I completed it in two sittings... but as you know, the online stuff - especially with some of the crap going as referred to a few posts back - leaves me going "Meh "


----------



## ivor

odst done that to me a few times also modern warfare now logs me out of xbox live when i leave online mode wtf


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Crystal Finish said:


> anyone noticed a glitch everyones taking advantage of tonight? seem to be using grenade launchers with endless rounds and rapid fire. I've switched it off cos every game i join some idiots doing it.


its not scavenger they're using, its a mod. if you are in a game where somebody is doing that, you will be infected with the "unlimited ammo virus" and it only stops after you turn your xbox off, if you start up a new game. you will infect other people with the same virus. thats why soo many people have it.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

ivor said:


> i prefer using the ninja and cold blooded perks so you get past the heart monitors it's funny how many people rely on the monitors and don't look in front of them,*Have you guy done domination on rust it's a nightmare*


not meaning to sound like a complete n00b 
but if any of you want to do a big game like this and get exp for it, give me a tinkle.. i know how to set these up and are great fun   and last as long as you want to stay in the game!


----------



## Beeste

........looking forward to the first patch that fixes this. It's bad enuf getting nailed all the time without this adding to the punishment.
Plus I hope they add an option to choose a region for hosting - other than the fecking US!


----------



## Leemack

They do need to sort some of these glitches because there are so many cheaters now it's getting annoying


----------



## John-R-

Seem to be a lot of people working as a team in FFA matches 
Found a batch recently so changed to a noob tube and promptly nailed the three of them about 3 or 4 times  how much abuse did I receive in the lobby :speechles

John


----------



## Leemack

Just had to come off again - Went into a lobby and got spawn killed 9 times in a row so i cant be arsed with it


----------



## eddie bullit

not as good as cod 4. I thinks mod2 is quite frustrating at times on line...great game as a one player but not as good as the previous cod
:wave:


----------



## GIZTO29

Theres no fluancy for me. One night im amazing, next i lose a 1 on 1 every time and its got to be down to hosting etc. Theres hardly any english speaking people in my games either, Infact they dont even sound european!


----------



## Leemack

I have 1 booking today 

But that means in ten minutes when SWMBO goes to work, I'm on Cod and prestige 4 today :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

My lass had her xmas party yesterday so i picked her up at 7 and she was mullered so i went to mac d's on the way back, got her changed, put her on the sofa and had 5 hours on cod:lol:


----------



## -ROM-

Can anyone offer me some advice. I don't know if i'm just ****, but on team deathmatch i just don't seem to be able to aim quick enough/accurately enough. 

It's like everyone else is a perfect shot and i'm spraying bullets everywhere but my target!!!


----------



## Leemack

Just takes time to get it right as there are some good players on MW2 and accuracy is a big thing for good killstreaks.

What sight do you use? I am loving red dot again following COD 5's black dot.


----------



## -ROM-

Yeah i use the red dot too, just can't seem to react quickly enough and be accurate. Even when camping and i am waiting for someone to walk through a door way for example they still shoot me first!


----------



## Deano

pick your shots rhys. if you fire and miss they can hone in on your muzzle flash making it much easier to target you. if you're playing normal and not hardcore keep firing quick as you can til the target is down. depending on perks (like painkiller) you could empty a mag into someone before they die. giving them ample time to kill you instead. just play lots til you unlock hardcore. much much better IMO.


----------



## dal84

Have you given hardcore a try morgan? You won't show up when you fire providing the other team does not have a UAV called in and it only takes a couple of bullets to kill someone


----------



## mr-ponting

Im on it now add Mr Ponting if your on xbox..


----------



## declanswan

rmorgan84 said:


> Yeah i use the red dot too, just can't seem to react quickly enough and be accurate. *Even when camping* and i am waiting for someone to walk through a door way for example they still shoot me first!


Dont camp then !!! Everyone hates campers !!! :wall::wall:


----------



## LiveWire88

Fire from the hip when you are at close range, (dont use sights) Steady aim perk also is a must for hip fireing.

Only aim down sights if the enemy is a reasonable distance away...


----------



## GIZTO29

Whats your connection like mate? This can effect your success alot i find


----------



## -ROM-

Is there any way of doing team death match with people of your own skill level? 

I just can't be arsed with it at the moment, i'm in a game where i'm a Corporal level 10 and everyone else is 40+ i'm just like a sitting target, i'm dead before i know i'm even being shot at!

Last game i made one kill and died 18 times :-(


----------



## Brazo

rmorgan84 said:


> Is there any way of doing team death match with people of your own skill level?
> 
> I just can't be arsed with it at the moment, i'm in a game where i'm a Corporal level 10 and everyone else is 40+ i'm just like a sitting target, i'm dead before i know i'm even being shot at!
> 
> Last game i made one kill and died 18 times :-(


Thats normal, I used to die that much!

You can invite friends in to play?

Best thing to do is either camp out or follow someone who knows what they are doing and learn the maps!


----------



## John74

rmorgan84 said:


> Is there any way of doing team death match with people of your own skill level?
> 
> I just can't be arsed with it at the moment, i'm in a game where i'm a Corporal level 10 and everyone else is 40+ i'm just like a sitting target, i'm dead before i know i'm even being shot at!
> 
> Last game i made one kill and died 18 times :-(


Try free for all , everyone you see is a target and with only 8 players in the game you tend to get a better connection which helps alot.


----------



## GIZTO29

rmorgan84 said:


> Is there any way of doing team death match with people of your own skill level?
> 
> I just can't be arsed with it at the moment, i'm in a game where i'm a Corporal level 10 and everyone else is 40+ i'm just like a sitting target, i'm dead before i know i'm even being shot at!
> 
> Last game i made one kill and died 18 times :-(


Bare in mind the ranks to a degree dont represent peoples skill level really. Unless theyre already Prestiges it can sometimes just mean they play alot. People who are mid prestige like 2-5 for example are pretty awesome i would say but ive came top in games before against all prestige players and im probs average. Dont run into open spaces, try and stick to edges of buildings and be sneaky. You need to learn the maps really and you will suffer with your K/D at first. 
Be patient:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Also you'll get to know which way the enemy generally come towards you at the start of each map so you should get a few kills straight away:thumb:


----------



## littledave

Anyone find theres alot of abuse from what seems like kids in the game, they get right upset when you keep killing them.


----------



## Beeste

littledave said:


> Anyone find theres alot of abuse from what seems like kids in the game, they get right upset when you keep killing them.


Not as much as I give my ISP for his ****E CONNECTION that COSTS A FRICKIN FORTUNE and keeps getting me FRICKIN killed!

Apologies - the tourettes is not good this morning....


----------



## Mini 360

I have my voice settings set to mute so I dont have to listen to the whinging kids. Just play and spray. 

Anyone know how to get rid of strict NAT settings? I cant join any games at the mo cos of that.


----------



## Leemack

Mini 360 said:


> I have my voice settings set to mute so I dont have to listen to the whinging kids. Just play and spray.
> 
> Anyone know how to get rid of strict NAT settings? I cant join any games at the mo cos of that.


I had to forward my ports to open NAT as i could never host a lobby.

I used PF config - Great tool


----------



## littledave

Yeah thats a great tool,

If any of you guy wanna join a relaxed clan for some fun then join up to out site, and steam group

http://northernandsouthernallies.com/

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/northernandsouthernallies


----------



## -ROM-

I just think there's some sort of cheat that other have as there is no way that they can have such good aim and mine be so poor.

It almost seems liek they have the auto aim function like in campaign.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

rmorgan84 said:


> *Is there any way of doing team death match with people of your own skill level? *
> 
> I just can't be arsed with it at the moment, i'm in a game where i'm a Corporal level 10 and everyone else is 40+ i'm just like a sitting target, i'm dead before i know i'm even being shot at!
> 
> Last game i made one kill and died 18 times :-(


people are not normally any better with their ranks, just they have alot more time on their hands.. i get matched up with people in high prestige's but they just have no life and still suck at the game.. i tend to play domination, i just pick a spot to run from and to whilst defending my flags. its all about tactics in this game (not camping) find something that works well for you then stick to it...

ill be online tonight if anyone wants a game, im pretty good (without bragging) cG BronsoN
and im sure i could help if your trying to win games


----------



## Alex L

rmorgan84 said:


> I just think there's some sort of cheat that other have as there is no way that they can have such good aim and mine be so poor.
> 
> It almost seems liek they have the auto aim function like in campaign.


I'm exactly the same, I know there were auto-aim cheats for MW1.


----------



## dal84

Has anyone been "infected" yet?. I got it last night and i have been spreading it as much as i can


----------



## Elliott19864

Been playing a bit more on it lately, using the Tar-21 with holographic sight and the AA-12 shotgun with grip, Scavenger pro, Cold Blooded and Ninja.

Best score so far is 22-8 with an 11 killstreak. Ratio of 0.94.

It can be very frustrating at times, the lag was getting worse as the night went on and the connection was timing out when your player goes crazy when your not even touching anything, so just turned it off in the end.

I have been tempted to go back to COD4 occasionally, but now I am into MW2 too much and the graphics are amazing.

Only downfall is.....it's a bit arcadey with the way you score so many points.


----------



## -ROM-

How strict are they in terms of rules on Xbox live? I mean if i was to get really pissed off at the french players who don't ever shut their ****ing mouth's for more than 3 seconds. Would there be repercussions?


----------



## Elliott19864

Just mute them?


----------



## -ROM-

How do you do that?


----------



## dal84

Yep muting is the best option, i mute alot of people on PS3. Mainly foreign people as i don't understand what they are saying and the idiots who have music blaring in the background!

Some people are helpful though in telling you where an enemy is on hardcore team deathmatch.


----------



## Elliott19864

I remember when I first got COD4 I was playing it for weeks until I seen a video on youtube on how to actually mute players during the game!

So glad MW2 you can mute them in the lobby.


----------



## Elliott19864

rmorgan84 said:


> How do you do that?


In the lobby...

Press right, select player and then select toggle mute from the options.

In the game...

Press select and just press X on the player.

For the PS3 that is....


----------



## GIZTO29

CupraElliott said:


> In the lobby...
> 
> Press right, select player and then select toggle mute from the options.
> 
> In the game...
> 
> Press select and just press X on the player.
> 
> For the PS3 that is....


Oh, you'll be doing it alot, i guarantee it! Little knob heads singing out loud and stuff narks me:lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

rmorgan84 said:


> How strict are they in terms of rules on Xbox live? I mean if i was to get really pissed off at the french players who don't ever shut their ****ing mouth's for more than 3 seconds. Would there be repercussions?


Nah, me and my mates hurl abuse at bad players in every lobby we enter. A friend of mine also has a habit of asking any female players we come across if they want to suck his balls. :lol:


----------



## Leemack

I always mute everyone apart from friends as i can't stand their humour/disrespect etc etc


----------



## Eddy

Question for you guys as I have just had an AC130 standing by in two games and not go to use them.

Ok so say I get to 11 kills and I have an ac130/chopper gunner ready, I then die, if I then call in my ac/chopper will that start a new kill streak or is it like COD4 where by it will only start if you get one "proper" kill yourself first?

Both times I have had it ready and died and spent the next 2 minutes trying to kill anyone so I can call it in and then be almost guaranteed another big streak only for the game to end


----------



## Leemack

I am 99% sure it doesn't start a new kill streak


----------



## Phil1984

I'll be on COD MW2 tonight if anyone fancies a game?

Will be on around 7.30/8pm?

Lairdy1984


----------



## Lloyd71

Eddy said:


> Question for you guys as I have just had an AC130 standing by in two games and not go to use them.
> 
> Ok so say I get to 11 kills and I have an ac130/chopper gunner ready, I then die, if I then call in my ac/chopper will that start a new kill streak or is it like COD4 where by it will only start if you get one "proper" kill yourself first?
> 
> Both times I have had it ready and died and spent the next 2 minutes trying to kill anyone so I can call it in and then be almost guaranteed another big streak only for the game to end


Chopper Gunner > AC130


----------



## Elliott19864

Was pretty impressed with this score earlier on 










For all the people saying they can't hit a barn door etc, just stick at it, I was just like that a few weeks ago. Practice makes perfect and try and get a setup you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Deano

Eddy said:


> Question for you guys as I have just had an AC130 standing by in two games and not go to use them.
> 
> Ok so say I get to 11 kills and I have an ac130/chopper gunner ready, I then die, if I then call in my ac/chopper will that start a new kill streak or is it like COD4 where by it will only start if you get one "proper" kill yourself first?
> 
> Both times I have had it ready and died and spent the next 2 minutes trying to kill anyone so I can call it in and then be almost guaranteed another big streak only for the game to end


no you can use it straight away. dont recall in cod4 having to get a kill before you can use the kill streak.


----------



## Eddy

Showshine said:


> I am 99% sure it doesn't start a new kill streak


Thanks:thumb:



Lloyd71 said:


> Chopper Gunner > AC130


I'm with you 1000000000% on that one



Crystal Finish said:


> no you can use it straight away. dont recall in cod4 having to get a kill before you can use the kill streak.


Oh you can use it straightaway, but let me give you an example of what I mean:

On COD4, if I get a 7 kill streak and have a heli standing by, I then die, IF when I re-spawn I instantly lay down somewhere and call in the heli and it then get say 5 kills, then thats all that happens,

But

If I get a 7 kill streak, have a heli standing by, then die, then when I spawn I go and kill someone normally, THEN, go and lay down somewhere completely out of the way and call in the heli, say it gets 4 kills, I'll then have an airstrike standing by, which I can call in and have another heli. Hope that makes sense.

One more thing, I have just been "infected" by someone knifing me. what does this mean, I got an award for it any everything?


----------



## dal84

I think it was something IW started by giving it to a few people and letting it spread. If you select infected as your callsign and then stab someone you will infect them too 

I have been using it the past couple of days to try and spread it


----------



## Eddy

dal23 said:


> I think it was something IW started by giving it to a few people and letting it spread. If you select infected as your callsign and then stab someone you will infect them too
> 
> I have been using it the past couple of days to try and spread it


sweet, I'm gonna do that, so the only way to get that callsign is by infecting someone??

Very cool if thats the case, wonder if there is anymore little things like that in tha game?, I know there are some hidden challenges though, I heard one of them is to throw a sticky onto one of your team mates who then runs and lets himself die besides an enemy plus killing the enemy :thumb:


----------



## dal84

There is also an STD callsign which you get in the same way, have to be stabbed by someone with that callsign.

The sticky challenge is actually a challenge in the game rather than a hidden one. I had "hijacker" when i stole an enemy care package for the 10th time.


----------



## Leemack

I am having host migration issues on MW2.

My connection is very good and all necessary ports are open and NAT is open. I was in a lobby with a few friends last night and when 2 left it closed the lobby as i wasn't a suitable host.

Any ideas how i can sort this out?


----------



## Lloyd71

Showshine said:


> I am having host migration issues on MW2.
> 
> My connection is very good and all necessary ports are open and NAT is open. I was in a lobby with a few friends last night and when 2 left it closed the lobby as i wasn't a suitable host.
> 
> Any ideas how i can sort this out?


This happens all the time, it's just the poor way the game chooses hosts/migrates them etc.

You have to keep trying, it always takes ages with a party of people, sometimes up to 20 mins in my case. On your own it's usually within 30 seconds though, which is odd.


----------



## BENJY

Sorry to be a dumbass but whats all this infected malarky? What does it give you?


----------



## EastUpperGooner

You get a title and 10,000 points.


----------



## BENJY

Cool thanks:thumb:


----------



## Leemack

I've tried and tried, sometimes for up to 1 hour but still nothing.


----------



## Tom_the_great

ive got the title infected  passing it round as i play its quite fun.


----------



## Eddy

Tom, I too have the infected title and have stabbed probably about 10 people since setting it as my title, but it never says anything like "you infected someone" or anything.

So have I just been unlucky and been stabbing people who have already been infected or is nothing supposed to happen?


----------



## beardboy

CupraElliott said:


> Was pretty impressed with this score earlier on
> 
> For all the people saying they can't hit a barn door etc, just stick at it, I was just like that a few weeks ago. Practice makes perfect and try and get a setup you feel comfortable with.


Good work :thumb:

I was playing with Sitrep last night and got 32! Couldn't believe it! :lol:


----------



## rockape

i got another 32 last night mark  pavelow done most of it though


----------



## silverback

oh lads,forget christmas day,its officially noob day.THERE EVERYWHERE.fill your boots boys.today is a good day to rank up lol :thumb:


----------



## rtjc

haha i noticed this too. Noobs everywhere. Bring on the points


----------



## -ROM-

rtjc said:


> haha i noticed this too. Noobs everywhere. Bring on the points


I know, it's even making me look good!


----------



## Lloyd71

If this is true then I'm going online after my dinner to slaughter some people.


----------



## -ROM-

Lloyd71 said:


> If this is true then I'm going online after my dinner to slaughter some people.


I've only had it a week, but even for me it's like taking candy from a baby. At the moment i'm just finding a vantage point, barret 50. cal sniper with heartbeat sensor and thermal scope. Just wait for a newbie to run out in the open and boom.


----------



## Lloyd71

To be fair though, the setup you're using should normally be reserved for the most annoying *******s around :lol:

Real snipers use a bolt action with no attachments 

My latest favourite set up is the following;

SCAR-H & Extended Mags
Stinger
Frag Grenade
2 x Stun
Scavenger Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Steady Aim Pro

Scavenger is ridiculously useful in Pro form, I have 120 bullets each time I spawn and the extended mags let you take down entire groups of enemies without having to stop to reload. Then you can just keep picking up stuff as you go along since every dead enemy you come across restocks all of your ammo and grenades.


----------



## GIZTO29

I was in a game last night and what your saying is true and totally stupid. On one team there was a clan who were between 3-5 level prestige and absolutely awesome with a few level 2 - 5 newbies then there was me (60) and the odd similar rank to me and then all newbies. Im not bothered about losing but this is no introduction for someone who has never played the game before. Without taking into account the fact that the prestige players were some of the best ive come across the newbies are at a huge disadvantage weapons and perks wise and most importantly havnt got a clue where to go on the maps etc. I dont know why they dont have the feature from WAW where you played other newbies for the 1st 10 ranks.

On another note ive always played COD on 360 until it packed in a while back and i bought WAW on my ps3 while it was away getting repaired. I found the PS3 pad far inferior at the time and couldnt wait to get back on the 360. Then more recently i had to take my 360 offline so ended up buying MW2 for the PS3. Ive been playing it on that since release but have now put my 360 back online and got MW2 for it for xmas. The funny thing is now the 360 pad feels dodgy! The hardest thing is that the aim/fire and 2 grenade buttons are switched on both consoles! I initially tried switching the ps3 to the 360 config but it doesnt feel right so i just keep them as they were intended for each console. One bad thing about the ps3 pad is that i find at times when i go to turn to shoot someone i stab unintentionally as the sticks are slacker than the 360 pad. The sticks seem slacker also in general play so that was why i preferred the 360 pad. 
Ive had no bother finding games on the ps3 but when i went on the 360 last night i was struggling to find one (TDM). Ive always been pro Live but it wasnt up to much last night I think theyre getting more on an even keel now but i still cant have a conversation with anyone on the ps3 on the ps network. Voice comms suck bigtime from my experience. What are other peoples findings? Oh and i know why ive never wanted to do Prestige now after having to start from scratch on the 360. I miss my perks and guns!:lol:

Thanks Phil


----------



## Leemack

I am now prestige 5 rank 24 and i have to admit, i love pwning the noobs :devil:


----------



## Puntoboy

Shows how crap I am. I've never prestiged. I've played MW, WaW and MW2 and never got above level 50 until MW2. Currently level 53 I think.


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> I am now prestige 5 rank 24 and i have to admit, i love pwning the noobs :devil:


How long does it take you to get round one prestige mate? (In the time stated in barracks)

Thanks Phil


----------



## Eddy

Puntoboy said:


> Shows how crap I am. I've never prestiged. I've played MW, WaW and MW2 and never got above level 50 until MW2. Currently level 53 I think.


not all to do with how good you are mate, its all about how often you play, if you have played for say 10 days then the chances are you will of prestiged at least once, I've played just over 2 days I think and am around level 57/58 or so.

To be fair if your really good and normally on the winning team then you might prestige 25% quicker.

But prestige has nothing to do with skill level (IMO) as the amount of prestiged and multi-prestiged players I have walked all over is ridiculous.

I only prestiged once in WAW, 4 times in COD4 but want to go all the way with this one, might take me a few years mind


----------



## Bridges

I cant see how people get points so fast tho, im not trying to big myself up here but I'm a damn good player average over 20 - 30 kills in each game i play. This is in team death match which i play most of the time, do you get more points in other games????

Add me ps3 owners - HEEEEEEMAN lol!!!


----------



## Leemack

GIZTO29 said:


> How long does it take you to get round one prestige mate? (In the time stated in barracks)
> 
> Thanks Phil


16 hours ish


----------



## Leemack

Bridges said:


> *I cant see how people get points so fast tho*, im not trying to big myself up here but I'm a damn good player average over 20 - 30 kills in each game i play. This is in team death match which i play most of the time, do you get more points in other games????
> 
> Add me ps3 owners - HEEEEEEMAN lol!!!


Free for alls is what i play and i concentrate on challenges and thats where alot of my points/ranks come from early on.

Each gun offers around 100,000 XP IIRC

Then i go through finishing moves, perk challenges etc etc


----------



## Eddy

Bridges said:


> I cant see how people get points so fast tho, im not trying to big myself up here but I'm a damn good player average over 20 - 30 kills in each game i play. This is in team death match which i play most of the time, do you get more points in other games????
> 
> Add me ps3 owners - HEEEEEEMAN lol!!!


You sound better than me, I probably average 15 kills a game, I only play TDM myself and if I'm on the winning team I normally get roughly 3k points and losing team is about 1.2k points unless any challenges have been completed etc.

how many hours you been playing?


----------



## mr-ponting

If you play harcore team deathmatch if your on the winning team you get around 2.3k points if you get 2 or 3 kills lol
Its harder though, no killcams or radar..
And people camp waaaaay too much on it


----------



## GIZTO29

Bridges said:


> I cant see how people get points so fast tho, im not trying to big myself up here but I'm a damn good player average over 20 - 30 kills in each game i play. This is in team death match which i play most of the time, do you get more points in other games????
> 
> Add me ps3 owners - HEEEEEEMAN lol!!!


I nearly always play TDM but im pretty sure HQ and Domination rank you up quicker. Also you need to keep changing weapons etc once you done the challenges on them. So if youre using a SCAR, get the silencer, put it on and get the kills neccesary to get the ACOG, then put that on and so on. Then once you got the max kills move on to the FAMAS or whatever else. Do the same with the perks.:thumb:
With regards to the Prestiges etc if folk are already past prestige and into prestige 2 and 3 etc then theyre gonna be good. At the end of the day though everyone has a bad game and theres loads of times when ive finished top in rooms and someone whos been level 2 has had a mare:lol:

Check this out
http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/27327


----------



## Bridges

haha that video is legendary hahaha 

I see what you do with all the weapons ive just kept the ones i like & use them all the time. Hmmmmmm think i'll have to start changing how i play

I've been playing online since the game came out and im on level 55!!!


----------



## dal84

I am on level 70 now but i have no intention of going prestige, would rather try to complete the challenges.

I do the same as you GIZTO29 with regards to the gun challenges. I am currently working my way through all the assault rifles, it will be a long process haha.


----------



## Doc

dal23 said:


> I am on level 70 now but i have no intention of going prestige, would rather try to complete the challenges.
> 
> I do the same as you GIZTO29 with regards to the gun challenges. I am currently working my way through all the assault rifles, it will be a long process haha.


Same here, I went through prestige last time and ignored the weapons, going to do the opposite this time


----------



## Doc

silverback said:


> oh lads,forget christmas day,its officially noob day.THERE EVERYWHERE.fill your boots boys.today is a good day to rank up lol :thumb:


Haha I was thinking this, hope they are still on tonight!


----------



## dal84

I did the same Doc. I went prestige once then worked on gold guns. I only managed to get gold sniper rifle though.


----------



## minimadgriff

just completed the single player and WOW! that game is awesome! wish it went on for longer though


----------



## Mini 360

minimadgriff said:


> just completed the single player and WOW! that game is awesome! wish it went on for longer though


Now go do it on Veteran. :devil: Makes you go mad!!!


----------



## Eddy

I've still nowhere near completed the single player, I really need to get that done!!


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Free for alls is what i play and i concentrate on challenges and thats where alot of my points/ranks come from early on.
> 
> Each gun offers around 100,000 XP IIRC
> 
> Then i go through finishing moves, perk challenges etc etc


16 hours....thats fast! I seem to get the challenges by chance mostly except the weapons ones and it must be hard to get some on purpose considering the permiatations of every game. My favourite one is the 2 headshots with one bullet. I done that a few times on COD4 but havnt managed it on mw2 yet.


----------



## GIZTO29

Why cant IW have a recording feature in MW? It would be awesome! Heres a video made on Halo using the Theatre feature.
http://www.dualtality.com/


----------



## Eddy

Ok i asked a few pages back about killstreaks being built up using killstreak from a previous life and it seems it doesn't work at all.

Last night I did this twice just for confirmation, got up to 11 kills and had the CG ready, went spraying until I died. THEN went and killed someone normally and went and hid in a corner somewhere, called in the CG and got about 6-7 kills and it didn't give me a killstreak for this 

I then got up to 11 kills again a little later and had the CG waiting, got killed, I then went and killed 3 people normally, once that was done I went and hid and called in the CG and got easily more than 5 kills but still nothing.

Is this the same for you guys or am I doing something wrong, I'm sure I've seen people doing this and its worked before, not that it really matters but it would be nice to know for sure so that I can just get on with things. Maybe if I have a CG waiting, I should try get up to 5 kills, use my predator missile and then call in the CG, which might then give me a another CG 

*CG = Chopper gunner


----------



## Puntoboy

Special weapons, CG and sentry guns for example, don't add to your killstreak. It does say this somewhere within the game.


----------



## Eddy

ah really?!

I didn't realise that, oh well least I know now and can stop trying to figure it out. They really have tried to make this game a lot harder than cod4 online.


----------



## GIZTO29

Puntoboy said:


> Special weapons, CG and sentry guns for example, don't add to your killstreak. It does say this somewhere within the game.


Are you sure as when ive called in the harrier and the first ones dropped its bombs and killed 2 i get my next killstreak. Ive got the Brady games guide and it states 'Try using the killstreak rewards to get more kills and thus advance you to your next killstreak'.
Thanks Phil


----------



## Puntoboy

GIZTO29 said:


> Are you sure as when ive called in the harrier and the first ones dropped its bombs and killed 2 i get my next killstreak. Ive got the Brady games guide and it states 'Try using the killstreak rewards to get more kills and thus advance you to your next killstreak'.
> Thanks Phil


Well I'm certain I read that within the game somewhere. I could be wrong but it's certainly never worked for me.


----------



## Leemack

Ok to clear this up.

Yes they do count as killstreak kills.

The ones that do not are care package kills ie, AC130 in a care package gets 5 kills, you dont get a 5 killstreak but if you get 11 kills and get the AC130 and get 5 kills, you get a 16 killstreak if you get me


----------



## Puntoboy

Showshine said:


> Ok to clear this up.
> 
> Yes they do count as killstreak kills.
> 
> The ones that do not are care package kills ie, AC130 in a care package gets 5 kills, you dont get a 5 killstreak but if you get 11 kills and get the AC130 and get 5 kills, you get a 16 killstreak if you get me


Ahh my mistake. I knew I read it in the game somewhere just got it slightly wrong.


----------



## Eddy

Yeah I mean if I have 5 kills and a predator missile, I use it and get 2 kills then that will give me my 7 kill streak, and my harriers normally go on to get me my chopper gunner

I'm more on about if you die will it let you build up a killstreak using a reward from the previous life


----------



## GIZTO29

My head hurts now:lol:


----------



## Doc

Ive just unlocked Nuke, do you think I am tempting fate? lol
Dont think I would ever get that far without camping with claymores all around, Hardcore TDM is a toughie.


----------



## silverback

has anybody else come to the conclusion that this is an absolute campfest now ? hardcore team deathmatch (my prefered class) is a nightmare for it.softcore is unplayable as you need to put a clip in someone to kill them and im generally starting to find it less charming than WAW and certainly less enjoyable the cod4.


----------



## Leemack

It is campers heaven and that does get annoying


----------



## silverback

Showshine said:


> It is campers heaven and that does get annoying


i know its a very over used term "camping" but i swear to god,people i have played havent even left there spawn (or just about roamed a few feet to there spot.i have resorted to noob tubing over to there side in the hope i get one or two and we can then march over and change spawns.


----------



## Leemack

silverback said:


> i know its a very over used term "camping" but i swear to god,people i have played havent even left there spawn (or just about roamed a few feet to there spot.i have resorted to noob tubing over to there side in the hope i get one or two and we can then march over and change spawns.


Lol

thats bad


----------



## silverback

Showshine said:


> Lol
> 
> thats bad


Skidrow map is one of the worst.camping on the corrugated trailers at the back.second floor of the trailer despatch with the hole in the wall so you can see right down the alley,hding behind the forklift truck with a clear view of the opposite buildings  get spawned on the opposite side of that map and its a hard push imho.


----------



## Leemack

They also camp opposite to the book store and await the spawners


----------



## Braz11

Gamertags lads: 
Call of duty Modern Warfare 2 or Forza Motorsport 3


----------



## silverback

its a bit of a vicious circle really,as i have found myself camping as im usually a run and gunner but im getting caught all the time sometimes.so now i must admit on maps that i dont snipe (snipers cant be campers imho) i will revert to camping if the first 3 minutes are just camp filled by the opposite team.dont want to sound like a moaning ******* but sometimes i will just switch the console off after a few games due to the extent of camping.


----------



## Rsskwil

is any 1 up 4 a full on detailing world game of MWF2?? detailing members only


----------



## -ROM-

I am adapting to the map, the larger maps i like a bit of sniping, the smaller ones a assault rifle and run around is the best.

I do struggle when running around though, i'm getting better, but i still don't seem to be able to aim as fast/accurately as others and i'd dead before i know it.


----------



## Leemack

I always switch it off if i get pwned by campers as it frustrates me and i get annoyed so then my game is affected


----------



## Leemack

rmorgan84 said:


> I am adapting to the map, the larger maps i like a bit of sniping, the smaller ones a assault rifle and run around is the best.
> 
> I do struggle when running around though, i'm getting better, but i still don't seem to be able to aim as fast/accurately as others and i'd dead before i know it.


Thre are some very competent players out there and their shooting accuracy is second to none and they have 40% accuracy in their stats.

I am getting alot better at it and my accuracy is now 30% and i have 22000 kills and 6000 deaths


----------



## Puntoboy

My accuracy is dreadful. I end up getting killed 90% of the time in face to face encounters.

I didn't realise you could quickly switch to new targets by looking down the sights.


----------



## GIZTO29

rmorgan84 said:


> I am adapting to the map, the larger maps i like a bit of sniping, the smaller ones a assault rifle and run around is the best.
> 
> I do struggle when running around though, i'm getting better, but i still don't seem to be able to aim as fast/accurately as others and i'd dead before i know it.


Thing is if your running round a corner for example and you have a 1 on 1 experienced players will normally walk with their gun shouldered (aim up) so by the time you go to aim bang your dead mate!


----------



## Guest

Liking the sound of this game and been playing demos of cod2 but is better to get mw1 before mw2


----------



## silverback

Puntoboy said:


> My accuracy is dreadful. I end up getting killed 90% of the time in face to face encounters.
> 
> I didn't realise you could quickly switch to new targets by looking down the sights.


steady aim :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

imolasport said:


> Liking the sound of this game and been playing demos of cod2 but is better to get mw1 before mw2


No,

go straight into 2 mate :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

silverback said:


> steady aim :thumb:


Yeah I use that sometimes but it doesn't help that much.


----------



## Leemack

Steady aim is superb as i rarely use the sights and prefer to hipfire.

Unless it's a long shot


----------



## Puntoboy

Showshine said:


> Steady aim is superb as i rarely use the sights and prefer to hipfire.
> 
> Unless it's a long shot


Well I know it's not the same, but my military training taught me to use the sights so I'm always on them lol


----------



## silverback

Showshine said:


> Steady aim is superb as i rarely use the sights and prefer to hipfire.
> 
> Unless it's a long shot


on the smaller maps like highrise and scrapyard i love using a silenced ump45 with hip fire,cold blooded and scavenger.


----------



## Leemack

Lol

Steady aim is a must on the smaller maps because i find if i use the sights i get owned but steady aim sorts it


----------



## Alex L

How can I cut down the Lag I'm suffering with as I'm getting slaughtered.

Played a couple of games earlier and could hardly move without getting killed


----------



## Leemack

If your connection is crap then not much.

However with the amount of people who got the game on xmas day, the servers have seriously struggled


----------



## silverback

Alex L said:


> How can I cut down the Lag I'm suffering with as I'm getting slaughtered.
> 
> Played a couple of games earlier and could hardly move without getting killed


does your nat port on the game say strict or open on the screen before the lobby ? i had this when i first got it to.


----------



## Leemack

There's something going on with the NAT type as i have been open since i git the game but yesterday it was strict


----------



## GIZTO29

Alex L said:


> How can I cut down the Lag I'm suffering with as I'm getting slaughtered.
> 
> Played a couple of games earlier and could hardly move without getting killed


Youre not downloading music or anything while going online are you? This will severely hamstring your games online!


----------



## the_prophet

i only twigged about this recently.....


----------



## Lloyd71

Puntoboy said:


> Well I know it's not the same, but my military training taught me to use the sights so I'm always on them lol


This is a game though, it's much easier to fire from the hip at close range in MW2. It's still not as easy as in CoD4 though.


----------



## Lloyd71

silverback said:


> Skidrow map is one of the worst.camping on the corrugated trailers at the back.second floor of the trailer despatch with the hole in the wall so you can see right down the alley,hding behind the forklift truck with a clear view of the opposite buildings  get spawned on the opposite side of that map and its a hard push imho.


Camping is a lot worse in this game, I definitely agree with you there. It's also full of ******s using dual shotguns even after they patched the 1887s. I recently played a game on Skidrow where a guy was sat at the top of the stairs with Akimbo Rangers and the rest were camped in other areas stopping you from advancing. The game ending kill was a guy hiding in a plant pot with dual 1887s waiting for someone to run past. :wall:

EDIT: Forgot I had it on video;

NSFW LANGUAGE


----------



## Puntoboy

Patched the 1887s?


----------



## Lloyd71

Puntoboy said:


> Patched the 1887s?


They've reduced the range on them. People were using Akimbo 1887s and killing people from miles off in one hit. They've reduced the range a lot now. :thumb:


----------



## the_prophet

im sorry lloyd but that vid made me rofl!!! hahaha. 

sound just like me playing, but with less rage and controllers getting thrown around the room. console rrod'd just before christmas. gave me a little break from the rage and i think its gona do me some good. 

good work


----------



## silverback

Lloyd71 said:


> Camping is a lot worse in this game, I definitely agree with you there. It's also full of ******s using dual shotguns even after they patched the 1887s. I recently played a game on Skidrow where a guy was sat at the top of the stairs with Akimbo Rangers and the rest were camped in other areas stopping you from advancing. The game ending kill was a guy hiding in a plant pot with dual 1887s waiting for someone to run past. :wall:
> 
> EDIT: Forgot I had it on video;
> 
> NSFW LANGUAGE
> pretty much perfect to what i experience.


----------



## Lloyd71

the_prophet said:


> im sorry lloyd but that vid made me rofl!!! hahaha.
> 
> sound just like me playing, but with less rage and controllers getting thrown around the room. console rrod'd just before christmas. gave me a little break from the rage and i think its gona do me some good.
> 
> good work


I do that, just not on video that often! I'm currently making another one of my angry reactions to things within the game, it's nearly done and ready for upload now. They're all designed to make people laugh though, there are people on some gaming forums who want to play with me just to hear the abuse I give the other team during the game and afterwards when they're listening :lol:



silverback said:


> pretty much perfect to what i experience.


Me too, it's good that they've patched them but the Akimbo shotguns of any sort are still overpowered and unstoppable at close-medium range. They need removing altogether IMO. Who the hell can fire 2 shotguns like pistols without severely hurting themselves anyway?


----------



## Ric

that guy doesent really run around himself, while slating campers, hmmz.


----------



## Tom_the_great

i can agree with some people the shotgun thing was rediculas but there is camping -hiding in a plant pot waiting for someone to walk thought a door and there is sniping when you find a good spot say over looking 2-3 buildings and you pluck people off as they try break though... is that not part of the game ??? im not hardcore gamer (only just got to level 70) but really do enjoy it !!!!! you just have to get into your swing and find the games you enjoy IMO like im a ghost i have silenced gun cold blooded and ninja therefore hard to find and just take my time run from one area to another get 3-4 kills and move on


----------



## -ROM-

What's the point of the FAL assault rifle? You've got to wait until level 28 to unlock it and it's only single fire!


----------



## rtjc

the FAL is an excellent gun! One of my faves. Whats wrong with single fire? Its not bolt action, it will fire as fast as you can press the button  Its pretty powerful too & helps with not wasting ammo


----------



## -ROM-

rtjc said:


> the FAL is an excellent gun! One of my faves. Whats wrong with single fire? Its not bolt action, it will fire as fast as you can press the button  Its pretty powerful too & helps with not wasting ammo


Just too slow, sometimes in close quarters you need a bit of the old pray and spray.


----------



## rtjc

rmorgan84 said:


> Just too slow, sometimes in close quarters you need a bit of the old pray and spray.


 nah... get the knives out :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

carbonangel said:


> that guy doesent really run around himself, while slating campers, hmmz.


:lol: There's a difference between defending an area and camping. I don't run around like a madman in MW2 as it gets you nowhere. You have to take it a bit more slowly. I also didn't venture indoors much in that game as they were camped out with dual shotguns, as you can see from the stairs bit in the video.

But it's nice to see you made an assumption on my entire playing style from one video. Very clever of you. 

Let me guess, you love the dual shotguns? XD


----------



## Ric

No, im a Silenced ACR kind of guy, claymores and flashbangs with some blades

i also only play hardcore anyway so im used to just dieing, but that works both ways one shot one kill, TBH, you're failing stright away by trying to play a FPS on a console controller

As for defending? defending what, you're playing team deathmatch, HQ or SD maybe..


----------



## Puntoboy

carbonangel said:


> No, im a Silenced ACR kind of guy, claymores and flashbangs with some blades
> 
> i also only play hardcore anyway so im used to just dieing, but that works both ways one shot one kill, TBH,* you're failing stright away by trying to play a FPS on a console controller*
> 
> As for defending? defending what, you're playing team deathmatch, HQ or SD maybe..


Care you explain that?


----------



## Ric

FPS have always been for keyboard and mouse

HTH


----------



## Puntoboy

Well I can't see how that makes any difference. You have all the same buttons just laid out differently. If you're used to a gamepad rather than a keyboard than it makes no difference.


----------



## Leemack

The FAL is very very competent and in the right players hands can be very deadly.

Take it from me i play with the FAL alot and i've completed every challenge in all 5 prestiges with the FAL.

Sorry, haven't done the matery headshots but i have over 1500 kills with this gun and it's very good


----------



## Ric

so you can confidently say you can zip to a target as quick and as accurately as you'd need to with a analogue stick rather than a mouse?

i don't buy that for a second


----------



## Elliott19864

Good old rant Lloyd :thumb:

I know how you feel mind, sometimes you just can't get around how they kill you first when one on one. Infact I sometimes stop firing once they get one hit on you, you know your dead.


----------



## Puntoboy

carbonangel said:


> so you can confidently say you can zip to a target as quick and as accurately as you'd need to with a analogue stick rather than a mouse?
> 
> i don't buy that for a second


I'm crap with a keyboard, so yes. Plenty of other people out there doing it.


----------



## Leemack

Lets just agree to disagree.

Some people like keyboards, others like pads - simples


----------



## remal

well said


----------



## Puntoboy

Showshine said:


> Lets just agree to disagree.
> 
> Some people like keyboards, others like pads - simples


Exactly.


----------



## Leemack

I'm going on the Xbox for a bit now - Every time i read this thread i wanna play lol


----------



## GIZTO29

A few of my thoughts on the last few pages. Firstly im bloody useless with shotties so try to stay away but ive recenty got the akimbo rangers and they are bloody lethal and ive been the victim of the 1887s but hey, theres always a downside to weapons or perks. I always find when i use shotties i never get close enough so die more and if im sniping and someone is quite close i die alot as i cant do the quick scope or no scope craziness that some sport in the youtube vids. With regards to the FAL i havnt used it yet on MW2 but my fav gun on COD4 was the G3 which was also single fire and bloody lethal! It was so accurate you could pop someone from the other side of a map with the red dot twice quickly as it had no recoil atall. Camping, well everyone seems to hate it but is that not just because its effective? You get sick of dying to them but they ussually end up top of the pile dont they lol. The traffic warden of COD:lol: All of the vids i watch on youtube where people get 30+ killlstreaks are done by stayiing in one area and going back and forth between 2 close points where there maybe a long corridor at each point. Also last night i joined a friend who was playing Team Hardcore on Afghan and that was camp central, infact it encourages people to camp. Theres no denying that on certain maps (for example highrise) if you run through the windows and crouch down with gun aimed at the doorway either side of the map under the helo pad that you will have a UAV within 30 seconds. It brings success but is that classed as camping? I hate the snipers that go to the back of the rooms and onto those platforms hanging from the ceiling picking everyone off as they come through the windows after spawning but they wouldnt be any use if they werent doing that. If they ran around they be bottom of the score chart and lose alot. You have to try and think of a way to get round it by going through the tunnels and flanking them, not just keep running out of the exact same window over and over giving them success.
There are loads of times where one night im a killing machine then the next i die every one on one and i think i atleast shot them first! Its got to be down to connection as when you watch the killcam they seemed to see you ages before and were already shooting you before you opened fire. 
I recall everyone hated people using juggernaut in COD 4 & 5 but when i tried it it did nothing for me. You could always hear people shouting 'bloody juggernaut!' lol
Keyboards and mouses...........i cant even begin to get my head round them lol. I tried playing BF2 once on my pc and just couldnt do it.


----------



## Alex L

silverback said:


> does your nat port on the game say strict or open on the screen before the lobby ? i had this when i first got it to.


Normally starts on open, then after a couple of games goes to strict.

This is my net speeds if that helps




GIZTO29 said:


> Youre not downloading music or anything while going online are you? This will severely hamstring your games online!


No, I learnt that from COD4 lol


----------



## silverback

Alex L said:


> Normally starts on open, then after a couple of games goes to strict.
> 
> This is my net speeds if that helps
> 
> 
> No, I learnt that from COD4 lol


might sound silly but have you restarted the router and left it off for 2 or 3 minutes,then tested the connection via xbox settings.probably wont fix it but if you start with the simple stuff first.


----------



## Lloyd71

carbonangel said:


> As for defending? defending what, you're playing team deathmatch, HQ or SD maybe..


Defending the area where my team are spawning. I wasn't going for all out kills, I never do. I go for a good k/d ratio. As for the PC vs console debate, it's all relevant anyway! If you play a FPS on a PC you can aim quicker _but so can everyone else_. The playing fields will always be level, so what does it really matter in the end?


----------



## Eddy

I'm 100% agreeing with all of LLoyd's above post, I also tend to "defend" an area, or find a good vantage point where I have the ability to either move between 2 rooms, or opposite ends of a room or maybe occupy 3 different rooftops.

This is not camping, its not even close to being considered camping. 

I also have no problem if I see an enemy calls in an emergency airdrop, I have no issue with finding a spot where I can see their drop's and picking off all the people who go straight to collect the boxes. again nothing to do with camping.

and his PC vs console comment is 100% true.


----------



## Lloyd71

Eddy said:


> I'm 100% agreeing with all of LLoyd's above post, I also tend to "defend" an area, or find a good vantage point where I have the ability to either move between 2 rooms, or opposite ends of a room or maybe occupy 3 different rooftops.
> 
> This is not camping, its not even close to being considered camping.
> 
> I also have no problem if I see an enemy calls in an emergency airdrop, I have no issue with finding a spot where I can see their drop's and picking off all the people who go straight to collect the boxes. again nothing to do with camping.
> 
> and his PC vs console comment is 100% true.


I don't normally play like that though, in CoD4 especially my tactic was to run about like a madman with an MP5 but I've tried that in MW2 and it doesn't work. You have to stick to certain areas at times or you'll just keep getting killed!


----------



## Alex L

silverback said:


> might sound silly but have you restarted the router and left it off for 2 or 3 minutes,then tested the connection via xbox settings.probably wont fix it but if you start with the simple stuff first.


Yep, although I'm a PC'er


----------



## Eddy

Lloyd71 said:


> I don't normally play like that though, *in CoD4 especially my tactic was to run about like a madman* with an MP5 but I've tried that in MW2 and it doesn't work. You have to stick to certain areas at times or you'll just keep getting killed!


So was mine, which explained my 0.75 KD ratio in that game :lol:

Doing much better in MW2, and I do enjoy it much more now that I'm getting decent at it.


----------



## Lloyd71

Eddy said:


> So was mine, which explained my 0.75 KD ratio in that game :lol:
> 
> Doing much better in MW2, and I do enjoy it much more now that I'm getting decent at it.


Mine was 1.43 in MW1 and it's 1.45 in MW2 after discovering the extended mags and Scavenger combo  It dropped a few weeks back when I was trying to only use throwing knives though :lol:


----------



## Eddy

Lloyd71 said:


> Mine was 1.43 in MW1 and it's 1.45 in MW2 after discovering the extended mags and Scavenger combo  It dropped a few weeks back when I was trying to only use throwing knives though :lol:


Yeah I noticed your impressive K/d ratio in both games, one thing I have to ask you is how do you keep your win ratio so high, I mean I have some very good players in my friends list and most peoples is around the 40-60% region, then very good ones are at 60-70% but yours is around 90% if I remeber correctly?

I mean unless you were doing FFA and were very good at it, I fail to see how you'd be in control of winning so often? I mean even if you play amazingly your not guaranteed to be on the winning team?


----------



## Lloyd71

Eddy said:


> Yeah I noticed your impressive K/d ratio in both games, one thing I have to ask you is how do you keep your win ratio so high, I mean I have some very good players in my friends list and most peoples is around the 40-60% region, then very good ones are at 60-70% but yours is around 90% if I remeber correctly?
> 
> I mean unless you were doing FFA and were very good at it, I fail to see how you'd be in control of winning so often? I mean even if you play amazingly your not guaranteed to be on the winning team?


It's because I only really ever play for long periods of time with a bunch of guys I've played with since MW1 and we win more or less every match through having a good spread of skills (Snipers, silent setups, defenders etc.) and communication. The one guy on our team has a k/d ratio of 2.6 or something ridiculous! We chat throughout the game anyway so telling people where the enemy is or helping them out comes naturally now.

If I play with random people and not with that team, I usually get a good score but everyone else does badly and we lose.:wall:


----------



## Puntoboy

That's the key, communication. Playing with randoms is usually silent because people don't talk.


----------



## GIZTO29

I have 20 mb Virgin but at times still have laggy games and the speeds are very good as i mostly go on at 10pm and in the hols till 3 am so theres noone else hogging the service. Last night though i joined a few lads i know and half way through my 1st game the 360 froze! I reset and tried to connect to live and i couldnt. Then i realised that my laptop had also lost connection to the web and aftre resetting my router about 3 times it was clear the service was down!! Totally gutted as it was the start of what wouldve been a 4-5 hr stint and wouldve got me into the decent weapons/perks as ive just started my mw2 journey on the 360. So it was motd 2 and a few offline races on Forza 3 before i went to bed in a huff:lol: Hopefully it'll be alright tonight!
With regards to playing while downloading i remember playing Forza 2 a while back and the cars were flying up in the air and shooting down the track then back up and spinning around and that was coz a lad in the room was on limewire:lol: Dont do it lol. Also just before the clock gets to about 3 before the start of the round press select and it'll tell you who the host is as he/she will have full green bars and everyone else will have one red bar. If youre greens then you'll find you'll do better in the round from my experience.
I too can vouch for the success of playing in a team with people who A, you know and B, have headsets on and communicate with each other. For example if you see a friend across Afghan in the cave and see an enemy jumping down from the cliffside and heading that way but hes out of line of fire then you can tell the friend hes coming right now on your left and then hopefully get the kill etc etc. Ive always done better in this scenario. On the ps3 though comms are crap and it seems most still dont own headsets and even if they have i can barely hear anyone.


----------



## Top_Gun

1 minute past midnight. Newly promoted Commander Cliff_McLane is now going to bed :wave:


----------



## byrnes

I got mine for £38.29 on ps3 and xbox


----------



## giarc

Sorry Lloyd, I watched the vid for 5 mins, and saw you only left your spawn once! And stood camping that tunnel out for half of it


----------



## Leemack

giarc said:


> Sorry Lloyd, I watched the vid for 5 mins, and saw you only left your spawn once! And stood camping that tunnel out for half of it


What video?


----------



## the_prophet

page 95 or so, lloyd posted a video


----------



## Lloyd71

giarc said:


> Sorry Lloyd, I watched the vid for 5 mins, and saw you only left your spawn once! And stood camping that tunnel out for half of it


That's not how I'd define camping though. To me it's when you sit in one place racking up the kills because it's a location where you're difficult to see/hit or you're in a corner waiting for someone to run past.

I may have stayed within a particular area but I didn't just sit there for ages! I'm sure most people here would do the same when the entire other team is sat in the buildings with dual shotguns! If I'd have run in there, I'd have given away kills to the other team very easily. Like I said, I'm not the kind of player who only goes after my score, I go for a good k/d ratio. :thumb:

BTW here's some of my playing style from CoD4 to demonstrate what I mean about the running and gunning while maintaining a good ratio;


----------



## silverback

god awfull soundtrack:lol:


----------



## Black-Cat

Got to say Lloyd, I've just watched your vid for MW2 and thought it was hilarious!  

I'd love to hear you commentating on Match of the Day! :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

Black-Cat said:


> Got to say Lloyd, I've just watched your vid for MW2 and thought it was hilarious!
> 
> I'd love to hear you commentating on Match of the Day! :lol:


Thanks! I couldn't do MOTD though, I know nothing about football. It would just be "He's passed it to him.....and they're both on quite frankly ridiculous amounts of money"


----------



## John74

Lloyd i just watched that MW2 video and have 2 things to say.

1 your signal sucks & 2 team deathmatch is not your game lol.

Thought about trying free for all as it's limited to 8 players you tend to get a better signal or team hardcore if you want to kill people alittle more easy.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Domination or headquarters would suit you.

I love it.


----------



## John74

Got my first nuke last night :doublesho playing free for all, for some strange reason no one came after me until i got my 25th kill  damn i was so nervous once i got to 23 and had to go pick up a gun as i ran out of ammo.


----------



## Lloyd71

John74 said:


> Lloyd i just watched that MW2 video and have 2 things to say.
> 
> 1 your signal sucks & 2 team deathmatch is not your game lol.
> 
> Thought about trying free for all as it's limited to 8 players you tend to get a better signal or team hardcore if you want to kill people alittle more easy.


That was a bad game, I uploaded it because I got angry and it was funny. I normally get the highest or 2nd highest k/d ratio of the game and appear near the top of the leader boards. My connection is also fine most of the time. :thumb: It's getting annoying seeing people trying to tell me how to play and what game types I should be playing after having seen only one video which was uploaded purely because it was a bad game. Don't judge me by that, trust me I'm normally much better.

I also can't stand hardcore, there are far too many people who just sit in a corner and shoot you from afar since it's pretty much one shot one kill. I'm fine with normal TDM. Funnily enough though, I can't play FFA as whenever I try my character jumps around the map as if lagging, but I have full green bars. It's very weird.


----------



## Tom_the_great

moving on form the usual statments about campers !

1. this thread has reached 100 pages  
2. whats everyones fav game times i mostly now play head quaters/sd and free for all then mix in hardcore at times too  love how they have made more game types in hardcore and none really does mix things up imo

Thoughts?


----------



## the_prophet

im usually playing ground war or war, mixes it up between domination and deathmatch that way. headquarters is probably next favourite.

my consoles back from frankfurt tommorrow, cant wait to fire it up for a few games of mw2. genuinely looking forward to it.....how sad.


----------



## Leemack

I'm a FFA man and if i don't get 20 kills i aint happy.

Just hit rank 41 of prestige 5 and i'm having a bit of an all nighter tonight because the Mrs is on nights so i have the TV to myself so i should be close to prestige 6 tomorrow :thumb:

I'm so sad lol


----------



## Mini 360

Going to a mates house tonight for some system link on 3x40" HDTV. 4 people on each. CARNAGE!


----------



## LiveWire88

Im just about to hit prestige 2 but I prefer the 1st prestige badge over all the others!! 
I wish I could prestige and choose which prestige badge (of the ones earned) is on show 

Apart from that I cant get enough of the game!! (shame my misses dont agree :lol
She keeps telling me this game will cause the end of us!!


----------



## Leemack

LiveWire88 said:


> Im just about to hit prestige 2 but I prefer the 1st prestige badge over all the others!!
> I wish I could prestige and choose which prestige badge (of the ones earned) is on show
> 
> Apart from that I cant get enough of the game!! (shame my misses dont agree :lol
> *She keeps telling me this game will cause the end of us!!*


We can all hope mate - My Mrs keeps telling me this but she is still here


----------



## GIZTO29

If it aint the 360 it'll the car mate! Im on from 10.30ish till 2-3am if anyone wants a game add me GIZTO29 on both platforms. I think i'll be going 360 tonight as im in a purple patch and have a 1.31 K/D Ratio at the mo which is my best to date but its early doors as im only up to lvl 20. On the ps3 im 1.03 and lvl 60. 
Im loving the Astro A40s i got a few weeks ago and theyre so much less hassle on the 360 as theres 2 less wires. I know i asked before but do any of you guys use phones and if so what kind?
Thanks Phil


----------



## Fordy_ST500

we'll im online now if anyone wants a bash? 

cG BronsoN

Edit: 1'000th post!


----------



## GIZTO29

Last night i joined a few friends on 360 and some games of Team HArdcore which i very rarely play but they only play. My god, there was so much camping going on it was like a party at Elton Johns house! Every time i died as i waited to get back in to the game i watched them......hiding in places i didnt even know existed in Afghan and it sickened me. I just played my own game and sniffed them out and made them pay:lol: Theres long periods where theres no sound whatsoever and this just highlights the fact that everyone is just hiding behind a bin like a little mincer. Theres nothing quite like walking round a corner and seeing one crouched behind a bin and sneaking up and putting your gun sight on him but just waiting for a bit then doof doof....hahahhahahah:lol:

Do most people here play Hardcore or normal? I started to enjoy it i have to admit but that was coz i was doing well but had i been gettin into a big negative score i wouldve been gannin radge!:lol


----------



## col85

GIZTO29 said:


> Last night i joined a few friends on 360 and some games of Team HArdcore which i very rarely play but they only play. My god, there was so much camping going on it was like a party at Elton Johns house! Every time i died as i waited to get back in to the game i watched them......hiding in places i didnt even know existed in Afghan and it sickened me. I just played my own game and sniffed them out and made them pay:lol: Theres long periods where theres no sound whatsoever and this just highlights the fact that everyone is just hiding behind a bin like a little mincer. Theres nothing quite like walking round a corner and seeing one crouched behind a bin and sneaking up and putting your gun sight on him but just waiting for a bit then doof doof....hahahhahahah:lol:
> 
> Do most people here play Hardcore or normal? I started to enjoy it i have to admit but that was coz i was doing well but had i been gettin into a big negative score i wouldve been gannin radge!:lol


hardcore mode should be renamed the Campers Delight, but you see why they do it. Its the only way for most people to play it without getting battered by people who are actually good!


----------



## Leemack

I have to admit that yesterday it was camper heaven.

Nice to go round pwning the campers


----------



## GIZTO29

I also think people play it as they know theyre a bad shot. Its good for using the less powerfull weapons ive found. In Rundown the other team were hiding right at the back of the map in the bushes in parts of the map i didnt even know existed! I cant understand why they were there but how i laughed when my heartbeat sensor picked one up and i through my semtex and stuck him!:lol: It made my night!:thumb:


----------



## Doc

Well the new players were out in force last night!
I wish I had Nuke enabled..turned it off for harrier  Played a whole Hardcore TDM match with 28 kills and no deaths with NO camping and me running out of ammo near the end  had to steal someones gun.
The better players seem to play in the early hours, didnt have a game like that after lol.


----------



## Leemack

I came off it earlier because i played TDM express on Skidrow.

4 noobs (Same clan tags) were in one building in each corner just staring down iron sight awaiting people to walk in.

They got me twice but i sussed them out and owned them really well.

But they moved buildings and it was such a boring game


----------



## John74

The f*****g nuke boosting gits were out in force last night in the FFA matches i played in, i seemed to be the only one looking for them most of the time.


----------



## Black-Cat

I played the other night on FFA and someone nuked after only a few minutes in 2 separate games!  Play the game man for Gods sake!


----------



## Leemack

Nuke Boosting is getting out of hand on FFA games now and i have stopped playing it for this reason and only play TDM now.


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Nuke Boosting is getting out of hand on FFA games now and i have stopped playing it for this reason and only play TDM now.


A guys admitted doing it in the COD thread on AV Forums but can someone explain to me what he means as in his reasoning for wanting it for prestiging?

http://www.avforums.com/forums/call...05-boosters-cheaters-name-shame-thread-3.html


----------



## Leemack

He means he didn't want to play legit games and wanted maximum points


----------



## GIZTO29

What a taty! On another note i noticed that the party feature has been removed on some game types, why is this?
Thanks Phil


----------



## Leemack

I think it was to deter boosters but they are absolutely everywhere - Pretty much every game there is some form of cheatage going on.

I am Prestige 6 now and it is hard doing it legit but i don't see the point of getting the bloody game if you cheat to prestige 10


----------



## GB_LOW

huh well thats just sad. MW2 is a great game. hope it doesnt get spoiled like WAW with people under the damned map.

Theres no skill in Nuke Boosting, its just a way to ruin peoples enjoyment


----------



## Leemack

Yup, it is so much more fun to put Sit rep on and go round looking for them :thumb:


----------



## dal84

Do you need sitrep to find tactical insertions? I'm sure i have found them when not using sitrep....................


----------



## Eddy

you can see them normally but with sitrep you can see them from much further away and through walls if I remember correctly.


----------



## rtjc

You dont need it, you can see them without it. But you cant hunt them down so to speak. Site rep will show you where they are and you can go right to them. Agree'd on the boosters though, ruining free for alls. There will be a few patches to come yet


----------



## dal84

Ah right. I will be using sitrep soon to complete the challenges, im working on steady aim at the moment.


----------



## Eddy




----------



## Elliott19864

I can honestly say I am yet to come across enjoy cheating or boosting. But maybe I have and I just haven't noticed.

Loving the AGR-HBAR with holographic sight and grip, it's lethal


----------



## -ROM-

How do you jump?

I know you can do a little hop by pressing button A but some people seem to be able to do a sort of running jump?


----------



## rtjc

if you press your jump button while sprinting, you just jump higher & further


----------



## Leemack

Lol at the video.

I know most of the places the boosters hide now :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

Montage Vids










Just a couple for light viewing :thumb:


----------



## John74

Knife only montage





Knife only 2 montage


----------



## John74

Mythbusters MW2 style, some good useful tips in these videos

Part 1






Part 2






Sorry for all the videos but thought they might be of interest to those new to the game.


----------



## GIZTO29

I havnt seen the vids yet but im bloody vexed after last night! I joined a friend (tubbs) who only play hardcore and after the last time where i started getting into it this time was the complete opposite! I always play TDM and i just dont have the style of play for HC and it showed! Everytime i went looking some T*** shot me in the back from behind a bin or sumic and to top it all off the worst moment came on Highrise. Early in the night my team mates spent nearly the whole game trying to get to all manner of places on the roofs and across the cranes and were losing us the game bigtime. I didnt know you could even get on the roof but then later in the game i went on the same map again and got mullered by people doing exactly the same and worse again they had tactical insertion so when tubbs killed one or two of them a few times they were straight back up there! Its just not fun. I was very rarely in the positive score in any game and my K/D went from 1.31 to 1.14 in a few hours! The problem was due to my low rank due to just getting the game on the 360 (im lvl 60 on ps3) i havnt got Heartbeat on the weapon i wanted to use and everyone else was using just that! Aarrgggh!
I was back on TDM this morning and getting some decent scores back:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

This is absolutely immense;


----------



## John74

Got to try that next time i sneak up on someone LMAO


----------



## Phil1984

Amazing video Lloyd71. Had me in knots!

Way to give MW2 a bash now if anyone is keen? Lairdy1984


----------



## dal84

I just come across nuke boosters on wasteland in FFA . Luckily i got to them after 13 kills haha.


----------



## Leemack

Lol

It is funny doing that :thumb:

If they were good enough then you can get a nuke legit


----------



## Puntoboy

Nuke boosters?


----------



## dal84

They were taking it in turns, someone got a nuke the game before, then in the lobby they were deciding who's turn it was next


----------



## dal84

Just had another game of FFA and there were more nuke boosters! This time on underpass 

I stopped the first attempt, but second time i run around the whole map and could not find them lol


----------



## Leemack

Just ensure you have sitrep on and agree with everyone else in the lobby to find them. They soon leave


----------



## Eddy

I just avoid FFA completely now, it is a joke.

TDM, Domination or S&D for me


----------



## Leemack

TDM express is my new fave but i do like FFA, just a pity i cant play a game without boosters


----------



## John74

For those that like FFA on the 360 add me ( John74 ) lets see how many nuke booster we can upset.


----------



## Eddy

oh dear:


----------



## Danno1975

John74 said:


> For those that like FFA on the 360 add me ( John74 ) lets see how many nuke booster we can upset.


Only got MW2 for Xmas, Whats a Nuke Booster??.


----------



## Eddy

Danno1975 said:


> Only got MW2 for Xmas, Whats a Nuke Booster??.


long story short, 2 people arrange to be on opposite teams, then one allows his mate to kill him 25 times in a row so he gets a nuke (there is a little more involved but thats it in simple).

Absolutely ruins the game

try typing nuke boosting in youtube and I'm sure you'll find some vids


----------



## Danno1975

Eddy said:


> long story short, 2 people arrange to be on opposite teams, then one allows his mate to kill him 25 times in a row so he gets a nuke (there is a little more involved but thats it in simple).
> 
> Absolutely ruins the game
> 
> try typing nuke boosting in youtube and I'm sure you'll find some vids


Sounds like cheating at golf, ie your only cheating your self .

I like it the old school way, thats why I am still on about level 14!!!!!.

Got accused of camping earlier, in the same game where I got my award for running 15 miles using marathon!!.


----------



## Doc

Eddy said:


> oh dear:


How? I dont get it.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Doc said:


> How? I dont get it.


It is a custom/modified game on the PC. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

Glitch heaven or hell as i like to put it.

When i see the score table and the glitchers have 30 million score and are 10/70 with 23 mins of gameplay i just laugh because they will be shocking at the game so they are cheating 1 person. It aint me so it must be themselves


----------



## Eddy

The problem for me is I was more than happy to spend the next year or so getting up to prestige level 10 but it just seems that such a high % of people are already there due to boosting in various forms that it has almost lost all its magic now, the amount of level 70 prestige 10's I see everyday is hidious and just takes away that feeling of achievement that I was hoping to get eventually.

Oh well, I'll still no doubt play it everyday so what can you do.


----------



## Gandi

Showshine said:


> Glitch heaven or hell as i like to put it.
> 
> When i see the score table and the glitchers have 30 million score and are 10/70 with 23 mins of gameplay i just laugh because they will be shocking at the game so they are cheating 1 person. It aint me so it must be themselves


It's stupid IMO i played some fella the other day who was very high up prestige but was so shockingly poor at the game it was unreal, i tend not to pay any attention to the level just to how good the person im playing actually is


----------



## Leemack

Yup

Agreed.

I have levelled up quickly on this game due to being off injured and all over xmas me and my lad played it alot.

I tend not to care what level someone is but i play my own game and when i get to 10/70 i know i've done it properly and not boosted once.

I am prestige 6 level 50 now and i'm on 6 days of gameplay lol (Well my son played most of it TBH.

I was in a lobby last night and there was 2 10/70 players and granted 1 of them was superb and got 36 kills and just 9 deaths in 1 game but the other one was horrendous and quite obviously hadn't played legit games too often. He got 5 kils and 19 deaths


----------



## buckas

Eddy said:


> oh dear:


how quick does he go through the menus:doubleshoand how fast is the gameplay :doublesho too fast for me :lol:


----------



## Alex L

Showshine said:


> Yup
> 
> Agreed.
> I have levelled up quickly on this game due to being off injured and all over xmas me and my lad played it alot.
> 
> I tend not to care what level someone is but i play my own game and when i get to 10/70 i know i've done it properly and not boosted once.
> 
> I am prestige 6 level 50 now and i'm on 6 days of gameplay lol (Well my son played most of it TBH.
> 
> I was in a lobby last night and there was 2 10/70 players and granted 1 of them was superb and got 36 kills and just 9 deaths in 1 game but * the other one was horrendous and quite obviously hadn't played legit games too often. He got 5 kils and 19 deaths*


Thats me :lol:

Although thats down to me being crap


----------



## Doc

EastUpperGooner said:


> It is a custom/modified game on the PC. :thumb:


Thats what I thought but didnt I spy an xbox menu?


----------



## John74

Doc said:


> Thats what I thought but didnt I spy an xbox menu?


Ohh thats a modded xbox for sure :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner

I didnt watch it that far, lol

At least they arent on PS3 yet.


----------



## Black-Cat

Played Sabotage for the first time last night!

Good grief, to say my KD ratio took a battering is a bit of an understatement!
28 deaths!  28 deaths man, can't believe it! God, how rubbish am I? Don't answer that!


----------



## Leemack

Black-Cat said:


> Played Sabotage for the first time last night!
> 
> Good grief, to say my KD ratio took a battering is a bit of an understatement!
> 28 deaths!  28 deaths man, can't believe it! God, how rubbish am I? Don't answer that!












:thumb:


----------



## Eddy

I apologise for posting another link but seems more and more glitches are being found by the day


----------



## John-R-

Don't want to start a consol war but does it not seem that most of these glitches/hacks so far are on the Xbox, is it to do wit hthe way that games are constructed on the Xbox software that makes it more vunrable 

John


----------



## Leemack

I think it is because most of the boosting sites are Xbox based so this is probably why


----------



## GB_LOW

PS3 wont be far behind after all its the same game. At least we dont have to put with AIM bots like on PC. boosting will pass.


----------



## dal84

Ok i have been at level 70 for a while now and decided to do challenges instead of prestige. Some challenges though you have to prestige to unlock, so what i need to know is if i prestige once, will this unlock all challenges and titles you can get? Or do i need to prestige every time to unlock more challenges?


----------



## Leemack

The titles and emblems continue up to 10/70 and once you unlock the prestige challenges som reset but others carry on i think.


----------



## Tom_the_great

there is a handy website i have at home(currently at work) i will post later with every unlockable on it i plan to only prestige once and get all titles and emblems bar the ones for prestige 2-10 but every other title emblem (ie guns etc) are do-able... once you have prestiged once...

Tom.


----------



## dal84

Would it be this site mate?

http://callofduty.wikia.com/wiki/Call_of_Duty:_Modern_Warfare_2_challenges


----------



## Eddy

anyone else having trouble playing today, I keep getting held up at the "fetching playlists" etc etc bit?

I noticed when I turned the console on that there was an update happening and some stuff may be unavailable but it said I should still be able to play online.

??


----------



## Tom_the_great

dal23 said:


> Would it be this site mate?
> 
> http://callofduty.wikia.com/wiki/Call_of_Duty:_Modern_Warfare_2_challenges


That would be the one !  great site that im still working my way towards the riot shield 10,000 damage !


----------



## Leemack

I have come off it because of the lagging thats going on


----------



## Doc

I hammered scavenger last night to earn a reward, god damn its a good perk, claymores got hammered and people got annoyed


----------



## Leemack

It is a good perk.


----------



## dal84

Anyone else having problems with friends not showing as online? I know a few of my friends are online but on my friends list it shows them as offline and no time or date under their name as to when they last signed in???


----------



## zafira_gsi

blocked you?


----------



## Eddy

or appearing offline


----------



## dal84

Haha na i was in a game with a friend and on the phone to him at the same time, then i left and tried to re-join and he was no longer showing online............


----------



## Leemack

He is appearing offline. I do most of the time TBH.


----------



## John-R-

Doc said:


> I hammered scavenger last night to earn a reward, god damn its a good perk, claymores got hammered and people got annoyed


Scav Pro is my fav perk :thumb:

John


----------



## scottgm

i like the commando pro perk... just because it annoyed me so much when i didnt have it...

plus you can jump off anything lol


----------



## John-R-

Scav Pro
Hardline Pro
Commando Pro



John


----------



## dal84

I have been having so much fun with marathon, lightweight, commando. I just run around the map knifing everyone :lol:


----------



## Leemack

I'm bored so im going on COD Lol


----------



## -ROM-

What's the difference between the red dot sight and the holographic sight? 

As far as i can see the holographic is just a red dot with a circle around it! Or am i missing something?


----------



## Mini 360

rmorgan84 said:


> What's the difference between the red dot sight and the holographic sight?
> 
> As far as i can see the holographic is just a red dot with a circle around it! Or am i missing something?


Im keen to find this out too. Cant stand the holographic as it takes up too much room in the sight. Prefer the red dot over anything.


----------



## -ROM-

Mini 360 said:


> Im keen to find this out too. Cant stand the holographic as it takes up too much room in the sight. Prefer the red dot over anything.


That's the thing. Unless i'm missing something, it's pointless.


----------



## Black-Cat

Anyone know what the Sitrep Pro perk give you extra over the standard Sitrep?


----------



## -ROM-

Bump.

Anyone got an answer about the holographic sight?


----------



## Eddy

There is no technical advantage of either so its just what you prefer, I agree that the red dot site is much better as its more precise :thumb:

Anyway I prestiged last night and although I have managed to get up to level 17ish I am really struggling now and ending most games with a K/D of 1 or less 

I know I am missing some perks and guns and my beloved claymores etc but I seem to lose every one on one now, anyone else struggle after prestiging?? might just be lag as my t'internet connection has been pretty poor today but still, very frustrating to be honest.


----------



## Leemack

rmorgan84 said:


> Bump.
> 
> Anyone got an answer about the holographic sight?


When your aiming and move your gun the Red dot on it moves further to the right when ur turning so if ur guarding you can switch to left and right and take out anyone quicker, With the Red dot sight its fixed into place, So you have to do the full turn to shoot them.

I think red dot is best for close range, Holographic is good for medium range.


----------



## Leemack

Eddy said:


> There is no technical advantage of either so its just what you prefer, I agree that the red dot site is much better as its more precise :thumb:
> 
> Anyway I prestiged last night and although I have managed to get up to level 17ish I am really struggling now and ending most games with a K/D of 1 or less
> 
> I know I am missing some perks and guns and my beloved claymores etc but I seem to lose every one on one now, anyone else struggle after prestiging?? might just be lag as my t'internet connection has been pretty poor today but still, very frustrating to be honest.


Not really but some days I am shocking but most i get 1.5 KD ratio and never really get less than 20 kills per game.

I hit prestige 7 about 10 mins ago so now i'm on DW for the night - Woo hoo.

3 Prestigeas away from 10. Suppose the snow does help in some ways lol


----------



## LiveWire88

Showshine said:


> I'm bored so im going on COD Lol


I got bored so I turned COD off and logged onto DW


----------



## Leemack

Thats all i do ATM.

Go on Cod, come back onto DW, COD, DW etc etc.

Might have to fit the family in for 10 mins inbetween :devil:


----------



## Danno1975

Arghhhh, in the middle of a team death match doing ok and got a Disk unreadable error, somehow the console had fallen over against the wall on the unit behind the telly, whilst i call Mulder and Sculler to figure out how it happened my new (xmas gift) copy of COD MW2 is carved up beyond help, anyone know the current cheapest offering????, I am still off on Holiday till the end of the week so this is a real pain.

The wii is busted too (Dirty disc was shoved in by "someone" in doors and has buggared the lens) so I can't even fall back to Toy Story which is good fun.


----------



## Leemack

We get disc unreadable sometimes but that was a faulty disc drive on the Xbox which is apparently a common problem.


----------



## Danno1975

Showshine said:


> We get disc unreadable sometimes but that was a faulty disc drive on the Xbox which is apparently a common problem.


Wish it was a warranty thing, but no the disk has several deep grooved etched in it now!!!!...


----------



## -ROM-

Danno1975 said:


> Wish it was a warranty thing, but no the disk has several deep grooved etched in it now!!!!...


What do you mean by deep? Could you try polishing them out with some finishing polish or Meguairs PlastiX?


----------



## -ROM-

As for your question. My local tesco had it on special offer @ £27.99 before christmas, might be worth checking in your local store!


----------



## Danno1975

rmorgan84 said:


> What do you mean by deep? Could you try polishing them out with some finishing polish or Meguairs PlastiX?


Was thinking of having a go with Scratch X which I already have in the garage :thumb:


----------



## mand

I scratched a disc by moving my xbox whilst playing - got a perfect circular deep scratch. I tried metal polish first which really messed up the disc. Then out came lime prime - used in small circles over the whole disc, applied with a kitchen paper towel. Needed a fair amount of pressure then rinse and dried. Did this 3 times - now as good as new.
Mand


----------



## Danno1975

mand said:


> I scratched a disc by moving my xbox whilst playing - got a perfect circular deep scratch. I tried metal polish first which really messed up the disc. Then out came lime prime - used in small circles over the whole disc, applied with a kitchen paper towel. Needed a fair amount of pressure then rinse and dried. Did this 3 times - now as good as new.
> Mand


Cool you've given me some hope!!!, might brave the snow to trip put to the garage


----------



## Mini 360

Do you have your xbox placed vertically? Thats a dead cert for scratching your discs. :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

£19 (at least i think it was) in Game on special I saw earlier :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Danno1975

Mini 360 said:


> Do you have your xbox placed vertically? Thats a dead cert for scratching your discs. :thumb:


Yeah, but its been like that for over 2 years, just saw a toy shoved in front of it so it looks like my toddler might have pushed it over against the wall causing the damage ...


----------



## Danno1975

Johnnyopolis said:


> £19 (at least i think it was) in Game on special I saw earlier :thumb:
> 
> Johnny


Cool, might pop over to Game tomorrow as 30 minutes of Scratch X has not got it working again, I can get to the game lobby but then it just hangs until it times out with the disk error!!.

Shame, still maybe ODST will get a look in now , though tbh the game is pretty much a let down and theres no muliplayer, its just halo3 with all the maps (which I already bought!!)!!!!.....


----------



## Leemack

Now thats a good price


----------



## Doc

What am I doing wrong with the AC130?
I am after a Nuke in Hardcore TDM, set my claymores up and concentrate on one area, get a harrier strike then get an AC130 but I can never clean up with it!
It seems everyone is either in a building or I cant see them on the radar, also it doesnt go where I want it too...lol
Looking on Youtube the nuke vids seem to clean up with the AC, am I missing something or do you think standard TDM would be a better option?


----------



## buckas

Mini 360 said:


> Do you have your xbox placed vertically? Thats a dead cert for scratching your discs. :thumb:


had my white box standing up since i got it on sept 07, not one disc scratched

(have seen the vids though and yeh it could happen)


----------



## John-R-

Doc said:


> What am I doing wrong with the AC130?
> I am after a Nuke in Hardcore TDM, set my claymores up and concentrate on one area, get a harrier strike then get an AC130 but I can never clean up with it!
> It seems everyone is either in a building or I cant see them on the radar, also it doesnt go where I want it too...lol
> Looking on Youtube the nuke vids seem to clean up with the AC, am I missing something or do you think standard TDM would be a better option?


If your opponets are using Cold Blooded you will not see them with the AC130/Chopper Gunner etc all you can do is swap to the smaller gun and hope to see somebody running instead of using the red squares around them. Rememebr there is a lag time for shooting/reloading on the larger guns.
If they're in buildings not a lot you can do about it afraid  other than try shooting through windows etc

John


----------



## Ric

Killstreak kills, IE with the ac130, do not accumilate for another killstreak do they? 

you have to actually shoot/blow up 25 people


----------



## Gandi

carbonangel said:


> Killstreak kills, IE with the ac130, do not accumilate for another killstreak do they?
> 
> you have to actually shoot/blow up 25 people


They count if you got them as a Killstreak Reward, NOT if they came from a Random Crate drop


----------



## Dan_V6

is it me or does anyone else find that it is really hard to kill anyone? for the past 2 nights i can put a clip into someone and they just turn around and either shoot me or stab me!


----------



## Leemack

It depends on what set up you have.

If i don't have Stopping power on, it takes too long to kill them. Also some of the guns damage rating is ****e


----------



## Ric

Showshine said:


> It depends on what set up you have.
> 
> If i don't have Stopping power on, it takes too long to kill them. Also some of the guns damage rating is ****e


Play hardcore then


----------



## Leemack

carbonangel said:


> Play hardcore then


Nope,

Full of campers

On another note, as i hit prestige 7 last night i realised the badge is almost identical to prestige 2. Feel like ive been demoted lol


----------



## Awol

I went back to normal play instead of hardcore and am finding it quite annoying how hard it is to kill people again! lol


----------



## Leemack

Lol,

You do have to re-adjust.

I used to play alot of hardcore on COD4 and WAW but there are sooo many campers on MW2 that i find it hard to play properly.


----------



## dal84

What is really annoying me is campers on FFA sitting in a corner with a heartbeat sensor just waiting for you to come past 

I have only recently unlocked ninja pro again after going prestige so it's not such an issue now.................


----------



## Leemack

Yes they are everywhere - Ninja pro is a good perk though.

Heartbeat sensors were good when the game first came out but most people use ninja now anyway


----------



## dal84

It was hard to kill the campers using heartbeat sensor before I got ninja again because they knew when I was coming back after them :lol:


----------



## Leemack

^^ 

noob tube ftw


----------



## John-R-

Heartbeat Sensor is a lame attachment IMO

John


----------



## Leemack

It does a good job at times though John - If it is used correctly, it can be superb


----------



## Gandi

Awol said:


> I went back to normal play instead of hardcore and am finding it quite annoying how hard it is to kill people again! lol


+1 on that, im used to one shot kills, then going back to normal core its like 10 shot kills lol


----------



## John-R-

Showshine said:


> It does a good job at times though John - If it is used correctly, it can be superb


I just cant get used to it hanging from the side of the gun TBH seriously I probably have less than 100 kills with it total. It does come in handy for killing campers though 

John


----------



## Leemack

I agree John - That is a drawback with it - Too bulky but Campers get owned with it on :thumb:


----------



## Dan_V6

i cant get on with the heartbeat sensor. I prefer playing hardcore, but usually when i play with mates we do normal team death match it is really annoying with out fmj/stopping power on.


----------



## Leemack

OMG.

Went onto a Domination match today and used the M4a1 with Stopping power, Scavenger and Commando.

66 kills 13 deaths - :thumb:

Got accused of boosting lol


----------



## John-R-

Showshine said:


> OMG.
> 
> Went onto a Domination match today and used the M4a1 with Stopping power, Scavenger and Commando.
> 
> 66 kills 13 deaths - :thumb:
> 
> Got accused of boosting lol


Nice score :thumb: I play way too much FFA best so far was 30-4 on Wasteland using the Intervention+Heat Scope, scav pro, hardline pro and something else that I can't remember 
Sneaking round the edges and picking people off then using the scav perk to nick their claymores :thumb:

John


----------



## Leemack

I used to love FFA but as i have already said - Way too many boosters.

Haven't really played on FFA since but im sure it will calm down


----------



## John-R-

Showshine said:


> I used to love FFA but as i have already said - Way too many boosters.
> 
> Haven't really played on FFA since but im sure it will calm down


True unfortunately  Fun killing them though if you can find them 

Capture the flag is good, nice and quick paced :thumb: I've been just going into the Mosh Pit recently as it gives a good variety of games generally.

John


----------



## Leemack

Never been in the Mosh pitt.

Is there a kill limit like FFA?


----------



## John-R-

Showshine said:


> Never been in the Mosh pitt.
> 
> Is there a kill limit like FFA?


Mosh Pit just randomly picks one of the other game types, so one round you could being TDM then next round Capture the Flag or Dom seems to depend on how many players are in the lobby, great idea if you want some random variety 

John


----------



## Leemack

Oh ok ta :thumb:

Might have a little try of this later


----------



## Fordy_ST500

as i actually am a beast at this game, played domination on scrapyard!, pulled off a nuke! and our team was destroying so i didnt call it in and thought to leave it for the end of the game!...died, then went on another s1ck killstreak of 27 in the same game, 2 nukes in 1 game  shame i couldnt call them both in at once! final score in that game or 89-7


----------



## Edward101

Fordy_ST500 said:


> as i actually am a beast at this game, played domination on scrapyard!, pulled off a nuke! and our team was destroying so i didnt call it in and thought to leave it for the end of the game!...died, then went on another s1ck killstreak of 27 in the same game, 2 nukes in 1 game  shame i couldnt call them both in at once! final score in that game or 89-7


Pretty impressive :thumb: What weapons did you use?
Atm I'm using ump45 with fall camo and silencer, then as secondary m9 with tactical knife


----------



## Leemack

Fordy_ST500 said:


> as i actually am a beast at this game, played domination on scrapyard!, pulled off a nuke! and our team was destroying so i didnt call it in and thought to leave it for the end of the game!...died, then went on another s1ck killstreak of 27 in the same game, 2 nukes in 1 game  shame i couldnt call them both in at once! final score in that game or 89-7


Very nice

What prestige are you?

I'm hoping to prestige 10/70 within 2 weeks


----------



## GIZTO29

Black-Cat said:


> Anyone know what the Sitrep Pro perk give you extra over the standard Sitrep?


It gives the enemies louder footsteps and i would imagine inturn makes ninja pro packers audible!:thumb: Its paper rock scissors innit:lol:


----------



## rtjc

GIZTO29 said:


> It gives the enemies louder footsteps and i would imagine inturn makes ninja pro packers audible!:thumb: Its paper rock scissors innit:lol:


Interesting, i sneak about with ninja pro, hmm... may have to go on COD for a blast now im thinking about it


----------



## GIZTO29

Ive been having great success with marathon, lightweight, ninja pro, mp5k, g18 and painkiller. I went 36-6-10 on crazy rust last night. That was in a private game but all the same i pwned everyone and i even had a ac-130 care package stolen off me! I went to activate it and was stabbed in the back! I did get a stealth bomber mind. In my experience care packages are either pap or carzily good! Ive had 2 predators, a stealth bomber and attack helo in one game lol. I think the chopper gunner seems more succesfull than the ac-130 from my ingame experience but ive never had the pleasure to use the chopper gunner The 2 times ive had ac1-30 didnt go well. 1st time the screen went black for 30 secs for which i can only assume i was killed on the ground then the 2nd everyone hid!


----------



## -ROM-

Something strange is happening! I've just played 2 games and everyone including me ws moving at the speed of light. What's going on?


----------



## GIZTO29

Im on now till 2am, feel free to send me a fr people! GIZTO29 360 tonight:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Very nice
> 
> What prestige are you?
> 
> I'm hoping to prestige 10/70 within 2 weeks


Whats your tag then mate? You dont have to disclose it if you dont want to. I couldnt see it in the list.


----------



## -ROM-

rmorgan84 said:


> Something strange is happening! I've just played 2 games and everyone including me ws moving at the speed of light. What's going on?


Bump for the above question...


----------



## Leemack

Speed glitch

The boosters start it and make a domination game and you can get 100 kills per game


----------



## Leemack

Also once you are infected with the glitch, if you have 2 xboxes, you can cage match boost and get 20 kills in about 1 minute.

Pretty pointless really


----------



## -ROM-

Showshine said:


> Speed glitch
> 
> The boosters start it and make a domination game and you can get 100 kills per game


Is there any way of stopping it?

It's not the end of the world, in fact it's quite entertaining for a few matches and you do seem to get more kills. But after a while it does become tiresome!


----------



## Eddy

Morgan I have been getting this too, all this morning every S&D game I joined was insanely fast, I just gave up as it was unplayable.


----------



## LiveWire88

Showshine said:


> Also once you are infected with the glitch, if you have 2 xboxes, you can cage match boost and get 20 kills in about 1 minute.
> 
> Pretty pointless really


Inless you are someone who is obsessed with reaching prestige 10/70!
IMO the first prestige badge looks the best anyway..


----------



## Leemack

I'm not obsessed with getting to 10/70 but i am going to do it this month and then i am going to play to complete every challenge day by day.

Little pleasures lol :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975

Hooray, it lives after using several bouts of down time settling my 2 month old to scratch x my disk i managed to get it to load a map in a private xbox live game so it looks like its fixed. Disk actually looks like brushed stainless now but it works  . Just going to mount my plasma on the wall now so dependant on how that goes may have a crack tonight Danno1975.


----------



## Eddy

Showshine said:


> I'm not obsessed with getting to 10/70 but i am going to do it this month and then i am going to play to complete every challenge day by day.
> 
> Little pleasures lol :thumb:


I will not stop till I get 10/70 and 100% challenges, only problem for me is its going to take probably most of this year to do.


----------



## LiveWire88

Showshine said:


> I'm not obsessed with getting to 10/70 but i am going to do it this month and then i am going to play to complete every challenge day by day.
> 
> Little pleasures lol :thumb:


Na fair play mate, I wish I had the patience to do it!!

Im only level 56 prestige 2... and I hate the 2nd prestige badge


----------



## Leemack

7th is the similar to 2 on the screen - It's crap.

I like 10 though


----------



## dal84

You do get some immature people on this game! I was just playing FFA, killed someone as they were trying to collect their care package and then of course stole the care package.

He then sent me a message..................... suk ur mum :lol:


----------



## Leemack

Oh mate, i get messages of plonkers all the time.

Like when i owned this one kid about 6 times in a row and went on to win the FFA with 30-8. He messaged me "U fukin noob, go back to australia and stay off COD. UR not welcome NOOB"

:lol:

Ok mate - Just because i PWNED you and your 2 friends who joined your game. 

He then voice messaged me and offered me out in a 1 on 1 so i obliged.

He killed me twice ! I killed him 24 times before he left and i got another message saying "Ive submitted a player review about U, NOOB. I complained bcuz u r too agressive"

WTF


----------



## Leemack

He thought i was Australian because of my Midlands Accent lol


----------



## Danno1975

Flat screen on the wall, blue ray, Virgin HD box and most importantly Xbox 360 all up and running, 42" Plasma a bit of a handfull to get onto the wall mount on yer own, but I never dropped it .

Wifes just feeding baby then I am hitting the live with my de scratched Cod mw2!!!!!! pleased as punch with that saved £45 (the 19.99 game offer was for Cod4), any one else going on line?, whats your tags be good to have a DW team death match, or even a DW only free for all, knives or pistols only ......................

I'm more Coultard than Button but still a good bloke for the team


----------



## Elliott19864

Not been playing lately as theres ALOT of camping going on.

Getting right into Fifa 10 now after it was bought for me for christmas, never liked football games.


----------



## Danno1975

CupraElliott said:


> Not been playing lately as theres ALOT of camping going on.
> 
> Getting right into Fifa 10 now after it was bought for me for christmas, never liked football games.


Ah campings all part of the fun, don't camp myself, indeed keep winning acheivments for running around, up to 26 miles so far......

I'm going on for a crack now (if my de scratched disk holds out!!)


----------



## -ROM-

As i've said before, there's a difference between camping and being tactical. After all if it was a real war zone would you run round like a headless chicken or pick a position that had a tactical advantage?


----------



## Deano

rmorgan84 said:


> As i've said before, there's a difference between camping and being tactical. After all if it was a real war zone would you run round like a headless chicken of pick a position that had a tactical advantage?


nail on the head there. i do get slated for camping sometimes. but when i do i'm 40 feet in the air, in the prone position with a sniper rifle. dont see the prob as thats what a sniper would do!


----------



## LiveWire88

At the end of the day there is nothing to say you cant camp so I dont see any problem with it.. I just prefer the run and gun approach.

If it was a real war zone I think I would camp all the time, because I dont want to die and once you kill a guy he aint gonna come back looking for you is he!!

Its all part of the game.


----------



## Danno1975

So whose going on line!!!


----------



## LiveWire88

Im up for it, you on PS3? or Xbox?

Im on PS3, livewire68


----------



## Danno1975

LiveWire88 said:


> Im up for it, you on PS3? or Xbox?
> 
> Im on PS3, livewire68


ahh shame, Xbox


----------



## rtjc

Cross platform online play has to be the next big thing, surely, hopefully!


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> He thought i was Australian because of my Midlands Accent lol


I was on last night and on my team were 2 welsh lads. An american kid who they battered was shouting eff off u dirty australians:lol:
Note to self, dont play cod when youve had a drink! I had some woo woos last night and 2 bottles of wine and my k/d has plummeted
Well, ive discovered that even sober for the past 2 days my skills have all but left me! What the hell has happened to my aim and reflexes? They werent perfect to start with but now every 1 on 1 end in me respawning! Ive started using the ACR which is underpowered so maybe its that? Theres times where i blatantly put a few bullets in the other player and he stabs me which is nuts! I must admit ive been using my run and gun marathon, lightweight and ninja pro with MP5K and G18 and while its great upclose i always find myself facing an opponent far enough away for them to dust me with their SCAR!  I think my KD has changed by about -100 in a few hours! 1.21 to 1.12. Im still 300 ahead so theres still hope.


----------



## Leemack

Lol.

Mate the last few days have been the same for me so it must be a case of having a bad time of it.

I stopped playing y'day due to getting owned. Had a few games today but the same happened so i think overplaying it doesn't help so i'm off it for a while (A while being tonight  )


----------



## Tom_the_great

i was on just after work ... playing HQ and came across some kids boosting *sigh* fun to hunt down tho :devil:


----------



## Leemack

Lol.

Pwn them


----------



## Tom_the_great

Showshine said:


> Lol.
> 
> Pwn them


Dam right! i was looking at my leaderboard for which you are now top!!! and you have 400+ win streak how is that possable !!! haha think mines like 15 ! but my accuracy is gettin back to normal as is kd but there still way too low for my liking


----------



## Greg_VXR

if anyone is ps3 and plays then feel free to add me!!

Gregl91


----------



## LiveWire88

Tom_the_great said:


> Dam right! i was looking at my leaderboard for which you are now top!!! *and you have 400+ win streak how is that possable !!!* haha think mines like 15 ! but my accuracy is gettin back to normal as is kd but there still way too low for my liking


BOOSTING!!


----------



## John74

I have a 132 win streak from playing free for all :thumb:


----------



## scottgm

rtjc said:


> Cross platform online play has to be the next big thing, surely, hopefully!


I agree! Can't see it happening soon thou


----------



## Doc

FFA is so funny, dont normally play it.
Im starting to unlock all the challenges, played a couple of games with sprint and knife only...18+ kills 

What I did notice is boosters dont bother with hardcore but they damn well love ffa! 

Throwing knife is an art form as well, will have to practice long shots


----------



## buckas

loving the striker shotgun at the mo, on lvl 35 iirc


----------



## Leemack

Boosting? Nope.

My mate has a 567 win streak.

I did quite well to get that streak and don't boost - I am a decent player (Ask Tom, He has been in lobbies with me)


----------



## Eddy

I am starting to get really frustrated with the whole not being able to kit someone if they have started their stabbing animation thing.

You see someone 20 yards away, empty a clip straight at him but no, he runs through all the bullets and stabs you, then in the killcam it shows you didn't fire a single shot!!!

Very very frustrating


----------



## Leemack

So glad you have seen this too. I thought i was going mad when i saw this happen.

Happens all the time and does get on your nerves.

some players go round stabbing everything


----------



## buckas

yeh same here, they seem to jump about 5 paces when they stab you 

ahh well


----------



## Doc

Tactical knife and sprint.
If you jump you can knife even further away!...as I found to my advantage last night 

The lag is strange, if someone is knifing me, I go to knife them, die before I do then I knife mid air on respawn? lol


----------



## Leemack

Whats a tactical knife?


----------



## GIZTO29

buckas said:


> yeh same here, they seem to jump about 5 paces when they stab you
> 
> ahh well


Theyre using commando which gives you a longer reach. Bloody annoying! Showshine, you havnt heard of Tactical Knife?? Its available with handguns once you do some of the challenges and is super fast at stabbing. If you watch your K cam after dying it is held over the gun in the other hand and uses a back handed stabbing motion.


----------



## Leemack

Oh ok,

I have now unlocked most guns but i never do the handgun challenges mate as i always have Machine pistols or Shottys.

The 1887 range seems to have glitched again


----------



## Lloyd71

This game has got really bad now. You very rarely come across people who aren't using long range knives or dual shotguns, some of them lunge at you through all of your bullets and kill you. How exciting.

Then there's the poor matchmaking, terrible lobbies, glitched games, taking aaaaages to find any games when with a party, and thermal scope campers.

I've been playing MW1 lately and it's miles better.


----------



## Danno1975

lol because I must suck I must get match below you lot as I rarely have probs like that, my problem is I always forget I have the knife!!!!...


----------



## Leemack

Today hasn't been to bad if i'm honest.

I only play Domination now as you very very rarely get boosters, my connection seems to be sorted and games are easy to get into.

Got 11 ranks before i hit prestige 8 :thumb:

I have noticed though, 2 of my pals on my friends list have shot from prestige 1 to 10/70 with 1 hour of gameplay.

Why they have done that i don't know as they suck at the game and could be banned from XBL


----------



## Eddy

I've basically fallen in love with demolition now, think its pretty much the only game mode I have played since prestiging, ok some games are over real quick when you get team-mates who play it like a TDM, but when you get a good group, my word you can earn some serious points.

Also I have always been a red-dot-site man but recently been using extended mags on the m4 and it seems to serve me well.

As for MW1 lloyd, I think I might agree although I haven't touched it since mw2 came out. The game itself (mw2) is obviously an amazing game and I think most of the peoples issues are due to people either playing in a certain "noobish" way or boosting, while mw1 didn't have all the flashy things like amazing graphics and a massive list of kill streaks and a zillion challenges, all it did have was truely amazing gameplay. The same thing happened when WaW came out, I was singing its praises then one night I went back to mw1 and I fell in love all over again.

I feel mw1 gives the better pure experience almost all of the time while mw2 is still great fun, when you eventually find a good game with a good crowd, it can be awesome.


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Oh ok,
> 
> I have now unlocked most guns but i never do the handgun challenges mate as i always have Machine pistols or Shottys.
> 
> The 1887 range seems to have glitched again


I know what you mean mate, its easy to overlook the handguns isnt it. I got someones akimbo 1887s the the other night and couldnt believe the kills and distance on them. Ridiculous! I need to get them! On the other hand the ranger ive got is pap! I failed to kill a man infront of me with a direct aim at a distance i couldve spat on him from! When i had them on ps3 they seemed better.


----------



## Sharpy

I only play domination too 

Also I was having a spy at the leaderboard last night how in the holy hell are people at the top prestige 10 and all that crap with 0 hours playing time? WTF lol

Anyhow im going on for a game now add me if you like - savvystarfish (dont ask )


----------



## GIZTO29

Im loving groundwar and domination. I went 35 k, 5 assists, 6 deaths and a 24 kill streak on derailed in Domination earlier. I was using marathon, lightweight and commando with an mp5k and g18. 24 kill streak aswell. My best game to date and the end to my woefull last few days on the game! Infact in 2 games i put 50 kills on to my k/d.:thumb: Love this game!


----------



## Deano

just got game winning kill cam with the ac130. well chuffed as i've been trying to do it for ages! just couldnt time it right.


----------



## Leemack

Nice one lads :thumb: 

I love it when it goes well, makes me wanna play more


----------



## Doc

Nearly first prestige....do I level up? Hmmmm...


----------



## Leemack

Yes - Prestige is the way forward :thumb:

Prestige 8 for me today woop

Probably take a month to hit pres 9 though because im busy next week


----------



## buckas

what do you guys mean by prestige? im on level 36 at the mo, is there another tier higher up - what's the highest?


----------



## buckas

Eddy said:


> I've basically fallen in love with demolition now, think its pretty much the only game mode I have played since prestiging, ok some games are over real quick when you get team-mates who play it like a TDM, but when you get a good group, my word you can earn some serious points.
> 
> Also I have always been a red-dot-site man but recently been using extended mags on the m4 and it seems to serve me well.
> 
> As for MW1 lloyd, I think I might agree although I haven't touched it since mw2 came out. The game itself (mw2) is obviously an amazing game and I think most of the peoples issues are due to people either playing in a certain "noobish" way or boosting, while mw1 didn't have all the flashy things like amazing graphics and a massive list of kill streaks and a zillion challenges, all it did have was truely amazing gameplay. The same thing happened when WaW came out, I was singing its praises then one night I went back to mw1 and I fell in love all over again.


had a go on demolition after reading your info, good advice gain a lot of points very quickly :thumb:

can't wait for BF:BC2 multiplayer


----------



## GIZTO29

buckas said:


> what do you guys mean by prestige? im on level 36 at the mo, is there another tier higher up - what's the highest?


When you get to the end of lvl 70 you have a choice to stay (and keep all of your lovely guns etc) or go to lvl 1 prestige which means you start from scratch at lvl 1 again but with a different badge. This can be done 10 times in total. Not my bag i have to say and something ive avoided on every cod.


----------



## Deano

i did prestige on cod4. wont be doing it on mw2. really cant be bothered.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

il admit i have boosted about 10 accounts up to 10/70 and have just sold them to pathetic american kids...getting my main account up legit! im on prestige 2 (thought it was 3 ) lvl 59 with 24,000 kills, my k/d used to be 1.09 but ive sort of got myself a tactic for every game and now my k/d is 1.25!


----------



## buckas

GIZTO29 said:


> When you get to the end of lvl 70 you have a choice to stay (and keep all of your lovely guns etc) or go to lvl 1 prestige which means you start from scratch at lvl 1 again but with a different badge. This can be done 10 times in total. Not my bag i have to say and something ive avoided on every cod.


thanks


----------



## Leemack

I love prestiging though and it isn't for everyone i agree.

It does grind on me losing all of my guns


----------



## Doc

I probably wont bother, the amount of clan players that have obviously been sat in a server gaining false points for hours on end is ridiculous.
I think Ill just try to max it out on 1 and see how it goes.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Doc said:


> I probably wont bother, the amount of clan players that have obviously been sat in a server gaining false points for hours on end is ridiculous.
> I think Ill just try to max it out on 1 and see how it goes.


im doing same 

i do enjoy the game i have only had few bad games where people ruin it ... must be lucky once the game novelty has warn off for the lil cnuts that hack the game will be awsome like mw1 is now its only real gamers play and so much fun give it few months for them to pefect it and well all be laughing


----------



## Eddy

I'm gonna keep prestiging till 10/70, it keeps the game fresh for me and I can stand not earning exp, weird I know. I had intended to 100% the challenges but I don't think thats gonna happen now, I mean 1000 AC130 kills!!! even if you were to average 10 kills per AC130 you get ( I probably average 5) then it will take you 100 of them, so unless your calling one in every other game then its going to take hundreds of hours. I think when it becomes a chore to play this game then I'll stop. 

Another thing, I mentioned on here a long while back that I had got to level 30 or so and had never been killed by a claymore, well I'm now prestige 1 level 40ish and as far as I remember I have only been killed maybe 5 times by them. I get so many kills from them and I now play a lot of target based games so I find it really strange that I never hit them.


----------



## Leemack

I have today discovered that the range and power of the 1887 Shotguns is back to amazing levels.

You need certain perks enabled to do it though.

I got 34 kills with it today - One shot kills from very far away.


----------



## Eddy

Showshine said:


> I have today discovered that the range and power of the 1887 Shotguns is back to amazing levels.
> 
> You need certain perks enabled to do it though.
> 
> I got 34 kills with it today - One shot kills from very far away.


Is it still bling + fmj?


----------



## Leemack

Might be 

Yeah, not really a secret but hey.

I only use them if i have a crap game and i need a confidence boost - My main weapon now is the Scar. I love that gun


----------



## Alex L

For those playing on PC what key/control settings are you using as I keep getting stuffed when it comes to knife fights, even if I see them first I still get killed.


----------



## rusty82

i'm slowly working my way up the ranks, currently at 32 i think but having only just started to own a ps3 i seem to be lacking in the skills department 

anyways thought i would give, marathon, commando etc ago and start the knifing campaign! some levels work for me on this but others dont so think i will slowly go through the levels working out whats what.

yet to come across boosters!


----------



## Elliott19864

I think I might have a quick blast on this tomorrow. 

See if there's any campers like there was last week!


----------



## GIZTO29

Eddy said:


> Is it still bling + fmj?


The ones i picked up the other day were that and they were bloody insanely lethal!


----------



## Eddy

I really regret back when I unlocked the 1887's the first time that I never tried them out of fear of being slated, when I unlock them this time I'm gonna give them a go and see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Leemack

It used to really get on my nerves but i say that if you can't beat them, join them :thumb:


----------



## the_prophet

^ agreed.


----------



## Leemack

the_prophet said:


> ^ agreed.


:thumb:

Played last night when the Mrs went to bed and TBH i got owned by a clan using them, I couldn't get near the flag they were protecting as they were a good team and the 1887's were ruthless and unforgiving


----------



## the_prophet

yeh, thats the same sort of situation i'd use them in. ive just started using the spaz with the grip, its a similar tool with a bit less range. saves some of the abuse you sometimes get for using the 1887's aswell....

i still think this is one of the most frustrating games ive ever played. i swear my neighbours must think ive got attention deficit (??) disorder!!!


----------



## GIZTO29

rusty82 said:


> i'm slowly working my way up the ranks, currently at 32 i think but having only just started to own a ps3 i seem to be lacking in the skills department
> 
> anyways thought i would give, marathon, commando etc ago and start the knifing campaign! some levels work for me on this but others dont so think i will slowly go through the levels working out whats what.
> 
> yet to come across boosters!


Have you tried using Lightweight aswell with the other 2 perks you mention? You fly round like a loon and if you get commando pro you can jump off any height and it doesnt kill you or even hurt you. Im amazed at how far you can stab people with Commando! My only prob is i lose my baring s abit when im running so fast Me and a guy had one of those funny knife dances last night where we both kept lunging and missing each other going round in circles......till he shot me After my turnaround the other night ive hit the slippery slope again and i think i know why. Due to playing Domination ive been using my fast running and commando loadout which meant an smg. Now i love the mp5 and UMP 45 but i find i really suffer with a mid range 1 on 1. The guns seem to beable to hit the target but even with a tap i find they recoil and i either injure the opponent and he dissapears out of site or he kils me 1st with his assault rifle. Last night after much frustration i decided to keep the same perks, mara pro, light pro and comm pro and went with the MG4 LMG. The difference was instant as all of the slightly longer targets were destroyed with a few taps of the trigger. I havnt used the gun really and its awesome with the grip on and has plenty of bullets. Onwards and upwards! I have to say i love domination and while my K/D is plummeting i stiil find i finish top most games with the dominator icon for most points captured. I get more of a buzz from running relentlessly at the areas to capture and even though it would be wise i dont like lying in the corner of A, B or C waiting for people like a mincer. That said the people who do this end the game 30+k - 5 deaths most games


----------



## Leemack

I am yet to go on a stabbing melee with Mara pro and lightweight, might have to have a go tonight :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Its great when you enter a flag area on domination and theres 3 campers and you just run in a stab them all:lol: Has to be on derail or sumic where theres open space i find.


----------



## Leemack

^^^

I'll give it a go later :thumb:


----------



## rusty82

GIZTO29 said:


> Have you tried using Lightweight aswell with the other 2 perks you mention? You fly round like a loon and if you get commando pro you can jump off any height and it doesnt kill you or even hurt you. Im amazed at how far you can stab people with Commando! My only prob is i lose my baring s abit when im running so fast Me and a guy had one of those funny knife dances last night where we both kept lunging and missing each other going round in circles......till he shot me After my turnaround the other night ive hit the slippery slope again and i think i know why. Due to playing Domination ive been using my fast running and commando loadout which meant an smg. Now i love the mp5 and UMP 45 but i find i really suffer with a mid range 1 on 1. The guns seem to beable to hit the target but even with a tap i find they recoil and i either injure the opponent and he dissapears out of site or he kils me 1st with his assault rifle. Last night after much frustration i decided to keep the same perks, mara pro, light pro and comm pro and went with the MG4 LMG. The difference was instant as all of the slightly longer targets were destroyed with a few taps of the trigger. I havnt used the gun really and its awesome with the grip on and has plenty of bullets. Onwards and upwards! I have to say i love domination and while my K/D is plummeting i stiil find i finish top most games with the dominator icon for most points captured. I get more of a buzz from running relentlessly at the areas to capture and even though it would be wise i dont like lying in the corner of A, B or C waiting for people like a mincer. That said the people who do this end the game 30+k - 5 deaths most games


lightweight is also selected, picked up commando pro last night too. you certainly do fly around the screen knifing unsuspected people! think some where really getting naffed off last night, as they eventually ganged up on me lol. must stop jsut running into fire though as my 24 kills and 18 deaths didnt help last night  need to try and find a decent setup on the guns though with this running milarky. like you have said the mp5 is crap on anything over a mid range. still a good laugh though.


----------



## Leemack

I'm going on in ten minutes and im going on a Knifing melee madness mission.


----------



## GIZTO29

rusty82 said:


> lightweight is also selected, picked up commando pro last night too. you certainly do fly around the screen knifing unsuspected people! think some where really getting naffed off last night, as they eventually ganged up on me lol. must stop jsut running into fire though as my 24 kills and 18 deaths didnt help last night  need to try and find a decent setup on the guns though with this running milarky. like you have said the mp5 is crap on anything over a mid range. still a good laugh though.


Maybe the M4 would be better suited or the TAR 21/ACR. Fully Auto ftw. The funny thing is there are times where ive took someone out from quite a distance with the ump and mp5 but only when theyre stationary! 2 taps of the trigger does the trick I nalf miss stopping power though with them! If your playing hardcore then thats a different matter and a good way of using the less powerfull guns or shorter range ones.


----------



## Eddy

wow wow wow wow wow

Just tried the marathon/lightweight/commando for the first time and its AMAZING!!!

It is so much fun its insane, works wonders on demolition as you can plant a bomb at A then run round the outside and go and plant B while the enemy is still on its way to A. Plus you can knife from so far away and I can really tell why it annoyed me so much when its used against me. Very satisfying getting 3-4 knife kills in seconds.

Finished top in my first 4 games in a row with this setup, over 40 kills in each game too. Honestly though, I almost don't care about the K/D ratio or anything when I use this setup its just too much fun and its very frantic, never a dull moment.

I am in love and can see me using this for a while 

Let us know how you get on showshine..


----------



## GIZTO29

Eddy said:


> wow wow wow wow wow
> 
> Just tried the marathon/lightweight/commando for the first time and its AMAZING!!!
> 
> It is so much fun its insane, works wonders on demolition as you can plant a bomb at A then run round the outside and go and plant B while the enemy is still on its way to A. Plus you can knife from so far away and I can really tell why it annoyed me so much when its used against me. Very satisfying getting 3-4 knife kills in seconds.
> 
> Finished top in my first 4 games in a row with this setup, over 40 kills in each game too. Honestly though, I almost don't care about the K/D ratio or anything when I use this setup its just too much fun and its very frantic, never a dull moment.
> 
> I am in love and can see me using this for a while
> 
> Let us know how you get on showshine..


Ha ha, glad you like it and i agree, its a pure adrenaline rush blasting about but just wait till you get commando pro and then you can jump off roofs and stab them like some kind of crazy batman loon:lol: Lightweight Pro enables fast aim from sprint aswell and marathon pro lets you climb ladders super quick. Its so fast using this setup at times i dont know wtf i am and end up getting shot in the back when i miss some one with a stab lol. You die alot playing domination aswell but i can get Alpha & Bravo before the other team have even got Charlie sometimes:lol:


----------



## Leemack

Omg it is superb and I love it :thumb:

how much fun is it ?

Brilliant


----------



## Tom_the_great

Some1 needs to make a film of this sounds fun but I'll stick to my rifles


----------



## Leemack

I'll try get a bid on YouTube mate. Just set up a class tom and try it man :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

GIZTO29 said:


> Ha ha, glad you like it and i agree, its a pure adrenaline rush blasting about but just wait till you get commando pro and then you can jump off roofs and stab them like some kind of crazy batman loon:lol: Lightweight Pro enables fast aim from sprint aswell and marathon pro lets you climb ladders super quick. Its so fast using this setup at times i dont know wtf i am and end up getting shot in the back when i miss some one with a stab lol. You die alot playing domination aswell but i can get Alpha & Bravo before the other team have even got Charlie sometimes:lol:


Ah I should of said they are all PRO perks, its flipping awesome, especially when the other team start getting stressed and calling you a noob coz your spunking all over them.

Endless fun


----------



## Eddy

this is the first vid that comes on YT, shows what its about but its still much more fun to do yourself, it can't be described how much you can get away with, you'll be giggling to yourself, trust me :thumb:






Edit: this one shows in a bit better:


----------



## Deano

i was a bit miffed yesterday. i viewed my rep and it said 67% of people avoided me cos i'm too aggressive! seeing as i only play mw2 online, which whole objective is to kill other players, surely aggression is a good thing? also got bad rep for trash talk! wtf! only use my mic with friends in parties.


----------



## Eddy

yeah my rep is horrible, to be honest I think its just jealous people if you've been pwning them, then the fact that people hardly ever leave good feedback means its going to look bad.

I honeslty have never given someone that is not on my friends list good feedback, but I do leave bad feedback for anyone who is offensive to me, I don't mind banter or swearing but as soon as its directly insulting then boom.


----------



## the_prophet

how do you check your rep??


----------



## Eddy

not 100% without being at my console but I think you press your silver X button in the middle of the controller, then go to "profile" then click view rep or something similar


----------



## Doc

My thumb aches running around for long periods!


----------



## Eddy

You need to train harder soldier^^


----------



## Leemack

Lol. 

I'm sitting at a party and I wanna play mw2.


----------



## Eddy

Showshine said:


> Lol.
> 
> I'm sitting at a party and I wanna play mw2.


Sounds like a good party then :wave:

Yeah I know the feeling though, even when I'm at work I'm thinking about COD, its frustratingly addictive.


----------



## Tom_the_great

haha watching that second video is soo funny care package running for the win


----------



## chris'svr6

forgot all about this.....still getting earache since christmas from the g/f, cos i'm on this all night!! is there a place on here giving usernames for the PS3, have a good old dw war going on, even get a leaderboard going.....


----------



## Leemack

What is this thing with people running with a flash or care package thing?

Why do people do this?


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Showshine said:


> What is this thing with people running with a flash or care package thing?
> 
> Why do people do this?


You run at nearly double the speed.


----------



## GIZTO29

EastUpperGooner said:


> You run at nearly double the speed.


Explain???


----------



## Leemack

Double speed :doublesho

Is this proven?


----------



## the_prophet

if your holding the care package flare grenade thing, it makes you run twice as fast. there is no further explanation lol. it just does. another flaw in the game.


----------



## the_prophet

Showshine said:


> Double speed :doublesho
> 
> Is this proven?


yep. was in one of the mythbusting videos on youtube. it defo works.


----------



## Leemack

Ok cool.

I'll test it tomorrow


----------



## Tom_the_great

yeah it does care packages only not nades


----------



## Leemack

I wondered why one chap just ran at me like he was on cocaine holoding a cannister lol


----------



## LiveWire88

Eddy said:


> Yeah I know the feeling though, even when I'm at work I'm thinking about COD, its frustratingly addictive.


Sounds like me, I even had a dream about COD the other day, realy strange me and an enemy were throwing a flash bang backwards and forwards to eachother (about 5 times) and it wouldnt go off!! :lol:

Something I learned today (the hard way by being killed by it), *you can throw your throwing knife when you are half way up a ladder*, works a treat on terminal for the aeroplane, you can climb halfway up the ladder and throw your knife at anyone camping in the plane.


----------



## Leemack

I'm having a cheeky couple of hours in the morning on cod. But it is detailing day tomorrow.


----------



## Tom_the_great

I'll be on too knifes at the ready


----------



## Leemack

I'll see you on there mate


----------



## rusty82

i loose my bearings when on the marathon run itself, doubling the speed will just double my confusion lol!


----------



## Eddy

Tom_the_great said:


> haha watching that second video is soo funny care package running for the win


You know, soo much fun. Reckon it will get patched soon though.



chris'svr6 said:


> forgot all about this.....still getting earache since christmas from the g/f, cos i'm on this all night!! is there a place on here giving usernames for the PS3, have a good old dw war going on, even get a leaderboard going.....


yup:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145698
:thumb:



EastUpperGooner said:


> You run at nearly double the speed.


Not sure if its quite double, but certainly quicker.

2:26 in this video show it working:







Showshine said:


> I wondered why one chap just ran at me like he was on cocaine holoding a cannister lol


:lol::lol:



LiveWire88 said:


> Something I learned today (the hard way by being killed by it), *you can throw your throwing knife when you are half way up a ladder*, works a treat on terminal for the aeroplane, you can climb halfway up the ladder and throw your knife at anyone camping in the plane.


That is very cool, I didn't know that, how come it don't work with nades :wall:


----------



## Leemack

Today is a must for trying these now :thumb:

Just got to wait for the lazy ass teenage lads to get their stinking asses out of their swamp pit that they call a bedroom before i can play


----------



## Ross

I played this online for the first time last weekend online and I really enjoyed it but I got killed more than I got somebody:lol:


----------



## Leemack

Just stick with it Ross.

I was shocking at it when i first got it but not too bad now :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Showshine said:


> Just stick with it Ross.
> 
> I was shocking at it when i first got it but not too bad now :thumb:


Yeah I am not too bad at it now but I have only played if for maybe 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## Leemack

Who is online now?


----------



## Deano

whats your gamertag mate?not sure if I added you.


----------



## Tom_the_great

im just comming


----------



## Leemack

Sorry Tom, My party kept ending because my connection is crap


----------



## Lloyd71

Proof that Commando is bull****;


----------



## GIZTO29

I was just saying i was astonished at how far i was striking but seing it like thats its crazy. Its like sumic off Street Fighter :lol:


----------



## Deano

agree its a bit silly. but i had great fun with marathon,lightweight,and commando equipt whilst carrying the Uzi


----------



## GIZTO29

I still die alot but love it. Theres always a downside to the perks etc so i dont see the problem. Just coz you use them doesnt guarantee you kills and more than likely will end in lots of deaths! 
This is a funny vid..


----------



## GIZTO29

Ive just been on for a few games of Ground War and on Rundown there were 2 dudes inbetween the wooden fence and buliding near the bridge to the right side of the map if you were near charlie. I was at the halfway point of the width of the bridge running towards them both using the loadout weve mentioned and went for the stab. It didnt work as i was too far away but after seeing the 2nd vid Lloyd posted i was nowhere near as far as that away so im baffled.
Oh and on a good note i got my 1st throwing knife kill and believe it or not i got the ATM challenge with it:lol: Thats where you kill an enemy with the knife while blinded. I got one more straight after but its bloody solid! When you watch these videos of people quick scoping and hitting people with throwing knives on youtube you dont appreciate how hard it is if even possible for the average person until you go back on the game and try it. Quick scoping is impossible to me.

These vids are great for showing some of the top skills.


----------



## Tom_the_great

tbh sometimes I wonder how true these videos are as lag comes into play we've all seen the kill cams where you swore you fired umtine shot but on the replay there was none fired. Same goes for knifing you can some times knife people running past them but kill cam shows it as miles (if that makes sense !)


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Eddy said:


> I'm gonna keep prestiging till 10/70, it keeps the game fresh for me and I can stand not earning exp, weird I know. I had intended to 100% the challenges but I don't think thats gonna happen now, I mean 1000 AC130 kills!!! even if you were to average 10 kills per AC130 you get ( I probably average 5) then it will take you 100 of them, so unless your calling one in every other game then its going to take hundreds of hours. I think when it becomes a chore to play this game then I'll stop.
> 
> Another thing, I mentioned on here a long while back that I had got to level 30 or so and had never been killed by a claymore, well I'm now prestige 1 level 40ish and as far as I remember I have only been killed maybe 5 times by them. I get so many kills from them and I now play a lot of target based games so I find it really strange that I never hit them.


thats why its best to use the chopper gunner 
im only 2nd prestige and i have 894/1000 kills with it


----------



## Eddy

yeah the chopper gunners spanks the AC130 into next week, but the challenge is still there to be completed, which I think might be a step too far for me, but we will see. As long as the game is still fun I'll continue playing and maybe it'll just happen naturally


----------



## buckas

GIZTO29 said:


> I still die alot but love it. Theres always a downside to the perks etc so i dont see the problem. Just coz you use them doesnt guarantee you kills and more than likely will end in lots of deaths!
> This is a funny vid..YouTube- MW2 Lol Montage - Wisiu


LOL, some classic bits there :thumb:


----------



## dogs_basket

Eddy said:


> I had intended to 100% the challenges but I don't think thats gonna happen now


I enjoyed going for gold guns on MW1 so thought I'd go for callsigns and emblems rather than prestige. But have just read on the wiki that quite a few are linked to prestige all the way up to 10th :wall:


----------



## dal84

That is the only reason I have gone prestige too mate, to get the callsigns.

I'm a happy boy at the moment as I have just done the 2 headshots 1 bullet challenge


----------



## Leemack

I am 8/42 now


----------



## Tom_the_great

Showshine said:


> I am 8/42 now


Booster  haha


----------



## LiveWire88

Showshine said:


> I am 8/42 now


Out of interest whats your total gaming time? Im at 4 days 13 hours and only just hit prestige 3!! (I must be rubbish up to you)


----------



## Eddy

and how many kills you on too? bet its way over 50k


----------



## Mini 360

dal23 said:


> I'm a happy boy at the moment as I have just done the 2 headshots 1 bullet challenge


Got that on my first sniper shot on MW2! Was amazed!!! :lol:


----------



## Leemack

Im on about 7 days 12 hours i think.

I will admit that my son boosted in a cage match when we first got the game, because he was practising with a mate of his.

Since rank 65 of no prestige, we have played legit.

Tom, in that last game i got 38 kills and you got 41 :doublesho

all with knife kills :lol:

Brilliant game


----------



## Leemack

Kills is around 35000 :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

Only 7 odd days!?!?!?!

I'm on 1st prestige level 50 something and I'm on nearly 4 days, how the heck did you manage that?


----------



## Leemack

Domination, 20-60 kills per game, swap guns around and do the 1000 kills per gun challenges, Payback and alot of Search and destroy


----------



## Leemack

Might be a bit more than 7 days actually - Maybe near 8 ??


----------



## Eddy

Even 8 days is impressive thats a prestige per day. I mean I now do demolition which means I normally get a a minimum of 20 kills a game and I too aim for the 1000 kill challenges but I'm level 50 odd and haven't hit 1k kills with either of my two main guns yet, although I have taken a liking to marathon/lightweight/commando these last few days so not getting any gun kills.

so you'll be 10/70 damn soon


----------



## Tom_the_great

Haha that last game was ace ! How to rank up fast is challenges and games that you get 4-5k match points. If I was going for high ranks I'd play up till 9/70 as I think that's more unique then 10/70 due to hacked games shows you've most likely done legit(unlike showshine) haha kiddin


----------



## Leemack

We set a target of prestige per playing day.

We have done the M4a1, Scar, FAL and UMP 2500 kill challenges. 

Im working on the Vector and P90 now :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

Tom_the_great said:


> Haha that last game was ace ! How to rank up fast is challenges and games that you get 4-5k match points. If I was going for high ranks I'd play up till 9/70 as I think that's more unique then 10/70 due to hacked games shows you've most likely done legit(unlike showshine) haha kiddin


I do, I mean demolition gets me major pointage, sometimes 10-15k if it goes do overtime and we win. Still no where enough to prestige in 1 day though, as soon as I hit 70 and press the magic button again I will not my exact time played and see how long it takes me to get up to 70 again.


----------



## Leemack

Tom_the_great said:


> Haha that last game was ace ! How to rank up fast is challenges and games that you get 4-5k match points. If I was going for high ranks I'd play up till 9/70 as I think that's more unique then 10/70 due to hacked games shows you've most likely done legit(unlike showshine) haha kiddin


:lol:

I am getting an average of 5-7k per game without challenges.

In my first game today i got 45600 points and went up 3 ranks i think it was.


----------



## LiveWire88

Showshine said:


> :lol:
> 
> I am getting an average of 5-7k per game without challenges.
> 
> In my first game today i got *45600* points and went up 3 ranks i think it was.


TYPO! :lol::thumb:


----------



## Leemack

No typo,

Got the game score of over 5k, fal veteran 10k, ump veteran 10k, 2 shotgun challenges and 2 crouch shot and 2 others which i can't remember totalling 45600.

Thats why im rank 46 prestige 8 :thumb:

Built up these challenges over the last few prestiges and swapped the guns around until i got it.

I will start capturing some games and pop the links up here.

Tom have you got a capture card?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Tbh I don't know what one is ...so I doubt it ,is it like a graphics card ? Feel so blonde right now


----------



## Leemack

Lol

I only learnt that they existed on here 2 weeks ago.

I think they plug into the xbox and TV and record gamplay in mpeg format


----------



## Elliott19864

Had a good old session tonight after a few weeks on Fifa 10.

Still alot of camping going on.


----------



## Leemack

All the more fun going round like me and Tom with Tactical knife, marathon and lightweight.

We came first and second with 41 and 38 kills lol

Superb fun.

I'll video it tomorrow with our Shiny DW clan tags :lol:


----------



## Deano

I just had the best kill(s) ever! opposition where a clan all with riot shields and forming a roman army tortiose formation. one hell of a well placed semtex by yours truley scuppered their plans.


----------



## Leemack

Lol.

I have tried to make a video tonight so please don't flame me as i have a better quality one coming and this was my first go at it.


----------



## Leemack

Oh and i accidentally added the first kill which we had the wrong class set up for


----------



## Gleammachine

any tips for progressing up the ranks quicker, I tend to stick with my favourite assault rifle or should I be switching them about?


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Gleammachine said:


> any tips for progressing up the ranks quicker, I tend to stick with my favourite assault rifle or should I be switching them about?


its best to switch them about, maybe get 300 kills with each, and go for the full 1000 with the better ones i think!

when i was prestige 1, i went out my way to get 2500 kills with the m16a4, that was before i found out that they didnt reset like all the others 

but yeah, do change your weapons about!


----------



## dal84

What format you on rob, ps3, xbox or pc?


----------



## Fordy_ST500

im going to be on most of the night tonight, chilling out after a stressful day at work shooting some fools 

cG BronsoN - would be happy to play some games if any of you are up for it as i always seem to get annoying 9year old brats on my team!


----------



## Doc

Showshine said:


> No typo,
> 
> Got the game score of over 5k, fal veteran 10k, ump veteran 10k, 2 shotgun challenges and 2 crouch shot and 2 others which i can't remember totalling 45600.
> 
> Thats why im rank 46 prestige 8 :thumb:
> 
> Built up these challenges over the last few prestiges and swapped the guns around until i got it.
> 
> I will start capturing some games and pop the links up here.
> 
> Tom have you got a capture card?


Dont challenges reset after prestige?
Whats your xbox username ill add you for some knifing fun


----------



## Leemack

The challenges do yes but there is a veteran challenge which goes up to 2500 kills with some of the guns and that starts at prestige 1 through to 10


----------



## Gleammachine

dal23 said:


> What format you on rob, ps3, xbox or pc?


Xbox Dal.:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill be on later so if any one is up for game around 8 ? if not before


----------



## Leemack

I'm going on now so i can avoid the washing up :thumb:


----------



## dal84

Your on the dark side then rob :lol: I was going to say if it was ps3 to add me. 

I swap my guns and perks around all the time to complete challenges for bonus points, which helps to rank up quicker.


----------



## Leemack

No Dal, YOU are on the dark side


----------



## dal84

Haha it is very dark over here at the moment mate, i need to win some sabotage matches for callsigns but they go on forever and i end up on the losing team


----------



## Leemack

Lol,

How do you find using the PS3 controller with COD?

I played on my mates PS3 and i'm useless without the trigger


----------



## Grizzle

Have only recently opened cod since gettin it for xmas not a huge fan of these games but jeez I'm addicted couple of hours on sunday I'm only at the rooftops section.


----------



## dal84

I have only ever had a playstation, ps1 ps2 and now ps3 so I find it perfect to be honest, never used an xbox to compare it to either. The only problem is i'm left handed, and have to use my right thumb for aiming which is not always accurate :lol:


----------



## Leemack

dal23 said:


> I have only ever had a playstation, ps1 ps2 and now ps3 so I find it perfect to be honest, never used an xbox to compare it to either. The only problem is i'm left handed, and have to use my right thumb for aiming which is not always accurate :lol:


I was an avid PS fan and had PS1, 2 and the clear Xbox.

I went out and got the 360 purely because it was out first and obviously don't need 2 consoles but i do like the look of the PS3's


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> I was an avid PS fan and had PS1, 2 and the clear Xbox.
> 
> I went out and got the 360 purely because it was out first and obviously don't need 2 consoles but i do like the look of the PS3's


I know what your saying mate so i bought these.
http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStation3/4-/5675248/Gioteck-Real-Triggers-For-PS3/Product.html
I tried swapping the shoulder buttons to the 360 setup but its unnatural. I find it better leaving them as is and hated the pad at 1st as the sticks felt slack but after playing cod up to level 60 on the ps3 i then went back to ps3 and the pad gave me sore thumbs as the left thumb was bent at an angle to reach the thumbstick. I always championed it over the ps3 pad but you sharp get used to either after a few days.

Oh and i was in a game of Domination last night and got ruly owned but have you seen the bloody kills these 2 dudes got on the other team!!! I swear it was a Chopper Gunner and AC-130 party and they were there all game! 








Ive never seen anyone get anywhere near that before but havnt played much Dom. I have seen some high kills on Youtube but 60 is the most i think. Crazy!


----------



## ivor

Has anyone else started to notice little secret routes as well 

Highrise- you can get into the roof of one of the buildings by jumping onto the hanging platform then walking along the rail and going up the platform onto the roof 

afgan- You can run up the tail of the junked airplane and jump onto the plateau where c is located.

Theres probably loads more it's just seeing someone else do it or figuring it out for yourself


----------



## Leemack

ivor said:


> Has anyone else started to notice little secret routes as well
> 
> Highrise- you can get into the roof of one of the buildings by jumping onto the hanging platform then walking along the rail and going up the platform onto the roof
> 
> afgan- You can run up the tail of the junked airplane and jump onto the plateau where c is located.
> 
> Theres probably loads more it's just seeing someone else do it or figuring it out for yourself


Yeah mate I saw these on YouTube a d if you get on the roof in highrise, it's so hard to get killed.

I go up there with tac insertion so if I get sniped, I'm straight back up there


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Yeah mate I saw these on YouTube a d if you get on the roof in highrise, it's so hard to get killed.
> 
> I go up there with tac insertion so if I get sniped, I'm straight back up there


Its a bloody mare when you get people up there in Hardcore using Tac Insertion!
Its pretty hard to do from my experience! What i want to know is how do you get onto those little platforms in the back of the office on Highrise? I noticed theres some ladders nearby.


----------



## Leemack

You have to run and jump up the ladders and climb up onto them.

It is bloody tricky though :thumb:


----------



## dogs_basket

ivor said:


> Has anyone else started to notice little secret routes as well
> ...
> Theres probably loads more it's just seeing someone else do it or figuring it out for yourself


You can quite often see where they are because of the teddy bears. I think the number of bears indicates the difficulty - dozens of them on the top of highrise.


----------



## GIZTO29

dogs_basket said:


> You can quite often see where they are because of the teddy bears. I think the number of bears indicates the difficulty - dozens of them on the top of highrise.


Struth, i'll keep an eye out for them:lol: Ive been on the roof but never noticed them there or anywhere else.
Thanks Phil


----------



## Eddy

Teddy bears?? you wha'?


----------



## Leemack

Eddy, I'm also lost on that one mate 

My lad just said that he's joined a facebook group or something :-

"Just because you're boyfriend has texted you whilst he is playing Call of Duty. It doesn't mean he loves you. It just means that he is waiting to respawn" :lol:

How True ??


----------



## LiveWire88

Teddy Bears are on every map, I dont know why!!

I always find when ever an enemy is on the roof on highrise a well placed predator missile semms to do the trick, and most of the time destroys the tactical insertion as well....


----------



## Leemack

Teddy bears?

am i having this?


----------



## LiveWire88

I suprised you havent ever noticed any!! the amount you play the game 

Next time your camping on top of the building on highrise take a look, there are loads of them.. keep your eyes peeled in the future you will notice them in quite a lot of places.

EDIT LOOK;


----------



## Eddy

Hmm will have to check that out.

Heres a random question that I've been meaning to ask for the last million days, why does money fly out of your body when you die?at least I think its money?


----------



## Leemack

I think I may have had too many Vodka's.

I have played this so much and I definately haven't seen any Teddy bears :wall:


----------



## Leemack

Payback dude.

I like it - Quite a chirpy thing to do by Infinity Ward Me thinks


----------



## LiveWire88

They are also in a lot of places on COD WAW, mainly on nazi zombies....

I was addicted to nazi zombies for far to long :tumbleweed:


----------



## Eddy

well it is true then:


----------



## Leemack

:lol:

Well i never


----------



## Lloyd71

*ALL 360 PLAYERS READ THIS UNLESS YOU WANT TO RISK LOSING YOUR ENTIRE ONLINE GAME!*

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/106/1061810p1.html

Little *******. I hope they do it to the wrong person and they seek revenge! If you see anyone running around at lightning speed then leave the game without killing them.


----------



## Doc

Yay I have maxed out a weapon at last just as im about to prestige.
Need a tactical knife now, might prestige up and run and gun with handguns!


----------



## Braz11

haha! Hardcore Teamdeath match = Camping Heaven... its so annoying though ... you could be a complete noob and still do amazing if you just sit in the corner of a map with the FAL or M16 ... Agog scope and pop people off lol ! 
Anyone fancy a game somtime ... add me  
( Braz09 )


----------



## Leemack

Campers are great - Can't beat pwning them :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

Lloyd71 said:


> *ALL 360 PLAYERS READ THIS UNLESS YOU WANT TO RISK LOSING YOUR ENTIRE ONLINE GAME!*
> 
> http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/106/1061810p1.html
> 
> Little *******. I hope they do it to the wrong person and they seek revenge! If you see anyone running around at lightning speed then leave the game without killing them.


Oh dear 

Well I have ended up in a few of these lightning speed games and normally always quit but the first time I stuck it out for a little while and got a few kills. Luckily I didn't get the minus exp though.

I will just quit from now on, it makes me so angry how many people are trying to ruin this game for everyone. What do people get out of doing things like this???
:devil:


----------



## rtjc

Teddy Bears were in MW1 too


----------



## buckas

Eddy said:


> well it is true then:


:lol:come to think of it i do remember seeing a few


----------



## Leemack

I'm going on COD to find a Teddy bear.


Got a day off today - Up nice and early this morning to top up some prtection on an old mini and next job doesn't arrive until 3PM :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Eddy said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Well I have ended up in a few of these lightning speed games and normally always quit but the first time I stuck it out for a little while and got a few kills. Luckily I didn't get the minus exp though.
> 
> I will just quit from now on, it makes me so angry how many people are trying to ruin this game for everyone. What do people get out of doing things like this???
> :devil:


i havent been victim to this as such but i have joined a game in the past on this but i was on the winning team, they gained soo much xp from 1 kill, about 7M xp from 1 kill! and the other team lose 7M xp... it seems all the cheaters on the game are from GB, most of them being welsh


----------



## Mini 360

Showshine said:


> top up some prtection on an old mini


Bit off topic buit pics!!!!


----------



## GB_LOW

according to the info from the link. this was a private game hosted on a modded xbox, so if you have seen this it sounds like you joined a sessions in progress with one of your friends. In other words if you use the normal matchmaking process it wont be an issue.

I cant see the point of modding other than the intellectual challenge TBH. The vid clip looks like no fun at all...


----------



## Leemack

Mini 360 said:


> Bit off topic buit pics!!!!


:thumb:

Later


----------



## Gleammachine

dal23 said:


> Your on the dark side then rob :lol: I was going to say if it was ps3 to add me.
> 
> I swap my guns and perks around all the time to complete challenges for bonus points, which helps to rank up quicker.


I wasn't mate till xmas, always been faithful to the Sony playstation and had all the boxes, but about 3 months ago had an issue with the PS3 not responding to discs and so I rang Sony and tried to get some support over the phone, all they were interested in doing was charging me £120 to take a look at the console, basically told them what I thought.
I ended up reseting the box back to it's original default settings, lost all my saved games but sorted the problem.
Liking the xbox though and doesn't take long to get used to the changes, won't use the PS3 again other than for watching blue ray films, shame because I have about a grands worth of PS3 games.


----------



## dal84

I know what you mean about their lack of customer service! I have been on the receiving end after having 2 consoles with the YLOD. 

Back to the game.......... I have been playing S&D over the past couple of days and you can earn some good XP. I have quite often been getting 8000-10000 XP per game :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

GB_LOW said:


> according to the info from the link. this was a private game hosted on a modded xbox, so if you have seen this it sounds like you joined a sessions in progress with one of your friends. In other words if you use the normal matchmaking process it wont be an issue.
> 
> I cant see the point of modding other than the intellectual challenge TBH. The vid clip looks like no fun at all...


Not sure about that, a few weeks back and I'm sure it'll be on a page somewhere in this thread, there was a day where I joined 3 S&D games on my own using the normal method and ended up in light speed games with massive jumps and all that jazz. Only got the usual points for kills though.

Aparrantly the "appeal" was the ability to get 100+ kills in a game this way, I found it much harder to control so left after a few mins, but it was happeneing in every other game I played that day.

Not had it since mind


----------



## ivor

i think the lightspeed games where the makers idea of a bit of fun or a test as the games are running normally again now ,The light speed was only domination for me so i switched to playing groundwar and it was fine


----------



## Leemack

Ground war is my new fave game - Massive Domo or TDM - It's brilliant


----------



## dal84

Showshine do you know how much xp is needed to prestige once you reach rank 70? I have reached 70 again but now all i have is a bar going across not actual XP points required????


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Ground war is my new fave game - Massive Domo or TDM - It's brilliant


Mine too. I stumbled across it while online with a few friends and love it! I tend to be a bit gung ho on dom and thats how my K/D has dropped by 0.3 
I need some tips on racking up big kills! Saying that ive had a few great games where ive went 36-6-5 and similar. I tend to get 'dominator' in most games so all is not lost but its K/D that im hunting really


----------



## rusty82

gave up after the one game tonight  MTDM full of fecking campers! did pick up some large points with a well place semtex in amongst 2 or 3 players camping under the bridge on karachi though  given up now!


----------



## Leemack

dal23 said:


> Showshine do you know how much xp is needed to prestige once you reach rank 70? I have reached 70 again but now all i have is a bar going across not actual XP points required????


If the bar is full at rank 70 then you sir have made prestige.

go to barracks, Prestige mode, enter prestige, confirm

theres no going back soldier

:thumb:


----------



## ivor

if you want to build up your kd ratio forget the flags and go stalking just think where you like to hang around then go looking for others and give them a nice surprise


----------



## dal84

I have already gone prestige once, i ment do you know how many xp you need to fill the bar again? I am going to prestige all the way to 10, it's just annoying not knowing how much XP you need to reach prestige.


----------



## Leemack

Oh ok, sorry Dal.


----------



## dal84

Thanks for that :thumb:

I stumbled across this earlier but im sure it was only 79000xp to get from rank 69-70? It didn't seem to make much sense to me :lol:


----------



## Leemack

It is mate - the scaloe is a rising one so just take rank 70 and take away 69 :--

Rank 70 - 2434700 Minus
Rank 69 - 2354900

Equals 79,800 XP t


----------



## dal84

Ah right i see!!! Cheers for that :thumb: I'm about half way up the bar so probably another 39000 XP to go.


----------



## Leemack

This just shows a climbing scale - I didn't realise it was 2.5 million XP to Prestige :doublesho


----------



## Leemack

Also Dal, Just click Barracks and it should tell you in there.

Or is that an Xbox thing/


----------



## dal84

Oh yeah your right showshine, if I go into barracks it says XP required 33048. Thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

Ive been playing not bad but TERRIBLE recently. Every air strike, helicopter etc seems to kill me as soon as its called in, people see to have their guns magnetised to my face and no matter what Im doing theres always some sh!t behind my shooting me up the ****! My K/D ratio has plummeted from 1.49 to 1.26!!!!!


----------



## Leemack

Cold Blooded is the way forward mate - At least then you wont have to worry about Kills from above and concentrate on the guys on the ground


----------



## Elliott19864

Coldblooded is one of the best perks IMO, great when nothing can kill you from the air, apart from bombings.


----------



## Leemack

I find that if i'm on a run of getting owned from above, i put coldblooded on for a few games, get my confidence back up and then change back to a different class with my fave perks on :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864

I just use it all the time. Are you detectable by the AC-130 with it on? I can't remember the last time one killed me.

I got my first AC-130 the other day, takes a while to reload so changed my killstreak to chopper gunner.


----------



## Leemack

The AC130 will still get you but it wont see you as a red square also this is the same as the Chopper gunner.

CG FTW


----------



## Mini 360

Cool! (See what I did there? :lol Cheers guys! Now...TO COD!


O btw Tag is 

ItalicFerrari


----------



## Leemack

Who's on in about half hour then?


----------



## Doc

I tend to play Ninja, cold, undetectable all the time.
I hate getting picked off with cheap kills!


----------



## rtjc

Kill ratio 2.06 here, cold blooded & ninja is the way to roll


----------



## BIG_G

Think i'll give cold blooded a try

Can i ask what is the prestige level all about?


I m level 62 but still class myself as a noob as i'm not the greatest but I DO enjoy

G


----------



## ivor

played HTDM last night for the first time and got a few good kills managed to get a multikill on camping twats and wipe out a whole team during the game I prefer it to domination as you haven't got the kids running around with twin shottys and you really learn the map


----------



## GIZTO29

BIG_G said:


> Think i'll give cold blooded a try
> 
> Can i ask what is the prestige level all about?
> 
> I m level 62 but still class myself as a noob as i'm not the greatest but I DO enjoy
> 
> G


Once you get to the top level (70) you can decide to stay there with all of your lovely guns and perks or begin from scratch at prestige level 1. You have the basic weapons and perks then rank up to 70 again...then do it again another 9 times until you get to the max level 10 prestige. The badges are different for prestige but theres only 1 for each prestige level. When you look at other players you can tell who the prestige ones are as they may be level 5 for example but with a distinctive badge. Its not for everyone but some just need the challenge while i need my guns

Regarding Cold Blooded i agree its very uselfull but i find i suffer on 1 on 1s without stopping power pro. If im sniping i use coldblooded all the time. Im cannon fodder at the minute! Showshine, i would feel embarrased joining you after checking your stats!:lol:


----------



## Leemack

I hit prestige 9 this morning and have gone up to rank 15.

I am owning on ground war ATM - Just come out of a game where i was 65-3 :thumb:

Chopper gunner, Predator, UAV and a Pavelow in 1 emergency drop :doublesho

4 kills with the predator, 9 with the pavelow and 26 with the CG :thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88

Showshine said:


> Yes - Prestige is the way forward :thumb:
> 
> Prestige 8 for me today woop
> 
> Probably take a month to hit pres 9 though because *im busy next week*


Not so busy then 
I cant belive you have moved up 5 prestige's in just over a month!!! (you sure your not boosting :lol


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> I hit prestige 9 this morning and have gone up to rank 15.
> 
> I am owning on ground war ATM - Just come out of a game where i was 65-3 :thumb:
> 
> Chopper gunner, Predator, UAV and a Pavelow in 1 emergency drop :doublesho
> 
> 4 kills with the predator, 9 with the pavelow and 26 with the CG :thumb:


So was that Domination? My best game was in Ground War Domination, on Derail where i also got the Chopper Gunner and a 24 killstreak. 36-6-5 was my tally which for me was awesome. Last night i joined a friend in HTDM and went 8-22 or sumic and left the room at the end in disgust! Hardcore winds me up if im losing and all of my loadouts were wrong for it. I hate waiting when i die! Its funny how people have good and bad spells. I think i might have to go back to normal tdm or domination as opposed to Ground War as i find i always get shot as im shooting someone . I think im better with less players in the game.
Also guys, ive started trying the javelin and am abit unsure as how it works. Say for example i aim at a person and the green lights lock and i fire it will hit that area and kill them or the same with a vehicle but when i pointed it a building for example it beeped then the green lights appear and i fire. Does this mean its locking on someone on the other side of the building or even inside? Why does the square pulsate and the lock happen if theres nothing there?
Thanks in advance Phil


----------



## Leemack

Lol

I'm out all day tomorrow so got my cod fix today 

my sons on it now so he'll get me up a few ranks . No boosting mate. I very rarely gt less than 7000 points on A domination ground war


----------



## Tom_the_great

Showshine said:


> Lol
> 
> I'm out all day tomorrow so got my cod fix today
> 
> my sons on it now so he'll get me up a few ranks . No boosting mate. I very rarely gt less than 7000 points on A domination ground war


Booster  haha and dont worry guys hes not so good ive beat him  havnt played for few days might see if i can get some game time 

that is one thing i have thought about how can i make sure i playa friend on the opposite team?? ie how can i play show shine on ground war???


----------



## Leemack

Oh dear Tom,

You my son are going to be invited to a cagematch and i am going to put you in your place mr Prestige 1


----------



## Leemack

BTW Tom, I'm the 9th one :lol:


----------



## GIZTO29

Ive just been polaying Domination and there were more boosters. The dude finished the match with a nuke but had 30 kills and 28 deaths! We all kicked off and he said it was in a care package. Next game his mate did it with a minus K/D and then in the 3rd game they were chased down and shot to s**t. They werent even bothered and didnt even leave the room! Ev1 Filed a comp:lol:


----------



## Leemack

:lol:

If i suspect there is a Dom booster on my team, i will camp up, press start and see which member of my team isn't moving around the map, then i'll message one of the opposite team and we both meet up and go pwn them

:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Showshine said:


> Oh dear Tom,
> 
> You my son are going to be invited to a cagematch and i am going to put you in your place mr Prestige 1


its a date but your paying an you wont get a kiss after i make you cry  haha


----------



## Leemack

:lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

anyway back to my orignal question is there a way you can guarantee that you and friends will be in the same match with a random choice of team so you could face or play together...


----------



## dal84

Has anyone got the call sign "UAV Rays". The challenge is "Sunblock" - Call in 3 Counter-UAVs in a single match.

I have done this 3 times tonight but I still don't have the call sign!!! What gives!


----------



## GIZTO29

Speaking of which where was the list again? I got one called cloak and dagger the other night i presume for a throwing knife kill but would like more info. Speaking of which i shouted out like a loon tonight when i got one hell of a throwing knife kill (for my skill or lack of it) on favela. I was on the high roof at the bottom of the map and seen a guy in the room opposite below that roof. As i jumped off the roof (commando pro) i threw as i fell and kablam...my finest moment!  Must get a video capture device!.


----------



## Leemack

Tom_the_great said:


> anyway back to my orignal question is there a way you can guarantee that you and friends will be in the same match with a random choice of team so you could face or play together...


Don't start a party or invite.

Just open up a lobby and get them all to join your session in progress.

This usually has the effect you are after


----------



## Doc

Well I decided to prestige tonight, managed to go up 12 ranks in an hour, pity the progress will slow from now on.


----------



## Doc

dal23 said:


> Has anyone got the call sign "UAV Rays". The challenge is "Sunblock" - Call in 3 Counter-UAVs in a single match.
> 
> I have done this 3 times tonight but I still don't have the call sign!!! What gives!


Did you do any through care packages?


----------



## Black-Cat

I LOVE this thread! It never ceases to put a smile on my face whenever I read it! 

Keep it up chaps! :thumb:


----------



## dal84

Nope i was not using care packages. I did it in another game last night but i still don't have the call sign 

GIZTO - Is this the list you are looking for http://callofduty.wikia.com/wiki/Callsigns


----------



## BIG_G

Showshine said:


> :lol:
> 
> If i suspect there is a Dom booster on my team, i will camp up, press start and see which member of my team isn't moving around the map, then i'll message one of the opposite team and we both meet up and go pwn them
> 
> :thumb:


whats boosting all about? I am so naive I don't know what all these underhand tactics are.I don't use a mic maybe it would be a good idea to start as i just mute everyone on start up.


----------



## Leemack

There are a few different forms of boosting :-

Riot shield boosting - This is where 12 people (Friends) open a search and destroy game. 6 are shooters and 6 are shield holders, you meet up and shoot the shield and every shoot gives the riot shield holder 2500 Xp in literally 6 seconds.
You then swap roles and get 76000 XP per game.
The downside to this is that your accuracy goes down by a hell of alot.
It will knock accuracy down to -%

this is the main boost that i know of.

There is also nuke Boosting whereby you and a player from the opposite team, meet up and hide somewhere sneaky and get 25 headshots and then nuke everyone.

Pointless really but if it floats your boat.


----------



## Doc

Anyone fancy standing under my care crate so I can squash them? lol


----------



## Leemack

^^ Lol

Thats a bloody hard challenge to try to do. I got it in prestige 3 but by pure luck. haven't got it since.

There is also a challenge for droppping a crate on someones head in the game winning kill :lol:

Yeah right, as if i'm going to get that one


----------



## Doc

I managed to do it for someone else.
I was running around with knife like you do and I spotted a guy in the corner, as I sprinted to get him a damn crate came through the glass roof lol.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Just had such a good game, killed some guy just before his care package dropped, stole his chopper gunner, then got my predator missile, harrier and ac130.

Jokes.


----------



## Leemack

^^

:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

dal23 said:


> Nope i was not using care packages. I did it in another game last night but i still don't have the call sign
> 
> GIZTO - Is this the list you are looking for http://callofduty.wikia.com/wiki/Callsigns


Cheeers bud, i had it saved in G Chrome.:thumb: It was 5 throwing knife kills.


----------



## Leemack

You can get this spinning emblem, if tou get to 10th and complete all of the prestige challenges :thumb:

I'm lon it lol. (Well when i get home - I'm standing in the rain having a smoke using my I-phone, waiting for a layer of wax to cure  )

COD here i come


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> You can get this spinning emblem, if tou get to 10th and complete all of the prestige challenges :thumb:
> 
> I'm lon it lol. (Well when i get home - I'm standing in the rain having a smoke using my I-phone, waiting for a layer of wax to cure  )
> 
> COD here i come


I'll never see that  Dont know if you guys remember me saying but i initially started mw2 on my ps3 as my 360 was out of action on release. Im just into level 61 on the ps3 after 2days, 2 hours and 41 mins and i was thinking i was miles ahead timewise on the 360. I knew off the top of my head i was 61 on ps3 but wasnt sure on the time exactly so fired it up today to check. As it happens im 80% through lvl 60 on the 360 and its taken me 1 day and 22 hours so far which has me reckoning im abit ahead but only 2 hours maybe which is dissapointing as i had the advantage of knowing the maps from scratch so didnt go on a death streak at the start. I have taken a different path but i seem to be pretty consistent on the game on both consoles.


----------



## Tom_the_great

GIZTO29 said:


> I'll never see that  Dont know if you guys remember me saying but i initially started mw2 on my ps3 as my 360 was out of action on release. Im just into level 61 on the ps3 after 2days, 2 hours and 41 mins and i was thinking i was miles ahead timewise on the 360. I knew off the top of my head i was 61 on ps3 but wasnt sure on the time exactly so fired it up today to check. As it happens im 80% through lvl 60 on the 360 and its taken me 1 day and 22 hours so far which has me reckoning im abit ahead but only 2 hours maybe which is dissapointing as i had the advantage of knowing the maps from scratch so didnt go on a death streak at the start. I have taken a different path but i seem to be pretty consistent on the game on both consoles.


Thats pretty good i think i must be super slow as i only played hardcore for ages and on something like four days and am level 1/50 i think but i really play for XP ...


----------



## theshrew

GIZTO29 said:


> I'll never see that  Dont know if you guys remember me saying but i initially started mw2 on my ps3 as my 360 was out of action on release. Im just into level 61 on the ps3 after 2days, 2 hours and 41 mins and i was thinking i was miles ahead timewise on the 360. I knew off the top of my head i was 61 on ps3 but wasnt sure on the time exactly so fired it up today to check. As it happens im 80% through lvl 60 on the 360 and its taken me 1 day and 22 hours so far which has me reckoning im abit ahead but only 2 hours maybe which is dissapointing as i had the advantage of knowing the maps from scratch so didnt go on a death streak at the start. I have taken a different path but i seem to be pretty consistent on the game on both consoles.


Not sure how long playing time its taken me but im on Level 54 1st Prestiege and ive played the game pretty much every day since it came out. Only play a couple of hours a day tho. Some people seem to race through. Maybe i need to play games other than TDM


----------



## Leemack

^^

Ground war mate - Massive TDM or Domo and lots of points :thumb:

I don't know why but i have hit a bad patch - prestige 9 rank 31 now but i played just for 3 games and got absolutely ripped apart so i stropped and switched it off :devil:

Must be my bad patch, not going on now until tomorrow evening.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Showshine said:


> ^^
> 
> Ground war mate - Massive TDM or Domo and lots of points :thumb:
> 
> I don't know why but i have hit a bad patch - prestige 9 rank 31 now but i played just for 3 games and got absolutely ripped apart so i stropped and switched it off :devil:
> 
> Must be my bad patch, not going on now until tomorrow evening.


Sore looser  just you wait ... how you fixed sat evening im suppose to be studying but i could break off to show you how its done


----------



## Leemack

^^

Ha ha ha

In your dreams :devil:

It's a date - You are such a Cod Flirt Tom


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> ^^
> 
> Ground war mate - Massive TDM or Domo and lots of points :thumb:
> 
> I don't know why but i have hit a bad patch - prestige 9 rank 31 now but i played just for 3 games and got absolutely ripped apart so i stropped and switched it off :devil:
> 
> Must be my bad patch, not going on now until tomorrow evening.


But what to you is a bad patch mate, and what would you class as a bad round? Do you ever go minus in a game?


----------



## Leemack

Rarely

I was 17-17 and it did my head in massively


----------



## John-R-

My play as been shocking lately  droped a massive amount out KDR
On the plus side ruined about 4 nuke boosters games last night by tracking them down and nailing them :thumb: 
Still get caught out by frigging lamebeat sensor user though 

John


----------



## GIZTO29

I asked fro some advice on the Javelin a few pages back regarding how it aims and locks on targets. Any ideas guys? Basically i wanted to know if when it locks if youre pointing at a building is it locking on people in the building or potentially behind it? Ive used it a bit more since and it has locked on people in buildings but im still unsure if it can lock on people behind one. Also if i i was to use scavenger will it replenish whatever weapon i have regardless of what the dead enemy is holding? Another question is why do some dead bodies not have any weapon to take after youve killed them?
Thanks Phil


----------



## LiveWire88

Im pretty sure it locks on to the building your aiming at, not the people inside buildings.

Reason I say this is because I used to use it on HQ and found that when I locked on to the buildings that were being held by the enemy it would only kill them if the building had a hole in the roof..

And scavenger will replace your ammo regardless of what weapons the dead enemy was using.
Some dead bodies wont have anything to collect because someone else would have collected it before you. A little blue satchell is dropped after any emeny is killed but you only see this if you have the scavenger perk on.


----------



## GIZTO29

LiveWire88 said:


> Im pretty sure it locks on to the building your aiming at, not the people inside buildings.
> 
> Reason I say this is because I used to use it on HQ and found that when I locked on to the buildings that were being held by the enemy it would only kill them if the building had a hole in the roof..
> 
> And scavenger will replace your ammo regardless of what weapons the dead enemy was using.
> Some dead bodies wont have anything to collect because someone else would have collected it before you. A little blue satchell is dropped after any emeny is killed but you only see this if you have the scavenger perk on.


Thing is ive locked onto individual people away from buildings but do seem to just hit the roof of a building when it locks facing one and regarding the weapon pick up i shot a guy a few foot away and went to dump my javelin for his assault rifle but there was nothing there. Ive noticed this loads of times aswell. Hmm. Defo gonna ditch steady sleight of hand pro for scavenger as im using the ACR with the Jav and i find ive got zero ammo with both very quick! I'll stop aiming at buildings aswell! lol

Heres a handy site

http://www.themodernwarfare2.com/


----------



## GIZTO29

After last nights 5 hour stretch on this (thanks wifey):lol: ive come to the conclusion that the AC-130 is pap! Ive had it about 5 times but last night got it in a care package on Derail Domination and got 1 kill! Is its lifespan shorter from a care package? Chopper Gunner FTW! Also if you have Danger Close Pro does it make the time of your air support longer? Someone had a chopper gunner goingf for yonks the other night! i think im gonna give up on the Javelin aswell as you end up hitting building roofs 75 % of the time, 15% hitting er nothing and the rest you might kill or injure someone And it takes ages. It is good for dusting air support but you die alot trying to lock on! Think i might try the normal lock and free shot missile launcher or just stick with a gun!:lol:


----------



## Leemack

GIZTO29 said:


> After last nights 5 hour stretch on this (thanks wifey):lol: ive come to the conclusion that the AC-130 is pap! Ive had it about 5 times but last night got it in a care package on Derail Domination and got 1 kill! Is its lifespan shorter from a care package? Chopper Gunner FTW! Also if you have Danger Close Pro does it make the time of your air support longer? Someone had a chopper gunner goingf for yonks the other night! i think im gonna give up on the Javelin aswell as you end up hitting building roofs 75 % of the time, 15% hitting er nothing and the rest you might kill or injure someone And it takes ages. *It is good for dusting air support but you die alot trying to lock on!* Think i might try the normal lock and free shot missile launcher or just stick with a gun!:lol:


It has to be used with Cold Blooded otherwise the air support will own your ass.

The reason you couldn't pick up the guys gun interests me a little. Did someone else go near his boddy?

I have noticed that if you have the same gun as you dead enemy and walk over it without touching X, it replenishes your ammo.


----------



## Tom_the_great

im going on shortly if any one is about


----------



## Leemack

Tom_the_great said:


> im going on shortly if any one is about


See you on there dude :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Showshine - are you on PS3 or 360?

Add me: beardboy69 - same gamertag on both consoles :thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88

I tend to stick with the stinger to take down plane/helis, plus I have a dedicated set up including cold blooded for those times when there is way to much air support being called in, I dont tend to use cold blooded otherwise.

Iv been going through a poor patch the last few days, so I started using the RPD with grip on every map and was owning people!! 2 shot kills most of the time!! managed to call in 3 emergency air drops in 1 game... (very good for me)


----------



## Leemack

360 Beardboy :thumb:

I'll add you when i go on in 10 :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

LiveWire88 said:


> I tend to stick with the stinger to take down plane/helis, plus I have a dedicated set up including cold blooded for those times when there is way to much air support being called in, I dont tend to use cold blooded otherwise.
> 
> Iv been going through a poor patch the last few days, so I started using the RPD with grip on every map and was owning people!! 2 shot kills most of the time!! managed to call in 3 emergency air drops in 1 game... (very good for me)


I use Cold Blooded on my sniper class

Wa200 silenced
1887 Akimbo FMJ secondry

Scavenger
Cold blooded
ninja

Predator, Harriers and air drop

3 kills, claymore where i was. move somewhere so i can see my old sniping spot and bang goes the claymore, scavenge another and repeat.

A sure way to own with a sniper as they always come back for you so it's like shooting fish in a barrel lol


----------



## Leemack

Gizto - Get yo ass online


----------



## Puntoboy

I'm recently been playing with my classes so I can complete some of the challenges. Nearly unlocked everything for the M4A1 now. Just need extended mags, Red Tiger and Fall camo.

My classes are as follows:

*Primary*
M4A1 with ACOG and FMJ so I can get extended mags

*Secondary*
Stinger

*Equipment*
Frag

*Special Grenade*
Flash

*Perk1*
Bling Pro
*Perk2*
Stopping Power Pro
*Perk3*
Steady Aim Pro

*Death Streak*
Martyrdom

Class 2

*Primary*
M16A4 with Silencer and Holographic

*Secondary*
Stinger

*Equipment*
Claymore

*Special Grenade*
Smoke

*Perk1*
Bling Pro
*Perk2*
Cold Blooded
*Perk3*
Ninja Pro

*Death Streak*
Final Stand

Class 3

*Primary*
M21 EBR

*Secondary*
Desert Eagle

*Equipment*
C4

*Special Grenade*
Flash

*Perk1*
Slight of Hand Pro
*Perk2*
Stopping Power Pro
*Perk3*
Steady Aim Pro

*Death Streak*
Copycat

Class 4

*Primary*
ACR with Grenade Launcher and Holographic

*Secondary*
Stinger

*Equipment*
Frag

*Special Grenade*
Stun

*Perk1*
Bling Pro
*Perk2*
Danger Close
*Perk3*
Steady Aim Pro

*Death Streak*
Final Stand

Class 5

*Primary*
L86 LSW with ACOG and Grip

*Secondary*
PP2000

*Equipment*
Frag

*Special Grenade*
Smoke

*Perk1*
Bling Pro
*Perk2*
Stopping Power Pro
*Perk3*
Steady Aim Pro

*Death Streak*
Final Stand

Class 1 mainly and it's pretty good for most maps.

Class 2 was the class I used at the beginning as I was pretty stealthy and found getting kills early on easier but I don't use that much now.

Class 3 don't use very often as I don't like sniping.

Class 4 was just something I set up to be similar to class 1 with a few changes for maps where ACOG isn't that useful.

Class 5 is just because I like the LSW having trained to use the real thing  Brings back good memories and I get some decent kills with it on maps like Wasteland.

My Xbox Live gamertag is PuntoboyGT


----------



## Leemack

Nice

The L86 is a decent gun if not very mobile, but then again - It's a big gun lol.

So out of interest, is the game's L86 similar to the real thing for looks an, fire rate and mobility?


----------



## Puntoboy

Showshine said:


> Nice
> 
> The L86 is a decent gun if not very mobile, but then again - It's a big gun lol.
> 
> So out of interest, is the game's L86 similar to the real thing for looks an, fire rate and mobility?


Very similar if I'm honest. The sights both standard and without ACOG are identical to the real thing (which incidentally is identical to the SA80 too - disappointed it's not the in the game but with it's well know bad reliability I can understand  ). I've never used one with a grip so I can't comment on that also I've never used one with the huge cylinder mag that you see in the game. We only ever used normal 30 round mags the same as the SA80.

Over all it's pretty similar.


----------



## Leemack

Cool.

What about Acog - I hate Acog and I am rubbish with it. 

It isn't sniper range and isn't machine gun range so how is it used on the field?


----------



## Puntoboy

Showshine said:


> Cool.
> 
> What about Acog - I hate Acog and I am rubbish with it.
> 
> It isn't sniper range and isn't machine gun range so how is it used on the field?


Most LSW's have ACOG (as the game calls it) by default. It's as it is in the game, some magnification by in real life it also has an iron sight on the top so you can still see around.


----------



## Eddy

Ok I have found something that keeps happening to me that is getting really frustrating as I always results in certain death.

OK so I play demolition, imagine I'm at either A or B and I'm on the attacking team, I plant the bomb at either of the flags. Then, and this is happing 8/10 times, as soon as the bomb is planted and I get up to run away or hide etc, the planting animation starts again and the suitcase comes out in front of me, opens and then closes, but the whole animation takes about 4-5 seconds and I always get killed as I can't fire any weapons while this is going on.

I hope I explained that without confusing you, has this happened to any of you?


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Gizto - Get yo ass online


I shot the guy in the back from close range then went to rob him as my Javelin was empty and he had nowt to take. Ive just had a quick blast for 10 mins while my lass was doing sumic and it wasnt good! Ive been using the silencer on the w2000 and unless its a headshot or high chest ish its got to be 2 shots and i had FMJ on I might give the Intervention a bash. I know what youre saying about cold blooded:thumb:
Thanks Phil


----------



## rtjc

Increasing number of wee pr*cks on PS3 boosting away and ruining games this weekend. Poor show


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Cool.
> 
> What about Acog - I hate Acog and I am rubbish with it.
> 
> It isn't sniper range and isn't machine gun range so how is it used on the field?


Im not that keen on the ACOG as when i start firing the muzzle flash blinds me
Infact recently ive been using the ACR and TAR-21 with iron sights and a silencer and its great meaning i can use either Sleight of Hand Pro or Scavenger if im using the Javelin. I find using the silencer helps me not get shot so much by a nearby enemy who's seen my dot or heard me and come looking and shot me in the back. The guns both seem pretty decent range wise which helps. I have been suffering with the W2000 with cold blooded and silencer though and on Derailed last night lost loads of kills from the corner near the pylons where i was targeting people on the 2 little square roofs at the bottom of the map. I was hitting above the waist but just injuring. Wonder if i had the silencer off they wouldve been kills? Does the silencer drop the damage (i know it doesnt say so in the stats)
Thanks Phil


----------



## Elliott19864

Experienced my first nuke today. I joined the game half way through and some guy on the other team got 31-1 score and got a nuke. I didn't think you could use the nuke on TDM?

Although the 1500XP was nice 

I have just started using the M4A1 today and must say I love it! It's so accruate and agile, it seems alot of people are using this lately.


----------



## Leemack

GIZTO29 said:


> Im not that keen on the ACOG as when i start firing the muzzle flash blinds me
> Infact recently ive been using the ACR and TAR-21 with iron sights and a silencer and its great meaning i can use either Sleight of Hand Pro or Scavenger if im using the Javelin. I find using the silencer helps me not get shot so much by a nearby enemy who's seen my dot or heard me and come looking and shot me in the back. The guns both seem pretty decent range wise which helps. I have been suffering with the W2000 with cold blooded and silencer though and on Derailed last night lost loads of kills from the corner near the pylons where i was targeting people on the 2 little square roofs at the bottom of the map. I was hitting above the waist but just injuring. Wonder if i had the silencer off they wouldve been kills? Does the silencer drop the damage (i know it doesnt say so in the stats)
> Thanks Phil


Silencer does decrease damage yes mate :thumb:


----------



## stupidmonkfish

Had a go with the throwing knife today and although it's not as usefull compared to Semtex/frags when you hit someone in the face with it the satisfaction you get ( and a little lol) is fantastic.

Also really like running around with a pistol and tactical knife with the commando perk, great fun.


----------



## John74

Anyone else use the C4, i just think its funny as hell to leave it in a good vantage spot and just wait to you see someone start shooting from there and CLICK bye bye they never know what hits them.


----------



## buckas

John74 said:


> Anyone else use the C4, i just think its funny as hell to leave it in a good vantage spot and just wait to you see someone start shooting from there and CLICK bye bye they never know what hits them.


yeh, stick it to vehicles then detonate - big explosion :thumb:

me and my mate were playing "headquarters pro" mode t'other night, really good especially on skidrow :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ross

Has anybody completed the Special Op's yet?I find most of them pretty tricky but I did beat the one called Hidden with the Snipers.


----------



## Tom_the_great

RosswithaOCD said:


> Has anybody completed the Special Op's yet?I find most of them pretty tricky but I did beat the one called Hidden with the Snipers.


Im trying to do them latly but stuggling if anyone is any good i would be greatfull for the help!!! (that reminds me tonight im buying a new mic/headset


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Tom_the_great said:


> Im trying to do them latly but stuggling if anyone is any good i would be greatfull for the help!!! (that reminds me tonight im buying a new mic/headset


i have done most of them on veteran, just need someone else to help me with the last coulpe...


----------



## Leemack

Live is the way forward lol.

I haven't played it without live yet


----------



## Leemack

I had a terrible time of it on this yesterday.

Tom you saw it.

For every kill i was dying.

17/17, 20/20, 13/13 :doublesho


----------



## Ross

Tom_the_great said:


> Im trying to do them latly but stuggling if anyone is any good i would be greatfull for the help!!! (that reminds me tonight im buying a new mic/headset


Watch these guys they are very good:thumb:
http://www.youtube.com/user/NextGenTactics (Some vids contain swearing but its very few.)


----------



## Doc

Thanks to Showshines recommendation I played mostly ground war last night.
Damn, it's like a different game, no campers, no claymores just open warfare 
Managed top three in five games using weapons I dont normally use due to prestiging.
Loving the Famas at the moment.
Great fun.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> I had a terrible time of it on this yesterday.
> 
> Tom you saw it.
> 
> For every kill i was dying.
> 
> 17/17, 20/20, 13/13 :doublesho


what is your GT? will you be on later this evening? sounds like your pretty good at the game....(im not being sarcastic quoting, i mean from previous posts etc...)


----------



## Tom_the_great

Hes always on  ill be on around half 7 onwards if you fancy a bash at the co-op speical ops


----------



## EastUpperGooner

6 in 1 with the AT4-HS






Finally got the video to work, enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## John-R-

rtjc said:


> Increasing number of wee pr*cks on PS3 boosting away and ruining games this weekend. Poor show


Been nailing them al weekend 
Huts the KDR though as your intent on getting them to spoil their nukes, found 3 of them today on Skidrow, behind the crates, dumbass German kids, even I coould understand what they saying across their mic's.

Crates Yah Yah

So I used a the Thumper and got all 3 plus a tac insertion in one go 

John


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Silencer does decrease damage yes mate :thumb:


I thought so but it should say this as it does for range. Thanks:thumb:



stupidmonkfish said:


> Had a go with the throwing knife today and although it's not as usefull compared to Semtex/frags when you hit someone in the face with it the satisfaction you get ( and a little lol) is fantastic.
> 
> Also really like running around with a pistol and tactical knife with the commando perk, great fun.


How true, its like hitting a 40 yarder!



John74 said:


> Anyone else use the C4, i just think its funny as hell to leave it in a good vantage spot and just wait to you see someone start shooting from there and CLICK bye bye they never know what hits them.


Im yet to use it but did have some fun on cod 4 with it.



Doc said:


> Thanks to Showshines recommendation I played mostly ground war last night.
> Damn, it's like a different game, no campers, no claymores just open warfare
> Managed top three in five games using weapons I dont normally use due to prestiging.
> Loving the Famas at the moment.
> Great fun.


Ground War is the game to play for me and i agree with you about the Famas. It seems more powerfull than the stats suggest


----------



## Black-Cat

John74 said:


> Anyone else use the C4, i just think its funny as hell to leave it in a good vantage spot and just wait to you see someone start shooting from there and CLICK bye bye they never know what hits them.


C4 comes in handy when playing Domination, especially in Afghan where B position is (I think, you'll know the one, where the smaller of the two bunkers are) as you can't see the bottom of the flag so when you here that it is under threat you can trigger it and BOOM! At least one kill from wherever you are on the map! :thumb:

My personal favourite, equipment wise is the Semtex!

Tried the throwing knife numerous times but can't get away with it!


----------



## REFLECTS

I got the game when it came out but firsat day on live.

Not totally noob though because ive got to rank 30 on Split screen playing with mates/son :thumb:

Need to get to 70 and stick i think - No prestiging for us


----------



## Fordy_ST500

right. so who's gonna be on tonight?


----------



## REFLECTS

Me :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

REFLECTS said:


> Me :thumb:


gamertag? or add me - cG BronsoN -


----------



## EastUpperGooner

I thought my 6 in one was quite good. lol


----------



## REFLECTS

Fordy_ST500 said:


> gamertag? or add me - cG BronsoN -


Will do when i pop on later mate :thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections

Got my 4th nuke with a nice 38 kilstreak  god i love chopper gunners


----------



## REFLECTS

Some kid just messaged me saying :-

10/70 today - just give me 250 headshots :lol:

as if


----------



## rusty82

i gave up in discust tonight!

seems that no matter how many times i knifed somebody i died instantly! watch the playback and seems non of my actions even happened  gave up after 2 games! first MTDM was 6to10 as i joined towards the end... second match 16to20! both shooting and knifing tonight both resulted in being gunned down even though i know i struck first


----------



## Doc

Xbox live was running like crap last night, hope it's better tonight!


----------



## REFLECTS

Xbox is FUBAR here tonight


----------



## Mini 360

My Live says my NAT settings are strict? Wont let me play because of it. Never happened before?


----------



## REFLECTS

Mine have gone from open to Moderate so i guess the next step is Strict


----------



## Mini 360

REFLECTS said:


> Mine have gone from open to Moderate so i guess the next step is Strict


Never had moderate. Just goes Open > Strict for me :lol:


----------



## REFLECTS

^^  ^^

I'm going on now to try again - The connection has been horrendous tonight


----------



## Defined Reflections

REFLECTS said:


> Some kid just messaged me saying :-
> 
> 10/70 today - just give me 250 headshots :lol:
> 
> as if


If you play 1v1 cage match thats all they want to do it do headshots so they can do the challenges,do it properly i say :wall:
Its taken me 14 days gaming time to get 1000 headshots with the acr :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975

Mini 360 said:


> Never had moderate. Just goes Open > Strict for me :lol:


What are nat settigs


----------



## REFLECTS

I'm going to try it again now


----------



## Alex L

Steam sucks a big one, I've not been able to get on for 2 days now:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## cannockvxr

love this game.... best i have done is 23/0

on the rundown map, i was on fire just kept killing people then got air strike, pavelow and ac130... then with 5 mins ago and no deaths thort i would hide under a bridge in the grass sitting there with 22 kills when someone from the other side runs past so stabbed him..... thort he would of watched killcam and came back down but he never did


----------



## Fordy_ST500

i got my best score last night, 82/3 demolition on skidrow, killstreaks emergency airdrop, chopper gunner & nuke...got my nuke, but was destroying so i decided to play for a bit, got a 32 kill streak, died! then got another nuke  what a gametype, it you play it right it goes on for ageees!!

Nuke Count=39


----------



## Eddy

damn, I honestly think I am the only guy in the world who has not had a nuke, and not even had nuke selected as a killstreak once.

what killstreak setup's do you guys use to get nukes? I'm guessin harriers > chopper gunner> nuke or similar?


----------



## REFLECTS

I haven't had one mate so you are not alone :thumb:

Im only rank 14 aswell lol


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Eddy said:


> damn, I honestly think I am the only guy in the world who has not had a nuke, and not even had nuke selected as a killstreak once.
> 
> what killstreak setup's do you guys use to get nukes? I'm guessin *harriers > chopper gunner> nuke* or similar?


you got it in one mate!


----------



## Leemack

I love the CG now and you get alot more kills than with the ac130


----------



## Eddy

yeah the chopper gunner is absolutely LETHAL. AC130 can be good on the big open maps but its not great the majority of the time


----------



## Tom_the_great

i choose Attack Chopper > Chopper Gunner > Nuke (for the times i want a nuke) otherwise its Sentry Gun > Pave low > Chopper Gunner 

will be on tonight with my new mic *yes i will annoy everyone* youve now been warned haha be on about 6 till 8 as i have footi at half 8 ...

Showshine we need our cage match i keep forgetting !!! just like the tourny which i swear i will do ASAP!


----------



## Doc

I got so frustrated last night I went back to the trusty Knife, won three games in a row on ffa using knife only, love it.
Is anyone else finding connection a problem through xbox live? Big team games are becoming unplayable at times.


----------



## REFLECTS

I have had a problem with Ground war servers.

Total laggage and then cut off


----------



## Fordy_ST500

il be on for an hour n a bit if anyone wants a couple of games?

cG BronsoN


----------



## ivor

Had a mental game earlier I was playing domination on derail and noticed there was few air drops nearby so I went and had a look and everyone on my team was there having a free for all so I took a century gun and placed then returned and noticed that everytime you took one another would drop straight away god knows what was going on but we won the round


----------



## Eddy

ivor said:


> Had a mental game earlier I was playing domination on derail and noticed there was few air drops nearby so I went and had a look and everyone on my team was there having a free for all so I took a century gun and placed then returned and noticed that everytime you took one another would drop straight away god knows what was going on but we won the round


They were using the infinite care package glitch, getting more and more popular it seems


----------



## Tom_the_great

Going on now  bronson ill try add you


----------



## Ross

The knife can get you out of some difficult situations:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Just been playing Ground War and had one of those sessions! -10 ish in 3 of the Dom rounds! I nearly always have a bad round on my last go


----------



## REFLECTS

My connection sucks big time 

I am going on at about midnight for an hour


----------



## Elliott19864

Started off tonight quite bad, 13-10, 7-7, 5-3 and then had my final game and got 27-8.

I think you just need to find the perfect game to get a good score as I am so inconsistent at the minute. Got my KD ratio upto 1.17 though, not bad for not even 2 days gameplay and only level 56?


----------



## REFLECTS

There's f'all on TV tonight so Cod is going on when she goes to kip


----------



## Eddy

Just got my first 25 kill streak, didn't have nuke selected though :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well Done! 

Me a bronson had a good first game then i went abit to pot my stats are taking the hits after trying to get awards...


----------



## Eddy

Yeah when you chase stats your whole game can suffer I find.

Question for showshine, I'm going to surely hit prestige again tonight, so I want to know your method once you hit the prestige button all those times. I know you go for the gun challenges etc but do you have a routine and a certain way of getting things done fast? I read that you can prestige in about 16 hours of gameplay and I reckon it takes me that to go from 50-70 so would appreciate any help.


----------



## [email protected]

Just played my first ever mw2 game on the xbox, wow the pc i so much easier, my mates 11 year old son slaughtered me and i could hear him laughing in the background


----------



## Black-Cat

I've had the chance to go Prestige for about 3 or 4 weeks now but can't make up my mind as to whether to take the plunge or not! 

I think I love my M-16 too much!


----------



## rtjc

first prestige level up? 

At least prestige once so you lose your noob badge


----------



## LiveWire88

Black-Cat said:


> I've had the chance to go Prestige for about 3 or 4 weeks now but can't make up my mind as to whether to take the plunge or not!
> 
> I think I love my M-16 too much!


Only takes very little time to get your M-16 (fully auto) back so dont worry, Prestige :thumb:


----------



## buckas

what's so good about going prestige? is there any bonus to it other than the title?


----------



## REFLECTS

I'm not going to prestige TBH.

Can't be arsed losing the 1887's when i finally get them, picked some up earlier and lol at the kills i got


----------



## GIZTO29

Ive never prestiged on any of the cods and doubt i ever will. Just hit level 70 on the 360 and 61 on the ps3. 
Anyway check out this from the other night. I got 14 assists in one game! Surely this is a record.








It was on Terminal in Domination where i was using the ACR with noob tube and scavenger pro which is great fun (not for the enemy):lol: If you stand near B you can tube up through the doorway near A and get some great kills (or assists in this case) and also from the top or bottom of the escalator towards C. I also like to climb up on the green cage outside the door to the escalator area and climb up on the ledge above the coffee shop. If you jumpp up and slash with the knife and blag the window 1st you can climb up and have a great vantage point for people running down the escalator.


----------



## ivor

it's starting to **** me off the games are okay but it's the amount of time it's gone into lag and then you have to wait for it to migrate i had this three times in one game then the forth it shut the game lobby down apart from that it's still fun as i'm going fishing with claymores i got shot and got payback at the same in one game


----------



## REFLECTS

Well,

COD MW2 is dead.

My fukin Xbox has completely destroyed the disc


----------



## Doc

I took mine back when a relative burned the disc, they swapped it no questions


----------



## Danno1975

REFLECTS said:


> Well,
> 
> COD MW2 is dead.
> 
> My fukin Xbox has completely destroyed the disc


Hey, mine did the same, a few hits with Megs Scratch X it was back in action....


----------



## Doc

Anyone else getting weird crashes and xbox live logging out?


----------



## ivor

I was getting crashes and logging out when I changed the router to the new one aol sent me put up with it for a couple of days then changed back and not had a problem since


----------



## rtjc

Was there an update for MW2 on xbox? there were some crashing problems the other day on PS3 right after the update and only when starting games it would freeze once loaded up. Sorted itself by the following day.


----------



## Leemack

Megs scratch x lol

I'm almost prestige 10  

This prestige has taken me ages though, because most of the big prestige challenges are done, I've found those points helped me rank up fast. Plus I haven't swapped guns round too much so missed out on the 10,000 point challenges on the smg's


----------



## Doc

ivor said:


> I was getting crashes and logging out when I changed the router to the new one aol sent me put up with it for a couple of days then changed back and not had a problem since


I have moved my router now and have wireless on my PC, I wonder it that has adversely effected it.


----------



## ivor

It could be causing your problems as my system is all wireless i also found that aol where throttling the download speed with the new router and I was only getting 2mb instead of 8mb so it would of be interfering with the live.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Tom_the_great said:


> Well Done!
> 
> Me a bronson had a good first game then i went abit to pot my stats are taking the hits after trying to get awards...


yes, lol i had just prestiged and had UAV, Carepackage & Sentry Gun on and went 24-0 pretty quickly....i'll be on tonight if anyone's on


----------



## GIZTO29

Ive just got FMJ on the 1887s so ive had to alter my main loadout with the TAR-21 and swap SOH Pro for Bling Pro to get them akimbo. Oh how they send an enemy flying as if a speed boat has just pulled the rope tight and shot them off a pier:lol::lol: Ive noticed when i tried to use them akimbo with my loon loadout with lightweight they suck! Three shots from each (6 bullets in total) and the dude eventually died! Unreal. Im liking the P90 aswell with my loon loadout and im close to getting the Tac Knife with the ******. Things are looking up.


----------



## Black-Cat

Well I took the plunge and clicked on Prestige this morning after getting in from night-shift!


----------



## REFLECTS

I can't even play cuz the disc is screwed.

Going to try scratch x


----------



## GIZTO29

REFLECTS said:


> I can't even play cuz the disc is screwed.
> 
> Going to try scratch x


You can get them repaired for £2 or sumic at Gamestation and the like or buy your own from JML


----------



## LiveWire88

Gave up playing tonight, 1 host migration after an other in every game, :wall:

Most anoying when your doing well in the game just for people who dont like losing to leave and most of the time the host migration dosent work so the game ends...

What with all the boosters this game is nearing its end with me, dont get me wrong I do love playing but its becoming beyond the joke with the amount of idiots playing.. back to COD MW or COD WAW I think...


----------



## Danno1975

LiveWire88 said:


> Gave up playing tonight, 1 host migration after an other in every game, :wall:
> 
> Most anoying when your doing well in the game just for people who dont like losing to leave and most of the time the host migration dosent work so the game ends...
> 
> What with all the boosters this game is nearing its end with me, dont get me wrong I do love playing but its becoming beyond the joke with the amount of idiots playing.. back to COD MW or COD WAW I think...


COD WAW Zombies is great fu, you do get some idiots i there too though...


----------



## LiveWire88

Danno1975 said:


> COD WAW Zombies is great fu, you do get some idiots i there too though...


Yeah I hate it when someone kills the crawler!! (you know what I mean) :lol:


----------



## Doc

LiveWire88 said:


> Gave up playing tonight, 1 host migration after an other in every game, :wall:
> 
> Most anoying when your doing well in the game just for people who dont like losing to leave and most of the time the host migration dosent work so the game ends...
> 
> What with all the boosters this game is nearing its end with me, dont get me wrong I do love playing but its becoming beyond the joke with the amount of idiots playing.. back to COD MW or COD WAW I think...


Go hardcore, no boosters just lots of campers.


----------



## rtjc

I must admit, have seen boosters far too often in many game modes. Including hardcore... even went on WAW the other day i got so fed up with it.


----------



## buckas

Anyone noticed on Skidrow in the long tunnel section, half way along there's like a cut out hiding place, can just stand there and slash everyone running past :lol:


----------



## Danno1975

buckas said:


> Anyone noticed on Skidrow in the long tunnel section, half way along there's like a cut out hiding place, can just stand there and slash everyone running past :lol:


Lol I'll keep my eyes peeled for you mate. Or sling a grenade in .


----------



## Mini 360

Still cant play! My NAT setting isnt shifting from "Strict" which is getting soooo annoying now! Never been like this before!!! Any ideas how to sort it? Its done a few times in the past but a reset of the BT Homehub and Xbox sorted it. Doesnt work now.


----------



## buckas

Danno1975 said:


> Lol I'll keep my eyes peeled for you in mate. Or sling a grenade in .


:lol::thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

buckas said:


> Anyone noticed on Skidrow in the long tunnel section, half way along there's like a cut out hiding place, can just stand there and slash everyone running past :lol:


Even better, go upstairs in the building overlooking the tunnel and you get loads of kills by aiming through a hole in the wall.:lol: You can even get kills by shooting people in the legs who dont know youre there. I had the L86 LMG and ended up with the Chop Gunner but only got a few kills with it since everyone hid inside! I had to come out as i ran out of ammo and after getting a few kills with my shotty was killed myself My mate who was on the other team against me in Quarry TDM got a Collateral triple kill with his Intervention and i was victim number 1.  I doubt i'll ever do that! I did get 2 headshots with 1 bullet 3 times on mw1 back in the day but nothing since.


----------



## silverback

GIZTO29 said:


> Even better, go upstairs in the building overlooking the tunnel and you get loads of kills by aiming through a hole in the wall.:lol: You can even get kills by shooting people in the legs who dont know youre there. I had the L86 LMG and ended up with the Chop Gunner .


if there was a better definition to a camper than this i havent seen it lol.you where crouched looking down your sight at a tunnel with a fully automatic light machine gun ? FFS grow some berrys :lol:

what i like to do with people who do the above is throw a smoke grenade down the tunnel,wait for the blind shooting to begin,leg it to the alcove at the right hand side of the tunnel half way down,lay down and as the snoke clears slam a few shots into the hole and surrounding wall  campers dont survive that


----------



## GIZTO29

silverback said:


> if there was a better definition to a camper than this i havent seen it lol.you where crouched looking down your sight at a tunnel with a fully automatic light machine gun ? FFS grow some berrys :lol:
> 
> what i like to do with people who do the above is throw a smoke grenade down the tunnel,wait for the blind shooting to begin,leg it to the alcove at the right hand side of the tunnel half way down,lay down and as the snoke clears slam a few shots into the hole and surrounding wall  campers dont survive that


I guarantee you mate, i aint a camper and have done this once but have to say i was amazed at how many kills i got and how few deaths. I found it amusing that they (same few people) just kept coming back so i stayed. Its boring the truth be known and as soon as i ran out of bullets i was off runnin about. I thought i'd have a look in that building as ive never been in and was owned a few days before by 2 people holding that position in Domination. Baring in mind my favourite class is running with mar pro, light pro and steady aim pro says it all. I die far too much though. I think ive found my forte now though. Famas with Bling and stopping power pros and steady aim pro with secondary akimbo 1887s with fmj.
Thanks Phil


----------



## silverback

GIZTO29 said:


> I guarantee you mate, i aint a camper and have done this once but have to say i was amazed at how many kills i got and how few deaths. I found it amusing that they (same few people) just kept coming back so i stayed. Its boring the truth be known and as soon as i ran out of bullets i was off runnin about. I thought i'd have a look in that building as ive never been in and was owned a few days before by 2 people holding that position in Domination. Baring in mind my favourite class is running with mar pro, light pro and steady aim pro says it all. I die far too much though. I think ive found my forte now though. Famas with Bling and stopping power pros and steady aim pro with secondary akimbo 1887s with fmj.
> Thanks Phil


:lol:

i was playing against a clan of Italians on that map this morning and one was placed like you where,the other by the forklift truck but in a little alcove just outside the garage so if you came running through he would destroy you from the side,one behind the sand bags looking at the tunnel entrance,one hiding behind crates looking straight down and one on top of the corrugated crates.they never moved,absolute disgrace.till i told our team to put smoke and noobs on and just ping them all towards the area lol.god i hate those akimbo 1887`s with fmj lol.


----------



## buckas

i love popping smoke then using thermal attachment, that and the heartbeat sensor is genius (if they havent got cold blooded on )



GIZTO29 said:


> Even better, go upstairs in the building overlooking the tunnel and you get loads of kills by aiming through a hole in the wall.:lol: You can even get kills by shooting people in the legs who dont know youre there. I had the L86 LMG and ended up with the Chop Gunner but only got a few kills with it since everyone hid inside! I had to come out as i ran out of ammo and after getting a few kills with my shotty was killed myself My mate who was on the other team against me in Quarry TDM got a Collateral triple kill with his Intervention and i was victim number 1.  I doubt i'll ever do that! I did get 2 headshots with 1 bullet 3 times on mw1 back in the day but nothing since.


:thumb:

some good games last night, you had a lot of kills in that match - especially liked the last kill when i got you back on Invasion when i sent a grenade at you


----------



## Fordy_ST500

GIZTO29 said:


> Even better, go upstairs in the building overlooking the tunnel and you get loads of kills *by aiming through a hole in the wall.:lol: You can even get kills by shooting people in the legs who dont know youre there. I had the L86 LMG and ended up with the Chop Gunner but only got a few kills with it since everyone hid inside!* I had to come out as i ran out of ammo and after getting a few kills with my shotty was killed myself My mate who was on the other team against me in Quarry TDM got a Collateral triple kill with his Intervention and i was victim number 1.  I doubt i'll ever do that! I did get 2 headshots with 1 bullet 3 times on mw1 back in the day but nothing since.


its best to play domination on skidrow, i like to get my team to capture C & B, then they all spawn at A, then you can shoot them through the floor, get your harrier stick it on the big open space next to A and when you get your chopper gunner, they all spawn in that one area and you can probably get 20 kills with it :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Doc

Got a 28-2 last night after stealing three emergency packages, stupid idiots were fighting with each other so I stooped in and nicked them both 

I want a tactical knife now and see what all the fuss is about, I can clear up with normal knife so god knows what I can do with extended knife, is it that much different?


----------



## buckas

http://callofduty.wikia.com/wiki/Tactical_Knife

havent got it yet, trying to get a lot of kills with a pistol is a nightmare


----------



## REFLECTS

I'm scratch X'ing my game tonight to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## GIZTO29

silverback said:


> :lol:
> 
> i was playing against a clan of Italians on that map this morning and one was placed like you where,the other by the forklift truck but in a little alcove just outside the garage so if you came running through he would destroy you from the side,one behind the sand bags looking at the tunnel entrance,one hiding behind crates looking straight down and one on top of the corrugated crates.they never moved,absolute disgrace.till i told our team to put smoke and noobs on and just ping them all towards the area lol.god i hate those akimbo 1887`s with fmj lol.


I hate the 1887s aswell so thats exactly why ive started using them coz its a guaranteed kill if someone confronts you and with fmj the range is crazy! Saying that i was making a fatal error by firing both at once as if you miss (im ****eyed sometimes) your dead! Fire one at a time as one will kill and if you miss then fire the other or if another dude runs in youve still got lead to throw:lol:



buckas said:


> i love popping smoke then using thermal attachment, that and the heartbeat sensor is genius (if they havent got cold blooded on )
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> some good games last night, you had a lot of kills in that match - especially liked the last kill when i got you back on Invasion when i sent a grenade at you


Aye mate, ive never played Headquarters before and its bloody great! I was in your game from Favela and played about 5 games with you after that but was never on your team. I was gonna send you a msg but every time the game was beginning and i thought you were in private chat with your friend.
I got 56 kills, 9 assists and 40 deaths in that game and was buzzing! That game i think was 185 each and a tie and it went on for ages! Im defo gonna be playing HQ more now! My K/D went up by 50 kills to ddeaths just in those few games which was nice!


Fordy_ST500 said:


> its best to play domination on skidrow, i like to get my team to capture C & B, then they all spawn at A, then you can shoot them through the floor, get your harrier stick it on the big open space next to A and when you get your chopper gunner, they all spawn in that one area and you can probably get 20 kills with it :thumb::thumb:


Last time i got the chopper gunner on Skidrow i only got a few kills as everyone hid!



Doc said:


> Got a 28-2 last night after stealing three emergency packages, stupid idiots were fighting with each other so I stooped in and nicked them both
> 
> I want a tactical knife now and see what all the fuss is about, I can clear up with normal knife so god knows what I can do with extended knife, is it that much different?


The tactiacl knife isnt extended mate, its the commando perk in slot 3 that gives you the longer stab Tac knife makes you stab really fast. Im not sure of the motion with the 2 combined as im 49 kills off the tac with my ******



REFLECTS said:


> I'm scratch X'ing my game tonight to see if it makes any difference.


Havnt you thought of takin it to Gstation then?
Thanks Phil


----------



## Doc

Ah more frequent knifing, great, nothing worse then having to wait to stab someone else!


----------



## REFLECTS

> Havnt you thought of takin it to Gstation then?
> Thanks Phil


No mate, do they fix them?


----------



## GIZTO29

REFLECTS said:


> No mate, do they fix them?


Aye mate, I did tell you in an earlier post on the last page i think that Gamestation have a machine that repairs discs and it was £5 a shot but is defo cheaper now. JML have a similar device also. I took a disc that was killed big style and it came outr brand new:thumb:


----------



## John-R-

buckas said:


> i love popping smoke then using thermal attachment, that and the *heartbeat sensor is genius* (if they havent got cold blooded on )
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> some good games last night, you had a lot of kills in that match - especially liked the last kill when i got you back on Invasion when i sent a grenade at you


Lamest attachment in the game IMO

John


----------



## GIZTO29

It seems my skills last night were shortlived as ive just been back on HQ Pro and was getting - k/d in some games and seemed to have to wait to respawn alot more which i hate! And just when we took the HQ so it was the full time
Great game though. Think i need to incorporate smoke in this gametype and Domination.


----------



## dal84

I agree john, heartbeat sensor is something i hate with a passion. There is not even any challenges to complete for it so i never use it. I hate watching a kill cam only to see someone camped in a corner or long grass who has no idea where you are until you show up as a red dot on their sensor.

I mainly use ninja pro so it's not much of a problem but once i prestige again I will not be so lucky :lol:


----------



## buckas

GIZTO29 said:


> Aye mate, ive never played Headquarters before and its bloody great! I was in your game from Favela and played about 5 games with you after that but was never on your team. I was gonna send you a msg but every time the game was beginning and i thought you were in private chat with your friend.
> I got 56 kills, 9 assists and 40 deaths in that game and was buzzing! That game i think was 185 each and a tie and it went on for ages! Im defo gonna be playing HQ more now! My K/D went up by 50 kills to ddeaths just in those few games which was nice!


:thumb:

yeh we discovered HQ last week, it's great - lol @ the tie, never seen that happen before! yeh saw you in favela as well, you kept bumming me on the corner of the downhill bit :lol: got you in the end :thumb:

drew


----------



## REFLECTS

buckas said:


> :thumb:
> 
> yeh we discovered HQ last week, it's great - lol @ the tie, never seen that happen before! yeh saw you in favela as well, *you kept bumming me on the corner of the downhill bit *:lol: got you in the end :thumb:
> 
> drew


Lads,

It's modern warfare not Pride


----------



## Leemack

I haven't really delved into hq yet tbh on mw2.

Are the points as good as domination?


----------



## GIZTO29

buckas said:


> :thumb:
> 
> yeh we discovered HQ last week, it's great - lol @ the tie, never seen that happen before! yeh saw you in favela as well, you kept bumming me on the corner of the downhill bit :lol: got you in the end :thumb:
> 
> drew


Thats my problem, i stick to one game and very rarely stray. I keep meaning to try 3rd person but never seem to get round to it! Funny thing is every time i got a kill i was looking to see if it was you and it was your mate with (CRUD) nearly every time on Favela:lol: EVery other game ive played since had been either 200-0 or a big win of around 200-60. I keep dying just as i get the HQ which is bloody annoying!



REFLECTS said:


> Lads,
> 
> It's modern warfare not Pride


:lol:



Showshine said:


> I haven't really delved into hq yet tbh on mw2.
> 
> Are the points as good as domination?


Hell yeh mate as the game can go on for bloody donkeys! The game we had on invasion which was 185 each mustve been 20 odd mins long. I was buzzing with my 56 kills and i didnt even get to my 2nd killlstreak! I need to think about what im doing a bit more though instead of running in like a fool! I was getting over 7000 points on average in each game with around 30 kills and 0 challenges it seemed.
Thanks Phil

Update: I shouldve mentioned you get 5 points for every 5 seconds you control the HQ so its the equivelant of getting a kill every 5 seconds. Thats how the points rack up and this mode is highly regarded for ranking fast. Shame i just found it when im already 70!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

GIZTO29 said:


> Thats my problem, i stick to one game and very rarely stray. I keep meaning to try 3rd person but never seem to get round to it! Funny thing is every time i got a kill i was looking to see if it was you and it was your mate with (CRUD) nearly every time on Favela:lol: EVery other game ive played since had been either 200-0 or a big win of around 200-60. I keep dying just as i get the HQ which is bloody annoying!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Hell yeh mate as the game can go on for bloody donkeys! The game we had on invasion which was 185 each mustve been 20 odd mins long. I was buzzing with my 56 kills and i didnt even get to my 2nd killlstreak! I need to think about what im doing a bit more though instead of running in like a fool! I was getting over 7000 points on average in each game with around 30 kills and 0 challenges it seemed.
> Thanks Phil
> 
> Update: I shouldve mentioned you get 5 points for every 5 seconds you control the HQ so its the equivelant of getting a kill every 5 seconds. Thats how the points rack up and this mode is highly regarded for ranking fast. Shame i just found it when im already 70!


prestige and get yourself back up!!!


----------



## GIZTO29

Fordy_ST500 said:


> prestige and get yourself back up!!!


I just cant do it!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

GIZTO29 said:


> I just cant do it!


whats stopping you? i got bored of not leveling up when i stopped for a while, im sure you will do the same, its like you have a goal to go in each game when your still ranking up...like if u have 7,000xp! you look for challenges to do in that game to rank up etc


----------



## Edward101

I decided to prestige today, I said I wouldnt but I gave in :lol:.. lost my fall camo for several weapons now


----------



## GIZTO29

Fordy_ST500 said:


> whats stopping you? i got bored of not leveling up when i stopped for a while, im sure you will do the same, its like you have a goal to go in each game when your still ranking up...like if u have 7,000xp! you look for challenges to do in that game to rank up etc


Theres still a huge ampount of challenges to do for me dont worry about that.  For example i want Tac Knife on my ****** and am 23 kills off it at present.
Its been one of those days today! I cant shoot straight and keep getting put in games against level 7-10 prestige and it aint even funny!


----------



## buckas

id like to try the tac knife but i hate those chunts running around stabbing everyone from miles off


----------



## Doc

buckas said:


> id like to try the tac knife but i hate those chunts running around stabbing everyone from miles off


/me hides...


----------



## GIZTO29

buckas said:


> id like to try the tac knife but i hate those chunts running around stabbing everyone from miles off


Thing is mate, i bet if they did a realistic montage they'de die more than they killed i reckon. I mustve been on the crest of a wave when i played HQ with you coz today ive been cannon fodder


----------



## Doc

I bet on FFA I dont!
But then again FFA is full of runners and gunners.

Knife is harder on HC cause everyone camps!


----------



## GIZTO29

Im only 10 killls off the taccy now with my ******. Boy are those guns (akimbo) powerful! If you hit chest area with 1 press of each trigger its dead meat!:lol: Having said that if you blat away at the triggers firing both at once you can totally surround an enemy with bullets missing left & right then get killed with one pathetic shot


----------



## dal84

Has anyone else noticed a sudden rise in nuke boosters! I admit there was plenty before but in the past week I have come across so many in FFA. It is pretty much every other game will have a booster in it


----------



## Puntoboy

I've just found out about the care package glitch and I can't believe they haven't put a stop to it already. Complete joke. Just seen someone get 7 care packages in a row without killing any more people that it took to get the first one.


----------



## GIZTO29

Puntoboy said:


> I've just found out about the care package glitch and I can't believe they haven't put a stop to it already. Complete joke. Just seen someone get 7 care packages in a row without killing any more people that it took to get the first one.


This is a serious problem at the minute! Last night the sky was red with choppers, harriers the bloody lot! Its a joke! On the upside i got my TAc Knife with the ****** and its awesome! Mar Pro, Light Pro and Ninja Pro. I was playin HQ on rundown and ran into the HQ and stabbed 3 then ran up the wooden
steps and got 2 more and was buzzing!:lol:


----------



## Leemack

I use 2 dedicated classes now to get rid of the sky sharks. 

I have CB pro and a javelin and say if i hit a pavelow (require 2 hits sometimes) then i kill myself to respawn and get rid of the pavelow because the care package glitch does my head in.


----------



## Gandi

Showshine said:


> I use 2 dedicated classes now to get rid of the sky sharks.
> 
> I have CB pro and a javelin and say if i hit a pavelow (require 2 hits sometimes) then i kill myself to respawn and get rid of the pavelow because the care package glitch does my head in.


I go cold blooded etc then hunt the glitching fooker down as his air support cant see me.


----------



## ivor

I tell you what's getting on my nerves is the amount of messages i get offering to me to prestige level 10 every game i get at least two.


----------



## buckas

how can you get more than one care package then?

remember i did play one level on 'estate' and the whole other team was hiding down by the sub-station part and it was constant airstrikes :doublesho


----------



## Leemack

I've just been on for 3 games of ground war before i go out and OMG i can't believe how many people are using the care package glitch :doublesho 

I have come off because it's doing my head in and i wish IW would patch these glitches alot quicker because it is ruining the game.

Just had a TDM ground war on Highrise and 2 were CP glitching and 2 of my team were boosting so the game ended with everything in the sky and a nuke - It was crap and it's putting me off playing now


----------



## Sharpy

Whats the care package glitch? 

Just played a few rounds of domination and the amount of harriers, helicopters etc got on my wick.

Anyone fancy a few rounds? Im bored


----------



## huddo

:wave:having only just my first games console, Xbox natch (at the ripe age of 48) together with Forza and Modern Warfare..........I have absolutly no idea what any of this stuff means LOL


----------



## Leemack

The care package glitch basically allows you to cheat the system and get unlimited care packages or more annoyingly Emergency airdrops 

Sharpy, you on now?


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> The care package glitch basically allows you to cheat the system and get unlimited care packages or more annoyingly Emergency airdrops
> 
> Sharpy, you on now?


il be on in 10 on my break.

cg bronson

il play 4 games or so!


----------



## Sharpy

Yeah im on now, stood on my headset and fubar'd the mic, can still hear tho, new mic already ordered 

Savvystarfish is my name


----------



## Sharpy

Fordy_ST500 said:


> il be on in 10 on my break.
> 
> cg bronson
> 
> il play 4 games or so!


your friends list is full....cant add you


----------



## Doc

It needs a patch asap.
People are taking the pee, ground war is just care package war now.

Oh and last night I have 5 separate invites through live to a 10th prestige lobby (hack)
Whats all that about? From total strangers.....

Was two kills off my first nuke last night.....gutted


----------



## Puntoboy

Just been Reading that IW have submitted a patch for the care package glitch to Microsoft on Friday. Hopefully it should be released soon


----------



## Leemack

Be careful on accepting an invite to a hacked lobby.

Most of them give you minus yes - 5,000,000 XP :doublesho


----------



## Sharpy

whats your game name showshine? Ive asked you before but you never replied


----------



## Sharpy

Added you showshine 

I just had a game with boosters, it was my lifelong mission (well today mission anyway) to kill these cretins. I have now however used quite possibly my last nerve left of today and im off to the shops to buy ingredients for tea 

Will be back on in an hour or so when i have calmed down with some retail therapy lol


----------



## buckas

how do you use/get the glitch? lol


----------



## Puntoboy

It's about jumping on something with a care package marker in your hand. I'm not entirely sure. It's a real joke. Just watching my gf's son play and the last 3 games had someone doing it.


----------



## sanchez

Im on just now if anyone wants a game...ranchopancho


----------



## Goodfella36

if anyones on tonite add me goodfella31 cheers ps3


----------



## rusty82

started to play domination at the moment. i'm usually the stupid one running around collecting the points only to get shot up straight after! first game tonight though i think my team picked up this drop glitch as we had 4 crates dropped in space of a few seconds! thought this was an xbox thing and not a ps3 one! any ways second match i kept being owned by a sodding camping sniper on flag c inside highrise, god he was fast! eventually got the bugger a few times sneaking in from the basement level.


----------



## silverback

i have pretty much given up on this now till the glitch is stopped.i have been on HTDM and have had it done to me and heard players on my side talking about doing it and it just ****s it right up.between camping *******s,people on cranes and now this,could this be the most bugged COD ever ? im really ****ed off with this at the minute.thank christ i have forza 3 coming


----------



## ivor

They must be fixing it tonight as it was taking me ages to get a game each time it scanned it only picked up 1 or 2 games in progress compared to the normal 20+


----------



## Eddy

ok guys, question for the tac-knife users amongst you, whats more lethal, a marathon-lightwight-commando equiped with a care package in your hand, or a tac kinfe without using the vare package glitch?

speedier running or speedier knifing ability?


----------



## buckas




----------



## col85

i had the airdrop glitch done against us all night last night, tho it just made beating them with our clan all the more enjoyable.

they got some stick in the lobby, they all left after 2 games


----------



## Leemack

It's doing my head right in.

Again i have had to switch off due to the shocking amount of pathetic little kids finding it funny, calling in infinate CG, pavelows etc etc. Whats the point?


----------



## Eddy

I'll be honest guys, nothing really annoys me in the game so much now, I've stopped checking my K/D ratio and caring about my performances and just have raw fun now, of course with marathon lightweight and commando, really has changed my outlook on this game.

Dont let others ruin your enjoyment


----------



## dogs_basket

Showshine said:


> It's doing my head right in.
> 
> Again i have had to switch off due to the shocking amount of pathetic little kids finding it funny, calling in infinate CG, pavelows etc etc. Whats the point?


Agree. I played pretty much nothing else than MW1 for over a year but have finished with MW2 already for this very reason. It's not so much the glitch but the sheer number of idiots who exploit it all game long every day that's annoying and disappointing.

I reckon it's some evil ploy by Battlefield 2 folks to get more sales when it comes out next month :devil:


----------



## Leemack

Maybe, theres a conspiricy theory lol.

I don't actually mind these glitches being found because that in itself is a bit of fun but keep it to private matches and leave the ranked games alone IMO.
It just does my head in that so many people use the glitch. I see myself as a good player and i am nearly 10th prestige but the last 2 days, i have been getting 10 kills for every 15 deaths and 70 percent of my deaths are coming from care package bonuses especially CG.

Microsoft please approve and apply the submitted patch - i beg you


----------



## John74

Not played this for two weeks now, got bored of all the nuke boosting and now glitches being exploited in just about every game i was in. Might return after the patch comes out but for now im enjoying FM3.


----------



## LiveWire88

Not seen 1 care package glitch!!! I play on the PS3 so I guess it doesent work


----------



## Fordy_ST500

sharpy24 said:


> your friends list is full....cant add you


il be sorting out my friends list soon...im relaxing tonight after a heavy session last night so if you want a game, feel free to add!! 
and after all of you have been gloating about the tac knife i decided to get it unlocked for myself and my god i am having so much fun, especially with riot shield on the back 

see you all on the battlefield! cG BronsoN

there are spaces on f/l now, feel free to add for a few games!!


----------



## GIZTO29

Eddy said:


> ok guys, question for the tac-knife users amongst you, whats more lethal, a marathon-lightwight-commando equiped with a care package in your hand, or a tac kinfe without using the vare package glitch?
> 
> speedier running or speedier knifing ability?


I have a question on the same issue but with a slight difference.... ive been using the tac knife with my ****** and love it but ive been using MAr Pro, Light Pro and Ninja Pro. Prob is theres lots of times where im spotted as i run towards my prey and get shot. Do you guys have more success with Com Pro making noise as you run or Ninja Pro? What happens if you use Com Pro with Tac Knife? Do you still stab really fast but shoot forward? I love running into the offices in Highrise from the underground entrance and stabbing up the campers in HQ or Dom:lol: I do find i die alot though but ive had a few standout/kill half the other team in 5 seconds moments:lol:

Answer to my question...... You dont lunge forward with Commando Pro if you have the Tac Knife. So its only no death from jumping then. In other words dont bother using them together unless you wanna jump off roofs as the silence will yield more kills imo. I'd be interested to here youre take on this Showshine?
Thanks Phil


----------



## Leemack

Hmm

I find that with com pro and a tac knife, the melée distance is imcread and allows multiple stabs if you find 2 people in close proximity. 

I have tried it with ninja and I feel that it was a tad slower pulling back the knife following a kill.


----------



## LiveWire88

LiveWire88 said:


> Not seen 1 care package glitch!!! I play on the PS3 so I guess it doesent work


I spoke to soon, there is care package glitching going on everywhere  I cant be assed to play the game anymore till it is patched because its NOOB heaven at the moment..

O well back to WAW till this glitch patched (if it ever does)


----------



## Puntoboy

I'm trying to get tactical knife but it's quite difficult. The Desert Eagle is quite powerful, just very inaccurate! LOL


----------



## LiveWire88

Didnt take me to long to get the tactical knife with the Desert Eagle, I played about 5-10 games using only the Desert Eagle... your stats will suffer but its worth it once you get the 100 kills :thumb:

Just dont bother playing Derail or Wasteland trying to get your 100 kills.


----------



## Puntoboy

I've only got 38 kills


----------



## Puntoboy

Make that 88  Desert Eagle akimbo is awesome! LOL


----------



## GIZTO29

I honestly think the ****** is better than the Deagle but loved the Deagle in MW1. Its terrid in MW2! I went stab nuts on Sub Base tonight and stabbed 6 people in about 10 seconds with my Tac Knife and then was shot resulting in there winning killcam but it showed me stabbing 4 of them just before i died. The other 2 were around the containers near flag A. I had a bad experience with Care Package Glitchers last night and had a right ding dong with the pr888s! My lass was telling me off for kicking off lol. 'Its only a game' she said


----------



## ivor

is anyone else having problems getting a game ? it's taking ages for me to find a game now and I always end up playing Americans


----------



## Leemack

^^

American server time mate - When you do get a game the quality is shocking 

I'm at home all day doing (cough, cough) erm paperwork  so i might just have to nip on and have a bash in a bit. Rank 50 of prestige 9 and due to being busy, i havent played alot this month but i need to prestige for the final time soon.


----------



## ivor

it's annoying as they don't shut up and start on the mum digs which they are crap at


----------



## Leemack

Up to 54 now but omg I have been kicked out of 5 ground wars in a row because of dodgy servers


----------



## sanchez

Thats the same as me today god knows how many game have went balls up


----------



## GIZTO29

Ive been kicked out of two games where i had a good streak going when ive accepted a friends party request and ive chose the wrong option for the chat!


----------



## Puntoboy

I was loving the tac knife and ****** last night. Lol

I noticed that one of the predefined classes (first recon) had the ****** with tac knife so I took that for a spin on scrap yard and got loads of kill. Most in my team actually  love it.


----------



## buckas

managed to get tack knife t'other night, pretty good - doesn't match feel good factor from shooting someone though


----------



## Puntoboy

I dunno. I was pissing myself running around jabbing people at random. You could tell a fee of them were getting knarcked because they changed to shotguns and came looking for me.


----------



## buckas

lol yeh, i've followed people before as they kept bumming me with it

turn on marathon + lightweight as well :thumb:

works best on small maps, tried it on derail - they saw me running towards them a mile off :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy

Yeah that class I used has marathon, lightweight and ninja pro


----------



## GIZTO29

buckas said:


> managed to get tack knife t'other night, pretty good - doesn't match feel good factor from shooting someone though


It feels good if you stab 6 in 10 seconds :lol: Then see a replay of it as their team mate shot me from a far and got the game winning kill cam.


----------



## Doc

Well my faith was restored last night.
Joined one of my mates who is first prestige and he was in TDM with a few low rankers and a few 55 rank 1's, managed to play 6 games without lag and got 25+ frags in each game.
Even managed a 27-0 and a game were I was 2 off a nuke! ffs
Not total noobs either as they quickly shot down my chopper before it cleaned up


----------



## dal84

How did you not get a nuke with a 27-0? lol


----------



## GIZTO29

dal23 said:


> How did you not get a nuke with a 27-0? lol


Aye, you only need 25.


----------



## Doc

Care package, also I didnt have a nuke selected until the third game!


----------



## Leemack

Well Fellow soldiers  i am now DW's first 10th Prestige on MW2

:thumb:


----------



## rtjc

what's your total time of play?


----------



## Leemack

Ages - I think its 10 days now

Prestige 9 took me absolutely ages


----------



## 306chris

Well done Showshine


----------



## 306chris

Does anybody know if the care package glitch has been sorted - I've not been on all week as it was making the game unplayable for me


----------



## dal84

Only 10 days? I have over 9 days playing time and im only up to prestige 3!!!!!


----------



## Leemack

dal23 said:


> Only 10 days? I have over 9 days playing time and im only up to prestige 3!!!!!


9 days to get to prestige 3 :doublesho

Im sure its 10 - Might be more but i don't know. (Ill have a look later)

Ground war Dal - Get you classes staright and you can really get good pointage. I got 87 kills 13 deaths last night - By far my best game. Think with some challenges i got, i ended the game with 27000 XP :thumb:


----------



## dal84

That is some serious XP! I will try other game modes once I complete the lightweight challenge. I am trying to get all the call signs so just playing FFA at the moment so I can run around like a headless chicken. I have run 195 miles out of 250, so not long now :lol:


----------



## GIZTO29

It took me just over 2 days to get to the end of lvl 70 and near the end i found Headquarters and was amazed at how many points can be had in that game! I just had a game with 52-5-14 which was one of my best. P90 and ****** with Tac Knife using Mar Pro, Light Pro and Ninja Pro. Great fun Ive just unlocked Akimbo with the Uzis so will be switching to them once i get 18 more kills with the P90.


----------



## LiveWire88

Showshine said:


> Well Fellow soldiers  i am now DW's first 10th Prestige on MW2
> 
> :thumb:


Incorrect I hit 10th Prestige a few weeks ago


----------



## Leemack

^^ Booster ^^


----------



## Leemack

And Livewire, you know the rules, why didn't you come on here bragging like me lol


----------



## egon

306chris said:


> Does anybody know if the care package glitch has been sorted - I've not been on all week as it was making the game unplayable for me


yup. update dealt with cheating oiks..
just need to deal with the boosters now...although i find that a spas to the head works very well...:lol:


----------



## Puntoboy

I'm glad the care package glitch has been fixed. Pity I can't play it for another two weeks  ****ing BT.

I've been playing for less than 3 days and I've had it since release day  I'm only level 68 though but I only play TDM.


----------



## LiveWire88

Showshine said:


> ^^ Booster ^^


Only joking mate, just wanted to wind you up a little!! :thumb:

I have only just reached prestige 4 after over 9 days gameing time!! (no boosting whatsoever) I must be rubbish at the game :lol:


----------



## GB_LOW

I've started filing complaints about boosters and suggesting others do the same. TBH I'd prefer if Tactical Insertion was removed from the game all together.

on a positive note I had a FFA 21:0 game the other day, seems to be all I'm playing at the moment, which makes prestige progress slow.

Anyone else loving the "One man army" perk BTW?, infinite ammo on the silenced sniper rifle on wasteland, yum :tumbleweed:


----------



## sanchez

Must just be me but i'm useless with the sniper rifles!!


----------



## GB_LOW

my hint is: use the intervention with sleight of hand initially, then the WA200- ASAP. relax and dont hold your breath (left stick click), just pan smoothly and dont try to fire too quickly. Thermal is easier than normal sights and ACOG is hardest I have found. 

Find a good spot with lots of traffic and its like being at the shooting gallery.

Only snipe on:
Wasteland, Afgan, Estate

just my £0.02p


----------



## Leemack

I like the Intervention but it's a recoil nightmare - Good with a thermal and anywhere chest and above and it's game over.

I agree with Tac insertion, would sort the boosters out straight away. It's a bit of fun ruining their boost though :thumb:


----------



## GB_LOW

Showshine said:


> I like the Intervention but it's a recoil nightmare - Good with a thermal and anywhere chest and above and it's game over.
> 
> I agree with Tac insertion, would sort the boosters out straight away. It's a bit of fun ruining their boost though :thumb:


I find the barret 50cal is worse for recoil, I cant hit a barn door with that thing.


----------



## buckas

what's the bottom sniper, last one unlocked lvl55 ish? - just got that recently, tis most nice to use


----------



## BENJY

buckas said:


> what's the bottom sniper, last one unlocked lvl55 ish? - just got that recently, tis most nice to use


m21 ebr


----------



## ivor

I like using the barret on the quarry theres a nice little sniping position I set myself up with a claymore then dig in and start firing then wait for the claymore to go off and reposition


----------



## Jack

I always put one man army on my sniper set up. That way I can lay my claymore, select one man army and pick the same class and set another claymore, people only expect there to be one.


----------



## Eddy

I played last night for the first time in a few days, had to install an update, and it seems they have fixed the care package fast running glitch which is a shame  But is it me or is the running using lightweight a bit quicker than it used to be, seemed pretty rapid?

Anyone know what else was patched? I think the infinite care package was also sorted as I didn't experience it last night at all.


----------



## buckas

Would love to play it, my Xbox has AIDS though


----------



## Leemack

buckas said:


> Would love to play it, my Xbox has AIDS though


:lol:

They have indeed patched the Care package glitch but one of my mates who is a glitching gay, told me there is a new one that the glitchers were waiting to release as soon as IW patched the current one so it won't be long before this one hots the world of gaming


----------



## Fordy_ST500

il be on tonight for a few games if anyone wants a game or 10? domination or demolition of course!
wont be on too late as im up and off to epsom in the morning!

cG BronsoN - see you all on the network (if any of you actually want to play with me ) not many people normally want to


----------



## Eddy

Showshine said:


> :lol:
> 
> They have indeed patched the Care package glitch but one of my mates who is a glitching gay, told me there is a new one that the glitchers were waiting to release as soon as IW patched the current one so it won't be long before this one hots the world of gaming


Any idea's as to what it does?


----------



## Leemack

Eddy said:


> Any idea's as to what it does?


It's just the same - Care package glitch.

I have heard that a second patch was submitted though so it might be restricted to the PS3 network


----------



## Eddy

Showshine said:


> It's just the same - Care package glitch.


Which one? the fast running one or the infinite one?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Fordy_ST500 said:


> il be on tonight for a few games if anyone wants a game or 10? domination or demolition of course!
> wont be on too late as im up and off to epsom in the morning!
> 
> cG BronsoN - see you all on the network (if any of you actually want to play with me ) not many people normally want to


ill be on  think your on my friends list ! Skillz Tom


----------



## Leemack

Eddy said:


> Which one? the fast running one or the infinite one?


Lol sorry

infinate one


----------



## dal84

Has anyone done the dominos challenge yet? Kill an enemy by setting off a chain reaction of explosives.

Earlier i tried planting a claymore next to a car, shot the claymore, blew up the car and killed the enemy which didn't work. So then i planted C4 on one of them red barrels on quarry. Blew up the c4 which blew up the barrel and killed the enemy, that didn't work either.

How do you do this challenge? :lol:


----------



## Leemack

I did it last week in a Domo game on Terminal.

I was at one end of the corridoor (As you run past the shop) and i was shooting at the other end and i think i hit a claymore which in turn blew up a C4 because the Dominos challenge popped up but i am only assuming because Killcam wasn't helpful in showing me what i had done lol.

I am 10/70 at last and TBH i am playing well.

AK47 is a beast and i have been getting no less than 30 kills per game and getting 5000 XP match bonuses :doublesho

Pity that the double XP doesn't matter to me now lol :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

I think when it refers to explosives, it means claymores, C4 etc


----------



## dal84

Ah right I see! So if I planted a claymore............. then used one man army to switch to a class with C4 and put that right next to the claymore and blew up the C4 to blow up the claymore and kill someone................... that should work?


----------



## Leemack

You got it Dal :thumb:


----------



## dal84

That is something for me to try tomorrow! cheers showshine :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

dal23 said:


> That is something for me to try tomorrow! cheers showshine :thumb:


Anytime Dal 

I'd play if i could tomorrow but can't get to the Xbox


----------



## Leemack

I'm going to try and get the spinning emblem (As shown in my avatar)

Going to take me all year lol


----------



## Doc

This update has really stuffed up the unskilled, joined an ffa 5 mins into the game and finished it early 32-1!
It seems everythime I disable nuke I have a blinder 
Still finding it hard to prestige quicklly, I am swapping weapons and trying to do challenges but seems slow progress.


----------



## Leemack

Mate the update has shown that the little glitchers are shocking players.

I never thought of it like that you know. I didn't realise how many were glitching but it shows alot of crap players were coming out with high scores because of the infinate glitch.

It is now back to being an enjoyable game


----------



## LiveWire88

Doc said:


> This update has really stuffed up the unskilled, joined an ffa 5 mins into the game and finished it early *32-1*!
> It seems everythime I disable nuke I have a blinder
> Still finding it hard to prestige quicklly, I am swapping weapons and trying to do challenges but seems slow progress.


Maximum amount of kills you can get on FFA is 30!! how did you get 32 kills?


----------



## Leemack

He must have the wrong game type

More like a TDM


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Mate the update has shown that the little glitchers are shocking players.
> 
> I never thought of it like that you know. I didn't realise how many were glitching but it shows alot of crap players were coming out with high scores because of the infinate glitch.
> 
> It is now back to being an enjoyable game


I couldnt agree more. I was on with some friends on Fri night and we were playing TDM and there was 3 welsh lads on the other team who were lev 9 prestige and we absolutely mullered them for about 6 games in a row. I mean, every time i shot someone i looked down and there it was... the kids clan tag [Trev]. It was like my Famas bullets were magnetised to their heads:lol: We were giving them some jip as they were going for example 7k - 20d on average in each game while one of them seemed decent. They were giving me grief for not prestiging but it was all in good fun. We joked that they were true gents given the whooping we gave them. Thats how it should be imo. Im in a purple patch at the mo so alls good......for now!
Speaking of the AK i used it abit when i first unlocked it and got about 50 kills but then moved onto something else. In my second Assault Rifle loadout i was using the TAR with silencer which i love but have hit 1000 with that so wanted to move onto something else and use coldblooded and a launcher for those pesky harriers. I was using the ACR but i find with a silencer and coldblooded im dying alot in 1 on 1s so a lad in the game said he always uses the AK and its 'boss' as he described it with FMJ. I set it up with tube and red dot and it is a good gun but i find you have to just tap the trigger otherwise its a clay pigeon gun lol. For the record i have 500ish kills with al of the ARs but still like to swap them round to do the chellenges even though im not prestiging. The only ones i havent used are the FAL and the F2000. I loved the G3 in COD4 so should really give it a whirl but the F2000 seems pap after picking somones up. The Famas is really powerful compared to the stats when you have SP on. One 3 bullet burst kills no botha and its laser like accurate....well not always in my hands!


----------



## Leemack

^^ that is how it should be mate.

When you next on. I invited Tom but he's playing Fifa 10 and ignored my invite


----------



## Doc

LiveWire88 said:


> Maximum amount of kills you can get on FFA is 30!! how did you get 32 kills?


Good question, it was 2am after a few wines so I must be mistaken. Deffo 1 death (in the back lol) so 30 kills, I was just miffed I had disabled Nuke earlier that day! It was deffo ffa on Wasteland.

Pity there isn't a stats sytem to look at previous games.

Quite liking the Light machine guns at the moment, never normally bother with them but trying to get points forces me into it. Grip seems to make them a deadly weapon on standard TDM.


----------



## Doc

GIZTO29 said:


> The only ones i havent used are the FAL and the F2000.


Cant get on with the F2000 but the FAL is a deadly weapon, makes you think about your shot more making you more accurate.


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> ^^ that is how it should be mate.
> 
> When you next on. I invited Tom but he's playing Fifa 10 and ignored my invite


Every time im on youre in a party or the rooms full mate. I'll send you a msg next time.



Doc said:


> Cant get on with the F2000 but the FAL is a deadly weapon, makes you think about your shot more making you more accurate.


By which time im dead lol


----------



## Elliott19864

I think I will have a game on this today then now that the glitch has been sorted.

I did have a quick game the other day and sucked, KD ratio dropped to 1.20 but quickly got it back to 1.21 after sorting myself out. Couldn't hit a barn door!


----------



## Doc

GIZTO29 said:


> Every time im on youre in a party or the rooms full mate. I'll send you a msg next time.
> 
> By which time im dead lol


I find being on the wrong side of 30 doesnt help


----------



## Leemack

Played 1 quick Domo game on highrise and yet again 35-5 :thumb:

My new fave class :-

Primary - AK47 silenced
Secondry - M93 (Akimbo)

Equipment - Frag
Special grenade - 2 x Stun

Perk 1 - Sleight of Hand if small map but Scavenger if larger map where quick load isnt req'd

Perk 2 - Stopping power pro

Perk 3 - Ninja Pro - Dam heartbeat sensors so need to avoid them


FTW :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

I am now back up and running after a temporary hitch.

Going to play a bit of domo and own some noob glitchers or boosters


----------



## GIZTO29

Ive had another go today with the AK and now i know why i initially stopped using it. I seem to hit the enemy with the 1st shot then miss with about 20 bullets and die Must practice!


----------



## Leemack

GIZTO29 said:


> Ive had another go today with the AK and now i know why i initially stopped using it. I seem to hit the enemy with the 1st shot then miss with about 20 bullets and die Must practice!


Definately practise then mate because it absolutely rags the opponents :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864

Sooooo many campers still! People hiding in places I didn't even know you could get too.

Like the rafters of the underground section on Wasteland, guy sitting there with a silenced ACR. Loser.


----------



## Leemack

Lol at the campers

They might get you once but their game is useless when they get found as they get owned when they spawn.

I am a bit of a spawn killer ATM which i know is sad but on Terminal at flag A, i camped in the office opposite the flag and all of them spawned there.

Well placed C4 with my AK and got a CG within 25 seconds, naughty but hilarious when they accuse me of cheating. 45-12 that one finished with me at the top of the table lol lol


----------



## GIZTO29

Ive been the victim of a well placed C4. Very nice move i say! When you see the killcam of it sitting there and 8 feet trying to capture the flag/base......kaboom!


----------



## Leemack

Now i don't need points I'm going to try and be more tactical and utilise other perks to get some of the remaining challenges done.

Annoying me that i don't need XP as i did an AK challenge and a frag challenge and the game ended and i got 23000 XP which all went to waste 

You going to prestige Gizto?


----------



## mouthyman

I need to start playing this again, havent played online for a long time


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Now i don't need points I'm going to try and be more tactical and utilise other perks to get some of the remaining challenges done.
> 
> Annoying me that i don't need XP as i did an AK challenge and a frag challenge and the game ended and i got 23000 XP which all went to waste
> 
> You going to prestige Gizto?


No mate, its just not for me.......although it has crossed my mind. I just love the fact that i can choose whatever i want and have all the perks pro'd up nearly. I couldnt bare to be without them. Ive never hit the button on any of the cods.


----------



## Leemack

Well get on there young man - Thats an order soldier


----------



## Leemack

GIZTO29 said:


> No mate, its just not for me.......although it has crossed my mind. I just love the fact that i can choose whatever i want and have all the perks pro'd up nearly. I couldnt bare to be without them. Ive never hit the button on any of the cods.


I wasn't going to initially but when i saw the prestige challenges unlock after clicking, i couldn't resist and then i carried on 

I tell you what though.

I have had 16 messages today from stupid kids asking me to hack them to 10/70 and asking how ive done it.

I am sick of replying now but one of them offered me $500, yes Five hundred Dollars for my account :lol:

Might sell it and start again


----------



## LiveWire88

Showshine said:


> I wasn't going to initially but when i saw the prestige challenges unlock after clicking, i couldn't resist and then i carried on
> 
> I tell you what though.
> 
> I have had 16 messages today from stupid kids asking me to hack them to 10/70 and asking how ive done it.
> 
> I am sick of replying now but one of them offered me $500, yes Five hundred Dollars for my account :lol:
> 
> Might sell it and start again


$500 :doublesho, you have to sell it for that!! (as long as you get the funds cleared in your paypal account)


----------



## thehogester

Are you guys on xbox or ps3?


----------



## Leemack

Some are PS3 mate but most are Xboxers.

I was going to flog it and just start again for the fun of it but the kids told me N O spells no lol


----------



## LiveWire88

Showshine said:


> Some are PS3 mate but most are Xboxers.
> 
> I was going to flog it and just start again for the fun of it but the kids told me N O spells no lol


Just ask them to boost you back to 10/70 again :lol::thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

well ive got my 10/70 now 
im just going to concentrate on unlocking all the emblems and titles now  should be fun :s


----------



## Leemack

Livewire - You accusing me of boosting ??

Ask Gizto how my stats look - All totally consistent with REAL gameplay :thumb: 

I feel a cage match coming on


----------



## Leemack

Fordy_ST500 said:


> well ive got my 10/70 now
> im just going to concentrate on unlocking all the emblems and titles now  should be fun :s


Fordy - GT?


----------



## dal84

Well I did the domino effect last night and tonight I managed to do the MG challenge. Which is get a 5 kill streak while on a mounted machine gun


----------



## Eddy

Showshine, what is the best method for prestiging?

Basically I'm second prestige now and just going for challenges really but not sure if I'm doing it in the most economic way. I have 5 classes with different primary weapons and am constantly switching them around. 3 of the classes have the spas as a secondary and 2 have a pistol so they are levelling up equally. I normally do strictly demolition but at the moment and doing a few TDM's for the challenge. I am also using some of the perks I don't normally use to get them out of the way and then I'll use the ones which I can get through real quick for easy points.

Does this sound the best method? how many guns do you normally level up constantly and do you level all the perks or just the ones your best with?

Any advice really as I'm sure I read once that you can prestige in about 16 hours or so, I'm 8 hours into this prestige and only level 34 and we all know how long the last 10 take!!


----------



## LiveWire88

Showshine said:


> Livewire - You accusing me of boosting ??


Na not accusing you, but I reckon your lad has boosted you rank up a little :thumb:
Not that it matters because you got the badge so alls good..

I want to get the gold spinning Emblem but I dont think I will get 1000 kills with the AC130


----------



## Leemack

Nah mate - He plays with mates but only in clans on SnD and he is amazing at Snd and i watched him get 13 kills in a game and ended the game with 13000 XP in a 10 minute game.

Eddy,

Stick to one gun until you reach 150 kills then switch to the next one down and do that until you have done all of them including secondry.

I always start with Sleight of hand, stopping power and ninja and when you have completed the challenges for those, switch to scavenger, hardline and scrambler.

I found that i was getting 150 kills in an hour or so and there is alot of challenges that go with it.

It worked for me anyway


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> Fordy - GT?


cG BronsoN

will be on this evening if you fancy a dabble with the master


----------



## Leemack

^^

I need to delete some of my friends as they haven't been online for years lol.

I'll add you today mate


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> Nah mate - He plays with mates but only in clans on SnD and he is amazing at Snd and i watched him get 13 kills in a game and ended the game with 13000 XP in a 10 minute game.
> 
> Eddy,
> 
> *Stick to one gun until you reach 150 kills then switch to the next one down* and do that until you have done all of them including secondry.
> 
> I always start with Sleight of hand, stopping power and ninja and when you have completed the challenges for those, switch to scavenger, hardline and scrambler.
> 
> I found that i was getting 150 kills in an hour or so and there is alot of challenges that go with it.
> 
> It worked for me anyway


i did this but went to 300 kills with my more favourite of weapons and if i couldnt get to grips with the other weapons, i would go even further so say 750/1000 kills...before i even prestiged, i had got fall camo with the m16a4 before i got to 1000 kills i.e 1 headshot per 4 kills...but higher up i got i was getting like 100 headshots per 1000 kills 

im honestly never going to get the spinning cross for ac130 challenge also because i never use it, however, i have got myself 1000 kills with the chopper gunner. I think that will do for now!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> ^^
> 
> I need to delete some of my friends as they haven't been online for years lol.
> 
> I'll add you today mate


no problem, i shall be on from about half 5 onwards if your on!


----------



## Leemack

^^

Its a date then - Gizto and tom should be on aswell :thumb:

I'll be on around 6 as im out on jobs today


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Got two nukes in a row last night, one on Derail and one on Wasteland.

I love the spas-12.


----------



## Doc

Just added you Fordy, x Xen0 x.
Ill be on most of the night tonight trying to get prestige 3 after what seems like years playing  if anyone fancies a game.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

EastUpperGooner said:


> Got two nukes in a row last night, one on Derail and one on Wasteland.
> 
> I love the spas-12.


the spas is dealy from a good distance so is good on tighter maps like terminal & skidrow... ive only ever got 2 nukes in a row myself but in one of the games...i got 2 25 kill streaks i.e 2 nukes in 1 game


----------



## Leemack

I know theres a video section but this kids has skill


----------



## Drakey

^^ That is just crazy!

He just seems to have a perfect aim in that vid lol


----------



## Leemack

Draki said:


> ^^ That is just crazy!
> 
> He just seems to have a perfect aim in that vid lol


He certainly does - I played in a lobby with a game tester last night and OMG :doublesho

He was truly amazing at this game - He did a review on our lobby and im trying to find it on youtube but it was Domination and he got 84 kills and 9 deaths and 4 of the deaths were because he was asking us questions.

He was a prestige ten after 5 days of gameplay i think he said and one of the top ten in the world but his GT is masked due to him being an employee or something he said.


----------



## Doc

Very impressive sniper skills, I have one up on him, his fourth video noob tube shot were he got first kill I do the same on that map but I have managed a triple first kill. 
Fluke > Skill.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

to be fair it is a good montage but its not that good...remember he wont of been playing like that all the time, if i recorded all my best parts of my game my montage would be better lol, nuke within a minute of a game starting on highrise domination... quad headshot with 1 sniper bullet. im gonna get me a capture card and start myself


----------



## Leemack

Fordy_ST500 said:


> to be fair it is a good montage but its not that good...remember he wont of been playing like that all the time, if i recorded all my best parts of my game my montage would be better lol, nuke within a minute of a game starting on highrise domination... quad headshot with 1 sniper bullet. im gonna get me a capture card and start myself


Do it mate - I'm going to buy one of these next month and record and edit for some vids.

You online yet?


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill be on after tea lads  armed with my awsome prestige 2


----------



## Leemack

Me and fordy played a few games and as they went on we got better and finally won the last one lol

Dam Quarry map - Hate it.

Owned their asses on scrapyard though hey fordy ??


----------



## John74

Has all the nuke boosting calmed down in FFA ? played a game in the early hours for the first time in three weeks and was shocked as no one was trying to nuke boost. Just might start playing again if so.


----------



## Puntoboy

How is this now? Been well over two weeks since I last played. Bloody BT better install my telephone line tomorrow.


----------



## Leemack

Came across some boosters on domination but the whole team including the opposite team searched for them and they left :thumb:

I usually message one of the other team and ask them to ask their team not to kill anyone and we all went round to find them as its easier as you just look for the green arrow not moving throughout the game.


----------



## GIZTO29

Fordy_ST500 said:


> to be fair it is a good montage but its not that good...remember he wont of been playing like that all the time, if i recorded all my best parts of my game my montage would be better lol, nuke within a minute of a game starting on highrise domination... quad headshot with 1 sniper bullet. im gonna get me a capture card and start myself





Showshine said:


> Do it mate - I'm going to buy one of these next month and record and edit for some vids.
> 
> You online yet?


Guys, if youre after a capture device (as i am) you'de do well to check out Limexb360. Ive bought all of my headphones from here and there A1 for sales and after sales. Chris, the owner is a great guy and very helpfull.
http://www.limexb360.co.uk/category/Video_Capture_Devices,i.html

With regards to the vid i love but hate watching them as they make it look so easy! When ive got the Intervention i suck and quick scopes are a distant dream. Like you say though everyone has their moments and could make a good montage. zzirGrizz is the boy from what ive seen. Some of the things he does defy logic to me! 
In the meanwhile ive found me a new class that makes me laugh but really annoys the enemies/victims :lol:
Any Assault Rifle with NooB Tube, Thumper then Scav Pro, Danger Close Pro and either Steady Aim Pro or whatever takes your fancy for slot 3, probs Ninja Pro. Ive been taking liberties with this and Showshine can vouch for that as he could hear me laughing throughout the Domo games we had tonight. On highrise anyone who came near C at one point got it :lol: There are a few times when it gets you on a deathstreak if you concentrate too much on the tubes but if you use them at the right times like in Domo they own. 
I was expecting to be embarrassed playing with you show and tom but i seemed to do well. I need to stop running about like an idiot and be more sneaky!
Sorry i was only on for a quick un but it was just while my lass was in the shower. Normally get on at 10 for an hour ish mid week then fri afternoon and late sats till 3am.:thumb:


----------



## Leemack

I copied that class aswell and it is so funny and one ive never tried before - It makes Noob tubes lethal and i can confirm that Gizto was laughing all the way through as his 4 noob tubes fired everywhere killing anything in its way :lol:

Made me giggle listening to it.

Good games tonight - really enjoyed it.

See you all on there tomorrow - Cheers for the new class idea dude :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

And yes mate you did well - Me and you were top of the leaderboard 3 times for kills :thumb:

Tom i think you got put on the other team?

Did you sign out?


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> And yes mate you did well - Me and you were top of the leaderboard 3 times for kills :thumb:
> 
> Tom i think you got put on the other team?
> 
> Did you sign out?


I find if I just stick to soh pro, sports pro, nin pro then tar 21 with silencer and the aa12 I do great. But I'm a ranieri lol. Always messing! Catch you's again


----------



## Leemack

Yh mate see you on there soon pal.

Im going to look at these capture cards from the link you gave me

:thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

yeah seemed to get better as we progressed but i need to get myself in a few practise games before i play with you next time showshine as i dont want to look rubbish against you 

i did play a couple of games with tom later on, a bit of domination was order showing him how to deliver a devistating nuke to the opposing team whilse losing 177-58 

see you all online later!


----------



## Doc

I got infected last night but havent infected anyone yet!?

Managed to get Akimbo pistols which made me run like Bolt on speed, amazing, so good I unlocked tac knife straight away. FFA is fun again


----------



## Leemack

Fordy_ST500 said:


> yeah seemed to get better as we progressed but i need to get myself in a few practise games before i play with you next time showshine as i dont want to look rubbish against you
> 
> i did play a couple of games with tom later on, a bit of domination was order showing him how to deliver a devistating nuke to the opposing team whilse losing 177-58
> 
> see you all online later!


Lol, you did good - I think we played well - Definately online later so drop me a pm when your on mate :thumb:



Doc said:


> I got infected last night but havent infected anyone yet!?
> 
> Managed to get Akimbo pistols which made me run like Bolt on speed, amazing, so good I unlocked tac knife straight away. FFA is fun again


I was infected last night too - :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> Lol, you did good - I think we played well - Definately online later so drop me a pm when your on mate :thumb:
> 
> I was infected last night too - :thumb:


yeah il be on but not for long, have to work at my dads pub for comedy night :/
serving some drinks and shutting the bar whilst the acts are on, easy money 

started getting some big names in lately...we've had john bishop, jason manford, paul tonkinson and tonight mick ferry  good times!

and well done for you 3,000th post


----------



## Doc

What are peoples score and kill ranks?

I have a few friends who are always in lobbys who are sub 20,000.
Either boosting like mad or addicts!?!

I have just got under 2 million....lol


----------



## Leemack

Fordy_ST500 said:


> yeah il be on but not for long, have to work at my dads pub for comedy night :/
> serving some drinks and shutting the bar whilst the acts are on, easy money
> 
> started getting some big names in lately...we've had john bishop, jason manford, paul tonkinson and tonight mick ferry  good times!
> 
> and well done for you 3,000th post


Some good names there mate :thumb:

Oh yeah lol, 3000 - Thanks


Doc said:


> What are peoples score and kill ranks?
> 
> I have a few friends who are always in lobbys who are sub 20,000.
> Either boosting like mad or addicts!?!
> 
> I have just got under 2 million....lol


Kills i am 99000th ish, wins i am 16000 :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

hey fordy, i might have to bring the mrs up to that boozer when i take her to Anfield next :thumb:


----------



## Ric

Im bored with Cod now, BFBC2 for the win


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> hey fordy, i might have to bring the mrs up to that boozer when i take her to Anfield next :thumb:


at least she knows which team to support! (Y)
but the way we are playing recently, if i were you i'd never be coming up here again! lol, early finish from work now gotta go get my brakes sorted on my car :/ il be on in an hour of so!

Dom


----------



## Leemack

:thumb:

Let me know when your on again mate - :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Yh mate see you on there soon pal.
> 
> Im going to look at these capture cards from the link you gave me
> 
> :thumb:


Its pricey but if you subscribe to any of the guys who do vids on youtube they seem to use this badboy!

http://www.limexb360.co.uk/product/Hauppauge_HD_PVR_HPHDPVR



Fordy_ST500 said:


> yeah il be on but not for long, have to work at my dads pub for comedy night :/
> serving some drinks and shutting the bar whilst the acts are on, easy money
> 
> started getting some big names in lately...we've had john bishop, jason manford, paul tonkinson and tonight mick ferry  good times!
> 
> and well done for you 3,000th post


Bloody hell, whats his pub....the Apollo lol. Great acts there mate. I like them all and laughed my head off at the scottish lad, Kevin Bridges.


----------



## Leemack

Looking at these capture cards.

You getting one Gizto ?


----------



## Mini 360

Gettin back into COD now. Yet to get to prestige level as Ive been dam busy with Uni work but loving being back. Forgot how good online play could be when theres no campers/boosters!


----------



## Leemack

Mini 360 said:


> Gettin back into COD now. Yet to get to prestige level as Ive been dam busy with Uni work but loving being back. *Forgot how good online play could be when theres no campers/boosters!*


Aint that the truth :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

Showshine said:


> Aint that the truth :thumb:


But then again saying that I did find one game and within 3 minutes there was a nuke......looked at final scores and tada booster!


----------



## Leemack

I have seen a few but no where near as many as in January - I think if you can message someone on the other team, ask them to speak to their team and both teams hunt them down - Sorted


----------



## John74

Showshine said:


> Looking at these capture cards.
> 
> You getting one Gizto ?


Wish i had one when i got my 2 nukes in free for all matches the legit way just so i could that it can be done, very tempted but need to have a clear out if im going to buy anything like that.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

GIZTO29 said:


> Its pricey but if you subscribe to any of the guys who do vids on youtube they seem to use this badboy!
> 
> http://www.limexb360.co.uk/product/Hauppauge_HD_PVR_HPHDPVR
> 
> Bloody hell, whats his pub....the Apollo lol. Great acts there mate. I like them all and laughed my head off at the scottish lad, Kevin Bridges.


lol, nah its just a regular bar but since my dad took over, he is trying to do more "different" things that arent done in the area... he has got a contact within the uk comedy circuit so the other guy sorts all the acts... its only 1 night a month but hey ho! im also being told that "maybe" jason manford will be back next month working on some new material for his next tour. 

and i've stolen a quote from chris ramsey, a geordie comic that was on last night "I was all over him like a wet shower curtain"

sorry, back to cod!- im still giving tom lessons, but he seems to be getting better :wave: and we don't half enjoy taking the micky out of little kids on that game!! i doubt i will be on tonight, working late into the night and now at work i will need some napping time when i get home! can't run on 3 hours sleep until 4 tomorrow morning before i go to sleep for work at 9 in the morning! i think i need some friends


----------



## Leemack

^^ lol ^^

Well we all know you will be on at some point so see you on there later :thumb:


----------



## John74

GIZTO29 said:


> Its pricey but if you subscribe to any of the guys who do vids on youtube they seem to use this badboy!
> 
> http://www.limexb360.co.uk/product/Hauppauge_HD_PVR_HPHDPVR


For anyone thinking of getting that capture card i found it slightly cheaper

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/7791395/Hauppauge-HD-PVR-High-Definition-Video-Recorder/Product.html

im tempted


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> ^^ lol ^^
> 
> *Well we all know you will be on at some point so see you on there later* :thumb:


well im officially wired on monster, relentless energy drinks, stimul8 shots and pro plus...so im ready to be awake for the next week atleast so i will be on at around quater past 5 for 2-3 hours depending on how much i am 0wn1ng n00bs 

make sure you're online!

Dom


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Looking at these capture cards.
> 
> You getting one Gizto ?


At some point i will mate but its egypt to pay for at the mo



Fordy_ST500 said:


> lol, nah its just a regular bar but since my dad took over, he is trying to do more "different" things that arent done in the area... he has got a contact within the uk comedy circuit so the other guy sorts all the acts... its only 1 night a month but hey ho! im also being told that "maybe" jason manford will be back next month working on some new material for his next tour.
> 
> and i've stolen a quote from chris ramsey, a geordie comic that was on last night "I was all over him like a wet shower curtain"
> 
> sorry, back to cod!- im still giving tom lessons, but he seems to be getting better :wave: and we don't half enjoy taking the micky out of little kids on that game!! i doubt i will be on tonight, working late into the night and now at work i will need some napping time when i get home! can't run on 3 hours sleep until 4 tomorrow morning before i go to sleep for work at 9 in the morning! i think i need some friends


Cool mate re the comics. Im from Newcastle. Oh and you can give me some lessons if you want lol


----------



## Leemack

I knew you'd be on Fordy :lol:

I have been on foran hour or so - My eyes are square now lol


----------



## dal84

I got 2 titles tonight I thought I would never get. Heads up! and Droppin Crates! 

Went into a FFA match equiped with predator missile, harriers and emergency airdrop. Got my 8 killstreak right away so saved the airdrop till the end. I was on 29 kills and 2nd place on 28 kills. I called in the airdrop and by pure chance it landed on someone :lol:


----------



## Leemack

dal23 said:


> I got 2 titles tonight I thought I would never get. Heads up! and Droppin Crates!
> 
> Went into a FFA match equiped with predator missile, harriers and emergency airdrop. Got my 8 killstreak right away so saved the airdrop till the end. I was on 29 kills and 2nd place on 28 kills. I called in the airdrop and by pure chance it landed on someone :lol:


Lol

So you got dropping crates and the game winning finishing move ?

:thumb:

One of the hardest challenges in MW2


----------



## dal84

Yep got them both, I had planned to try it but its pure luck when you pull it off :lol:

Then next game I took off all killstreaks and did the challenge behind enemy lines. I must be playing against noobs tonight


----------



## JamesGarner

my 360 has started freazing so is probably about to rrod
going to try and fix it but

does anybody have an idea if all the live mw2 ranks and unlocked weapons etc be remembered if i buy a new 360 and retreive my live account 
or are they saved to my hard drive


----------



## John74

JamesGarner said:


> does anybody have an idea if all the live mw2 ranks and unlocked weapons etc be remembered if i buy a new 360 and retreive my live account
> or are they saved to my hard drive


The rank and guns etc are remembered against your gamertag so no problem there, you can sign in with your gamertag on a friends 360 or any 360 it makes no difference. You do loose all your game save data for single player mode etc which is stored on your hard drive if you just recover your gamertag on a fresh hard drive.

Dont let the RRD's ( Red Rings of Death ) worry you, less than 3 year old get it sent back for repair under warrenty or if it's older than 3 years or modded in any way fix it yourself as it's easy to do ( must be as i did my elite 2 days ago )

See these threads on fixing the RRD's

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=155151

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=156254


----------



## Leemack

As above :thumb:

I've stopped playing Domination for a while and gone back to good old TDM - Forgot how fat they can end when you average 30 kills pergame :lol:

12 games in a row, 12 wins in a row - All AK47 Kill challenges done and 297 headshots.

Rust - Now thats a good map lol - KILL FEST


----------



## Mini 360

Been playinng again after about a month. Playing domination and finishing games usually around 40-10 which isnt too bad for me!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

i went online last night after work (ended up working late tho)  started up mw2 and didnt even get past the main menu as i fell asleep  but had a quick game before work last night and now im just focussing on keeping my eyes open, even thought about selotape the eyelips up!! probably wont be on tonight as i need some sleep so more than likely will be on tomorrow day-time at about 4-ish unless i need to feed my addiction and watch supernatural...but that is on the agenda for all day sunday 

looking at all the challenges on mw2, its goin to take some time to get this done!
so i am probably going to have a break from it soon and catch up with all my seasons of supernatural     or actually start the campaign at some point... and start battlefield: bad company 2 when its released next month


and also, if anyone wants to do some spec ops at any point over the weekend, give me a tinkle online 

cG BronsoN


ta laaaaa's


----------



## John74

Im just to used to playing free for all and have a 132 game win streak , i suck at team based games though.


----------



## Puntoboy

Well after 3 weeks of no Xbox Live, I've just taken great pleasure in firstly, running around with a tac knife jabbing people and secondly watching my girlfriends son fail miserably trying to do the care package glitch


----------



## GIZTO29

Puntoboy said:


> Well after 3 weeks of no Xbox Live, I've just taken great pleasure in firstly, running around with a tac knife jabbing people and secondly watching my girlfriends son fail miserably trying to do the care package glitch


I hope you jabbed him in the back of the head:lol:

Btw, while i was looking at the capture devices i noticed they have a montage comp every month for some Astros like mine and came across this vid which is amazing. Both editing wise and skills. The first 10 seconds ish are unreal where he flanks the oncoming enemy rushing him up he stairs and no scopes him in the back then does some crazy double drag shot quick scope on the next victim lol. Some people are machine like on the game!
Awesome...... 




Check this out awsell


----------



## Leemack

Care package glitch that has been patched ? lol

Thats a great vid with 6 kills one bullet lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

Fordy_ST500 said:


> and also, if anyone wants to do some spec ops at any point over the weekend, give me a tinkle online
> 
> cG BronsoN
> 
> ta laaaaa's


Im up for this  i need a decent run at these !


----------



## Leemack

Forgive me fellow soldiers

WTF is spec ops ?


----------



## Mini 360

Showshine said:


> Forgive me fellow soldiers
> 
> WTF is spec ops ?


Feckin awesome thats what! SUPER hard missions you do with a mate in split screen or over Live. Give it a go with someone. You will become addicted! I love it and Im soooo close to finishing it. Dam juggernauts................:wall:


----------



## LiveWire88

Mini 360 said:


> Feckin awesome thats what! SUPER hard missions you do with a mate in split screen or over Live. Give it a go with someone. You will become addicted! I love it and Im soooo close to finishing it. Dam juggernauts................:wall:


What juggernaut level you finding difficult? I may be able to offer some advice?


----------



## Mini 360

LiveWire88 said:


> What juggernaut level you finding difficult? I may be able to offer some advice?


The ones in the Favelas, no firearms, just knives and explosives. Other ones we have sorted but just need to do right. :thumb: My mates no long got the game but he is pretty dam good. We owned on the sniper mission!


----------



## Leemack

Oooh - Sounds good lads.

Think i might have to play this tonight. Can you play alone though because the kids aren't with me tonight


----------



## Doc

That six in one is pure class.


----------



## Mini 360

Showshine said:


> Oooh - Sounds good lads.
> 
> Think i might have to play this tonight. Can you play alone though because the kids aren't with me tonight


You can but much easier with a partner. Some you can do on your own but better to do with someone else as you BOTH need to have unlucked enough stars to progress to the newxt level of missions. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

Ok i'll drop online in a bit and have a go at it.

Sounds pretty good


----------



## LiveWire88

Mini 360 said:


> The ones in the Favelas, no firearms, just knives and explosives. Other ones we have sorted but just need to do right. :thumb: My mates no long got the game but he is pretty dam good. We owned on the sniper mission!


IMO The hardest special ops mission on the game!! Im yet to pass it on Vet, Look on you tube there is a good guide on there when you kill the first Jugg and camp in the building on the left to kill the rest, (you will need 2 players) 
Good luck you have my respect if you pass it on Vet difficulty :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

I've never been that good at campaign but did manage a few missions on vet on mw1 but was left mentally scarred lol. I've only tri3d 2 spec ops missions and sucked. To hooked on mp tbh. My mates finished all s ops and has just began playing mp. He's pure cannon fodder lol


----------



## Leemack

Multiplayer FTW


----------



## minimadgriff

The special ops is great! Spent ages doing it with my chum nick. The knives and explosives one is bloody hard!!! Hope they bring out some add on packs for the special ops.


----------



## Leemack

I wouldn't mind some new maps now as im bored with the ones we've got :thumb:

New map pack and some double Xp would be good - Gizto, When it is a weekend of double XP - You could prestige and take advantage and then at least you would have the prestige challenges unlocked :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

Sorry lads, I have to take the Mrs to her sisters and didn't realise the time.

Plus ive lost my Mic 

Be on a bit later :thumb:


----------



## Doc

I actually completed Cod 4 on Vet, took ages but was worthwhile! 
Youtube saved me on a few maps, sometimes you have to take some tips to avoid insanity lol


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Sorry lads, I have to take the Mrs to her sisters and didn't realise the time.
> 
> Plus ive lost my Mic
> 
> Be on a bit later :thumb:


That game i joined you and ST 500 on in terminal was nuts! Flying all over and shooting up in the air after running up the escalator. The next game was the same after you left so we quit and had to reset the 360 as ST said it was a glitch of some sort. After that i hit a hotstreak and got the Chopper Gunner in 2 games on the trot and got some decent K/D Ratios and we both seemed to be top in every game which was nice. After last nights debacle where i ended up -19 after 4 hours, i was about +70 after 5 games or sumic in the hour we played If only i was more consistent!
Nice to catch a few games with you ST 500 (cG Bronson).:thumb: Maybe we can all get on one night and whoop some ass. 
Phil

PS, heres the vid i was on about with the laptop melees.


----------



## Leemack

Yeah Phil it was crazy that was.

WTF was going on lol.

We need to sort out a clan and own


----------



## GIZTO29

I died 4 times at the start but captured 3 bases but couldnt even run straight never mind shoot before i realised you's had gone then after that you wouldve been proud of me lol. Beware of DW!:lol: Our clan tag could be [CLAY] :lol:


----------



## Leemack

:lol:

Yeah thats a gd one


----------



## Leemack

PS 

I now have to go to sleep - Only switched the laptop on to watch a film in bed but im knackered so no COD till tomorrow


----------



## Doc

I played a game last night and there was some kind of speed glitch on it, everytime you strafed you went three times as fast...lol
I quickly left worrying it might be a hacked game.

Fluked a 4 in 1 claymore also, funny.


----------



## Leemack

Yup

Something was in the water last night with the Modders as me, Fordy and Gizto were in a game that had been hacked for speed

I couldn't move properly and hit everything in sight :wall:

Hope it's not the same later


----------



## Fordy_ST500

i was playing horrible last night 
playing really badly when trying to use different weapons, im just gonna get all my classes set and not change them until i have all/most of the challenges 

may be on tonight if anyone wants a game! 
Dom


----------



## Leemack

Fordy_ST500 said:


> i was playing horrible last night
> playing really badly when trying to use different weapons, im just gonna get all my classes set and not change them until i have all/most of the challenges
> 
> may be on tonight if anyone wants a game!
> Dom


I'll be on mate - What time (ish) so i can escape upstairs before the kids hijack the Xbox :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> I'll be on mate - What time (ish) so i can escape upstairs before the kids hijack the Xbox :thumb:


when i say later, i mean about 5-ish 
but only til say half 7, got myself a poker game at the casino!

Dom


----------



## Leemack

Sounds like good time to me - Hit me with a text mate

07540 338 601


----------



## Leemack

Thats the business phone so its fine to be put on here lol


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> Thats the business phone so its fine to be put on here lol


okay matey, no problem!
speak to you later


----------



## John74

Ended up in a game of Free For All last night with a few nuke boosters, glad to report my new anti-boosting class works a treat :thumb: strangely they left after just one game the wimps :lol:


----------



## Doc

Loving the laptop melee, gotta try that


----------



## John-R-

John74 said:


> Ended up in a game of Free For All last night with a few nuke boosters, glad to report my new anti-boosting class works a treat :thumb: strangely they left after just one game the wimps :lol:


Killing Nuke Boosters :thumb:
Nailed a couple last night too 
Seriously if they're going to do it why talk about it over their headsets?????

John


----------



## Fordy_ST500

BUMP!  im going to be on in 10 
cG BronsoN


----------



## GIZTO29

Fordy_ST500 said:


> BUMP!  im going to be on in 10
> cG BronsoN


Im on now for a bit


----------



## Leemack

Be on after my tea.

Stir fry chicken and bean sprouts with a hoi sin and sping onion sauce Mmmm

See you in 20 geezers


----------



## Mini 360

Will be on tonight at some point hopefully. Add me GT: ItalicFerrari

Currently owning on Domination but love TDM too. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

I'll add you tonight Mini :thumb:

Was going to go on but the lad is in bed flaked out so no COD tonight - I'll be on later


----------



## Doc

Yay I got my first nuke tonight.....then my second 
32-1 TDM and 42-4 on Domination.
Just couldn't miss then the Apache did it's job for a change.


----------



## Leemack

I had a bit of a mare yesterday and couldn't hit a barn door - Bit of an off day so didn'tplay very much but had a quick game in between jobs this morning and did ok (not great but ok)

Got a little job to do in a bit but might see if i can improve today lol


----------



## Ben_W

I can hit and win plenty but despite being a level 36, my best kill streak is 6. I suck really. Cant put the damn thing down though, the very best online gaming game ever!

Bennis77 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## Leemack

You need to use hardline Ben and get a good set of harrier kills so you can improve your kill streak stats.

I think my killstreak is 68 from a Ground war back in december :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

you guys know me...il be on tonight! at about either 20past 5 or 20past 6 depending on whether i want to watch shameless or not :/


----------



## Leemack

Omg I'm such a noob tonight !!

Did enjoy my booster bashing session even though I got owned whilst wrecking their nuke boost :lol:


----------



## GIZTO29

Aye, you seemed to be taking some kills but still gave out alot. I had 2 duff games but i blame it on the P90 with Rapid Fire and Lightweight on. Its on my 'running crazy fool' tac knife loadout. Sometimes when i use it i lose all sense of direction :lol: In that last game i couldnt believe it when i got the chopper gunner and after 1 kill the game ended! We all still seemed to top the board in each game mind.:thumb:
Happy Days, Thanks Phil


----------



## Leemack

It got slightly better towards the end Phil and Fordy was on his A game :thumb: 

You played well too mate.

I've come off for a while now but might go on at about 11 ish for some games


----------



## GIZTO29

Its interesting for me as ive never really played Domination with thoughts to tactics as in how to shepherd the enemy by keeping certain bases for them. When me and Fordy were on Karachi the other night we took liberties on the other team when we left them with C. I was on the roof opposite the fixed gun and they just kept spewing out by the lorry at the bottom of the stairs near C and eating my Famas bullets. Then it was chopper gunner time and the rest was history :lol:. The last map we played tonight before i left where the tunnels near C (forgot the name) is cack for the Chopper Gunner though! Im liking the AK again with nOOb and silencer with AA-12 as secondary with grip and FMJ.:thumb: What the hell was Capture the Flag all about lol. Think i'll give that one a wide birth as it didnt seem like straight forward capture the flag as i knew it Im sure there was another target in there aswell
Thanks Phil


----------



## sanchez

Well i managed to hit level 70 yesterday and unlock prestige mode, Should i prestige or not??, i like the AK-47 but i'll lose it again if i prestige.


----------



## Leemack

GIZTO29 said:


> Its interesting for me as ive never really played Domination with thoughts to tactics as in how to shepherd the enemy by keeping certain bases for them. When me and Fordy were on Karachi the other night we took liberties on the other team when we left them with C. I was on the roof opposite the fixed gun and they just kept spewing out by the lorry at the bottom of the stairs near C and eating my Famas bullets. Then it was chopper gunner time and the rest was history :lol:. The last map we played tonight before i left where the tunnels near C (forgot the name) is cack for the Chopper Gunner though! Im liking the AK again with nOOb and silencer with AA-12 as secondary with grip and FMJ.:thumb: What the hell was Capture the Flag all about lol. Think i'll give that one a wide birth as it didnt seem like straight forward capture the flag as i knew it Im sure there was another target in there aswell
> Thanks Phil


That capture the flag was a little strange and seemed unorganised whereas good old domo is a blast.

That spawn spot by C can be quite fun but by far the best spawn spot is the office opposite to A on Terminal.

I sometimes camp in there and await 4 or 5 spawns and rip into them with an RPG. Noobish but hey, i think it's good knowledge knowing spawn spots lol



sanchez said:


> Well i managed to hit level 70 yesterday and unlock prestige mode, Should i prestige or not??, i like the AK-47 but i'll lose it again if i prestige.


I would but then i would say that wouldn't i lol.

When you prestige once, you unlock all of thge prestige challenges


----------



## Fordy_ST500

where did you bugger off to lee?
you just disappeared!
the bloody game after you both left on scrapyard i went 62-2 with a nuke! my chopper gunner just owned and stayed in a good position where they just spawned underneath!
had a good few games last night guys, same again over the weekend at some point?


----------



## Leemack

I came down to speak to SWMBO who was shouting some woman crap at me and left my lad on there and when i came back up ten mins later he said "Oh i switched it off" :wall:

I'll be on tonight

You played well Dom


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> I came down to speak to SWMBO who was *shouting some woman crap* at me and left my lad on there and when i came back up ten mins later he said "Oh i switched it off" :wall:
> 
> I'll be on tonight
> 
> You played well Dom


i may be on for an hour but i got pool tonight then work :/


----------



## Leemack

:thumb:


----------



## sanchez

I never got a choice then, my mrs grabbed the controller and prestiged me!!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

good on the mrs!!


----------



## Leemack

Fordy_ST500 said:


> good on the mrs!!


+ 1 :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Shame we missed that Dom! Good luck on prestiging bud, i would like to hit the button but love the weapons etc too damn much! Im having to play it on the ps3 tonight as my 360 is away for a night. No one has a headset.


----------



## Leemack

GIZTO29 said:


> Shame we missed that Dom! Good luck on prestiging bud, i would like to hit the button but love the weapons etc too damn much! Im having to play it on the ps3 tonight as my 360 is away for a night. No one has a headset.


Phil NOOO

You have gone to the darkside 

Me and Dom played earlier and did very well - He got 71-18 on Scrapyard :lol:

We averaged 30 + kills per game


----------



## GIZTO29

Showshine said:


> Phil NOOO
> 
> You have gone to the darkside
> 
> Me and Dom played earlier and did very well - He got 71-18 on Scrapyard :lol:
> 
> We averaged 30 + kills per game


Don't worry mate, its just temporary but I'm still playing which is the main thing lol. I managed 31 kills to 20 deaths on terminal WHICH ISN'T BAd considering I havnt touched the ps3 for months where a fellow dw member joined me, HEEEMAN


----------



## Leemack

:thumb:

Phew - Just read back your original thread so i can breathe again lol.

I'm Going on when she goes to bed :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

GIZTO29 said:


> *Don't worry mate, its just temporary* but I'm still playing which is the main thing lol. I managed 31 kills to 20 deaths on terminal WHICH ISN'T BAd considering I havnt touched the ps3 for months where a fellow dw member joined me, HEEEMAN


hey, i play well most of the time 

aha, some guys were givin lee abuse, and he was giving as much back and some! but i just thought id abuse them by physically destroying their team and bringing some teabagging into play! 

we still lost tho 

im pretty darn nakred so i will probably get on the pro plus and redbull and be on for a few hours tonight


----------



## Leemack

^^ lol ^^

They were a right bunch of plonkers :lol:

Is that the game you went 71-18 Dom :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> ^^ lol ^^
> 
> They were a right bunch of plonkers :lol:
> 
> Is that the game you went 71-18 Dom :thumb:


yuuurp 
and the last game i played on wasteland, i think that was the best harrier i have ever had on the gam, i must of got 13+ kills from it 
you gonna be online tonight lee?


----------



## Leemack

Yeah mate - She is off to an Ann Summers party thumb so text me when you are on Dom and i'll jump on mate


----------



## Leemack

Also

New map pack rumours

Apparently putting some Cod 4 maps on MW2


----------



## Mini 360

Good! I enjoyed a good game on Bloc......oh wait no I didnt I hated it with a passion! We need new maps, fair enough but we need NEW maps not ones we have allready played! After all if we wanted to play COD4 maps we would play (your gonna love this!) COD 4!!!!! Money for old rope springs to mind.......


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Mini 360 said:


> Good! *I enjoyed a good game on Bloc......oh wait no I didnt I hated it with a passion!* We need new maps, fair enough but we need NEW maps not ones we have allready played! After all if we wanted to play COD4 maps we would play (your gonna love this!) COD 4!!!!! Money for old rope springs to mind.......


im exactly the same mate, but if they brought out shipment on mw2 i would actually get a little wet  o.j, but i would love to get back on shipment on domination again  used to get about 120 kills a game on it 

and i shall give you a text when im on buddy


----------



## Doc

Prepare to have to pay....oh and where are our double point weekends!?!?!


----------



## Doc

Fordy_ST500 said:


> yuuurp
> and the last game i played on wasteland, i think that was the best harrier i have ever had on the gam, i must of got 13+ kills from it
> you gonna be online tonight lee?


Dont you love games like that, I went through loads of harriers and everyone had a class to blow the bugger up, seems there are a few newbies who dont bother at the mo.

I just love the Apache, if you manage to get it when no one has a rocket/stinger you can see them all standing there trying to machine gun it out of the sky 
Clean up time.

We have four new players starting at the game work, first thing in the morning is Cod talk lol


----------



## Leemack

I've just been caught on the Xbox downstairs by SWMBO - She came back home early and i am in today because the heating is being fixed but the house was in a right state.

Oh well - I did get 35-3 on Skidrow so not all bad haha


----------



## Fordy_ST500

im sure you could do better than 35-3 anyways!!

i feel like ive been in work for the last 94 hours, this blows! ive has 13 hours sleep since sunday night and i seem to still be in good working order just the last hour on a friday just takes it out of me


----------



## Fordy_ST500

im getting on in 10 minutes, anyone fancy a game?


----------



## GIZTO29

Ive got the sexbox back so i'll be on from around 11 tonight till late. :thumb:

I wish you guys were on last night as i was on fire!!! I was in the 30s in nearly every game with under 20 deaths and had 1 43k-15d. I was top in every game and was the dominator nearly every game aswell. My K/D has went up from 1.06 to 1.08 which is spiffing. Onwards and upwards! Im aiming for the 1.31 i was at after around 20 hours of gameplay. I was just checking my K/D on WAW and thats 1.18 so ive defo got room to improve. If only i could keep it up as inconsistency seems to be my main problem. Ive been using the AK with tube and silencer and also had a bash with akimbo uzi's with marathon pro, sp pro and st aim pro last night which is fun! Once i hit 750 kills with my P90 on my tac knife running class ive switched back to the UMP which i had about 500 kills with and its bloody lethal! Worst thing about last night was every time i got the chop gunner it got shot down sharpish or it was on a rubbish map where everyone hid well inside!

One thing i noticed while on the ps3 was how much i rely on ninja pro on some classes. I havnt got it on ps3 and it makes a hell of a difference i think.


----------



## Ben_W

Well,

A week on im now level 47. Kill streak up to 8 i think. Had a couple of killer games this week. Best was on Favela. Got a sentry gun for a 4 kill streak, set that up on a roof top and started getting me kills instantly. Then got the care package with turned out to be a Pave Low with then hammered everyone who had avoided the sentry. Score limit reach with 5 minutes to go. Best i have done, still nowt to reading what you guys get up to!!

Nuke boosting???? Im assuming (and correct me if im wrong here) its where two people log on and one continually kills the other until they hit 25 kills/no deaths and get a nuke? If thats right, then i busted some french dudes doing it twice this week. Got loads of abuse from them but i aint got a headset so i just sat at home laughing!


----------



## Leemack

Can't beat some nuke booster bashing.

Nice one Phil - I'm going on in a bit when the mrs goes to bed :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864

Got right back into it this weekend and must say I love the M21 EBR sniper, new favourite map is Wasteland.

I have noticed some pretty shocking scores too, someone the other day was 2-18. Even players who have 20+ kills have 10+ deaths.

I seem to be stuck on KD ratio 1.21, it always drops to 1.20 and then back up. I will have a great game like my last game tonight 23-5 and then have a shocking game and get 10-10 or more deaths than kills, which hasn't happened for a while.

It just seems that some games are perfect conditions where people play the game 'properly' and then other games you get total twats who camp and I always seem to respawn right near them again.


----------



## Leemack

It is one of those games that you will inevitably have crap games.

Without being too arrogant, i can absolutely ruin opposing teams so bad that they all end up with 20 +deaths and i sit pretty with 30, 40, even 70 kills.

But some days i go 15-30 :doublesho

I played on Favela yesterday on a domo game and captured 12 flags and got 35-5 and played really well.

Yet the next game i just couldn't play against the campers and snipers and did crap. I still have a 2.4 K/D ratio and have over 50,000 kills. I tend to just forget my last game and play each one as it comes and if i get owned then fair enough.


----------



## Alex L

CupraElliott said:


> Got right back into it this weekend and must say I love the M21 EBR sniper, new favourite map is Wasteland.
> 
> I have noticed some pretty shocking scores too, someone the other day was 2-18. Even players who have 20+ kills have 10+ deaths.
> 
> I seem to be stuck on KD ratio 1.21, it always drops to 1.20 and then back up. I will have a great game like my last game tonight 23-5 and then have a shocking game and get 10-10 or more deaths than kills, which hasn't happened for a while.
> 
> It just seems that some games are perfect conditions where people play the game 'properly' and then other games you get total twats who camp and I always seem to respawn right near them again.


Were you playing against me? As they look like my sort of scores :lol:

Since reaching lvl 54 though and getting the ACR my score is getting better.

Although I had one game the other day were everyone reckoned I should leave as I was getting pasted.

It always seems though that whenever I'm really doing well (12 kills to 2) that some ignorant git is a really crap host and won't leave so everyone else does and the game ends before time.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

i am the same, i could be destoying kids one day i.e saturday and then come on the next day i.e yesterday and just get absolutely destroyed!! seemed like everyone had auto aim on me... one game i went 7 for 22 which being totally honest, isnt normally like me at all!! just one of those games i suppose!

Dom


----------



## Leemack

I feel that pain Dom.

I'm going on now - Just done a couple of little jobs up the road and doing an interior in an hour or so so i'll have me sandwich and play COD :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

im on this evening, want to get my fall camo for the fal then i can leave the bloody thing alone, i hate it! 

want to get my k/d up tonight and maybe a few spec ops


----------



## Fordy_ST500

i get excited at this point of the day where i say, ive finished work  and im off to have some food and play on cod for a few hours if anyone wants to join meee  
cg bronson


----------



## Doc

Ill be on later, training the newbie work mates


----------



## GIZTO29

I got 40-4-7 on Sub Base the other night. I was destroying everything that moved with my UMP and runny class. Im on now guys! Doc, whats your tag or send me a FR GIZTO29 is my tag


----------



## Elliott19864

Back on form again, KD ratio up to 1.22. 

It is am extremely enjoyable game when things go your way.


----------



## GIZTO29

CupraElliott said:


> Back on form again, KD ratio up to 1.22.
> 
> It is am extremely enjoyable game when things go your way.


Now your not wrong there mate!:thumb: Add me if you want


----------



## Elliott19864

Added :thumb:


----------



## ivor

so come on then admit how many hours you've put in I'm prestige 2/37 at the moment and have clocked up 11 days ! i'm sticking to playing hardcore hq pro which can be annoying but you rarely see a nuke or camper


----------



## John74

I'm prestige 1/64 after 4 days 2 hours but i only ever play free for all which dont earn you a great deal of xp.


----------



## Leemack

10/70 - 12 days


----------



## Doc

GIZTO29, x Xen0 x is my tag (with gaps) 

Prestige 2 lvl 68, think Ive clocked just over 5 days.

Just trying to prestige for the second time at the moment so I am using useless weapons to earn points, getting a bit frustrating I want to use Famas but it's max'd out


----------



## Leemack

Just 2 more ranks before you hit the AK47 again mate so hang in there.

Use the M16A4 - It is very similar to the famas as in it being a 3 shot burst and mobility is good. Slap on stopping power and it is as good as the famas


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> Just 2 more ranks before you hit the AK47 again mate so hang in there.
> 
> Use the M16A4 - It is very similar to the famas as in it being a 3 shot burst and mobility is good. Slap on stopping power and it is as good as the famas


slap on stopping power steady aim and bling pro, use the red dot and FMJ and it is an amazing class, its what i use, i had got the 2500 kills with it by the end of first prestige lol that's all i used! and still use, probably a good 1/4 of my total kills are with that weapon alone!


----------



## Tom_the_great

im properbly the only one but i love he m16 ! 99% of my kills must come from that gun!

Going on now if anyone wants to do some spec ops or online blast.


----------



## Doc

Showshine said:


> Just 2 more ranks before you hit the AK47 again mate so hang in there.
> 
> Use the M16A4 - It is very similar to the famas as in it being a 3 shot burst and mobility is good. Slap on stopping power and it is as good as the famas


Yes it is a nice weapon, the problem I have is the majority of the unpopular weapons are now on about 300 kills so I have a bit of work to get any points out of them!
Spent a few games last night unlocking shotguns, something I never really bother using oh and had a 'riot' with the shield on ffa, amazing how flummoxed people get when bullets wont kill you


----------



## VVT

PS3 Tag: Daaan7 add me.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Doc said:


> Yes it is a nice weapon, the problem I have is the majority of the unpopular weapons are now on about 300 kills so I have a bit of work to get any points out of them!
> Spent a few games last night unlocking shotguns, something I never really bother using oh and had a 'riot' with the shield on ffa, amazing how flummoxed people get when bullets wont kill you


Riot shield + Throwing knife = Win just watch out for semtex...lol


----------



## GIZTO29

Fordy_ST500 said:


> slap on stopping power steady aim and bling pro, use the red dot and FMJ and it is an amazing class, its what i use, i had got the 2500 kills with it by the end of first prestige lol that's all i used! and still use, probably a good 1/4 of my total kills are with that weapon alone!


The M16 is lethal with SP on as it the Famas. A guy on youtube does comparison test on the guns and a versus with like for like weapons and the FAMas came out ontop in his oppinion but theyre very similar.



Tom_the_great said:


> Riot shield + Throwing knife = Win just watch out for semtex...lol


People dont know what to do when you go towards them with a shield :lol: I run round them with lightweight and knife them in the back  I seen a guy holding his shield up to a harrier the other day and it was battering him to no avail.


----------



## dal84

The riot shield is a blast when you just want to have fun.

GIZTO - I used to switch to riot shield whenever the enemy called in air support as i was completing the riot shield challenge of absorbing damage, it works a treat


----------



## GIZTO29

dal23 said:


> The riot shield is a blast when you just want to have fun.
> 
> GIZTO - I used to switch to riot shield whenever the enemy called in air support as i was completing the riot shield challenge of absorbing damage, it works a treat


Good idea! Ive just got the Backfire title earlier which is for killing the enemy by shooting there own explosive:lol:


----------



## dal84

I am trying to work my way through all the titles. There are some that I don't think I will ever complete thought, like get 25 kills with thrown back grenades.


----------



## ivor

managed to get the airbourne title earlier you have to shoot two people while in the air luckily for me i was using the ump45 with fmj and managed it by shear luck


----------



## Fordy_ST500

i impressed myself last night playing deathmatch, got the droppin crates achievement for the game winning kill by dropping crate  well chuffed


----------



## Jordan

been using akimbo magnums lately, 

call me a noob but im awesome with them!


----------



## Doc

Fordy_ST500 said:


> i impressed myself last night playing deathmatch, got the droppin crates achievement for the game winning kill by dropping crate  well chuffed


Yer I did that last night.....but it was my own team mate LOL!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

on tonight if anyone wants to get 0wn3d


----------



## GIZTO29

Fordy_ST500 said:


> i impressed myself last night playing deathmatch, got the droppin crates achievement for the game winning kill by dropping crate  well chuffed


That must be the hardest one in the game. When i got Backfire i dont even know how i did it. It was on Karachi in Domination near B. I think i mustve shot the dudes claymore as he was trying to leave B in the trench. Unless i shot his semtex midair or sumic



jason2800 said:


> been using akimbo magnums lately,
> 
> call me a noob but im awesome with them!


The magnums are bloody lethal with FMJ! The Deagle is useless in comparison. So inaccurate The guy i mentioned earlier did a comparison and fired a clip at a wall with both and the spread of bullets was massive with the deagle whereas the Mag were all very close to the 1st shot.


----------



## Leemack

I have been on fire today.

40-6, 39-12, 46-3, 51-1

Can't miss - Back on later for a bit lads - What time we on then?


----------



## Jordan

im on just now folks, add me!

doriftu kingu


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> I have been on fire today.
> 
> 40-6, 39-12, 46-3, 51-1
> 
> Can't miss - Back on later for a bit lads - What time we on then?


i was only on for a bit last night but then had to pop to liverpool :/
wont be on tonight as i finish work then straight to another job but "may" be on tomorrow from half 5 - about 7 :/

Dom


----------



## Fordy_ST500

can't stay away from the game, il be on in 20 for about an hour or two


----------



## Leemack

Been a bit busy the last few days but im catching up with a few mates on Cod at about half 2 ish if your up for it guys


----------



## ivor

Found a new way of cheating on de-rail somehow you can get outside the fence and run round sniping I found this this afternoon I think you need to jump through the fence up in the corner by the water tower bloody annoying to get snipped that much


----------



## GIZTO29

ivor said:


> Found a new way of cheating on de-rail somehow you can get outside the fence and run round sniping I found this this afternoon I think you need to jump through the fence up in the corner by the water tower bloody annoying to get snipped that much


I was getting sniped by a guy outside the map on wasteland (the grassy map with the trenches). He was behind the bit were you get radiation!


----------



## Klauren

I think I saw some guy outside Derail the other day, he just happened to be running to a good sniping position, ended up just standing there in the middle of nothing 

Been playing way too much MW2 lately, I had a hard time realizing that "2d11h" actually translates into 59 hours :wall:


----------



## ivor

Klauren said:


> I think I saw some guy outside Derail the other day, he just happened to be running to a good sniping position, ended up just standing there in the middle of nothing
> 
> Been playing way too much MW2 lately, I had a hard time realizing that "2d11h" actually translates into 59 hours :wall:


lol I wouldn't worry to much I'm upto nearly 12days = 288hrs


----------



## Klauren

I considered myself a (very) casual gamer, barely played 24h in more than a year of Battlefield 2142 a few years back ... so this time it's a bit different.
I blame it on the ranking system  

Currently lvl 63, I decided to stop at 70 and not go prestige


----------



## John74

The nuke boosters were out in force last night while playing Free For All, i was alittle asleep in my first game on afgan so didn't find them until they already had 23 kills but felt good as i struck one of them with a semtex to end there cheating ways :lol:.

Only stayed on for six games and five of those games had nuke boosters but i made a point of hunting them down instead of going for the win which gave me great pleasure as it must have been really winding them up


----------



## Leemack

ivor said:


> lol I wouldn't worry to much I'm upto nearly 12days = 288hrs


And you shouldn't be too worried - 15 days = 360 hours :lol:


----------



## ivor

lol i'm getting there it's that bad i was on it a 5 this morning after 3hrs sleep needless to say i played ****


----------



## kingtheydon

I've stopped playing this recently..getting bored of the maps, bored of people trying to get out of maps on domination and not capturing things and bored of people nuke boosting.

BC2 is my new love


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Showshine said:


> Been a bit busy the last few days but im catching up with a few mates on Cod at about half 2 ish if your up for it guys


lol i was on sunday morning for a bit and joined a game that your son? was playing...the amount of abuse he was giving was incredible, never heard abuse like it AHAHA im on tonight for a bit!


----------



## Klauren

Got the thermal thingie for the M21 but I'm still awful at sniping  I find the barrett has way too much recoil for my lame abilities.
Either I pick stopping power then get owned by everybody with a thermal, or I pick cold blooded and have to land a bazillion shots to kill the guy, I'll stick with an assault class 

I've also equipped my routine classes with the throwing knife, lots of fun.

Anyone here playing on pc ? I know the servers are crap and all but I didn't want to get a console just for MW2


----------



## Alex L

Klauren said:


> Got the thermal thingie for the M21 but I'm still awful at sniping  I find the barrett has way too much recoil for my lame abilities.
> Either I pick stopping power then get owned by everybody with a thermal, or I pick cold blooded and have to land a bazillion shots to kill the guy, I'll stick with an assault class
> 
> I've also equipped my routine classes with the throwing knife, lots of fun.
> 
> Anyone here playing on pc ? I know the servers are crap and all but I didn't want to get a console just for MW2


I'm a PC player (Laggy Alex) :wave:

Wait till you get the Bling perk, allows for two attachments :thumb:


----------



## John-R-

This game is getting ludicrous now 
People running at warp speed and under the maps etc really spoiling it now, at this rate can see me going back to MW1 

John


----------



## Fordy_ST500

yes it's getting pretty annoying...seems as though this thread is dying down a bit 
will be on over the weekend if anyone fancies a game 

cG BronsoN


----------



## Oakey22

most people have defected to battlefield


----------



## ivor

john try changing the game you play I've switched to hardcore headquarters pro ricochet as it's a very fluid game and no chance of camping


----------



## Leemack

I haven't had chance to get on as much in the last few days and im working all weekend aswell 

Im on Sunday night for a session though


----------



## Ben_W

Played for the first time in a week last night. Didnt do very well Pair of nuke boosters turned up and i couldnt find them anywhere on wasteland.


----------



## dal84

Nuke boosters were out in force on Thursday night. I have started playing ground war now which i quite enjoy, lots of people to kill


----------



## GIZTO29

Fordy_ST500 said:


> yes it's getting pretty annoying...seems as though this thread is dying down a bit
> will be on over the weekend if anyone fancies a game
> 
> cG BronsoN


I'll be on from 11pm on sat night kid! Ive got my K/D up to 1.11 but had a shocker last night! Hopefully i can turn it round again Been using my runny loadout with Uzi which is great but im suffering on mid range shots lol


----------



## John-R-

ivor said:


> john try changing the game you play I've switched to hardcore headquarters pro ricochet as it's a very fluid game and no chance of camping


Changed to Domination so much better now, FFA and MTDM are just a joke now unfortunately 
Need to try the HC game modes as I fed up emptying a clip into someone and them not dying :wall:

John


----------



## Ben_W

4 games on FFA this morning, 4 different lots of nuke boosters. Emptied a whole uzi clip into someone, didnt die and its been glitching all over the place.

A LOT of good players on this morning tho. Just cba with the boosters so turned it off.


----------



## silverback

my love affair is over with this now,had a few games yesterday but its just the same every other game,kids,cheats and campers.bloody shame as this was some gaming ride,but all good things come to an end i suppose.


----------



## Lloyd71

I had some fun tonight :wave:


----------



## Eddy

oooh how do you do that?


----------



## John-R-

Is that some sort of Beta????

John


----------



## Eddy

I'm guessing it must be, at first I though its some mode on the PC but you can see its on the 360!!


----------



## Lloyd71

It's on the 360, we didn't play it for long as it's not actually that exciting! I like how the bomb has no label though, since it's not a complete game mode. :lol:

Before that I played a game on Wasteland and the bomb is in the bunker. Good move, IW.

EDIT: Someone I play with saw that his friend was playing it, so he joined, then I joined him. The game mode is on every disc, it's just not unlocked since they never finished making it. Some hackers unlocked it and started a private match.


----------



## Eddy

so do you now have it unlocked?


----------



## Lloyd71

No, sadly not.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

5 new maps will be available to download on 30th march.

That will be nice, I also wish that all game modes could he played in hardcore, don't see the point of the normal settings, who on earth could take a hit in the chest from say a .50 cal Barrett sniper rifle and keep on running (apart from chuck Norris), I only play HC TDM or HC headquaters ricochet pro but would love to play other games if it didn't take a whole clip or 2 sniper rifle shots to drop a guy.

Also, I played a game today (HC headquarters) and everyone including me was running around at warp factor 9, it was crazy, anyone else experiance this today??


----------



## Doc

I had three games last night that was superfast strafing again, whats the crack?


----------



## sanchez

I've been noticing on the PS3 that people have been underneath the map or inside things, and appearing when you run past...it's been pissing me off lately!!


----------



## silverback

what the **** is going on with the super fast running **** ? i just had 3 different games all with the same issue.


----------



## GIZTO29

silverback said:


> what the **** is going on with the super fast running **** ? i just had 3 different games all with the same issue.


Its some sort of glitch and it happened to me, bronson and showshine recently. we had to restart our 360's as it followed us when we quit! Bloody pathetic innit!


----------



## Eddy

Well I posted a while back that I would say how long it took me to go from 0-70 this prestige and I'm about 2 games away from prestiging and its taken me very nearly 48 hours!!!

I have maxed out two primary weapons (1k kills), 1 secondary weapon and nearly the ******, been playing mostly demolition for the sheer ammount of points you can earn, my K/D ratio has gone up from 1.18 to 1.23 and it still took this long!?!?!?!

Can anyone offer advice as to other things to try to help speed up the process. from 60-60 I reckon it took about 8 hours on its own.


----------



## Lloyd71

I can't join any game that isn't a fast lobby now, even if I restart my console. IW are a bunch of bloody idiots, it needs patching NOW. We paid bloody good money for this game and it's not on.


----------



## Eddy

I had this constantly months back but only in one game recently, but I agree its bloody annoying when it happens.


----------



## Elliott19864

Is it me or do some people seem to be behind walls like the glitch in COD4? Lately I have been getting shot by people camping in corners etc and when the killcam comes up I think how the hell didn't I see them? It's like there invisible.

I have just started playing it again though and loving it. Yet to come across these glitchs though.


----------



## ivor

I've noticed the invisible men as well and I've seen people with their head and gun in the wall still shooting as for the speed issue I had it the other day and just went onto the main console and restarted the game and it worked fine after that .


----------



## sanchez

CupraElliott said:


> Is it me or do some people seem to be behind walls like the glitch in COD4? Lately I have been getting shot by people camping in corners etc and when the killcam comes up I think how the hell didn't I see them? It's like there invisible.
> 
> I have just started playing it again though and loving it. Yet to come across these glitchs though.


That's what i was saying earlier....I get killed and am like where the hell was he hiding then see the killcam and he's in a wall or directly infront of me!!! which when i was playing he def wasn't there....there's something def wrong with the game just now!


----------



## Lloyd71

UGH this game is so ****ing crap. Multiplayer is just full of ******s running about with knife setups, or using thermal scopes. Earlier on I unloaded 8 shots from an AA12 at point blank range into someone. I didn't even get a hit marker.

**** you Infinity Ward you bunch of knuckle dragging ****s. Learn to make a ****ing game.


----------



## Leemack

:lol:

Too many glitchers and hackers IMO 

I am getting a little bored now TBH


----------



## Lloyd71

Earlier on I got knifed by a guy who was apparently, on the killcam, stood right infront of me. There was nobody there on my screen.

Then later in a different game I fired my UMP45 at a guy running towards me in a tiny corridor, but he ran through the bullets and knifed me. WTF?

At least with that last guy I got him back by placing a claymore in the entry to the corridor and sitting on a ledge above. I just watched him get blown miles :lol:


----------



## Doc

Didnt come across one glitcher / hacker / booster tonight. 
Won 5 FFA matches on the trot!


----------



## Eddy

Lloyd71 said:


> UGH this game is so ****ing crap. *Multiplayer is just full of ******s running about with knife setups*, or using thermal scopes. Earlier on I unloaded 8 shots from an AA12 at point blank range into someone. I didn't even get a hit marker.
> 
> **** you Infinity Ward you bunch of knuckle dragging ****s. Learn to make a ****ing game.


This has been me the last few days, tooooo much fun, but annoying when its against you :lol:

I think the game is amazing, but the people are ruining it with using glitches and boosting etc, as a game only its fantastic.

MW1 is much more of a pure experience, and should go down as the greatest multiplayer experience ever


----------



## ivor

heard of a new glitch today one of the kids reckons that "if you shoot the helicopter each bullet counts as a kill" don't think so lol


----------



## Leemack

I'm going to play a bit more at the weekend

I only play GW or domo though - Need to broaden my horizon


----------



## Fordy_ST500

i played dom on skidrow last night and used this class
Primary: Tar
Secondary: RPG 
Equipment: Claymore
Perk 1: Scavenger
Perk 2: Danger Close
Perk 3: Sit-Rep

i went round with the RPG firing through every coridor and resupplying of dead enemies laying about 10 claymores around the place...was owning with 35-7 then went on a mad spree with 2 multi-kills, got my harrier no kills with it, pulled out a triple kill with the rpg again, chopper gunner> Nuke! im gonna use the rpg more often


----------



## beardboy

Got my best killstreak last night;









My previous was 32 kills for 3 deaths :thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88

I play MW2 on the PS3 every night and havnt noticed any problems with people under maps, inside walls, or running through shotgun shots ect 

Must be a Xbox issue


----------



## sanchez

Im on PS3 and have had it happen to me!


----------



## LiveWire88

^^^
People Boosting?? or people inside walls??


----------



## ivor

this looks like it get a bit more fun


----------



## sanchez

LiveWire88 said:


> ^^^
> People Boosting?? or people inside walls??


People inside walls and invisible!!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

ivor said:


> heard of a new glitch today one of the kids reckons that "if you shoot the helicopter each bullet counts as a kill" don't think so lol


thats how people boost killstreaks!


----------



## silverback

i never thought i would say this but i have just gone back to "world at war" and its brilliant:doublesho


----------



## dal84

I don't think it is to boost killstreaks but to boost cold blooded pro perk, as shown in this video.


----------



## LiveWire88

sanchez said:


> People inside walls and invisible!!


I havnt seen any :lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse

for anyone wanting to download the new maps next Wednesday, I noticed Gamestation are selling the exact 1200 microsoft points needed for £9.99, saves you having to buy in blocks of 500 from Xbox marketplace. The new maps should be good, especially Storm


----------



## GIZTO29

Fordy_ST500 said:


> i played dom on skidrow last night and used this class
> Primary: Tar
> Secondary: RPG
> Equipment: Claymore
> Perk 1: Scavenger
> Perk 2: Danger Close
> Perk 3: Sit-Rep
> 
> i went round with the RPG firing through every coridor and resupplying of dead enemies laying about 10 claymores around the place...was owning with 35-7 then went on a mad spree with 2 multi-kills, got my harrier no kills with it, pulled out a triple kill with the rpg again, chopper gunner> Nuke! im gonna use the rpg more often


The TAR is my favourite gun i have to say and you cant beat abit of scavenger, danger close and some kind of rpg or tube. I like to use the thumper with a noob tube with the above perks and its mint! Slap my wrist, ive been on BC2 the last few days and how i wish i had a capture card so i could show you all my headshot on an apache pilot mid flight! Seeing it crunch into the deck while a bonus +10 appeared for the headshot had me goin nuts! I bet the dirty spawn camping piolt wasnt happy:lol: MW is still better mind


----------



## Elliott19864

I was on it this morning and there were so many campers. On Derail I only got about 6 kills because everyone was camping so bad, couldn't find anyone and it was very silent.

Went back to playing Fifa 10 online until these ****ty glitches are sorted out.


----------



## ivor

guilty I do camp on derail every now and then the best place if you have sniper rifle is up the end with the yellow engine right at the back you then get a clear shot all the way to the building roof at the other end where most people go for sniping


----------



## silverback

sniping isnt camping imho.no sniper in the world would ever run around in the open.now if you have a rpd and are sitting in a corner waiting for someone to walk through a one way door way then thats a camper lol.


----------



## Leemack

silverback said:


> sniping isnt camping imho.no sniper in the world would ever run around in the open.now if you have a rpd and are sitting in a corner waiting for someone to walk through a one way door way then thats a camper lol.


Yup, thats camping alright.

Sniping involves the art of silence, cover and cunning.

Sitting there with a machine gun is just showing lack of skill and boredom. I hate campers in one way but in the other it's nice finding them and popping them.

A true camper will always go back to the spot where they were aswell


----------



## Doc

I was guilty of camping last night, however I like to call it 'locking down an area' 
Although not crouched in a corner, the building is mine and no one is getting in until I have my chopper gunner


----------



## John-R-

Showshine said:


> Yup, thats camping alright.
> 
> Sniping involves the art of silence, cover and cunning.
> 
> _Sitting there with a machine gun is just showing lack of skill and boredom._ I hate campers in one way but in the other it's nice finding them and popping them.
> 
> A true camper will always go back to the spot where they were aswell


Normally using a [email protected]@[email protected] heartbeat sensor too  worst lamest dumest attachment in the game IMO 

John


----------



## Klauren

Had my first encounter with a few of the major glitches in the game last night.

Joined a Ground War game on Terminal (Team deathmatch), at first we could just run very fast (lots of fun  ), all of a sudden the game started over (?), this time in Global Thermonuclear War mode with the running fast thingie + unlimited ammo :doublesho

Obviously it quickly turned into a grenade launcher orgy; managed to kill 5 people in one predator strike 
The next map was Rust with the same glitches + people could walk into the air 

The whole episode was hilarious but I'm still glad it's over...


----------



## Leemack

Im going on now for an hour :thumb:


----------



## dal84

What has happened to the M16!!! I used to love this gun, pretty much always 1 shot kill (3 round burst so technically 3 but you know what I mean). 

The last couple of days however I never get a 1 shot kill. It is always at least 2 shots which means I am losing all head to head's. Even at point blank range no longer is 1 shot enough!

I am using it with red dot sight and stopping power and I always have green bar connection.


----------



## Mini 360

Just bought BF:BC 2. Goodbye COD. You served me well.


----------



## Lloyd71

I played an odd game earlier, we joined a Ground War game and it all started out fairly normally, but then after a few seconds we all noticed that our guns weren't reloading, the bullets were just re-appearing in the weapon without any animation playing! It was a hack, but a good one, so none of us minded.

Then my friend called in a care package after getting 3 kills and it was.....a nuke! We all rushed it, but he had already got it and called it in. After he had called it in we noticed 3 other nuke care package markers dotted about the map on the kill screen :lol: It was a very bizarre game but fun while it lasted.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Lloyd71 said:


> I played an odd game earlier, we joined a Ground War game and it all started out fairly normally, but then after a few seconds we all noticed that our guns weren't reloading, the bullets were just re-appearing in the weapon without any animation playing! It was a hack, but a good one, so none of us minded.
> 
> Then my friend called in a care package after getting 3 kills and it was.....a nuke! We all rushed it, but he had already got it and called it in. After he had called it in we noticed 3 other nuke care package markers dotted about the map on the kill screen :lol: It was a very bizarre game but fun while it lasted.


i got put on a ground war game last night, it was a hacked lobby! every kill you got, it counted as 250 headshots, so i got kills with as many weapons as i could in one game to get fall camo on about 7 weapons  lol


----------



## Doc

Hackers!!!! 

I keep getting random invotes to hacked 10th prestige lobbies....and they want to charge?!?!? rofl


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Doc said:


> Hackers!!!!
> 
> I keep getting random invotes to hacked 10th prestige lobbies....and they want to charge?!?!? rofl


the game after my hacked one, i was pretending that i ran the lobby and loads of kids in the game were offering me paypal, me and another guy were winding them all up and one kid actually send me 1600 ms points, i didnt scam him though, i told him i was only joking, im not mean like that!


----------



## Doc

ROFL!
At least your map pack is paid for.


----------



## buckas

oh my, map pack? new maps?


----------



## Klauren

buckas >






A great cure for Mapathy


----------



## Tom_the_great

looks like atleast 2-3 of them are old maps reinvented shpuld be good fun tho


----------



## John74

Mappack is now online, downloading as i type.


----------



## Deanoecosse

New Map pack isn't working, the technical guys are working on some sort of patch just now


----------



## John74

Yep all fecked up, bunch of clowns


----------



## Doc

Hopefully they will get it sorted just as I get home 

Is it double XP?


----------



## impster

yup, will be downloading this myself later on. (i presume it's worth it right?)


----------



## Deanoecosse

impster said:


> yup, will be downloading this myself later on. (i presume it's worth it right?)


nobody knows because it aint working! but yeah the demos I've seen look good, especially storm


----------



## John74

Ok now there is an update for MW2 but that is failing to download, they might get this rubbish sorted by the time im at work and carn't play it


----------



## tubbs

its going to be a few hours before its all sorted, they had big problems rolling the game update out..... i wouldnt expect anything before 6-7pm


----------



## Fordy_ST500

ohhh my didnt know they were bringing out crash and overgrown, they were my favourite maps on MW1


----------



## John74

It works at last im in a game on overgrown


----------



## Doc

Is it giving you double points?!?! Excited


----------



## Fordy_ST500

im excited too just hope i dont get struck by lightening on the way home...  ridiculous up here this afternoon!!

i actually day-dreamt that lightening struck the monument in town, and caused a scene out of 2012...oh for that to have happened!


----------



## GIZTO29

I loved Crash and Overgrown, best maps on the game! I'll start dloading in a mo!


----------



## Tom_the_great

how much is it ?


----------



## Gleammachine

Well waited hours for the update to go through, finally happened and now I can't join any games as it won't load maps, the 2 games I have got on have timed out mid way through, not bought the new maps yet.

Thoroughly peed of now.:wall:


----------



## Gleammachine

Tom_the_great said:


> how much is it ?


1200 points about £15 i think.


----------



## the_prophet

thought this might be useful to you guys, i found this on another forum and ive just used it.....

incase u want cheap ms points
Go to http://www.very.co.uk
Search for "2100 points"
You will see that the Points are priced at £19
Once the item has been placed in your basket, proceed to the checkout
During the checkout you will come across a discount code box
Enter the code ZZ449 and submit the code.
You should see the £15 discount applied and the total will be £7.95.
then put in xv002 for free delivery, now your total will be £4.

just bought mine, the £15 off only works with your first order from Very.co.uk so if you want anymore you will have to ask someone else to get them for you


----------



## Sharpy

the_prophet said:


> thought this might be useful to you guys, i found this on another forum and ive just used it.....
> 
> incase u want cheap ms points
> Go to http://www.very.co.uk
> Search for "2100 points"
> You will see that the Points are priced at £19
> Once the item has been placed in your basket, proceed to the checkout
> During the checkout you will come across a discount code box
> Enter the code ZZ449 and submit the code.
> You should see the £15 discount applied and the total will be £7.95.
> then put in xv002 for free delivery, now your total will be £4.
> 
> just bought mine, the £15 off only works with your first order from Very.co.uk so if you want anymore you will have to ask someone else to get them for you


thats me buggered then as i have an account with them :wall:

Damn, and my usual source has sold out :wall:


----------



## Guest

thanks just ordered


----------



## buckas

the_prophet said:


> thought this might be useful to you guys, i found this on another forum and ive just used it.....
> 
> incase u want cheap ms points
> Go to http://www.very.co.uk
> Search for "2100 points"
> You will see that the Points are priced at £19
> Once the item has been placed in your basket, proceed to the checkout
> During the checkout you will come across a discount code box
> Enter the code ZZ449 and submit the code.
> You should see the £15 discount applied and the total will be £7.95.
> then put in xv002 for free delivery, now your total will be £4.
> 
> just bought mine, the £15 off only works with your first order from Very.co.uk so if you want anymore you will have to ask someone else to get them for you


it might go through, but Very along with Littlewoods have known to claim back money off vouchers from people who weren't issued them to begin with. they will do it without permission as well as stated in their T & Cs

beware 

drew


----------



## Deano

doesnt work for me. says code is out of date


----------



## Doc

I had 300 points so i got mine for £8.50..
Nice maps and refreshing to have a change of scenery, even managed a couple of games with cG Bronson


----------



## ivor

It's been a pain in the backside all day trying to get on first off everytime it wanted to update it wouldn't but wouldn't let play either so I left it for a while and played forza 3 then got it to take the update started to download stimulus that took nearly and hour so watched "boob envy" finally got on to playing and it's nice to play without some squeaky voiced little **** going "OMG that was my kill stop knicking my kills" dowt it stay like that for long though anyway moan over.


----------



## Leemack

I dunno whether to get the new maps 

Pisses me off having to pay that much wonga for them when i paid £50 for the game and £40 per year to play online.


----------



## silverback

Showshine said:


> I dunno whether to get the new maps
> 
> Pisses me off having to pay that much wonga for them when i paid £50 for the game and £40 per year to play online.


i wont be buying them as i hardly play mw2 now.its a dear do mind when you consider how buggy the game is.hackers are killing this game.


----------



## impster

just realised they cost around £15. Hmm. not so sure myself now.


----------



## Klauren

silverback said:


> its a dear do mind when you consider how buggy the game is.hackers are killing this game.


Yup, it's getting annoying ...
Joined another hacked game last night, global thermonuclear war with 2060 minutes left, a constant nuke alert in my headphones, nukes in care packages etc.

Not that I didn't like getting all the throwing knife kills I needed to get the achievement but it seems like I can't play for long before stumbling upon one of those games.


----------



## Deanoecosse

impster said:


> just realised they cost around £15. Hmm. not so sure myself now.


Game & Gamestation are selling the exact 1200 points in a special MWII box for just £9.99


----------



## scottgm

Deanoecosse said:


> Game & Gamestation are selling the exact 1200 points in a special MWII box for just £9.99


That quite good... Thanks


----------



## Lloyd71

The new maps seem to be catered towards campers. I don't reckon they're worth it to be honest, it's currently set so that if you only want to play the new maps, you have no choice but to click 'Stimulus Mosh Pit' and play them in random modes like HQ or Search and Destroy. Either that or you can wait ages for them to come in to rotation in your chosen game mode (I think). Even the CoD4 maps are being taken over by campers and hackers though!


----------



## Doc

What is a pain is that it wont let me join some of my mates who havent got the pack, it says I will have to wait until the host reconnects or something?
Quite like the maps personally, the old ones are the best of the bunch.


----------



## ivor

For me it's getting to know the maps and finding all the places you can get to. I do agree it would be better if you could choose the game mode for the new maps but as you say i was playing domination the last night and ended up in the scrap yard


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Doc said:


> I had 300 points so i got mine for £8.50..
> Nice maps and refreshing to have a change of scenery, *even managed a couple of games with cG Bronson*


did you :s when was this lol
i will be on tonight for a bit, destroying as usual!
thinking about changing my name as i have the points spare..just undecided as to what tho... gonna keep on the same lines as bronson as people know me as that :/
any ideas?

and to add, i could well be the only person to date to have 2 nukes on each of the new maps


----------



## Doc

I snuck in half way through a game to check you out the other night 
x Xen0 x
Re name: Bronsonator? lol


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Doc said:


> I snuck in half way through a game to check you out the other night
> x Xen0 x
> Re name: Bronsonator? lol


oh yes, how was i doing? you on tonight for a few games?


----------



## GIZTO29

Just been back on the new maps and i cant be arsed wi playing S & D (campsville).


----------



## impster

got my 1200 points from game earlier. Hopefully will be on later tonight....


----------



## karl_liverpool

i found a lucky 1500 points on my old gamertag so just bought maps with them and play on my new tag lol.

if anyone is after this for ps3 i have a spare copy here gathering dust.


----------



## Ben_W

Karl, how much for the PS3 MW2? My mate next door wants one.


----------



## Klauren

I do NOT want to go prestige, I do NOT want to go prestige, I do NOT want to go prestige ... :wall: 

I just want to enjoy different weapons/perks now


----------



## -ROM-

Feck me just played on scrapyard in team death match and we lost 1000-7500 the other team annihilated us!!! They were like terminators!!!!!


----------



## -ROM-

And again, there's two guys on the other team that clocked up 6700 points just between the two of them!!!


----------



## dal84

Yesterday I joined a game of demolition and as I joined we was 1-0 down. When round 2 started the other team called in loads of air support and continued to call in air support all game. 

Made me wonder if there was some cheating going on but looking at the scores the top 4 players on the other team were all prestige ten with like 50-60-70 kills and only a handful of deaths.


----------



## Gleammachine

Got totally fed up playing yesterday evening, had a spare 2 hours with nobody in, Ist game of FFA I joined at 7.5 mins, got myself a couple of kills and then a Nuke goes of, player had 28 kills 0 deaths in roughly 2 mins I don't think so.

Leave game and join another, no nuke but player was getting 30-0 in roughly 3 mins, I was coming second on 8-10 kills and equally half as many deaths.:lol:

Join another and catch them boosting in the corner of Sub base wiped out 2 players and tack with thumper, then enjoyed seeking them out rest of game, REVENGE!!!

All the above reported.:thumb:


----------



## John-R-

Gleammachine said:


> Got totally fed up playing yesterday evening, had a spare 2 hours with nobody in, Ist game of FFA I joined at 7.5 mins, got myself a couple of kills and then a Nuke goes of, player had 28 kills 0 deaths in roughly 2 mins I don't think so.
> 
> Leave game and join another, no nuke but player was getting 30-0 in roughly 3 mins, I was coming second on 8-10 kills and equally half as many deaths.:lol:
> 
> Join another and catch them boosting in the corner of Sub base wiped out 2 players and tack with thumper, then enjoyed seeking them out rest of game, REVENGE!!!
> 
> All the above reported.:thumb:


FFA is a joke now unfortunately 
Was finishing off the FFA challenges after prestiging the other night there, boosters everywhere  two seperate lots on Quarry in the same game :wall: then some on other games too, caught one at 23 kills  sent him a message " Ha-Ha " 
Their latest place on Terminal seems to be behind the trolleys just outside the big glass window  semtex works everytime 

John


----------



## Black-Cat

Anyone any idea when (if) the new maps are going to be released on the PS3?

Cheers in advance! :thumb:


----------



## John-R-

Black-Cat said:


> Anyone any idea when (if) the new maps are going to be released on the PS3?
> 
> Cheers in advance! :thumb:


End of this month start of next, from what I've read it is rumoured to be 1 calender month different to the Xbox's.

John


----------



## Ben_W

As with Gleammachine, ive caught several boosters in that corner of sub base. I fragged a couple the other night and one was going beserk at me over his head set (i dont use one). How do you do the report thing?????

I prestiged yesterday and am already back up to level 16. Love it as you are going through the prestige confirmation screen that if you circle back out ( i did to check something) to the multiplayer menu, it gives you a chicken sound effect!! MAde me laugh. I confirmed anyways!


----------



## Guest

buckas said:


> it might go through, but Very along with Littlewoods have known to claim back money off vouchers from people who weren't issued them to begin with. they will do it without permission as well as stated in their T & Cs
> 
> beware
> 
> drew


got my points yesterday and checked my email, still £4

have to check the bank to seee what comes out


----------



## Alex L

Whats the deal with Prestige?

I see most people on PC are prestige now (apart from me lol, I'm only level 64)


----------



## Ben_W

Prestige gives you some more emblems and call signs. You loose all your weapons and start again though. Having said that it doesnt take long at all. I prestiged on Saturday and im back up to level 20 by last night.

Have discovered that the UPM45 with reddot sight, PP2000 as side arm with Marathon, Stopping power and one other perk i cant remember is an awesome combo!!


----------



## Alex L

Ben_W said:


> Prestige gives you some more emblems and call signs. You loose all your weapons and start again though. Having said that it doesnt take long at all. I prestiged on Saturday and im back up to level 20 by last night.
> 
> Have discovered that the UPM45 with reddot sight, PP2000 as side arm with Marathon, Stopping power and one other perk i cant remember is an awesome combo!!


Ahh, it seems those on Prestige take more to get killed and kill me quicker.

Although I've tried that combo and found the UPM45 didn't work for, especially bad with Akimbo.


----------



## John-R-

Ben_W said:


> As with Gleammachine, ive caught several boosters in that corner of sub base. I fragged a couple the other night and one was going beserk at me over his head set (i dont use one). How do you do the report thing?????
> 
> I prestiged yesterday and am already back up to level 16. Love it as you are going through the prestige confirmation screen that if you circle back out ( i did to check something) to the multiplayer menu, it gives you a chicken sound effect!! MAde me laugh. I confirmed anyways!


Dunno about Xbox but you were able to report people through the PSN network, in fact that reminds me I've got someone to report about a lag switch  being used.

John


----------



## Ben_W

Yeah, i cant stand akimbo mode. 

I didnt realise just how good the UMP was. Didnt really use it before. One of my sons mataes was over at the weekend and set me up the class he uses (the one above and the perk i forgot was commando). Coupled with stopping power, it only takes a few shots to kill. Add FMJ and its even better!


----------



## Klauren

Having fun sticking Semtex on other players those days, got a triple kill on Derail, those guys were capturing A and I just came around the corner and stuck the middle one with the explosives :lol:



Alex L said:


> Although I've tried that combo and found the UPM45 didn't work for, especially bad with Akimbo.


I use akimbo UMP45s on Skidrow, a good alternative to shotguns in the appartments  Obivously it's weaker at medium range but lots of fun at close quarters 

BTW I just remembered that I completely forgot to add you on steam after you gave me your player id  I'll fix this when I get home tonight, I'm JagdTiger


----------



## Alex L

Klauren said:


> Having fun sticking Semtex on other players those days, got a triple kill on Derail, those guys were capturing A and I just came around the corner and stuck the middle one with the explosives :lol:
> 
> I use akimbo UMP45s on Skidrow, a good alternative to shotguns in the appartments  Obivously it's weaker at medium range but lots of fun at close quarters
> 
> BTW I just remembered that I completely forgot to add you on steam after you gave me your player id  I'll fix this when I get home tonight, I'm JagdTiger


Semtex is great lol.

I'll be on randomly (normally your mornings).


----------



## Klauren

Okay, just like I can never resist the temptation to buy new detailing stuff, I just entered the dreaded Prestige mode :doublesho

Ranking up at the speed of light so far but God is it annoying to go back to the M4 with no attachment


----------



## Fordy_ST500

the most fun i have had on the game as of yet is groundwar (domination) on skidrow...run around with an rpg with scavenger, danger close and sit rep on with C4...stay up at B looking through the crack in the floor to where they all run through the middle...soon as you see someone move fire! get like 2 or 3 kills normally


----------



## Doc

These new maps are great, found two spots to lock down completely now with a couple of claymores, got 5 chopper gunners in a row last night 
COD spawn points are nasty....lol


----------



## ivor

I managed to take out an entire team on domination last night with the Predator Missile and I also find it funny how many people run past you when your out in the open using ninja pro


----------



## Tom_the_great

Oh how i miss cod


----------



## GIZTO29

Dont hate me but i havnt played this for about 2 weeks as ive been sniping on BC2. Well the time has come to get my cod on so i'll see you's online!:thumb: I miss the freneticness of cod! Oh and i suck on BC2 with most guns on BC2


----------



## Klauren

Favela looks wonderful this time of year :wave:










Fortunately it's still possible to play regular, entertaining games :


----------



## buckas

sharpy24 said:


> Damn, and my usual source has sold out :wall:


what's your usual source - are they the best price? :thumb:

where's the cheapest place to get points?


----------



## Alex L

What on earth is going on in that first pic Klauren?


----------



## Klauren

Hacked lobby, happened before but never jumped that high.

Some of those games are fun, some are just made for the sake of hacking...
What's more annoying is that aimbotters are getting more and more common


----------



## Shogun

I love to play COD 2 , Not MW2


----------



## golf548

How do you go about getting these points???


----------



## Leemack

Im going online for a bit now as im bored of accounts for one day


----------



## Fordy_ST500

jebus christ ive not played this for ages, i went out and bought some cheap games last week so just been playing them, NFS Carbon & Mirror Edge! i need to get on at some point this week...i miss 0wn1ng people 8-D


----------



## dal84

Last night I finally completed the prestige harrier challenge, 1000 kills with a harrier


----------



## Alex L

I can't believe you have to pay for the stimulus pack on PC, what a bunch of rip-off ****s!


----------



## golf548

*PS3 Owners.....cod mw2*

Has anybody else received a message from infinity ward saying that if you send this message to all on your friends list that you will get the map packs for free??

Is this true bill or just a dodgy message from somebody??

I cant see how it is possible to even forward it on to everybody....

Cheers peeps..

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88

golf548 said:


> Has anybody else received a message from infinity ward saying that if you send this message to all on your friends list that you will get the map packs for free??
> 
> Is this true bill or *just a dodgy message *from somebody??
> 
> I cant see how it is possible to even forward it on to everybody....
> 
> Cheers peeps..
> 
> :thumb::thumb:


like all the other messages that get sent round PSN saying you will get free things if you send message on, it all bull sh*t.


----------



## JJ_

my name is sales85 add me people !!


----------



## dal84

Well don't know if people know but it is now double XP until Monday I believe. Well every single game of FFA is now infested with boosters!


----------



## Leemack

I'm only getting normal points


----------



## dal84

Ah sorry it is only on PSN the double XP. As the new map pack was released today for America and tomorrow worldwide.


----------



## scottgm

anyone want a game justnow on xbox?


----------



## golf548

is it double xp till next monday??


----------



## Leemack

Argh yes of course.

Us Xboxers had the Dxp when we got the maps :thumb:

No good to me though as a 10/70 

Although i have created a new account so i can start from scratch


----------



## John-R-

dal23 said:


> Ah sorry it is only on PSN the double XP. As the new map pack was released today for America and tomorrow worldwide.


Yup double XP 

Where the fook's the Map pack in the PS Store :wall:

John


----------



## dal84

Apparently the PSN store get's updated between 4pm-5pm so maps should be added then.


----------



## lpinuk

Anyone know how much it will cost, I know its $15 in US


----------



## dal84

It is going to be £10.99.


----------



## Eddy

Damn, cant believe that I missed double XP!!!

oh well, I still refuse to pay so much for the maps, are they worth the money to those that bought them?


----------



## Leemack

Eddy said:


> Damn, cant believe that I missed double XP!!!
> 
> oh well, I still refuse to pay so much for the maps, are they worth the money to those that bought them?


Not for me - I hate them all bar one.

Salvage is a maze of scrap cars and tunnels and i only like it because i own on it lol. Seriously though, the new maps are not my cup of tea


----------



## Eddy

thats good enough for me, I'll keep my money


----------



## Leemack

You keep it mate.

I got the maps for the kids originally but even they hate them lol


----------



## LiveWire88

Eddy said:


> Damn, cant believe that I missed double XP!!!
> 
> oh well, I still refuse to pay so much for the maps, are they worth the money to those that bought them?


Still double XP on PS3... cant download the map pack at the moment because so many other people are trying and all im getting is an error message. I have played the new maps on Xbox and I dont realy like them but im still buying them for PS3 :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

LiveWire88 said:


> Still double XP on PS3... cant download the map pack at the moment because so many other people are trying and all im getting is an error message. I have played the new maps on Xbox and I dont realy like them but im still buying them for PS3 :thumb:


Im 360 so I have missed the double XP


----------



## Matt.

I cant download maps yet either, must be too many people trying to get them


----------



## Klauren

€13.99 just to get noobtubed, aimbotted, MLC knifed and generally abused on new maps 

I'd rather spend this on detailing stuff, you still feel dirty and tired afterwards but at least your car's spotless


----------



## Leemack

Right then im going to pwn some folk on COD - Show them how to play lol.

Someone come on and play with me (Oo er mrs  )


----------



## Eddy

I'll be on shortly just for a lil while, which mode you playing?


----------



## Leemack

Domination Eddy - 360


----------



## Eddy

I suck at domination, but I'll give it a go 

I'll be on in 10 mins or so, not sure if I have you on my friends list or not, does you gamertag start "elite"?


----------



## Leemack

Yeah, 1987?


----------



## Eddy

yup


----------



## Eddy

online now, anyone else fancy joining??


----------



## Eddy

You coming online mr showshine??


----------



## Fordy_ST500

i will be on tonight for a long session, need to save up my pennies for holiday...so there is nothing better than a nice cod evening session!

cG BronsoN

& i have my hand out of a cast no so i can grip the controller normally


----------



## JJ_

add me plz. sales85


----------



## Fordy_ST500

JJ_ said:


> add me plz. sales85


il be on at about half 5, il add you then!


----------



## Jai

Feel free to add me guys, I'll be on tomorrow!

S U B Z E IZ O


----------



## Leemack

I'll add a couple more - Dom, aint been on with you for a while mate - I'll be back from work at half 6 ish if your on :thumb:


----------



## Jai

Think I'll be jumping on for 20 mins or so now if anyone is on?


----------



## sanchez

I'm away to go on now


----------



## Guest

just got this at game for £25, have to get back online

where the cheapest place i can get gold membership


----------



## Jai

Does anyone still use [DW] as their clan tag still?


----------



## John-R-

I've got it on PS3 :thumb:

John


----------



## Jai

anyone on tonight on 360?


----------



## Elliott19864

I went on the other day for the first time in months and to be fair I was kicking ass  finished my last game 21-1.

I always end up going to another game though, it can get very frustrating after a few games because you can never be consistent.


----------



## Doc

Jai said:


> anyone on tonight on 360?


Saw you added me, ill invite you to a game or vice versa when im next on 

Got no weapons atm as I have just prestiged again


----------



## Jai

Doc said:


> Saw you added me, ill invite you to a game or vice versa when im next on
> 
> Got no weapons atm as I have just prestiged again


I've not prestiged yet...not sure if I should, don't want to lose my weapons! Lol!


----------



## Igloo

I just prestiged, and i must say it's so much easier the 2nd time around, as you know all the games, maps, guns etc


----------



## buckas

after playing battlefield for quite a while went back to COD for a go - COD's viewpoint seems so zoomed in and everything is like jumbo vision compared to the more realistic BFBC2


----------



## dal84

I went prestige for 7th time the other night. I would say it is definitely worth doing at least once just to unlock the prestige challenges.


----------



## Guest

back on gold now so add me

imolasport


----------



## Jai

imolasport said:


> back on gold now so add me
> 
> imolasport


Added!

So now I've prestiged...And although I have no weapons now, it's bought another level of interest to the game at least! Hope to see some of you guys online soon!


----------



## Leemack

Jai,

Whats your clan tag and i'll add you mate


----------



## Jai

showshine said:


> jai,
> 
> whats your clan tag and i'll add you mate


[dw]s u b z e iz o


----------



## Jai

Jai said:


> [dw]s u b z e iz o


That's all in capitals...for some reason, it won't let me use capitals alone...!


----------



## dal84

Just had a game of TDM when i got a message from someone on my team and it said.

"Game share u give me ure password and sign in id and ill give u mine"

Does this guy think im stupid? :lol:


----------



## Sian

clearly lol send them a nice message back !


----------



## dal84

Oh I did. I asked what was in it for me, he said a great game. So then I sent him a fake psn and password and he told me to sign out :lol:


----------



## Sian

what a t*** lol i hate it when all the kiddies message you on it does my head in.. i only ever sign in on james tho so his the one that gets them all haha !! ...


----------



## dal84

He just messaged me again saying "its wrong" haha


----------



## Sian

dumb a$$ lol cant believe some people


----------



## Auto Finesse

dal23 said:


> He just messaged me again saying "its wrong" haha


"A great game"

Whats that then?, ringing the bank to tell them your cards getting raped by a kid on internet :tumbleweed::lol:

Send him another tell him the user name is YourAasshole and PW is dooneyoumug

see if he trys it LOL


----------



## 306chris

Got really annoyed with bad loosers tonight. I got stuck on the same team as three nobs and one of them runs around shouting at me that a sniper wont cut it and I'm a camping mofo and was standing in front of me no matter where I went liek a right nob end.. I was only sniping with the ACOG to get the thermal scope. Anywhow we get beat and they start kicking off at the other playes. 
Next game I'm playing against them and they win the match and would they let it lie, not a chance. Anyhow next game I'm in the opposite team and we thrash them 200 v 0 in hardcore headquaters and they then accus everyone of cheating and must be a hacked game etc. Really cant be done with nobs like this

p.s. if anybody wants to add me on xbox live my name is: vwg609y 

Cheers


----------



## dal84

Just a heads up....................... Just on now and it is double XP on PSN for some reason, might be the same for xbox too :thumb:


----------



## John-R-

dal23 said:


> Just a heads up....................... Just on now and it is double XP on PSN for some reason, might be the same for xbox too :thumb:


Noticed that this morning too :thumb:
200 for a kill in TDM

John


----------



## dal84

I read on infinity ward forum that the double XP is for the bank holiday weekend. So should last until monday :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

im on now if anyone fancys a game ?


----------



## Leemack

Anyone ordered the new maps?


----------



## Eddy

Is it double XP on the 360? might have to blaze it now for a while if it is?


----------



## Leemack

It was dxp and think it is till later today Eddy


----------



## Eddy

Cheers dude, and there was me thinking I might give the game a rest for a few days :lol:


----------



## Jai

Anyone going to be playing tonight?


----------



## Eddy

I might be on after 10PM for a while


----------



## Jai

Eddy said:


> I might be on after 10PM for a while


Cool, if you haven't already, add me S U B Z E IZ O

On 360, right?


----------



## Leemack

I'll be on at half 8 for half hour if anyone fancies it :thumb:


----------



## Jai

Showshine said:


> I'll be on at half 8 for half hour if anyone fancies it :thumb:


I'll be on, what's your gamertag?


----------



## h13ulk

mines is hulk20


----------



## Leemack

Sorry Jai i went on for 1 game then realised i was too tired. 

Although i did really well and got 32-10 on Rundown.

DOn't know my GT so i'll add you from Eddys friends list :thumb:


----------



## Chubsley

Does anyone hate it when you get really aggressivefolk on line when playin MW2? Really hacks me off. If anyone wants a game my user name is Chubsley add and I'll show you how sh€t I am 


----------



## stewarty-vxr

I love this game, shame I'm rubbish at it lol


----------



## Jai

Showshine said:


> Sorry Jai i went on for 1 game then realised i was too tired.
> 
> Although i did really well and got 32-10 on Rundown.
> 
> DOn't know my GT so i'll add you from Eddys friends list :thumb:


No worries! The other half kicked me off just before 9 so she could watch Big Brother anyway!  (I would normally introduce her as my better half...But making me watch that rubbish...:wall: I thought she had taste!)

I'm so useless at the game, been playing it for ages and don't think I've ever got much more than 20 kills in one game. I was pretty pleased with myself when I managed a 12 killstreak with no deaths...But then with about 1 minute to go, I died 3 times!


----------



## Goodfella36

looking for people to add me on ps3 gamertag is 

Goodfella31 


Cheers


----------



## Matt.

Anyone heard about the Resurgence Pack?

Edit, just seen the thread on this


----------



## Jon_T

I've just gone back to MW2 after playing BFBC2 online for about 4 months. Ive only been playing MW2 online for a few hours so feel free to add me and murder me lol. 

XBL Gamertag = SilentJon177


----------



## Defined Reflections

We should sort out a dw only match,im on ps3 retro_al i normal play with a lot of lads from passionford,we played the scoobynet lads beat them ( was quite laggy tho)
Approching 10 prestige and 22days of gaming time lol


----------



## Jon_T

RETRO_AL said:


> We should sort out a dw only match,im on ps3 retro_al i normal play with a lot of lads from passionford,we played the scoobynet lads beat them ( was quite laggy tho)
> Approching 10 prestige and 22days of gaming time lol


10 Prestige!! Is that the top rank? Got any tips for a noob to MW2 online?


----------



## Elliott19864

Can't beleive I have been missing out on the intervention sniper rifle until now! Finally got to level 70 the other day, rarely play on it, although my kd ratio is now 1.27 , which I think is pretty good?


----------



## Jai

I'm going to be on in about half hour if anyone wants to join me? Get a [DW] clan on the go perhaps? (360)


----------



## Eddy

Jai said:


> I'm going to be on in about half hour if anyone wants to join me? Get a [DW] clan on the go perhaps? (360)


There is a DW xbox clan thread on here somewhere, just need to get enough of us online at the same time and there is great potential given the amount of gamertags in the thread.


----------



## Jai

Eddy said:


> There is a DW xbox clan thread on here somewhere, just need to get enough of us online at the same time and there is great potential given the amount of gamertags in the thread.


I had noticed that and had a few games with someone on here the other day. But very rarely see anyone else on.


----------



## Eddy

Hmmm, well stick your tag up, I will try again either Monday or Tuesday night to properly get 5-6 of us to team up school some noobs, I've been wanting to play with loads of people I k ow for ages rather then random strangers.


----------



## Defined Reflections

Jon_T said:


> 10 Prestige!! Is that the top rank? Got any tips for a noob to MW2 online?


First tip, when you first spawn use marathon and lightweight you can normaly get to a certain point before they expect you and normaly you will get first blood unless somebody on there other team has the same idea

After you die i respawn i then use a acr or scar with noobtube attached, dont bother with red dots and sights the standard sights work just fine
With stopping power and Scavenger and ninja or commando

Scavenger is a awesome perk it means you get your grenades and amo refilled when you walk over a dead, so you can afford to lauch random grenades and noob tubes which can get you good kills if you know how to read the maps and guess were the enemy will be

Second weapon always have a shotgun i use the aa 12 as it automatic and you can take multi people out in one clip ( ive got 1000 headshots and 2500 kills with that now)
Alway put your shotgun on when you are inside building and rooms,soon as you get out in the open, switch back to your assault rifle

I always have a class to take down helicopers harriers ect
Cold blooded so they can see you then just have a stinger

As far as killstreak rewards go if your not that good i would stick with care package and maybe harriers then a pavelow

If you want to get a nuke choose harriers, choppers gunner, then nuke,its supprising easy to get a nuke if they dont take your chopper gunner down

The main key for me is to be aggressive,i cant get hardly any kills if i camp
:thumb:


----------



## Jon_T

RETRO_AL said:


> First tip, when you first spawn use marathon and lightweight you can normaly get to a certain point before they expect you and normaly you will get first blood unless somebody on there other team has the same idea
> 
> After you die i respawn i then use a acr or scar with noobtube attached, dont bother with red dots and sights the standard sights work just fine
> With stopping power and Scavenger and ninja or commando
> 
> Scavenger is a awesome perk it means you get your grenades and amo refilled when you walk over a dead, so you can afford to lauch random grenades and noob tubes which can get you good kills if you know how to read the maps and guess were the enemy will be
> 
> Second weapon always have a shotgun i use the aa 12 as it automatic and you can take multi people out in one clip ( ive got 1000 headshots and 2500 kills with that now)
> Alway put your shotgun on when you are inside building and rooms,soon as you get out in the open, switch back to your assault rifle
> 
> I always have a class to take down helicopers harriers ect
> Cold blooded so they can see you then just have a stinger
> 
> As far as killstreak rewards go if your not that good i would stick with care package and maybe harriers then a pavelow
> 
> If you want to get a nuke choose harriers, choppers gunner, then nuke,its supprising easy to get a nuke if they dont take your chopper gunner down
> 
> The main key for me is to be aggressive,i cant get hardly any kills if i camp
> :thumb:


Thanks for the tips AL.:thumb: I'm getting into it a bit more now.


----------



## Doc

My obsession has switched now....Im starting again on the PS3 
The players are a damn site worse on the PS3 I can tell ya


----------



## HornetSting

I want to have a game with you guys. I have played Jamie from on here, we had a few good games.

I was looking at that Battlefield 2 today, also second hand for £22, is it any good? Worth getting ?

Ben


----------



## silverback

battlefield is only £25 from amazon mate.not played it so cant say.

Battlefield: Bad Company 2: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## HornetSting

silverback said:


> battlefield is only £25 from amazon mate.not played it so cant say.
> 
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


Cheers mate, good find!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

I have just started getting back onto it recently after a long holiday in ibiza 
i will be on tonight if any people fancy a game! teach you a lesson or two!

cG BronsoN


----------



## Gleammachine

Love this game, but lately I just get fed up with the kids boosting and the game ending with a nuke within minutes.


----------



## Elliott19864

Battefield is excellent in the fame play but IMO it's utter rubbish online.


----------



## Eddy

Man, I have really started to suck at this game, but anyway, I have noticed in the last few days the people are standing in one spot, spinning round and firing into the air for ages at a time? The first time I saw it was when a guy on my team was doing this for literally a whole game, he would get killed and start it all over again. I just left him to it and carried on but over the past few days I have had people doing it on my team and even taken advantage of people on the other team doing it, and they don't shoot you back or respond if you are shooting at them? you will kill them and find them respawned somewhere nearby and they will just keep doing it.

Its happening far too often to be a coincidence or someone with an internet problem or such like so has any one else witnessed this and have any idea on what they are trying to achieve?


----------



## silverback

Eddy said:


> Man, I have really started to suck at this game, but anyway, I have noticed in the last few days the people are standing in one spot, spinning round and firing into the air for ages at a time? The first time I saw it was when a guy on my team was doing this for literally a whole game, he would get killed and start it all over again. I just left him to it and carried on but over the past few days I have had people doing it on my team and even taken advantage of people on the other team doing it, and they don't shoot you back or respond if you are shooting at them? you will kill them and find them respawned somewhere nearby and they will just keep doing it.
> 
> Its happening far too often to be a coincidence or someone with an internet problem or such like so has any one else witnessed this and have any idea on what they are trying to achieve?


i have done the same myself,as a sign of protest usually. its because either my team are camping there **** off and im bored of running out of the camp room and getting hammered by the oncoming team trying to swamp the room lol.or the other team are just as bad and its a camp fest.


----------



## Kev_mk3

im still to buy the add on packs not sure there worth it


----------



## John74

No idea, i brought the latest map pack for the xbox then not played it since. To much to do during the summer months.


----------



## silverback

Kev_mk3 said:


> im still to buy the add on packs not sure there worth it


if your not bothered mate then i would wait for the price to come down.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Kev_mk3 said:


> im still to buy the add on packs not sure there worth it


If you have a couple of mates who want the map pack you could split the cost between you, as the mappack is downloadable up to four times I think. For a few quid you cant lose really! :thumb:

Use your log in details on their PS3 and go to download the mappack from the PS store (make sure you d/l the right one for the disc their using BS xxxx), once thats done just delete the account off their PS.

Hope this helps


----------



## Needs a clean

Gleammachine said:


> Love this game, but lately I just get fed up with the kids boosting and the game ending with a nuke within minutes.


I know what you mean. It really peeves me off!

My gamer tag is BIGFELLA1US if anyone fancies a game? Im not back from Germany till tomorrow afternoon however.


----------



## G1lly

Is there a DW clan tag you guys use?

Also whenever i play in the morning or afternoon i always get my ass severly kicked by the frenchies but in the evening and at night i am usualy able to keep a positive k/d

Does anyone else get this or am i just rubbish lol


----------



## Kev_mk3

SubtleAggressiv said:


> If you have a couple of mates who want the map pack you could split the cost between you, as the mappack is downloadable up to four times I think. For a few quid you cant lose really! :thumb:
> 
> Use your log in details on their PS3 and go to download the mappack from the PS store (make sure you d/l the right one for the disc their using BS xxxx), once thats done just delete the account off their PS.
> 
> Hope this helps


im on a pc tho :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Kev_mk3 said:


> im on a pc tho :thumb:


Oops


----------



## Kev_mk3

its ok :lol: no one seems to play it on the PC apart from me in the UK


----------



## Eddy

G1lly said:


> Is there a DW clan tag you guys use?
> 
> Also whenever i play in the morning or afternoon i always get my ass severly kicked by the frenchies but in the evening and at night i am usualy able to keep a positive k/d
> 
> Does anyone else get this or am i just rubbish lol


Indeed, DW it is :thumb:

its not too active at the moment though, which I really need to do something about. Might try an organise a game for tonight if enough people are up for it.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

tonight. 7pm be there or be square! (360) 

cG BronsoN


----------



## Eddy

Well I have spent the last while trying to learn to quick scope and am really struggling, I reckon my K/D ration for the last two days is 0.20 and I'm not joking.

Its flipping hard, any advice would be appreciated.

I am using the intervention with sleight of hand, stopping power and steady aim so I think this is the best setup up for this kind of thing.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

quick scoping takes time and practise! just dont panic shoot when you see them, if you confront a sniper 8/10 times he will try and quick scope you back! just strafe a bit and try the off shot but take your time. if you die, you die! i tend to stick to pressing the scope button and the hold breath (analogue stick in) at the same time, the sniper will raise scope will go in and just try and get the end of the guy aiming at the person your aiming at! im really struggling getting it down in words! if your on over the weekend send me a message and ill play a private game with you and show you what i mean!


----------



## Eddy

Fordy_ST500 said:


> quick scoping takes time and practise! just dont panic shoot when you see them, if you confront a sniper 8/10 times he will try and quick scope you back! just strafe a bit and try the off shot but take your time. if you die, you die! i tend to stick to pressing the scope button and the hold breath (analogue stick in) at the same time, the sniper will raise scope will go in and just try and get the end of the guy aiming at the person your aiming at! im really struggling getting it down in words! if your on over the weekend send me a message and ill play a private game with you and show you what i mean!


Thats very kind of you, I might take you up on that. I think it's the timing I am really struggling with as I did a private match on my own and stood about 5 feet away from a wall a was quick scoping trying to hit the same spot and the shots were going all over the place, seriously not even close.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

haha, im working tonight but i will be on tomorrow from about 3-6! send me a FR 
cG BronsoN


----------



## [email protected]

Been playing this for the first time this week having been a pc player, can i get the hang of it can i f&^%, cant aim and shoot quick enough. Only at level 10


----------



## Leemack

Lol

I love quick scoping.

We should get a few of us together and have quick shot only games


----------



## AustCy

[email protected] said:


> Been playing this for the first time this week having been a pc player, can i get the hang of it can i f&^%, cant aim and shoot quick enough. Only at level 10


I know how u feel lad > best thing is to just try doing the campaign 3 or 4 times - this helped me get the hang of it - a joy stick is hard after using only a mouse for many years - it took me about 4 months (woeful i know) but now im not to bad..:thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections

I dont play mw2 anymore bored of it now,im back on zombies lol


----------



## Eddy

Fordy I'll be on shortly if your still up for schooling me at quickscoping. If your not it's not a problem.

Showshine, I would be well up for that mate.

[email protected], just stick at it mate, it will take time mate but just keep practising, maybe use the sleight of hand perk which will help you aim quicker.


----------



## Leemack

When you going on Eddy?


----------



## Eddy

I am on now mate


----------



## Alex L

Is anyone noticing that MW2 (PC) is just full of aimbots and wall hacks lately?

Every single game I've played in the last 3 weeks has been like this.


----------



## Eddy

ok Xbox360 boys, who's up for a game tonight at some point?

Get a few of us together for some demolition or domination etc.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

count me in!
Dom


----------



## Eddy

What time Dom?


----------



## Fordy_ST500

sorry i got off after work and went for a round of golf so didnt manage to get on! i will be on tonight after work from round 6ish,

see you there!


----------



## Eddy

I'll probably be there mate 

Anyone else up for a game tonight?


----------



## Xorro

Are there any PS3 players who can assist me with the 2 player special ops? I'm usually online 5-6pm ish weekdays.


----------



## Tom_the_great

i might pop on for abit tonight  could do with a wind down


----------



## 4937Liam

My ps3 tag is sharpie1984 if anyone wants to add me. - Im also needing some help with another player to complete the two player special ops.


----------



## bjarvis2785

My Xbox gamertag is: Octane85

Feel free to add me, will be online tonight after about 8-9pm.

(i'll pre-warn you though, i'm crap! :lol: i've only had the game a couple of weeks so haven't managed to play it much)


----------



## Eddy

4937Liam said:


> My ps3 tag is sharpie1984 if anyone wants to add me. - Im also needing some help with another player to complete the two player special ops.


Here is a thread for the ps3 MW2 players, stick a post in there or just add everyone:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145698



bjarvis2785 said:


> My Xbox gamertag is: Octane85
> 
> Feel free to add me, will be online tonight after about 8-9pm.
> 
> (i'll pre-warn you though, i'm crap! :lol: i've only had the game a couple of weeks so haven't managed to play it much)


I'll try to remember to add you a bit later, if I don't, then feel free to add Eddy1987


----------



## John74

Im starting to enjoy this game again, brough the new xbox last week and have been getting used to playing FFA again. Had not played for nearly three months while i did other things but im back now and just earned a nuke on trailer park running around with a vector and shotgun  sometimes things just click and no one can get in my way


----------



## GPS

Anyone fancy a game on 360 tonight?


----------



## Fordy_ST500

yeah add me, ( cG BronsoN ) i will be on about 6ish


----------



## Jai

Anyone going to be on 360 later tonight?


----------



## Mono749

double xp this weekend


----------



## Jai

jason78 said:


> double xp this weekend


360 or ps3?


----------



## Leemack

Jai said:


> Anyone going to be on 360 later tonight?


I will be Jai - GT??

You on later Dom/Eddy?


----------



## Eddy

I'm going on shortly but not for too long as I'm working tonight 

When does this double XP end? I always tend to miss out


----------



## Eddy

Ok I'm not grtting double xp, I'm guessing its ps only


----------



## John74

Nope double xp was working for me playing FFA when i was on the xbox.


----------



## Eddy

Really? maybe its only on FFA then as I played a good 10 matches or so and never once got anything extra on demolition.


----------



## Leemack

Im going on Cod for a bit - Anyone going to join me?


----------



## Eddy

I can confirm I'm definitely not getting double xp still. Ahh well


----------



## Jai

Anyone on now?


----------



## Jai

Double xp on td as well


----------



## Eddy

I wasn' getting it so I really don't know what is going on. Never mind though eh


----------



## Eddy

Well I'll be hitting level 70 again today, trying to decide weather I have time to fit in another prestige before the new COD is out. Sall I try it, or just get the AK47 and school some noobs for the next few months?


----------



## Zaino Europe

Double XP I think I might have to tell Johnnyopolis to break his Xbox out!!


----------



## Jai

Anyone fancy a game or two now?


----------



## Leemack

Have to admit that my passion for COD MW2 has lapsed and i am now not playing it at all.

Whats happened to me?

Mrs is on lates tonight though so might just have a quick game to relight the fire.

Is it because Black ops is around the corner? :wall:


----------



## Deano

lee what time you on mate i'll have a blast with you.


----------



## Leemack

Get back from work about half 5 tonight :thumb:

GT?


----------



## Deano

drosc78


----------



## Deano

might be later when i'm on mate after the kids are in bed.


----------



## Jai

I just want to get back up to level 70 after prestiging, before I get Black Ops.


----------



## Deano

i still havent prestiged. i'm not doing it til i've called in 2 nukes. half way there but the 2nd one is proving elusive.


----------



## Elliott19864

I find I get a much better connection on a night so I usually play between 11-12.

During the day most maps are just absolute carnage.


----------



## srmtor

I might be on later tonight around 930-10ish, add me srmtors


----------



## Jai

srmtor said:


> I might be on later tonight around 930-10ish, add me srmtors


xbox?


----------



## Eddy

Righ after getting well and truely milkweed by a mate at quick scoping, he has given me a month to practice before a rematch, so um going online now, if anyone wants a quickscope match just add Eddy87 (360) and let's do it.

P.s I suck at quickscoping, well and truly suck, need practice though


----------



## Jai

I'd be up for a quick scoping match, I suck at it too and my little brother is morte than happy to take the p%$& out of me!
Gamertag is: S U B Z E IZ O


----------



## Tom_the_great

i dont get how it works ??? some one with a faster firing gun just woops u anyway right ?


----------



## Eddy

Jai said:


> I'd be up for a quick scoping match, I suck at it too and my little brother is morte than happy to take the p%$& out of me!
> Gamertag is: S U B Z E IZ O


Sorry have come off now mate, maybe another time.


----------



## Eddy

Tom_the_great said:


> i dont get how it works ??? some one with a faster firing gun just woops u anyway right ?


Which gun fires faster?, surely its fastest finger wins no?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Eddy said:


> Which gun fires faster?, surely its fastest finger wins no?


Exactly hence why mr 3 burst(1 button) would get the kill faster then mr QS (2button Aim and fire) if they both hit first time... ?

i would have thought maybe im wrong ... havent played COD for weeks now...


----------



## Eddy

Tom_the_great said:


> Exactly hence why mr 3 burst(1 button) would get the kill faster then mr QS (2button Aim and fire) if they both hit first time... ?
> 
> i would have thought maybe im wrong ... havent played COD for weeks now...


Fair enough, if you can use a three burst gun without using the aim trigger then yes you would kill the QS'er first, but against regular players then it's fastest finger first contest.


----------



## rtjc

Quick scopers have ruined MW2 along with boosters, love the game but it can be a joke sometimes. Only play off peak now, less noobs.


----------



## Elliott19864

I started playing again last week, it's a joke now, total killfest on every map, as soon as your spawn your dead!


----------



## Eddy

rtjc said:


> Quick scopers have ruined MW2 along with boosters, love the game but it can be a joke sometimes. Only play off peak now, less noobs.


Wait what? Boosters yes, quickscopers though, they are amazing, I'm putting in a lot of work to learn how to do this, it takes an immense amount of skill, and they are at a disadvantage, I'd love to hear how they are ruining it..


----------



## Sharpy

what is quick scoping?


----------



## Eddy

Sharpy said:


> what is quick scoping?


http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=574Z65Sbd6A


----------



## Eddy

It's not the best vid but I'm on my phone and it was the first result on YouTube.

It's very cool though, and satisfying when you get a kill with a quickscope.


----------



## Eddy

Damn, so I haven't played this game for 6-7 months, and with MW3 around the corner, I'm getting the urge to play again. Anyone up for a game sometime, doesn't have to be today, but if we could get 3 or 4 of us to go and school some people, it could be a laugh.

Any takers?


----------



## Deano

i'm up for that eddy. on most nights after 930. think I have you added anyway.


----------



## alan_mcc

i'd definetly be up for a game :thumb:

gamertag - alan GTi


----------



## Eddy

Good stuff, I'm Eddy1987 if you haven't already got me, what game modes are you fella's into?


----------



## Deano

hardcore HQ for me on Rust. total riot.


----------



## Jai

I'd be up for it too if it's not too late? Quite fancy playing this after so much time on Black Ops.
Gamertag: S U B Z E IZ O


----------



## Tom_the_great

Think most have me added already but if not "Skillz tom"


----------



## Deano

yeah i got all three of you. tonight maybe?


----------



## Eddy

I'm going to be on and off this afternoon, not sure if I'll get on late though, going out for a bit and not sure when I am back.

Whats wrong with shotgunners Spoony? I like the Spas, but never get to use it as I swear I seem to be the only one in the world who carries anti air, otherwise I'd always carry one, they are great at close range.


----------



## Eddy

Spoony what game mode you playing, I might join you in a bit?


----------



## Eddy

Depends what you have unlocked, I'm currently rolling

Ak47 with FMJ
Stinger secondary

*Perks*
Sleight of hand pro - Quick aiming
Stopping power pro - Quicker kills 
Ninja pro - So my footsteps can't be heard 
Stun grenades and C4 (normally claymores or frag but doing challenges)

*Killstreaks*
Pred
Harriers
Pavelow

I like to keep it simple


----------



## Eddy

ok, doesn't need to be exact, an assault rifle of your choice, I'd probably stick with the top one, an m414 or whatever its called, with sleight of hand and stopping power, the third you can mix it up if you want. if you don't regularyl get 5+ killstreaks then maybe do a 3-5-7, jsut try and get the most out each streak.

The way I see it is, I want to have the best chance in any 1v1 situation, so sleight of hand and stopping power give me just that, but in contrast, if you are sprinting around every corner and in the busy area's it won't matter how powerful your gun is, if the other guy gets his shot in first, he has won, so just make sure you are being as clever as possible, slow down for corners and corridors and know which spots have heavy traffic and don't just run like a sitting duck. Watch your killcams and see what you the other guy see's of you and try and work out what would have made it harder for him and what you could have done differently.

Just my thoughts though, I'm not great either so take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Eddy

Cming online now, will add you, send me an invite if you want a game


----------



## Eddy

Not working, Spoonys87 right?


----------



## Eddy

Eddy1987, can you add me?


----------



## Eddy

Not got it, wtf, maybe my connection is messed up, it says your account doesnt exist and didn't receive your request.

Annoying!!

I'll keep trying to add you, so there is no capital letters or anything, just "spoony87"? can't see how it can be wrong lol.


----------



## Eddy

wow, ok, I'll turn my xbox off and on and see if it works.


----------



## Eddy

Nope, nothing, thats very strange indeed, can't think what else to try, I'm going to log off, will try again next time I'm on I guess.


Lol!!!! oh, didn't realise you were a PS3'er, not this is just a generic thread, haha, nevermind :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

I'm going on for an hour or so now if anyone's bored or whatever :thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88

rtjc said:


> Quick scopers have ruined MW2 along with boosters, love the game but it can be a joke sometimes. Only play off peak now, less noobs.


Have to agree with you there, I dont get any problems with boosters these days but people are Quick Scoping everywhere!!

I find it so easy to Quick Scope but it just makes playing the game so boaring, so I wont do it. To be a good Quick Scoper all you have to do is be looking in the general direction of the emeny and get the timing right between puling up your scope and pressing fire. The only skill required is getting that timing right and you cant go wrong.

Quick scoping is as bad as runnign round with a NOOB TUBE IMO, but hey I guess I **** people off by running and gunning on every map using silenced weapons, and taking down every bit of air support called in by the other team :lol: (even if it means killing myself with a sticky granade to get more ammo for the stinger)


----------



## alan_mcc

I variate between sniping with the Barret, running around with a tac knife and a silenced TAR-21. Works well. Got a 26 kill streak the other night. 

nuke is now on


----------



## Alex L

Any tips for using the controllers on PS3 for this and MW1?

We've just got a PS3 at work and I really can't get the controls.

I either look to the sky or at the ground (thats if i'm not killed lol).

and why can't I change the controls to use the D-pad to move?

I'm just really glad I'd not gone out and bought it myself.


----------



## SteveyG

I spent a few hours playing MW2 on the Xbox last night after playing Black Ops exclusively since it came out. MW2 seems to have turned into chaos! Noobtubing and quickscoping seems to be all anyone does! I'm sure it wasn't that bad when I used to play... I must have ragequit at least 10 or 15 times.

I really hope MW3 takes the best points of MW2 and Black Ops.


----------



## LiveWire88

Alex L said:


> Any tips for using the controllers on PS3 for this and MW1?
> 
> We've just got a PS3 at work and I really can't get the controls.
> 
> I either look to the sky or at the ground (thats if i'm not killed lol).
> 
> and why can't I change the controls to use the D-pad to move?
> 
> I'm just really glad I'd not gone out and bought it myself.


lol you wanna use the D-pad to move on COD :lol:

All I can say is either practice more or play a different game :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

LiveWire88 said:


> Have to agree with you there, I dont get any problems with boosters these days but people are Quick Scoping everywhere!!
> 
> I find it so easy to Quick Scope but it just makes playing the game so boaring, so I wont do it. To be a good Quick Scoper all you have to do is be looking in the general direction of the emeny and get the timing right between puling up your scope and pressing fire. The only skill required is getting that timing right and you cant go wrong.
> 
> Quick scoping is as bad as runnign round with a NOOB TUBE IMO, but hey I guess I **** people off by running and gunning on every map using silenced weapons, and taking down every bit of air support called in by the other team :lol: (even if it means killing myself with a sticky granade to get more ammo for the stinger)


I'm going to have to disagree with the quickscoping part of your post, noobtubing is the lamest thing in the world so I'll give you that 

But I, and pretty much most of the people I know who do quickscoping do it for one reason and one reason only, to put yourself/myself at a disadvantage, when I first started it, I reckon my hit percentage was about 1 hit in 10 shots, obviously over time I got better and would hit probably 1 in 3 shots and could run positive K/D, but to say its easy I'd disagree with, run into a room in headquarters and see 4 enemies capturing it, to take them all out with an assault rifle is pretty cool, with a shotgun, a bit easier, but to do it with a Sniper rifle is insane, the feeling of satisfaction is awesome as you and they know you have completely outskilled them all with a long range weapon in close quarters.

If you look through the Black ops thread, I actually refused to buy the game the day they announced they had removed quickscoping as I find it hilarious they banned a certain style of player, I have heard a few people call it overpowered?! yeah, having a long range weapon which fires one bullet at a time and takes longer to aim than your rifle which shoots 30 bullets a second which you can hip fire with extreme accuracy in the game is overpowered:wall:, if people are getting killed in close quarters by a guy with a sniper rifle, then they are being severely outskilled as they have a massive, massive advantage.

Not a rant aimed directly at you by the way, I always get carried away when quickscoping gets brought up in a negative way, if MW3 remove it too (which they won't) then again, I'll not be buying, its an awesome way to have fun when you get bored of how easy is is to own with a Stopping powered AK47, or any rifle for that matter.


----------



## SteveyG

I think they did the right thing in Black Ops. Quickscoping and noscoping is ridiculous IMO and completely unrealistic. When I had a go in MW2 you could just sweep across the screen if your sensitivity was high enough and fire a shot and you'd get the kill, even if you didn't hit them. Anyway, it seems people have taken to using semi-automatic sniper rifles and firing them like mad these days.

I wouldn't be surprised if they tone down the ability to quickscope in MW3 to a similar level it currently is in Black Ops.

Using something like the FAL is a good way to put yourself at a disadvantage if you want a challenge.


----------



## Alex L

LiveWire88 said:


> lol you wanna use the D-pad to move on COD :lol:
> 
> All I can say is either practice more or play a different game :thumb:


Yeah, It's more like PC play so for me it would be an easier transition.

But on a plus point I killed 2 people on it today, so they must've been really rubbish :lol:


----------



## Eddy

The FAL is beast, zero recoil and if your quick with your fingers you can get 3 shots in under a second which is a kill, or if you headshot even less.

I find the realism argument funny, its a computer game, realism has nothing to do with it, you come back to life a second after you die, you can jump off massive hills and buildings and carry on running, a knife to the leg is an instant kill yet a sniper round to the chest and its a hit marker, sprinting infinite distance, grenades that kill an enemy but won't harm the friendly guy standing an inch away from him, being invincible once you had started your commando lunge. This game is not realistic, at all, and so it shouldn't be.

Why should people be forced to play one way, where would the fun be if everyone played the same way using the same weapons? Infinity ward have had huge success with the CoD series, especially 4 and MW2 as they were games you could play in so many different styles, if they (like Trayarch) ban a style of play, then it would be a massive shame in my opinion.


----------



## SteveyG

Eddy said:


> The FAL is beast, zero recoil and if your quick with your fingers you can get 3 shots in under a second which is a kill, or if you headshot even less.
> 
> I find the realism argument funny, its a computer game, realism has nothing to do with it, you come back to life a second after you die, you can jump off massive hills and buildings and carry on running, a knife to the leg is an instant kill yet a sniper round to the chest and its a hit marker, sprinting infinite distance, grenades that kill an enemy but won't harm the friendly guy standing an inch away from him, being invincible once you had started your commando lunge. This game is not realistic, at all, and so it shouldn't be.
> 
> Why should people be forced to play one way, where would the fun be if everyone played the same way using the same weapons? Infinity ward have had huge success with the CoD series, especially 4 and MW2 as they were games you could play in so many different styles, if they (like Trayarch) ban a style of play, then it would be a massive shame in my opinion.


I was under the impression that Infinity Ward are not developing the MW3 multiplayer, hence there might be some change. Will have to go and check that now.

I always play hardcore, so team killing counts and damage is more realistic.


----------



## Eddy

SteveyG said:


> I was under the impression that Infinity Ward are not developing the MW3 multiplayer, hence there might be some change. Will have to go and check that now.
> 
> I always play hardcore, so team killing counts and damage is more realistic.


Ahh I was unaware of this, I just know its IW's "turn" with Treyarchs being the most recent, either way, I hope they don't ruin it and force a gamestyle on us.


----------



## SteveyG

Just checked it's Raven Software developing MW3 multiplayer not IW, so I expect some changes.


I really like the COD series, so I'll just go along with whatever they force upon us  Tried BF and Medal of Honor but I don't get along with them quite so well. BF is just too slow for me, and whilst I played MOH for a fair while, I just don't find it as fun as COD.


----------



## SteveyG

Eddy said:


> Why should people be forced to play one way, where would the fun be if everyone played the same way using the same weapons? Infinity ward have had huge success with the CoD series, especially 4 and MW2 as they were games you could play in so many different styles, if they (like Trayarch) ban a style of play, then it would be a massive shame in my opinion.


Have you played Black Ops recently? There was a patch a while ago that improved quickscoping, but you actually have to be aiming close at the target rather than swiping across the screen. It seems there are more people doing it, so it must have improved, and obviously in hardcore it's always one shot one kill.


----------



## Kev_mk3

i still play MW2 like mad but on ps3 now as i need to get my rankings up :lol:


----------



## Snowball

Playing Black Ops at the moment, and ragequit quite a bit, but thats because i'm rubbish not due to quickscopers or whatever.

However with regards to the realism chat, found that by playing these games actually helped me when i went to a shooting range! obviously i didnt get to run around with a sentry gun with great ease but firing the pistols, smgs and assault (M4) the game helped my aim!


----------



## John74

One thing that gets me about MW2 these days is 90% of people playing free for all quick scope and will vote off the wasteland map as they don't want to play it ! that's the only map i snipe on as i don't quick scope, funny thing is that if i win the match i get loads of hate messages telling me i carn't play the game as i carn't quick scope and i should f*** off.


----------



## Eddy

Just a small portion of comfirmed things for MW3, copy and pasted from a MW3 forum, credit to Jardak:



> Weapon base damages will be increased to compensate the lack of Stopping Power
> Security is a top priority for IW
> Soundwhoring will not be overlooked
> Post-launch updates is a priority for IW
> Balancing explosives is a key design point
> A feature similar to Theater Mode from Black Ops will be available in MW3
> MW3 will build up from CoD4 and polish every aspect from MW2 that "has went too far".
> MW3 will focus on gun on gun, and less on air support, knifing, etc.
> Playing the objective in MW3 will be more rewarding, thanks to tweaks done to the XP, Match Bonus, Challenges and more.
> There is no Stopping Power, Danger Close, Juggernaut, One Man Army, Commando, Last Stand or Tactical Nuke.
> The melee will be nerfed.
> It was hinted the classic Callsign system will return.
> Quick Scoping will be possible in MW3.
> The MW3 unlock system will be "unique", and will not use currency.
> The killstreak system has been re-vamped.
> IW and SHG are looking for ways to improve the killcams (including things to make it more interesting)
> XBOX LIVE Party Chat will be available. It will exclude some gamemodes, however (i.e. Search & Destroy)
> A lot of work is being put into Private match.
> Invite System in private match can be made private for PS3 just like on XBOX
> Confirmed maps : Dome
> It was confirmed there will be 3 DLC's for MW3


Some very, very good news in there, Nuke being removed I still can't decide one way or another, never really bothered me but I wouldn'd miss it, wonder if they will replace it or just leave it, love the fact that it sounds like it won't be all about the killstreak's though and more gun-on-gun. Will be very interesting to see how they try to make objective based game more rewarding though, at the moment they are just about kills 90% of the time in my experience, really hope they have something good in mind.

Shame we still have two months till we see the multiplayer reveal though.


----------



## ivor

it would be nice if they sorted out the spawning system I get pissed off when you spawn in front of someone


----------



## Eddy

ivor said:


> it would be nice if they sorted out the spawning system I get pissed off when you spawn in front of someone


It can be annoying, the problem is, CoD games nearly always have such small maps and with 16+ players you are never going to be far from someone but I agree its annoying when you literally spawn and get shotgunned from behind within a second.

What's more annoying is being killed by a harriers first bomb drop, skipping the kill cam only to be killed by the second one instantly  I've now learned my lesson:wave:


----------



## Eddy

Arrrggghhhh just playing some domination, havnt done the 7-11-25 killstreak in probably a year so I thought i'd try get some nukes today, got my chopper gunner at about 180-150 in our favour, knew it was going to be close, called it in, got a about 15 or 16 kills, gunner ends, I go to call in the nuke and the game ends!!!!

Damn thats annoying, anyone else had this?


----------



## alan_mcc

I got a 26 kill streak the game after I turned nuke off.

:wall:


----------



## scoobymad

Boosting at the moment,cheating but saves time


----------



## SteveyG

Eddy said:


> Arrrggghhhh just playing some domination, havnt done the 7-11-25 killstreak in probably a year so I thought i'd try get some nukes today, got my chopper gunner at about 180-150 in our favour, knew it was going to be close, called it in, got a about 15 or 16 kills, gunner ends, I go to call in the nuke and the game ends!!!!
> 
> Damn thats annoying, anyone else had this?


Several times I've had what appeared to be a never ending chopper gunner which stopped me calling in my nuke.

Annoyingly also had the nuke, but saved until later on in the game only to find I couldn't call it in because I had other killstreaks which needed using first but other air support was stopping me using it.

It would really be great if you could select the killstreak you want to use instead of having to call them in order


----------



## Eddy

Right, who's up for a dw meet tonight on xbox? The more the merrier


----------



## Matt.

Whats boosting?


----------



## SteveyG

Matt. said:


> Whats boosting?


Abusing tactical insertions.


----------



## sanchez

I hope you (Scoobymad) are banned from any DW match..


----------



## Matt.

Can you explain more please?


----------



## SteveyG

Two friends will join a match, ensuring they are on opposite teams (or playing FFA). One with a tactical insertion, both using ghost/cold blooded etc. One continues to lay tactical insertions and the other repeatedly kills them to get killstreaks.


----------



## Matt.

O yes. I hate that.


----------



## Eddy

It's pathetic really, well in my opinion at least, I don't get why someone would be so desperate or in a rush to get a title/emblem/camo that they have to boost, just enjoy the game and you'll unlock everything naturally.


----------



## Eddy

Going online for an hour or so..


----------



## Eddy

Anyone still play this? I'm free tonight if we can get a few of us.


----------



## Spuj

There are some great videos on youtube of people running around killing boosters.


----------



## Spoony

I'm still playing but on ps3. I've taken to using the tac knife on ****** and running about with that. Got a 31 kill streak the other day!


----------



## possul

Mw2 is still so addictive. i bearly get on it mind as im now a dad and have around 30 mins a day to myself now!


----------



## O`Neil

Darn, went to play this and the disc was scratched and wouldn`t play so had to get MW out, I`d forgotten how good this was. I`ve been playing the Battlefield 3 beta but I must say I think I prefer COD :thumb:


----------



## silverback

after all this time MW2 is just digital crack.unbelievable gamelplay.


----------



## possul

Blasting it out as i type! roll on mw3! Better be as good at least


----------



## Tiggs

Anyone on MW2 tonight on PS3???

add me: tiggs007




.


----------



## Keith_sir

Tiggs said:


> Anyone on tonight???
> 
> add me: tiggs007
> 
> .


This still for MW2? Playing Black Ops on Xbox if anyone is interested?


----------



## Tiggs

Someone tried to join me on Friday and I deleted it by accident. Try again if you read this i will defo add this time


On again tonight.


----------



## Eddy

If a few more are interested I'll be up for a game tonight.


----------



## scoobymad

Will be on mw2 after 5pm tonight if anybody wants a game add me on

ocdstigy


----------

